# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  रहस्यमई आँखें

## vishal

रहस्य रोमांच से भरपूर एक अनोखी कहानी 

(कहानी का मूल लेखक कोई और है इंटरनेट से ली गई है )

----------


## Loka

मित्र कहानी तो  पोस्ट करें

----------


## vishal

मैं कॉलेज जाने के लिए घर से निकली ही थी कि मुझे लगा कि कोई मेरा पीछा कर रहा हैं आज तो कोई रिक्शा भी नहीं दीख रहा था,
 कॉलेज के लिए लेट भी हो रही थी तो मैंने चल कर जाना ही बेहतर समझा. 

इतनी सर्दी की सुबह में भी रोड बिलकुल सुनसान थी, न ही कोई गाडी वाला आ-जा रहा था. मुझे अब भी कोई मेरे पीछे आते लग रहा था, मैंने पीछे मुड़ कर देखा लेकिन कोई नज़र नहीं आया. 

लेकिन मुझे डर लगने लगा था, इतनी सुनसान रोड...सारी दुकाने बंद पड़ी थी, जैसे कर्फ्यू लगा हो. मैं जैसे दोड़ने लगी थी. लेकिन क्या फायदा, कॉलेज तो यहाँ से एक किलोमीटर दूर था...और तभी वो मेरे सामने वो आ गया, एक हट्टा-कट्टा, लम्बी दाढ़ी वाला, काला चोगा पहने बुढा तांत्रिक, मैं पसीने से भीग गयी, मेरे पैर बंध गए, मैं बुत बन कर खड़ी हो गयी. उसकी लाल लाल आँखे मुझे घूरने लगी. “ग्यारहवां सूत्र...” 

उसने कहा और मुझे अपने कंधे पर उठा लिया. दिन दहाड़े मेरा अपहरण किया जा रहा था, मैं चीखना चाहती थी, पर मेरी आवाज ही नहीं निकल रही थी, अचानक मेरी जोर से एक चीख निकली और मेरी नींद खुल गई. मैं पूरी पसीने से भीग चुकी थी. 

मुझे पिछले कुछ दिनों से लगातार ऐसे सपने आ रहे थे. किसी मनोविज्ञान के स्टूडेंट के लिए सपने भी एक अध्ययन की वस्तु होते हैं, फिर चाहे वो डरावने ही क्यों न हो. लेकिन लगातार ऐसे सपने आना मेरे लिए चिंता की बात थी. शायद ज्यदा मैडिटेशन करने की वजह से ऐसा हो रहा था. मैडिटेशन के साइड इफेक्ट्स भी होते हैं, मुझे अब पता चला था.****

----------


## vishal

आज कल लडकियों का कॉलेज जाना भी मुश्किल हो गया हैं. लगता हैं जैसे हम लडकियां न होकर कपड़ो की दूकान में खड़ा पुतला हो. 

कुछ नजरे चुरा कर देखते हैं, कुछ सीना तान कर देखते हैं, कुछ कमैंट्स करते हैं लेकिन हम सिर्फ नज़रे उठा कर देख ले तो इसे हमारी गुस्ताखी समझा जाता हैं. उन्हें ऐसा लगता हैं कि हम ‘तैयार’ हैं; और गलती से अगर किसी से बात कर लो तो उसे लगता हैं कि हमें तो बस उसी के लिए बनाया गया हैं.

कुछ लड़के हमारे कॉलेज के बाहर भी खड़े रहते हैं. उस चाय वाले की दूकान के पास, इस उम्मीद में कोई कोई न कोई तो फंसेगी. आती-जाती लडकियों को ताड़ते रहते हैं. हमें भी वैसे उनकी आदत पड़ चुकी हैं. 

रिक्शे से उतरते वक़्त एक बार मैने बस नज़र उठा कर उधर देखा. आज* वहाँ पर एक नया लड़का खडा था, उनके साथ नहीं, उनसे थोडा सा दूर होकर. वो शायद मुझे ही देख रहा था, मेरी नज़र उस पर पड़ी तो वो थोडा सतर्क हो गया और नजरे चुरा ली. नजरे चुराये या लड़ाए इन लडको का इरादा एक ही होता हैं, बस किसी भी तरह लड़की सेट होनी चाहिए. रिक्शे से उतर कर कॉलेज में घुसने तक वह लगातार मुझे ही देख रहा था.

----------


## vishal

वैसे वो लड़का बाकी से अलग लग रहा था, शक्ल सूरत से, पहनावे से, उसके चहरे से एक स्थिरता झलकती थी, ठहरे हुए समंदर जैसी.
 हो सकता वो बस किसी को कॉलेज छोड़ने आया हो. वैसे लग भी मासूम ही रहा था. 
अरे! नहीं...नहीं... यहाँ पहली नज़र में प्यार जैसा कुछ नहीं. यहाँ हर दूसरा लड़का अपने आप को हीरो समझता हैं, और हर लड़की को अपनी हेरोइन... हम ऐसे हर लड़के पर ध्यान देने लग जाये तो हो गया हमारा तो सत्यानाश. 

और वैसे भी आजकल प्यार करता ही कौन हैं? प्यार तो बस एक नाव हैं किनारे तक पहुँचने की खातिर.* ताश्री तो इन सब लफडो से दूर ही अच्छी. वैसे भी कॉलेज से लौटेते वक़्त वो लड़का मुझे वहाँ नहीं दिखा.

----------


## vishal

08/01/2013
आज वापस वो लड़का वही खड़ा था और आज तो उसने नज़रे भी नहीं चुराई. लगातार मुझे घूरे ही जा रहा था. मन में तो आया* बोल दूँ कि खा जाएगा क्या? 

शायद वो खुद भी यही चाहता था कि मैं उसे देखते हुए देखू. अब कल स्कार्फ से चेहरा ढँक कर ही जाउंगी.
 घुंगट प्रथा ख़त्म हो गई पर इन छिछोरो की वजह से हमें आज भी चेहरा छुपा कर ही जाना पड़ता हैं. वैसे हम कितना भी चेहरा छुपा ले ये देख ही लेते हैं, नज़रे तो इनकी ख़राब हैं एक घुंगट इन्हें ही निकाल लेना चाहिए. 
आज तो वापस लौटते वक़्त भी वो वही खड़ा था मेरे साथ-साथ वो भी निकल गया.* 
आज शाम को जब फेसबुक चेक किया तो एक अजीब फ्रेंड रिक्वेस्ट आई थी, ‘ब्रहम राक्षस’ नाम का कोई था. लोग आज कल दुसरो को इम्प्रेस करने के लिए क्या-क्या टोटके अपनाते हैं. 

एक मेसेज भी था ‘हाय’. एक लड़की के लिए यह कोई नहीं बात नहीं हैं रोज पांच-सात फ्रेंड रिक्वेस्ट आती हैं, उतने ही मेसेज. मैं फ्रेंड रिक्वेस्ट हाईड कर दोस्तों से चैट करने लगी वहां

----------


## vishal

10/01/2013
माफ़ करना, परसों डायरी लिख रही थी तभी खाना खाने के लिए माँ ने बुला लिया था. 

कल जो हुआ उसके बाद डायरी लिखने की हिम्मत ही नहीं बची. कॉलेज पहुँचने तक सब ठीक था. आज वो लड़का भी वहाँ नहीं था. 

दो पीरियड निकलने के बाद ही मेरे पेट में दर्द होने लग गया. मैं समझ गयी की यह मासिक आफत फिर से आने वाली हैं. मैंने घर के लिए निकल जाना ही ठीक समझा. दिन के बारह बज रहे थे और इस वक़्त कॉलेज के बाहर से रिक्शा मिलना मुमकिन नहीं था, मुझे आधे किलोमीटर रिक्शा स्टैंड तक चल कर ही जाना था, तब तक रास्ते में कोई न कोई रिक्शा मिल ही जाएगा. 

मैं धीरे-धीरे चलने लगी. कॉलेज जयपुर से थोडा बाहर हैं और रास्ता थोडा सुनसान हैं बस गाडिया चलती है. लेकिन शुक्र हैं यह कोई सपना नहीं हैं और कोई तांत्रिक आकर मुझे उठा कर नहीं ले जाने वाला और वैसे भी मुझे किसी से डरने की जरुरत नहीं हैं. 

तभी सामने से दो लड़के बाइक पर आते दिखे, ये उनमे से ही थे जो कॉलेज के बाहर चाय की दुकान पर खड़े रहते थे. पीछे वाले ने मुझे देख कर आवाज लगाई “मिस गोगल”. हाँ! कॉलेज में मेरा यही नाम पड़ गया था, मैं हमेशा एक काला चश्मा जो लगाये रहती हूँ यहाँ तक की क्ला रूम* में भी, माँ ने इसके लिए कॉलेज के डीन से बात की थी. अब इन छिछोरो को कौन समझाए कि यह चश्मा में उनकी भलाई के लिए ही लगा कर रखती हूँ.

मैं सोचते हुए जा ही रही थी तभी मुझे एक जोर का झटका लगा, मैं नीचे गिर गयी. वो दोनों लड़के वापस आये थे, उनमें से पीछे वाले ने मेरा दुप्पटा खीच लिया था. नीचे गिरने से मेरा चश्मा गिर गया था, पीछे वाला लड़का खी-खी कर हंस रहा था, तभी अचानक उसने आगे हाथ कर बाइक का ब्रेक लगा दिया. बाइक अचानक रुक गई और वो दोनों गिर गए. 

तभी मेरे पास एक रिक्शा आकर रुका, “बैठो गुडिया” रिक्शे वाले अंकल ने कहा. मैंने पीछे देखा वो दोनों खुद को उठाने की कोशिश कर रहे थे. मैने फटाफट चश्मा पहना और रिक्शे में बैठ गयी.

----------


## Loka

बहुत बढ़िया है, जल्दी से आगे का अपडेट दे, 
आगे क्या हुवा, चश्मा पहनकर रखने से लड़कों की भलाई कैसे है, ये भी जानना है

----------


## vishal

तुम ठीक तो हो, अंकल ने पूछा.
हाँ अंकल. मैंने कहा. लेकिन नीचे गिरने से मेरे घुटने में चोट आई थी और दाया हाथ भी छिल गया था.
तुम्हारा कोई बॉयफ्रेंड हैं? 

न..नहीं मैंने सकपका कर कहा. 
तो फिर वो कौन हैं? मैंने पीछे मुड़ कर देखा तो कोई उन दोनो लडको की धुनाई कर रहा था. ये वही लड़का था, जो मुझे घूरता रहता था. 

मुझे नहीं मालुम... मैंने धीरे से कहा.** 
घर पहुँच कर मैंने घुटने पर आयोडेक्स की मालिश की और हाथ के भी दवा लगा ली. माँ को मैंने कहा कि चक्कर आकर गिर गयी थी; सच बोल कर मैं उन्हें परेशान नही करना चाहती थी. वैसे भी उन छिछोरो का इलाज तो हो चुका था.* 
शाम को जब फेसबुक चलने बैठी तो एक मेसेज आया, उसी ब्रहम राक्षस का था, मैं उसे ब्लॉक करना भूल गयी थी. 
तुम ठीक हो? 
तुम हो कौन? 
वही जिसने तुम्हे आज उन लफंगो से बचाया.
तुमने बचाया? तुमने बस उन्हें पीटा था.
बात तो एक ही हैं.
नहीं, उनका इलाज तो पहले ही हो चुका था. तुमने बेकार में ही मारपीट की.
हो सकता हैं, पर वे दौबारा ऐसा न करे इसलिए उन्हें थोडा समझाने की जरूरत थी. 
तुम कौन हो?
माँ को बोलना गुड़ और अजवाइन का हलवा बना कर खिलाये, दर्द कम हो जाएगा. 
नहीं, मैंने आयोडेक्स की मालिश कर ली हैं.
मैं उस दर्द की बात नहीं कर रहा हूँ.
तुम्हे उस बारे में कैसे पता?

तुम कॉलेज से जल्दी निकली थी, तुम्हारा चेहरा दर्द से पीला पड़ा था, और ठीक से चल तक नहीं पा रही थी. 
तुम आखिर हो कौन और मेरी जासूसी क्यों कर रहे हो? 
कल मिलना सब बता दूंगा. 
उसने लोगआउट कर दिया. अजीब इन्सान हैं, खतरनाक भी लगता हैं, ऐसे इंसान से तो मैं सात जनम में भी नहीं मिलने वाली.**

----------


## vishal

16/01/2013
आज जब कॉलेज पहुंची तो वो वही खड़ा था, मुझे देख कर मुस्कुराया, मैंने अपनी नज़रे घुमा ली.

 अब मुझे भी डर लगने लगा कि आखिर क्यों ये लड़का मेरे पीछे पड़ा हैं? आज शाम को माँ को इस बारे में बताना पड़ेगा या बेहतर होगा कॉलेज के डीन को ही इस बारे में बता दूँ. 

आज मुझे प्रेक्टिकम का प्रोजेक्ट सबमिट करवाना था, इतने दिनों तक एब्सेंट रहने के कारण मेरा काफी काम बाकी था. मैंने नीता से उसका प्रोजेक्ट लिया और कॉपी करने लगी. मुझे मालुम था, मैडम इसे पकड़ लेगी लेकिन कुछ नहीं से तो थोडा बहुत ही अच्छा. 

कॉलेज ख़त्म होने पर निकली तो वो अब भी वहीं खड़ा था. अजीब निठल्ले लोग हैं, इनके कुछ काम-धंधा भी होता हैं या नहीं. और मान लो अगर सप्ताह भर यहाँ जक मार कर कोई लड़की पटा भी ली तो वो कौनसा इन्हें कमा कर खिलाने वाली हैं? 

और ऊपर से उसके नखरे का खर्चा अलग... लेकिन होंगे अमिर बाप की औलाद इन्हें इतनी परवाह कहाँ

----------


## vishal

मैं धीरे धीरे चलने लगी. वो लड़का भी मेरे पीछे आने लगा. मुझे गुस्सा आने लगा था. एक बार तो दिल में आया कि मुड़ कर एक थप्पड़ मार दूँ लेकिन मैं चलती रही. वो मेरे पीछे-पीछे ही आ रहा था. मुझे घबराहट होने लगी थी, तभी वो एक दूकान में घुस गया. मैंने राहत की सांस ली. मैंने एक रिक्शा रुकवाया और उसमें बैठ गयी. 
शाम को फेसबुक ओन किया तो वो ऑनलाइन था. मैंने उसे मेसेज किया.
तुम मेरा पीछा क्यों कर रहे थे?
मैं तुम्हारा पीछा कर रहा था?
हाँ, और नहीं तो क्या!
तुमने रिक्शा क्यों नहीं लिया?
कॉलेज के बाहर कोई रिक्शा था ही नहीं. 
ताश्री! वहां रिक्शा था. रिक्शे वाला रिक्शा रोककर तुम्हे आवाज भी दे रहा था लेकिन तुमने सुना ही नहीं.
(मैंने एक पल के लिए सोचा, हाँ शायद वहां रिक्शा था, अगर नहीं भी था तब भी मुझे रिक्शे का इंतज़ार करना था, मैं चलकर क्यों जा रही थी?)
तुम कॉलेज के बाहर खड़े क्यों रहते हो?

----------


## vishal

वो बोला 
तुम्हारे लिए.
मैं ऐसी-वेसी लड़की नहीं हूँ. बेहतर होगा तुम वक़्त बर्बाद न करो और अपना काम-धंधा करो.
मैं जानता हूँ तुम ऐसी वैसी लड़की नहीं हो. तुम बहुत ही ख़ास हो ताश्री!
बकवास बंद करो, मैं तुम लडको की यह ट्रिक्स अच्छी तरह से जानती हूँ. पहले किसी लड़की के पीछे पड़ो, कुछ भी करके उससे बात करो, उससे बात करके उसे जताओ कि वह स्पेशल हैं और फिर अपना मतलब पुरा कर के भुल जाओ. 
तुम जानती हो, तुम्हारे साथ ऐसा कुछ नहीं हो सकता हैं. तुम एक बार मुझ से मिल लो तुम समझ जाओगी कि मैं वो नहीं हूँ जैसा तुम समझ रही हो.
तुम क्या हो मैं अच्छी तरह से समझ रही हूँ. मेरा पीछा करना बंद करो वरना मैं कॉलेज के डीन से शिकयत कर दूंगी.
तुम नहीं कर सकती.
अच्छा! तो फिर देखो.
मैंने उसे ब्लॉक कर दिया. इन छिछोरो को जितना मुंह लगाओ उतना चढ़ते हैं. इसे तो मैं कल बताउंगी ताश्री किसे कहते हैं?

----------


## vishal

17/01/2013

आज जब कॉलेज पहुंची तो वो मुझे वहां नहीं दिखा. वापस लौटते वक्त भी वो वहां नहीं था. चलो पीछा छुटा. वहां से मैं नीता के साथ ड्रेस लेने चली गयी. ब्लू जींस और ब्लैक टी-शर्ट ली हैं , मेरी फेवरेट हैं, साथ में एक सलवार सुट भी अगले महीने ही मामा के लड़की की शादी हैं न, उसी के लिए.
घर पहुँच कर फेसबुक ऑन किया. आज कोई पॉएम लिखने का मन कर रहा था. वैसे मन तो नए जीन्स-टी में फोटो खींच कर डालने का हो रहा था लेकिन नहीं कर सकती न, काफी रिस्क रहता हैं पता चला किसी ‘हाय, मैं कैसी लग रही हूँ?’ वाले पेज के एडमिन ने कॉपी कर लिया तो मेरी तो बैंड बज जायेगी. तो मैंने एक पॉएम लिखना ही बेहतर समझा. 

अजनबी कौन हो तुम?
दिल में तुम, दिमाग़ में तुम,
राग में तुम, आवाज़ में तुम,
पर फिर भी अनजान हो तुम,
अजनबी कौन हो तुम?

खुद कोई सवाल हो या,
हर सवाल का जवाब हो तुम,
अपने हो या बेगाने कोई,
या किस्मत का कोई राज़ हो तुम,
अजनबी कौन हो तुम?

----------


## vishal

अजीब कविता लिखी न, ख़ास तो कोई था नहीं तो अजनबी के ऊपर ही लिखनी पढ़ी. पोस्ट के ऊपर लाइक्स-कमैंट्स गिन ही रही थी तभी एक मेसेज आया.

सोरी! मैं आज नहीं आ पाया. (अरे! ये तो उसी ब्रहम राक्षस का था, पर मैंने तो इसे ब्लॉक कर दिया था. फिर इसने मेसेज कैसे भेज दिया?)

तुमने मुझे मेसेज कैसे क्या मैंने तो तुम्हे ब्लॉक कर दिया था?
‘1234567890’* उम्मीद हैं तुम अगली बार इससे बेहतर पासवर्ड रखोगी. 
ओह! तो तुम एक हैकर हो?

नहीं पर वैसा ही कुछ ...और तुम मुझे अगली बार ब्लॉक करो और अपने पासवर्ड बदलो, उससे पहले तुम अपने नंबर भी बदल लेना और फिर तुम डीन के पास जा सकती हो या बेहतर हैं तुम एक बार मुझसे मिल लो तुम्हे इन सब की जरुरत नहीं पड़ेगी.

----------


## vishal

तो तुम मुझे ब्लैकमेल कर रहे हो?

नहीं तुम बिना पैसो के भी आ सकती हो. 

मैं कही नहीं आने वाली.

‘फ्रेश-ड्रिंक कॉफ़ी शॉप’ पर, तुम्हारे कॉलेज ख़त्म होने के बाद ...और हाँ नयी जीन्स और टी-शर्ट पहन* कर ही आना, तुम उनमें अच्छी दिखोगी. बाय!

वो लॉगआउट हो गया. परेशान कर दिया इसने तो. ठीक हैं! मिल कर देख लेते हैं, कौनसा खा जाएगा? वैसे भी कॉफ़ी शॉप में ही बुला रहा हैं. रोज-रोज के इस झंझट से तो छुटकारा मिलेगा.

----------


## vishal

18/01/2013 
आज कॉलेज पहुंची थी तो अजीब-सी बैचैनी हो रही थी. वैसे बैचेनी तो कल शाम से ही हो रही थी. ठीक से सो भी नहीं पायी थी. 

मैं एक अजनबी से मिलने जा रही थी जिसे मैं जानती तक नहीं थी और* जो काफी अजीब भी था. ऊपर से आज फिर वो ही तांत्रिक वाला सपना... ‘ग्यारहवां सूत्र’.... वो आखिर कहना क्या चाहता हैं? 

मुझे साइकोलोजी न लेकर मैथ्स लेनी चाहिए थी? मैंने नेट पर भी सर्च कर के देख लिया ग्यारहवे सूत्र जैसा कुछ हैं ही नहीं. आखिर ये सब हैं क्या बला?

मैंने आज नयी वाली सलवार सूट पहनी थी, वैसे इच्छा तो जीन्स-टी पहनने की थी लेकिन वो कमीना भी तो यही चाहता था. 

अगर मैं वो ही पहन लेती तो उसे कुछ उल्टा-पुल्टा लगने लग जाता. वो न तो सुबह वहां दिखा, न ही कॉलेज से निकलते वक़्त. वो शायद मुझसे मिलने की तैयारी कर रहा था. 

मैं कॉलेज ख़त्म होने के बाद कॉफ़ी शॉप पहुंची. धड़कन 100 की.मी. प्रति मिनट की रफ़्तार से चल रही थी. इतनी टेंशन तो मुझे बोर्ड का पहला एग्जाम देते वक़्त भी नहीं हुई थी.
 वैसे मुझे लडको से कभी डर नहीं लगा हैं क्योंकि वे कभी मेरे लिए खतरा नहीं बन सकते, लेकिन मुझे इस वाले से लग रहा था, ये जिस तरह से बात करता हैं, ऐसा लगता हैं कि यह मुझे बरसो से जानता हैं और उसके बारे में ऐसा ही कुछ मुझे भी लगता हैं.

----------


## vishal

जब रिक्शे से उतरी तो वो कॉफ़ी शॉप में बैठा था. एकदम शांत जैसे अपनी बरसो पुरानी गर्लफ्रेंड से मिलने वाला हो. 
हां, लेकिन वो बार-बार इधर उधर देख रहा था जैसे सबकी निगरानी कर रहा हो. मुझे तो आईएसआई का एजेंट लगता हैं, कहीं हमारे शहर में बम-विस्फोट करने तो नहीं आया! खेर मैं जैसे-तैसे उसके पास पहुंची.

"सलवार सूट, से आयातित ही सही भारतीयता छलकती हैं, और सफ़ेद रंग शान्ति का प्रतीक हैं. मुझे तुमसे यही पहन कर आने की उम्मीद थी." (मेरे बैठने से पहले ही उसने कहा.)

तुम्हे तो जींस-टी पसंद थे, मैं उनमें तुम्हे अच्छी लगती थी. 
नहीं वह तो तुम्हे पसंद हैं... (तभी वेटर लेमन जूस लेकर आता हैं. कॉफ़ी शॉप में लेमन जूस, अजीब हैं!) 
ये लो तुम्हारे लिए लेमन जूस! तुम कॉफी नहीं पीती न, तुम्हारे लिए स्पेशल आर्डर करवाया हैं.

तुम कौन हो और मेरी जासूसी क्यों कर रहे हो? मैंने पूछा. 
यह सवाल तो तुम्हे खुद से पूछना चाहिए, कि तूम कौन हो?
हु ये आध्यात्मिक पहेलियां मैं बहुत पढ़ चुकी हूँ, बेहतर हैं तुम मुद्दे की बात करो.
पढने में और उन्हें सुलझाने में काफी फर्क होता हैं. तुम...
बकवास बंद करो और मेरी जासूसी करना बंद करो; वरना मैं अपने पापा से तुम्हारी शिकायत कर दूंगी. (मैंने गुस्से में कहा.)
नहीं तुम नहीं कर सकती, मरे हुए लोग शिकायते नहीं सुनते.(मुझे अब बहुत ही ज्यादा गुस्सा आने लगा था, यह इंसान मेरे बारे में बहुत ही ज्यादा जानता हैं और मैं इसका नाम तक नहीं जानती थी)

तुम चाहते क्या हो? मुझे परेशान क्यों कर रहे हो?
मैं तो बस तुम्हारी मदद करना चाहता हूँ.

मेरी मदद! किसलिए? मुझे किसी मदद की जरुरत नहीं हैं. सीधे-सीधे बताओ तुम क्या चाहते हो, वरना मैं खुद ही पता लूंगी. 
हाँ बिलकुल. लेकिन तब तुम केवल वो ही जान सकोगी जो की मैं जानता हूँ, वो नही जो तुम जानना चाहती हो.

----------


## vishal

मैं कुछ नहीं जानना चाहती. बेहतर हैं तुम मेरा पीछा करना छोड़ दो.* (मैं वहाँ से उठ खड़ी हुई)
अपने पिता के बारे में भी नहीं? (मैं मुड़ चुकी थी कि उसने कहा)

बकवास बंद करो...(मैं जोर से चिल्लाई, इतनी जोर से कि सब लोग हमारी तरफ ही देखने लगे.) अगली बार तुम मुझे नज़र भी आये तो मैं तुम्हारी शिकायत सीधे पुलिस में करुँगी.

मैंने उसकी तरफ देखा तक नहीं और सीधे बाहर निकल गयी. कितने घटिया लोग होते हैं किसी लड़की को फंसाने के लिए उसके मरे हुई पिता का सहारा लेने से भी नहीं चुकते.*

घर पहुंची तो सिर दर्द से फटने लगा था. मैंने खाना-वाना कुछ नहीं खाया हैं बाम लगाकर सो गई. जब उठी तो सब कुछ किसी तूफ़ान की तरह वापस दिमाग में आ गया. माँ चाय लेकर आ गई.

तुम्हारा फोन कहाँ हैं श्री?
वो...फोन....(मैं इधर उधर ढूंडने लगी)
क्या ढूंड रही हो? यहाँ नहीं हैं. तुम रिक्शे में भूल आई थी. किसी लड़के का फ़ोन आया था कल जाकर हॉस्पिटल के बाहर उससे ले लेना. 

थैंक गोड! लेकिन माँ... (मैं कुछ परेशान सी हो गई, मुझे पिछला कुछ याद ही नहीं आ रहा था)
क्या हो गया श्री? 
आजकल बहुत परेशान लग रही हो. कोई प्रॉब्लम हैं क्या? (माँ ने पास में बैठते हुए कहा)
नहीं माँ कुछ नहीं. बस थोड़ा-सा सरदर्द हैं. 
कोई नहीं. चाय पीकर कुछ देर और आराम कर लो. मैं खाना बना लेती हूँ1

----------


## vishal

19-01-2013

आज सुबह उठते ही काम था जो मेरे दिमाग में घूम रहा था कि मुझे मेरा मोबाइल लेने जाना हैं। कल से मोबाइल के बिना ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे किसी ने हाथ काट कर ले लिया हो। 

जब हॉस्पिटल के सामने पहुंची तो बैचेनी हो रही थी, पता नहीं उस रिक्शे वाले को कैसे पहचानूँगी? वो मुझे पहचान भी पायेगा या नहीं? 
जब वहां खड़े खड़े आधा घंटा बीत गया तो मुझे लगने लगा की शायद अब वो रिक्शे वाला न आना हैं। शायद उसका इरादा बदल गया होगा। 

तभी मुझे सामने वो ही कॉलेज वाला लड़का आता दिखा। मैं उसे देखते ही पीछे घूम गयी और दूकान में देखने लगी। लेकिन वो मेरी तरफ ही आ रहा था। 
ताश्री!
उसने पुकारा तो मैं काँप गयी। मैं पीछे मुड़ी और गुस्से से उसे देखने लगी। 
तुम्हारा मोबाइल, उसने मोबाइल जेब से निकालते हुए कहा। 
ओह तो ये तुम्हारे पास था। 
हाँ, तुम गुस्से गुस्से मैं कैफे में ही भूल आई थी। उसने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा। 
तुमने तो पूरा खोल कर देख लिया होगा। मैंने* फोन चेक करते हुए कहा। 
नही पासवर्ड लगा हुआ था। वो मुस्कुराते हुए मुझे ऐसे निहार रहा था जैसे मैं कोई छोटी बच्ची हूँ।
पर तुम तो हैकर हो। 
नही मैं कोई हैकर-वेकर नही हूँ। वो तो साइबर कैफे पर तुम्हे पासवर्ड डालते हुए देखा था। 
तुम कबसे मेरे पीछे लगे हुए हो? मुझे सच में आश्चर्य हो रहा था। 
जब से तुम पैदा हुई हो। उसने अपनी मुस्कराहट और चौड़ी करते हुए कहा।
बकवास मत करो। 
तो चलो काम की बात करते हैं। 
काम की बात? वो क्या?
तुम्हारे पिता...
तुम.....मैं फिर से गुस्से से भर गयी थी। मेरे मुंह से शब्द तक न निकले।
ताश्री मेरी बात तो सुनो। वो गिड़गिड़ाया। 
क्या कहना हैं? मैं गुस्से मैं चिल्लाई।
तुम्हारे पिता मरे नहीं हैं, वो ज़िंदा हैं।

----------


## vishal

मेरी आँखों से आंसुओ की धारा निकल पड़ी। इसलिए नही की मुझे उस व्यक्ति की बातो पर लेश मात्र भी विश्वास था। 

बल्कि इसलिए कि वो लड़का अपने मकसद के लियें मेरे मरे हुए बाप तक का इस्तेमाल कर रहा था। 
तुम जो कोई भी हो और मेरे बारे में चाहे जितना* कुछ भी जानते हो। एक बात कान खोल कर सुन लो* मैं तुम्हारी इन बकवास बातो पर बिल्कुल भी विश्वास नही करने वाली। 

...और अपनी माँ पर? क्या तुमने उनसे कभी नही पूछा क्यों अब भी लाल साडी पहनती हैं और* सिंदूर लगाती हैं। 
मैंने मुड़ कर उसकी तरफ देखा तक नही। मैं चलती गयी....चलती गयी...आधे किलोमीटर तक और फिर मैंने रिक्शा ले लिया। 
मैं जानती हूँ...अच्छी तरह से...क्यों माँ लाल साडी पहनती हैं? क्यों सिंदूर लगाती हैं?-

----------


## vishal

21/01/2013

आज छुट्टी का दिन था सो सुबह लेट ही उठी थी. सर चकरा रहा था. सरदर्द नहीं था लेकिन तरह तरह के विचार आ रहे थे. रह रह कर रोना भी आ रहा था. 

लड़कियो के लिए यह आम बात हैं, ज़रा सी भी तकलीफ हो तो आंसू निकल आते हैं. यह एक तरह का वरदान हैं, दर्द अगर अंदर जमा हो जाये तो तेज़ाब बन जाता हैं.

लेकिन रोना कोई उपाय न था. मैं जानती थी मुझे क्या करना था. मैं उठी और आसन ज़माने लगी. 

मैं अक्सर जब बहुत ज्यादा परेशान होती हूँ तो कुछ देर मैडिटेशन कर लेती हूँ. दुसरो के दिमाग में घुसने की वजह से मेरे दिमाग को जिस तरह की उथल पुथल से गुजरना पड़ता हैं मेरे लिये यह ज़रूरी भी हैं. 

वर्षो के अभ्यास से मैं अपने मूलाधार को मजबूत कर चुकी थी, और कुछ उच्च चक्रों की अनुभूति भी मुझे होने लगी थी.

मैंने अपनी आँखे बंद की और धीरे-धीरे अपने अंतर्मन की गहराइयो में खोने लगी. मैं अब एक जाग्रत स्वप्न में थी. यह एक आम सपने जैसा ही था फर्क बस इतना हैं कि मैं जानती हूँ की यह एक सपना हैं और मैं इसे एक हद तक नियंत्रित कर सकती हूँ.।।

----------


## vishal

यह एक हरा भरा मैदान था.* जिसके पास से एक नदी बह रही थी. मैं अक्सर यही पर आती हूँ. 

नदी के किनारे एक* घोडा खड़ा था. मैं उस घोड़े के पास गयी, वो मुझे देख कर हिनहिनाया. मैं अब उसका रंग देख सकती थी, यह हलके नीले रंग का था. 

मैंने इसकी पीठ पर हाथ घुमाया तो वह शांत खड़ा हो गया. वह जुगाली कर रहा था, मैं उसे निहारने लगी.
तभी अचानक वो रुक गया. शायद उसके गले में कुछ फंस गया था, उसकी साँस अटक गयी. 

वह इधर उधर उछलने लगा. मैं धीरे-धीरे अपना हाथ उसके पास ले गयी ताकि वो शांत हो जाये, और फिर मैंने उसकी गर्दन पर एक जोर से मुक्का मारा. वो चीज उसके गले से निकल कर उसके मुंह में आ गयी और फिर उसने उसे बाहर उगल दिया.

अरे! यह तो एक मंगलसूत्र था.

उफ़्फ़! यह तो मेरा यहाँ भी पीछा नहीं छोड़ रहा था. मेरी आँखे खुल गयी थी. मैं उठकर बाहर आ गयी.

----------


## vishal

बाहर आकर देखा तो माँ तैयार हो रही थी. तैयार क्या हो रही थी, खुद को व्यवस्थित भर कर रही थी. 

वह आज भी किसी नवयौवना की भाँति खूबसूरत लगती हैं.* पीपल के पत्ते पर किसी ने नीली मणि रख दी हो वैसी नीली आँखे, भोर को आसमान में डूबते सूरज जैसी माथे पर एक छोटी सी लाल बिंदी, लाल साड़ी और आभूषण के नाम पर मात्र गले में एक मंगलसूत्र. मुझे इस सब पर कभी आश्चर्य नही होता हैं क्योंकि इसकी वजह भी मैं खुद हूँ!


माँ कहती हैं कि पापा के गुज़रने के बाद जब उन्होंने पहली बार सफ़ेद साडी पहनी थी तो मैं उनके पास ही नहीं गयी थी, काफी देर तक रोती रही लेकिन उनके पास नही गयी. 

तक किसी ने समझाया की शायद बच्ची सफ़ेद रंग से डरती हैं, इसलिए वो तुम्हारे पास न आ रही हैं. फिर बड़ी हुई तो दूसरी औरतो को देखकर मैंने भी माँ से सजने संवरने की ज़िद की, पहले तो माँ ने बहुत आनाकानी की लेकिन फिर अपनी इकलौती बेटी की ज़िद के आगे उन्हें झुकना पड़ा.

और वैसे भी ये सही भी लगता हैं. कैसे किसी स्त्री का श्रृंगार किसी पुरुष के होने या न होने पर निर्भर हो सकता हैं, और अगर वास्तव ऐसा हैं तो फिर कुंवारी कन्याओ का श्रृंगार भी वर्जित हो. 

अगर समाज किसी विधवा के श्रृंगार को लेकर इतना ही चिंतित हैं तो ऐसे ही नियम पुरुषो पर क्यों न थोपे गए. यह भी तो हो सकता था कि* विधवा स्त्री को देखते ही सारे पुरुष आँखों पर पट्टी बाँध लेते! लेकिन नही सारी जिम्मेदारियों, सारे कर्तव्यों, सारे महानताओं के टैग केवल स्त्रियों पर ही लगाये गए हैं.

----------


## vishal

मुझे घूर क्या रही हैं, पहले कभी देखा नही क्या? माँ ने मुझे देखकर कहा.

आप बिल्कुल परी जैसी लग रही हो माँ.
धत्! परी तो हैं मेरी. 

तू उठ कर तैयार भी हो गयी? मुझे तो लगा रविवार हैं तो दो बजे तक पड़े पड़े मोबइल से खेलती रहेगी.
माँ! आप भी...मैं मडिटेशन कर रही थी.

तेरे टोटके तू ही जाने. सब लडकिया व्रत-पूजा-पाठ करती हैं. वो तो तू करती नही, मंदिर कभी जाती नही, ले देकर यह मैडिटेशन लेकर बैठ जाती हैं. 

जरुरी हैं माँ! दुनिया भर का कचरा अपने दिमाग में लेकर घूमती हूँ, जो चीजे लोग पूरी ज़िन्दगी में नही देख पाते वो मैं कुछ मिनटो में ही देख लेती हूँ. कभी कभी तो मैं सोचती हूँ ये मुझे मिला ही क्यों? 

पुरे दिन चश्मा लगाकर घुमो, वो भी आम नही बड़ा काला चश्मा! मिस गोगल नाम रख दिया हैं लोगो ने मेरा. इसका कोई इलाज विलाज नही होता क्या माँ?
इलाज बीमारी का होता हैं ताश्री, वरदान का नहीं.
बकवास. ऐसे वरदान से तो श्राप ही अच्छा. और आखिर मुझे ही क्यों मिला यह 'वरदान'?

क्योंकि तुम खास हो ताश्री.

खास! वो भी तो यही कह रहा था. मैं सोचने लगी.
मार्किट चलेगी? माँ ने मेरी तन्द्रा तोड़ते हुए कहा.
हां, क्यों नहीं? वैसे भी घर पर बैठे बैठे बोर हो जाउंगी.

----------


## vishal

अगले दिन कॉलेज पहुंची तो वो वहां नहीं था। एक पल को तो सुकून मिला लेकिन फिर सोचा कि क्या फायदा अभी नही हैं तो दोपहर को आ जाएगा।

मैं लाइब्रेरी में बैठकर पढ़ रही थी कि पूजा मेरे पास दौड़ कर आई। मैंने पूछा, क्या हुआ?
उसने एक ख़त मेरी और बढ़ा दिया। 
किसने दिया हैं?
रोहित ने...
ओह रोहित!

ये रोहित भी काफी दिनों से मेरी ताँका झांकी कर रहा था। पिछले महीने मैंने उससे नोट्स मांगे थे, पढ़ने में थोडा होशियार था और राइटिंग भी अच्छी थी, तो मैंने उसी से ले लिये। 
मुझे लगा सीधा साधा हैं तो कोई दिक्कत नहीं होगी। लेकिन यहाँ तो सभी ताक में घूमते हैं। हम लड़कियां जैसे लड़की न होकर गूगल हो, जिसे देखो पिंग करता रहता हैं। लग गया तो ठीक वरना क्या जाता हैं?

ख़त में वही सब था। दो चार शायरियाँ, थोड़ी मेरी थोड़ी मेरे बालो की तारीफ़...तुम्हारी खूबसरत आँखों में डूब जाना चाहता हूँ ।(कोशिश तो कर!)
और अंत में मैं तुम्हारे बिना नही जी सकता (हाँ तो मर क्यों नही जाते कौन तुम्हारे लिए यहाँ करवा चौथ करके बैठा हैं?)

पहले तो मन हुआ की फाड़ कर फेंक दूँ लेकिन फिर मैंने जवाब देना ही ठीक समझा।
चल। मैंने कहा।
कहाँ?
उसको जवाब देकर आते हैं।
पागल हो गयी हैं क्या! ये लड़के तो होते ही लफंगे हैं किस किस से भिड़ती फिरेगी?
हाँ लेकिन सब बांस की मचान हैं, एक खींचेंगे तो सारे के सारे धड़ाम से निचे आ गिरेंगे।

----------


## vishal

मैं क्लास तक पहुंची। अंदर क्लास चल रही थी, प्रोफेसर पढ़ा रहे थे और वो आगे ही आगे बैठा था, ऐसे ध्यान से सुन रहा था* जैसे सारा ज्ञान इसी को अपने अंदर समाना हो। 

मैं अंदर गयी और आगे स्टेज पर जाकर खड़ी हो गयी। सब आँखे फाड़ कर देखने लगे।
एक सेकंड सर! मुझे कुछ कहना हैं। मैंने प्रोफेसर से कहा।
दोस्तों! मुझे एक ख़त मिला हैं। हमारी क्लास के बहुत ही होनहार छात्र ने लिखा हैं। जिसकी राइटिंग सबसे खूबसूरत हैं। मैं रोहित की तरफ देखकर ही बोल रही थी, सब समझ गए थे कि मैं किसकी बात कर रही थी।
ये मुझे दिलोजान से चाहते हैं कहते हैं मैं तुम्हारे बिना एक पल भी नही रह सकता।

 तो ठीक है मैं इनका प्रेम प्रस्ताव स्वीकार करती हूँ। ये अभी इसी वक़्त चले और मेरे साथ कोर्ट में शादी कर ले।

सभी लोग हंसने लगे और काना फुंसी करने लगे। 
सर ये लेटर मैंने नही लिखा हैं...ये लेटर मेरा नही है।
रोहित अपनी सीट से खड़ा ही गया और थरथराते हुए बोला। 

बकवास बंद करो। मैं अच्छी तरह से पहचानता हूँ यह राइटिंग तुम्हारी ही हैं। प्रोफेसर ने कहा। चलो ताश्री हम डीन के पास चलते हैं।

नही सर उसकी कोई जरुरत नही हैं। मैं डीन को बोलूंगी, वो इसके मम्मी-पापा को बुलाएँगे और उनके सामने इसे दो चार बाते सुनाएंगे और क्या होगा? 

मेरी इससे कोई दुश्मनी नही हैं। क्लास के सभी लड़के सुन ले अगर कोई मुझसे प्यार-वार करता हो तो अभी सबके सामने बता दे, बाद में ये कुतो वाली हरकते करने की जरुरत नही हैं।

क्लास तालियों से गूंज उठी, जो न बजाना चाहते थे उन्हें भी मज़बूरी में बजानी पड़ी। मेरी आँखों से आंसू आने लगे थे, मैं चुपचाप बाहर आ गयी।

----------


## vishal

इतनी हिम्मत कहाँ से लाती हो? बाहर आकर पूजा ने पूछा।
क्या पता शायद पैदाइशी हैं। मैंने मुस्कुराकर कहा।
कॉलेज ख़त्म होने पर मैं बाहर निकली. सामने देखा तो वो लड़का नही था. मैंने चैन की सांस ली. मैं वही खड़ी होकर पूजा का इंतज़ार करने लगी. तभी पीछे से आवाज़ आई.

वहां कहाँ ढूंढ रही हो? मैं यहाँ हूँ.

वो मेरे पीछे ही खड़ा था, बिलकुल गेट के पास में छिपकर.

भाड़ में जाओ. मैंने कहा और मैं आगे बढ़ गई.
अच्छा सबक सिखाया तुमने उसे.
इसे कैसे पता चला? 

पर पूछने से क्या फायदा इसे तो सब पता रहता ही हैं. मैं चुपचाप आगे बढ़ गई.
तुम जैसी अगर सारी लडकिया हो जाए तो हम जैसे लड़को की जरुरत ही न रहेगी. वो मेरे पीछे पीछे ही चलने लगा. 
तुम जैसे लफंगों की वैसे भी जरुरत नही हैं. इस बार मेरे मुंह से निकल ही गया.

मैं ऑटो तक पहुंची और अंदर* बैठ गयी. मैं यह भी भूल गई थी कि मैं वहां पूजा के लिए रुकी हुई थी. थोड़ी सी आगे बढ़ी ही थी कि मैंने ऑटो के कांच से पीछे देखा. मैं यह देखना चाहती थी कि क्या वो अब तक वही खड़ा हैं या निकल गया हैं. 

लेकिन ये क्या?!!
अंकल-अंकल* ऑटो रोको! मैं जोर से चिल्लाई. 
ऑटो रुकते ही मैं वापस पीछे लपकी.

मेरे ऑटो में बैठते ही एक जीप उसके पास आकर रुकी थी. उसमें* से तीन-चार लड़के उतरे और उस लड़के को पीटना चालू कर दिया.

दो लोग अभी भी जीप में ही बैठे थे. उसमें से एक तो वो था जो उस दिन गाड़ी चला रहा था जिस दिन पीछे वाले ने मेरा दुप्पटा खिंचा था. दूसरा कोई 45-50 साल का आदमी था. उस आदमी ने सलीके से एक काला सूट पहन रखा था, गले में मोटी सोने की चैन जिसमें एक त्रिशूल लटका हुआ था, दोनों हाथो में* रत्नजड़ित चार-चार* अंगूठियां और कटावदार राजपूती मुच्छे; कुल जमा कोई रईस आदमी लग रहा था. 

मुझे आता देख* जीप में बैठा वो लड़का चिल्लाया. दादा! यही हैं वो लड़की, यही हैं!
वो आदमी जीप से उतरा* और मेरी और बढ़ने लगा. मैं चश्मा उतारने ही वाली थी कि रुक गयी. इसने भी तो बड़े काले रंग का चश्मा पहन रखा था.

----------


## vishal

वो आदमी मुझसे चार कदम दूर ही रुक गया और मुझे घूरने लगा जैसे मुझमे कुछ ढूंढ रहा हो. 

इतने में जीप में बैठा वो लड़का भी उतर गया और मेरी और बढ़ने लगा. इस लड़की को तो मैं नही छोड़ूंगा ....साली...

इसकी तो मैं भी आज बैण्ड बजाने वाली थी. मेरा चश्मे की तरफ बढ़ने ही वाला था कि उस आदमी ने पीछे से उस लड़के का कॉलर पकड़ लिया.
रुको! वो आदमी पीछे मुड़ कर चिल्लाया.
यह सुनते ही वो लड़के जो पीछे उस लड़के की पिटाई कर रहे थे रुक गए.
उस आदमी ने एक बार फिर* मुझे घूरा और उस लड़के से कहा, तुमने इसे छेड़ा था.

उसका दबाव 'छेड़ा' की बजाय 'इसे' पर ज्यादा था,* मानो* छेड़ना तो आम बात हो. 
वो दादा...लेकिन....वो लड़का मिमियाया. 
घर चल चुपचाप, इससे पहले की मैं यहाँ तुम्हे सबके सामने जूतियाँ दूँ. उस आदमी ने कहा और उसका कॉलर पकड़ कर ही उसे खींचते हुए ले गया. उसने* जीप में बैठते हुए उस लड़के की तरफ उंगली करके कुछ कहा. वो चारो लड़के भी हतभ्रत से जीप में बैठ गए.

----------


## vishal

ये सब कुछ इतना अजीब तरीके से हुआ की, मुझे कुछ समझ ही नहीं आया था. 
मैं दौड़ कर उस लड़के के पास गई और उसे सहारा देकर उठने में मदद करने लगी. इतनी देर में ऑटो भी हमारे पास ही आ गया था. 
ये सच में तुम्हारा बॉयफ्रेंड नही हैं! ऑटो वाले अंकल ने उसे ऑटो में बिठाते हुए कहा.
नही...सवाल ही पैदा नही होता. मैंने कहा और ऑटो में बैठ गयी.***
तुम्हे ज्यादा चोट तो नही लगी. मैंने डरते हुए उससे पूछा.
नही बस मामूली हैं. उसने रुमाल से अपने होंठो को दबा रखा था. शायद खून आ रहा था.
बड़ा हीरो बनने का शौक था न! अब और बनो हीरो, तुम्हे क्या जरुरत थी मेरे मामले में पड़ने की. मैंने गुस्से से उसकी तरफ देखते हुए कहा.
तुमने अपना चश्मा तो नही उतारा? 
उसने मुझे अनसुना करते हुए धीरे से कहा. 
नहीं, वो तो मुझे घूर रहा था.
उसने तुमसे कुछ कहा?
नही तो...बस घूर रहा था. मैंने झल्लाते हुए कहा.
किस्मत वाले हो बचुआ! सस्ते में बच गए. राणा साहब के भतीजे को पीटा था तुमने, ज़िंदा जला देते. ऑटो वाले अंकल ने कहा.
राणा साहब... मेरे मुंह से धीरे से निकला. 
नाम तो मैने भी सुना था, शहर में बहुत सारी फैक्टरियां और होटले हैं उनकी, बहुत ही अमिर आदमी हैं.
...और वो कौन था अंकल, काले कॉट वाला? मैंने पूछा.
अरे, वही तो राणा साहब हैं. मुझे भी समझ में नहीं आ रहा राणा साहब कब से इन बच्चों के झगड़े निपटाने लग गये. 
मुझे भी आश्चर्य हुआ. 

इतने में ऑटो वाले अंकल ने ब्रेक लगाया. ये लो हॉस्पिटल आ गया.

काका इसे घर छोड़ देना. वो ऑटो से उतरते हुए बोला. 
अरे रुको! मैं आ रही हूँ. मैंने कहा. 
कुछ नही मामूली खरोंचे हैं, मैं खुद ही दवा लगा लूंगा.
हाँ तुम तो आयुर्वेद के ज्ञाता हो....संदर्भ सोच कर मुझे शर्म आ गयी मैं इससे आगे न बोल पायी. मैं रिक्शे से उतर चुकी थी.

----------


## vishal

अंदर हॉस्पिटल काउंटर पर, उसे देखते ही रेसेप्शनिस्ट ने पूछा. इतनी चोट कैसे लगी, किसी से झगड़ा हुआ हैं?
नही बाइक से गिर गया था.
ये भी थी साथ में? उसने मेरी तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा.
हाँ!
तो इसे चोट क्यों नही लगी?
इसने हेलमेट पहन रखा था.
...और तुमने नहीं पहन रखा था? हेलमेट कहाँ हैं?
आपको इलाज करना हैं या मैं किसी दूसरे हॉस्पिटल में जाऊँ. वो थोडा गुस्से से बोला. 
ठीक हैं ठीक हैं. नाम बताओ.

मैं उसकी और आँखे फाड़ कर देखने लगी. चलो आज इसका नाम तो पता चलेगा.
राणा...राणा ठाकुर, उसने मेरी और देखकर कहा. मैंने बुरा सा मुंह बनाया और दरवाजे की तरफ देखने लगी. 

इसके बाद वो अंदर डॉक्टर को दिखाने चला गया. मैं बाहर बेंच पर बैठ कर इन्तजार करने लगी. 
थोड़ी देर बाद वो बाहर आ गया और मेरे सामने आकर खड़ा हो गया. मैं उसे घूरने लगी.
पांच सौं रूपये हैं? 
मुझे हंसी आ गयी. मैंने पर्स से पैसे निकाल कर उसे दे दिए.
वो चुपचाप गया और अंदर डॉक्टर को दे आया. 

तुमने अपना नाम गलत क्यों बताया? हॉस्पिटल के बाहर मैंने उससे पूछा. 
क्यों तुम्हे जानना हैं?
नही, पर सही बता देते तो कोई मार नहीं डालता.
अंतस..अंतस नाम है मेरा. 
मेरे ऑटो में बैठते वक्त उसने कहा. उसके बाद मैं घर आ गयी.

----------


## vishal

22/01/2013 

सुबह उठी तो देखा कि कोलेज के लिए पहले ही लेट हो चुकी थी. मैं जल्दी-जल्दी नहाई, माँ ने नाश्ता बना रखा था.

मैं भाग कर कोलेज पहुंची लेकिन आधा घंटा तो लेट हो ही चुकी थी. बाहर ऑटो से उतरी तो सोचा 15-20 मिनट लाइब्रेरी में बैठ कर ही पढ़ लुंगी. तभी सामने वो खड़ा था, अंतस. 
अरे! तुम्हारे जख्म तो बहुत जल्दी भर गए. मुझे आश्चर्य हुआ. वास्तव में उसके चेहरे पर सिर्फ निशान ही बचे थे, कोई और होता तो चार दिन बिस्तर से न उठता.
आयुर्वेद का ज्ञाता होने का कुछ तो फायदा होता ही हैं.
और क्या क्या आता हैं तुम्हे?
धीरे-धीरे सब जान जाओगी. ‘धीरे-धीरे’ तो ऐसे बोल रहा था जैसे मेरी इससे सगाई होने वाली हो. 
ये लो तुम्हारे पैसे! उसने पांच सो रूपये मेरी ओर बढ़ाते हुए कहा. 
थैंक्स! मेरे मुंह से इतना ही निकला.
वैसे ये पीरियड तो तुम्हारा अटेंड होने से रहा, अगले पीरियड के भी तुम्हारे टीचर नहीं आये हैं. तुम्हारी पूजा भी आज नहीं आई हैं. अकेले कोलेज में धक्के खाने से बेहतर हैं अगर चाहो तो मेरे साथ काफी पीने चल सकती हो. 
वो एक सांस में ही सब कह गया. मैं आँखे फाड़कर उसे देख रही थी. 
मैं भी इससे थोड़ी बात करना चाह रही थी, पता तो चले आखिर यह चाहता क्या हैं?
एक शर्त पर तुम कोई बकवास नही करोगे! 
जैसा तुम चाहो. उसने कहा और हम दोनों कॉफ़ी पीने के लिए निकल गये.

----------


## vishal

*******///*******
मे आय कम इन मेम? इस्पेक्टर विजय ने कहा तो एसीपी नंदिनी जैसे किसी सपने से बाहर आई. उनकी नज़रे अब भी उस डायरी पर गढ़ी हुई थी. 

मे आय कम इन...विजय ने दुबारा पूछा.
हाँ..हाँ आ जाओ. नंदिनी ने बिना उसकी और देखे हुए ही कहा.
एसीपी नन्दिनी का ट्रान्सफर दो दिन पहले ही जयपुर के लोकल थाने में हुआ था, यह उनका गृह नगर भी था. 

तीन साल पहले ही वो ट्रेनिंग के सिलसिले में मुंबई गयी थी. ट्रेनिंग के बाद पास के ही एक ठाने में बतौर इंस्पेक्टर उनकी ड्यूटी लग गयी थी. वहां उनके काम ने बदमाशो की नींदे उड़ा दी थी. 

उनके काम को देखते हुए, उन्हें जल्द ही एसीपी बना दिया गया था.

बाहर से सख्त और अन्दर से नर्म नंदिनी दो दिन में ही यहाँ के स्टाफ से घुलमिल गयी थी. इंस्पेक्टर विजय उन्हें काफी काबिल और समझदार लगे थे. वो उनसे यहाँ के सारे मामलो की जानकारी ले रही थी. 

आज उन्हें किसी महेंद्र प्रताप के केस की जानकारी लेनी थी लेकिन आते ही ऐसी खो गयी कि दो घंटे निकल गए. अंत में विजय खुद ही अन्दर आ गया.

----------


## vishal

ये सुबह से आप क्या पढ़ रही हैं? विजय ने बैठते हुए कहा.
ये ड्राअर में मिली थी यही देख रही थी, शायद किसी की डायरी हैं...ताश्री नाम की किसी लड़की की. नंदिनी ने नाम देखने का नाटक करते हुए कहा. 
ओह ताश्री! अजीब मर्डर केस था यह भी. 
मर्डर केस!!? नंदिनी ने चौंकते हुए पूछा. 
हां! इस लड़की का मर्डर हो गया था, दो साल पहले, २०१३ का केस हैं. 
मर्डर...मगर किसने किया था? नंदिनी ने एक दम दबी आवाज में पूछा. 
इसके बॉयफ्रेंड ने.
बॉयफ्रेंड!! मतलब अंतस ने? नंदिनी ने आँखे फाड़कर कहा.
हाँ..शायद यही नाम था. हमारे पुराने एसीपी सर ने इसकी जांच की थी, लेकिन कुछ मिला नही, ये लड़का भी फरार हैं.
फरार मतलब? ये केस अबतक सोल्व नही हुआ?
सोल्वे क्या...साल्व्ड ही हैं मैडम, पहले लड़का-लड़की में प्यार हुआ फिर किसी बात को लेकर झगडा हुआ और फिर लड़के ने गुस्से में आकर लड़की का खून कर दिया. बड़ा ही मामूली केस था.
मामूली? ये कोई मामूली केस नही हो सकता विजय!
ऐसा क्यों मेम? विजय ने पूछा.
...क्योंकि ताश्री कोई मामूली लड़की नही थी. वह बहुत ही ख़ास थी. नंदिनी ने अपनी आँखों के कोरे पूछते हुए कहा.

----------


## superidiotonline

कहानी की नायिका ताश्री के मर्डर की ख़बर सुनकर हमें भारी सदमा पहुँचा है, मगर क्या करें- कहानीकार की इच्छा है।

----------


## Loka

बहुत ही संस्पेंस में लाकर कहानी को रोका है

----------


## vishal

$$$$$$
तुम रहते कहाँ हो? मैंने कुर्सी पर बैठते हुए कहा. 
हरिद्वार, उसने कहा. 
इसका मतलब तुम जयपुर से नही हो. तो यहाँ क्या कर रहे हो?
किसी काम के सिलसिले में आया हूँ.
और मेरे कॉलेज के बाहर खड़ा रहना भी तुम्हारे काम में ही आता हैं. मैंने उसे घूरते हुए पूछा. वो केवल मुस्कुराया. इतने में वेटर ज्यूस के दो गिलास लेकर आ गया.
आज तुम भी ज्यूस ही पियोगे. 
पिनेपल का रस जख्मो को जल्दी भरने में मदद करता हैं. 
वैसे तुम काम क्या करते हो? मैंने ज्यूस का घूंट भरते हुए पूछा.
तुम्हारे साथ यही दिक्कत हैं ताश्री! तुम सबकुछ एक ही पल में जान लेना चाहती हो. सच एक बहुत ही कडवी दवा होती हैं, उसे धीरे धीरे लेना चाहिए. वक्त आने पर सच खुद ही सामने आ जाता हैं.
तो तुम मेरे बारें में इतना सबकुछ कैसे जानते हो? 
जानना महत्वपूर्ण नही हैं, समझना महत्वपूर्ण हैं. सवाल यह हैं कि क्या मैं तुम्हे समझता हूँ, क्या तुम खुद अपने आप को समझती हो?

मैं मेरे बारे में जो जानती हूँ वही समझती हूँ. नया कुछ नही हैं, जो हैं वो हैं, जैसी हूँ वैसी हूँ. मेरे खुद के बारे में कोई सवाल नही हैं.

मैं विशेषण की नही उद्देश्य की बात कर रहा हूँ. 
उद्देश्य से तुम्हारा क्या मतलब हैं, भला मेरे ऊपर कोई विशेष जिम्मेदारी क्यों आएगी?

ईश्वर तोहफे नहीं देता हैं. वह जो कुछ भी करता हैं उसका एक उद्देश्य होता हैं. वह सूरज को रौशनी देता हैं ताकि वह उजाला कर सके.नदियों को पानी देता हैं ताकि वह दुसरो की प्यास मिटा सके.* हर ताकत के साथ एक जिम्मेदारी भी होती हैं. 
जलना सूरज का विशेषण हैं, कोई ताकत या जिम्मेदारी नहीं हैं.

----------


## vishal

मैंने अबतक ज्यूस ख़त्म कर दिया था लेकिन उसने ग्लास छुआ तक नही. 
मैं तुम्हे सबकुछ एक दिन में नहीं समझा सकता. उसने हल्की सी मुस्कान के साथ कहा. 
तो तुम मुझसे अब रोज मिलना चाहते हो. मैंने हँसते हुए कहा.
अगर तुम चाहो तो?
मैं चाहूँ तो! मतलब कि अगर मैं न चाहूं तो तुम मेरा पीछा करना छोड़ दोगे. 
बेशक! अगर तुम न चाहो, तब यह हमारी आखिरी मुलाकात होगी. 
अच्छा! तब तो मैं तुम्हे पहले ही कई बार मना कर चुकी हूँ. 
मैं भ्रम की स्थिति में लिए गए निर्णयो को सही नही मानता.
सत्य तो लेकिन मैं अब भी नही जानती. 
लेकिन जानना तो चाहती हो, वही काफी हैं. 
ठीक हैं मैं सोच कर बताउंगी. मैंने उठते हुए कहा.

----------


## vishal

23/01/2013
मैं एक सफ़ेद घोड़े पर सवार हूँ जो कि घास से भरे हरे-भरे मैदान में सरपट भाग रहा हैं. आसमान में घने काले बादल छाए हुए हैं. 

मेरे पीछे-पीछे काले घोड़े पर सवार एक तांत्रिक भी मेरा पीछा कर रहा हैं, जिसके हाथ में एक बड़ा सा त्रिशूल हैं. वह बार बार चिल्ला रहा हैं, तुम ग्यारहवां सूत्र हो ताश्री! तुम ग्यारहवां सूत्र हो. 

मैंने घोड़े की लगाम खिंची और मैं ओर तेज भागने लगी. वो तांत्रिक भी तेज हो गया और धीरे धीरे मेरे पास आने लगा. जब वो ठीक मेरे बराबर आ गया तो मैंने उसका चेहरा ध्यान से देखा, ये तो राणा ठाकुर था.

 तुम ख़ास हो ताश्री, तुम ग्यारहवां सूत्र हो. तभी मैंने देखा की सामने अंतस हाथ में एक लट्ठ लिए खड़ा हैं. उसने तांत्रिक वाले घोड़े के पैरो पर लठ्ठ मारा और तांत्रिक घोड़े समेत नीचे गिर गया. तभी वहां तीन चार लड़के और आ गये, उन्होंने अतस को दबोच लिया और उसे पीटने लगे.

मेरा घोडा दौड़ते-दौड़ते* आगे निकल गया. मैं एक जंगल में आ चुकी थी. जंगल के अंदर एक फूलो का बगीचा था.
 उस बगीचे के दरवाजे पर माँ खड़ी थी. उन्होंने मेरी और देखा जैसे वो मुझसे कुछ कहना चाहती हो लेकिन मैं घोड़े से उतरी और बगीचे के अन्दर चली गयी. सामने बेंच पर कोई बैठा हुआ था. 

मैं पास में गयी, अरे यह तो पापा थे! बैठो ताश्री... उन्होंने कहा.* मैं तुम्हे किसी से मिलवाना चाहता हूँ. एक छोटा बच्चा कही से निकल कर आया. ये तुम्हारा दोस्त हैं मेरी बच्ची. यह तुम्हारा ध्यान रखेगा. मैंने उस बच्चे की तरफ देखा. मैं तुम्हारा ध्यान रखूँगा. उस बच्चे ने कहा.
तभी अचानक पापा पूरी तरह से काँप गए, एक चाकू उनके सीने से बाहर निकल गया. पापा... पापा....मैं रोने और चिल्लाने लगी....तभी अचानक मेरी नींद खुल गयी.

----------


## vishal

तुम ठीक तो हो श्री. माँ मेरे पास में खड़ी थी.
हाँ...बुरा सपना देखा था. 
अपने पापा को देखा था, माँ ने पास में बैठते हुए कहा. 
हाँ..
हम्म! तुम तैयार हो जाओ मैं तुम्हारे लिए चाय बना देती हूँ. 
माँ मेरा बचपन में कोई दोस्त था क्या? जब मैं बहुत छोटी थी. मैंने पुछा.
तुम्हारे बचपन में बहुत सारे दोस्त थे, तुम थी ही इतनी प्यारी. माँ ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा. 
नहीं..मेरा मतलब हैं कोई ख़ास दोस्त. 
माँ एक पल के लिए रुकी. ख़ास भी थे, क्या हुआ, आज उनकी याद कैसे आ गयी?
मैंने अपने सपने में पापा के साथ छह साल एक लड़के को देखा था.

श्री, तुम दिन में कई सारी चीजे देखती रहती हो, वो भी जो आम लोग नहीं देख पाते. तुम कई सारे लोगो की यादो से रूबरू होती हो, इसलिए तुम्हारे सपने सिर्फ तुम्हारे नही होते, उनमें दुसरे लोगो की यादे भी शामिल होती हैं, इसलिए इतनी चिंता मत करो...फटाफट तैयार हो और बाहर आ जाओ.

मैं नाश्ता करके कोलेज पहुंची तो देखा कि अंतस बाहर नहीं था. मेरी भी अजीब आदत हो गयी थी, पहले तो उसे ढूंढती थी और फिर अगर होता था तो परेशान होती थी.

----------


## vishal

कुछ देर बाद पूजा भी आ गयी, वो आज मुझे अजीब मुड़ में दिख रही थी, न ठीक से बात कर रही थी, न ही पढाई में उसका ध्यान लग रहा था. पीरियड ख़त्म होने पर हम दोनों बाहर आ गए.

क्या हुआ पूजा कुछ परेशान लग रही हैं. मैंने उससे पूछा.
कुछ नहीं. मेरी तबियत कुछ ठीक नही हैं.
ओह! क्या हुआ, डॉक्टर को बताया?
नही लेकिन अब बता दूंगी. मैं घर जा रही हूँ.
मैं चलूँ साथ में?

नही कोई बात नही मैं चली जाउंगी.
उसके बाद वो घर के लिए निकल गयी. मुझे उसकी बाते कुछ अजीब लग रही थी. 
वो सोच कुछ रही थी और बोल कुछ रही थी. खैर! मैंने सोचा कि मैं अब कुछ देर लाइब्रेरी में जाकर पढ़ती हूँ. मैं उठी ही थी कि किसी ने मुझे आवाज दी.
मैंने मुड़ कर देखा. यह तो रोहित था. मैं रुक गयी.
मुझे तुमसे कुछ कहना हैं. 
अब और क्या कहना हैं? ख़त में सब कुछ कह तो चुके हो.
तुमने मुझे समझा नही ताश्री!
मैं तुम्हे अच्छी तरह से समझ चुकी हूँ और बाकि सबको समझा भी चुकी हूँ. मुझसे प्यार करते हो, शकल देखी हैं तुमने अपनी...
यही तो तुमने मुझे गलत समझा था, मैं तुमसे प्यार नही करता.
मतलब? मैंने चौंकते हुए पूछा. 
तुम एक निहायती घमंडी लड़की हो. मुझे नहीं मालुम तुम्हे किस बात का इतना गुरुर है लेकिन तुम इसमें इतनी डूबी हुई हो की तुम देख ही नही सकती हो कि कौन तुमसे प्यार करता हैं और कौन नफरत करता हैं? तुमसे कोई प्यार नही कर सकता ताश्री!
वो इतना कह कर चला गया. मैं बस उसे देखती रही, मुझे समझ में नही आया कि उसने क्या कहा हैं? लेकिन जैसे वो मुझे झंकझोर कर चला गया.

----------


## vishal

कोलेज खतम होने पर मैं बाहर आ गयी. अंतस अब भी वहां नही था. शायद अपना काम कर रहा हो. 

वैसे भी मुझे नया बैग लेना था सो मैं मार्किट की तरफ चल पड़ी. एक दूकान से मैंने बैग लिया और वही पर खड़ी होकर ऑटो का इन्तजार करने लगी. तभी वहां से किसी को बाइक पर गुजरते हुए देखा. 

अरे! यह तो पूजा थी. वो बाइक पर एक लड़के के पीछे बैठी हुई थी. उसने अपना चेहरा स्कार्फ से ढक रखा था, लेकिन फिर भी मेरी पहचान में आ ही गयी. इसकी तो तबियत ख़राब थी न, तो फिर यह इस लड़के के साथ क्या कर रही थी? कही इसका कोई चक्कर-वक्कर तो नही हैं?!!

मैं वहाँ खड़े-खड़े यह सब सोच ही रही थी कि मुझे लगा कि कोई मुझे घुर रहा हैं. मैं मुड़ कर देखा तो कोई सच में वहां खड़ा था. यह राणा साहब थे.

वह धीरे-धीरे मेरे पास पास आने लगे. मुझे डर लग रहा था. 
तुम वही लड़की हो न, परसों वाली?
उन्होंने मुझे घूरते हुए ही कहा.
जी...मेरे मुंह से इतना ही निकला. 
मैं अपने बच्चो की गलती के लिये तुमसे माफ़ी मांगता हूँ, तुम्हे तरह से छेड़ना नही चाहिए था. 

मैंने कुछ नही कहा, चुपचाप खड़ी रही. वो बोलते रहे.
पैसे वाले ह हैं तो घुमे-फिरे, मौज मस्ती करे. किसने रोका हैं? लेकिन इस तरह किसी की इज्जत पर हाथ डालना ठीक नहीं हैं. 
मैंने उन्हें घर जाकर खुब डाटा और धमकी भी दी हैं कि अब अगर तुम्हारी तरफ आँख उठा कर भी देखा तो हालत ख़राब कर दूंगा. 
तो फिर आपने अंतस को क्यों पीटा था?
कौन? वो लड़का! उसने राणा ठाकुर के भतीजो को मारा था उसका तो* भुगतान करना ही था. आखिर हमारी भी इज्जत का सवाल हैं. उन्होंने हँसते हुए कहा.
तुम क्या यहाँ ऑटो का इन्तजार कर रही हो. वो कुछ देर रुक कर बोले. तुम चाहो तो मैं तुम्हे तुम्हारे घर छोड़ देता हूँ? उन्होंने अपनी जीप की तरफ देखते हुए कहा. 
शुक्रिया! पर मैं घर चली जाउंगी. उसके बाद मैंने ऑटो पकड़ा और घर आ गयी.*

----------


## vishal

*********/////**********
एसीपी नंदिनी और इंस्पेक्टर विजय काफी देर से कुछ चर्चा कर रहे थे.
...तो मैडम यह हैं महेंद्र प्रताप के व्यवसाय का पूरा कच्चा-चिट्ठा. कहने को तो बहुत बड़े उद्योगपति हैं लेकिन शहर के सारे काले कारनामें यही सम्भालता हैं. 
ठीक हैं...कल इससे भी मिल लेते हैं. तुम बात कर लेना कि एसीपी मिलना चाहती हैं.
जी..मैडम.
अब मैं घर के लिए निकल रही हूँ. 

नंदिनी यहाँ उनको मिले सरकारी क्वार्टर में ही रह रही थी. उनके पास खुद का घर तो पहले भी नही था. वो अनाथ थी और यहाँ के एक अनाथाश्रम में ही पली थी. 
बचपन से ही पढाई-लिखाई में अव्वल थी, तो अनाथाश्रम ने भी उसकी पढाई लिखी में कोई कसर नही छोड़ी थी. विशेषतः उनकी अंजनी माँ ने...वो वहां की संचालक थी. अनाथाश्रम का सारा काम वही देखती थी. 
उनको नंदिनी से विशेष लगाव था. बचपन से ही उसको बहुत प्यार से पाला था. नंदिनी ट्यूशन के लिए तो उन्होंने खुद पैसे दिए थे. नंदिनी भी उनकी उम्मीदो पर खरी उतरी थी. एक के बाद एक परीक्षा प्रथम प्रयास में ही पास करती गयी थी. आज वो अपनी काबिलियत के कारण ही एसीपी बन पायी थी.

----------


## vishal

मुंबई जाने के बाद कई दिनों तक तो वो रोज अंजनी माँ से फोन पर बात करती थी, लेकिन धीरे-धीरे उसका बात होना कम होता गया. अब तो उनका फोन भी नही लगता था. 

नंदिनी ने सोचा था कि आते ही उनसे मिलूंगी लेकिन यहाँ थाने के काम समझने में इतनी व्यस्त हो गयी कि सुबह से शाम तो थाने में ही हो जाती थी. उसने निश्चय कर लिया कि कम तो वो किसी भी हाल में अनाथाश्रम जाकर ही रहूंगी. 

अगले दिन नद्निनी और विजय महेंद्र प्रताप से मिलने जा रहे थे. विजय जीप ड्राइव कर रहा था और नंदिनी पास वाली सिट पर बैठी थी.
...तो विजय तुम्हे उस लड़की की लाश कहाँ मिली थी?
कौन मैडम?
वो ताश्री!

हमारे पास एक फोन आया था, पास के एक जंगल में किसी लड़की की लाश पड़ी हैं. उसके पास ही एक बैग था, जिसमे उसकी आईडी और मोबाइल था.

 वो आईडी और मोबाइल ताश्री के ही थे. हमने उसकी माँ को बुलाकर शिनाख्त करवाई तो वो ताश्री ही थी.
रेप जैसा कुछ था क्या?

नही मैडम ऐसा तो कुछ नही था. वैसे पोस्टमार्टम में ज्यादा कुछ नही आ पाया था, लाश काफी पुरानी हो चुकी थी. 
तो तुमने उसके बॉयफ्रेंड को दोषी कैसे माना था?
वो लड़की आखिरी बार उसके साथ ही देखी गयी थी. उसकी माँ ने भी बताया था कि अंतिम बार वो जब ताश्री से मिली थी तो वो अपने बॉयफ्रेंड के साथ कही जाने की बात कर रही थी. उसके बाद हफ्ते भर तक उसका कुछ अता पता नही था. और फिर हमें वो लाश मिली... 

तो तुम्हे उसके बॉयफ्रेंड का कोई सुराग मिला था. 
नही... वो फरार हो गया था. वैसे एक अन्दर की बात बताऊँ. इस केस में कुछ बड़े नाम भी आये थे, जिसके कारण इसकी जांच ज्यादा आगे नही बढ़ पायी थी. 
बड़े नाम? नंदिनी ने चौंकते हुए पूछा. जैसे कि...
एक के यहाँ तो हम अभी जा रहे हैं. 

महेंद्र प्रताप? नंदिनी ने आँखे फाड़कर पूछा.

नहीं..उनके बड़े भाई...ठाकुर प्रताप उर्फ़ राणा ठाकुर.

----------


## vishal

जीप महेंद्र प्रताप के घर के बाहर आकर रुकी. घर क्या था, यह तो एक आलिशान महल था. दरवाजे के पास ही दो हट्टे-कट्टे लोग हाथ में बंदूके थामे खड़े थे. 

नंदिनी को देखते ही दोनों चौकन्ने हो गए. उन्होंने इसे दरवाजे पर ही रोक लिया. नंदिनी ने उन्हें घुर कर देखा लेकिन उन पर कोई असर न हुआ.

 तभी विजय बोला, ‘प्रताप साहब से मिलना हैं, 12.०० बजे की अपॉइंटमेंट ली हुई हैं. ‘अपॉइंटमेंट` सुन कर नंदिनी ने विजय की तरफ देखा लेकिन वो नज़रे चुरा रहा था.

आप आधा घंटा बेठिये, साहब खाना खा रहे हैं. गार्ड ने बाहर पड़ी बेंच की और इशारा करते हुए कहा.
मेरे पास एक इससे बेहतर रास्ता हैं, नंदिनी गुस्से से बोली. विजय इन दोनों को हथकड़ी लगाओ और जीप में बिठाओ. दो दिन जेल की हवा खायेंगे तो अक्ल ठिकाने आ जाएगी इनकी.

मैडम मेरी बात तो सुनिए...विजय गिडगिड़ाया.
ठहरिये! हम बात करते हैं. एक गार्ड बोला. उसने फोन निकला और फोन लगाया. 

होकम, कोई पुलिस साहिबा आपसे मिलना चाहती हैं. ...12.00 बजे के अपॉइंटमेंट के लिए बता रहे हैं.....नही होकम संभव नहीं हो पा रहा हैं....जो हुकुम.
आप जा सकते हैं मैडम. चौकीदार ने फोन रखते हुए कहा.

----------


## vishal

अन्दर हवेली काफी शानदार बनाई हुई थी. यह बाहर से जितनी खुबसूरत दिखती थी अन्दर से उससे भी ज्यादा खुबसूरत थी.

 फर्श पर सुन्दर संगमरमर लगता था. छत पर सुन्दर नक्काशी के बीच लगे सुन्दर झूमर किसी राजा के महल जैसे अनुभव देते थे. 

सामने बड़ा खाने का टेबल लगा हुआ था, इसके चारो तरफ कुर्सियां लगी थी और उसके एक सिरे पर राजशी कोट और पूरी सफ़ेद पोशाक में तीखी मुच्छो वाला एक आदमी बैठा हुआ, यहीं महेंद्र प्रताप था. 

बैठिये मैडम, बैठिये. प्रताप ने पास ही पड़े एक सोफे की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा. 
मेरा भोजन हो ही गया हूँ.
नंदिनी और विजय सोफे पर बैठ गये. कुछ ही देर में महेंद्र प्रताप भी आ गया. 
..और भाई विजय क्या हाल चाल हैं, क्या बात हैं आजकल तो तुम्हारा आना होता ही नही हैं इस तरफ. 
जी वो बस काम की व्यस्तता हैं बाकि तो आता ही रहता हैं...
प्रताप साहब में आपके व्यवसाय के सिलसिले में आपसे कुछ बात करना चाहती हूँ. नंदिनी ने बात बीच में काटते हुए कहा.
जी कहिये. प्रताप ने थोड़ा आगे झुकते हुए कहा.
शहर में आपके बहुत-से शराब के ठेके, होटले और शराब के ठेके हैं....
हाँ लेकिन वो सब वैध हैं. हमारे पास सबके लाइसेंस हैं. प्रताप बीच में ही बोला. 

नंदिनी एक पल रुकी और फिर प्रताप की आँखों में आँखे डालते हुए बोली. जी हाँ बिलकुल...लेकिन आपके नाईट क्लब्स में नशाखोरी होती हैं, कई शराब के ठेकों पर नकली शराब बेचीं जाती हैं और होटलों में खुले आम जिस्मफरोशी होती हैं. 

क्या बकवास कर रही हैं? जानती हैं किसपर इल्जाम लगा रही हैं आप? प्रताप ने गुस्से में आकर कहा.

----------


## vishal

मैं बकवास कर रही हूँ या सच कर रही हूँ या सच कह रही हूँ , वो तो आपको जल्द ही पता चल जाएगा. 

बेहतर हैं कि वक़्त रहते आप अपने काले कारनामें बंद कर दे. वर्ना मुझे अपनी कार्यवाही करनी पड़ेगी.
पुलिस का रॉब किसे दिखाती हैं? 

तुझ जैसी पुलिस वालियाँ मेरी जेब में रहती हैं. परताप अब पुरे गुस्से में आ चूका था. तभी पीछे से एक आवाज आई.

अपनी आवाज ज़रा नीचे करो महेंद्र. 

महेंद्र प्रताप अपनी जगह पर खड़ा हो गया, साथ ही विजय भी खड़ा हो गया. नंदिनी भी उन्हें देख कर खड़ी हो गयी. यही राणा साहब हैं. विजय नंदिनी के कान में बुदबुदाया.


वो दादा ये...महेंद्र धीरे से बुदबुदाया. 

होटल पद्मिनी से फोन आया था, वहां स्विमिंग पूल में कोई हादसा हो गया हैं. आपको जाकर देखना चाहिए. राणा सीढियों से नीचे उतारते हुए बोले. 

जी दादा... महेंद्र मिमियाया और नंदिनी को घूरते हुए निकल गया.

----------


## vishal

> कहानी की नायिका ताश्री के मर्डर की ख़बर सुनकर हमें भारी सदमा पहुँचा है, मगर क्या करें- कहानीकार की इच्छा है।


कहानी को गौर से पढ़ने का शुक्रिया महोदय
कहानी तीन तरफ चलेगी ।
ताश्री 
ताश्री की माँ
और नंदिनी की जांच

----------


## vishal

> बहुत ही संस्पेंस में लाकर कहानी को रोका है


कहानी पसंद करने का शुक्रिया महोदय
जैसे जैसे समय मिलता रहेगा कहानी स्पीड से पोस्ट करता रहूंगा ।
धन्यबाद

----------


## vishal

मैं महेंद्र की ओर से आपसे माफ़ी मांगता हूँ मैडम. ये व्यवसाय करना तो सीख गए हैं लेकिन स्त्रियों का सम्मान करना अब तक नही सीख पाए हैं. राणा महेंद्र के जाने के बाद बोले.
जी कोई बात नही...मैं समझ सकती हूँ. नंदिनी धीरे से बोली.
बैठिये मैडम बैठिये. क्या लेगी आप..चाय, कोफ़ी, शरबत या और कुछ?
जी कुछ नही. नंदिनी ने बैठते हुए कहा.
ऐसे कैसे कुछ नही...काका! चाय-नाश्ता लेकर आओ. ठाकुर साहब ने अपने नौकर को आवाज लगाते हुए कहा. 
जी मैडम कहिये...क्या कह रही थी आप? 
ठाकुर साहब आपके कुछ व्यवसाय में गलत काम हो रहा हैं. पिछले महीने ही आपके एक शराब के ठेके से नकली शराब पीने से कुछ लोगो की मौत हो गयी थी. 
हाँ मैडम...हमें सुचना मिली थी....तब हमने खुद ही उस ठेके को बंद करवाकर वहां के ठेकेदार को पुलिस के हवाले कर दिया था और मरने वालो को क्षतिपूर्ति भी दी थी.
...लेकिन राणा साहब...बहुत सी और भी ऐसी चीजे हैं जो सही नही हैं.
देखिये एसीपी साहिबा. व्यवसाय लड़की के ब्याह जैसा होता हैं, हज़ार तरह के लोगो का ख्याल रखना होता हैं, थोडा बहुत ऊपर नीचे तो चलता रहता हैं. उम्मीद हैं आप भी समझती होगी. फिर भी अगर आपको कोई विशेष आपत्ति हो तो बता दीजियेगा हम दिखवा देंगे. 
शुक्रिया राणा साहब...विजय के जरिये मैं आपको आवश्यक मामलो से अवगत कराती रहूंगी. अच्छा अब मैं चलती हूँ.

----------


## vishal

अरे आपने तो नाश्ता वगेरह कुछ नही लिया. कोई बात नही... ज़रा एक पल ठहरिये.... काका! ज़रा तोहफा लाना.
काका एक पार्सल लेकर आ गए. नंदिनी राणा को घूरने लगी.
इसे रिश्वत मत समझिये मैडम. हमारे घर का रिवाज हैं कोई भी मेहमान पहली बार आता हैं तो उसे खाली हाथ नही भेजते.
नंदिनी ने कुछ देर सोचा और फिर बोली.

शुक्रिया राणा साहब! मैं तो यह तोहफा नही ले सकती लेकिन अगर आप देना ही चाहते हैं तो मेरी तरफ से किसी अनाथालय में दान कर दीजियेगा. 

राणा मुस्कुराए. बेशक जैसा आप कहे मैडम....काका! जैसा इन्होने कहा हैं, इसे किसी अनाथालय में दान करवा दीजियेगा. और कुछ सेवा हो तो बताइए मैडम.
जी शुक्रिया...और कुछ नही... इसके बाद नंदिनी और विजय बाहर आ गए.

----------


## vishal

रास्ते में विजय और नंदिनी काफी समय तक खामोश रहे. शायद विजय को अब नंदिनी से डर लग रहा था. 
यह राणा ठाकुर किस तरह का आदमी हैं? नंदिनी ने चुप्पी तोड़ते हुए कहा. 
सच कहूँ मैडम तो राणा एक बंद किताब की तरह हैं, कोई उसके बारे में ज्यादा कुछ नहीं जानता...लेकिन एक बात मैं अच्छी तरह से जानता हूँ, राणा जो दीखता हैं वो हैं नही..और वो जो हैं वो कभी सामने नही आता. 
मतलब? 
मतलब यह कि महेंद्र एक मोहरा मात्र हैं, सारा कारोबार राणा खुद सम्भालता हैं लेकिन हमेशा प्रताप को आगे रखता हैं.
...लेकिन मुझे तो वो काफी अच्छा आदमी लगा...नंदिनी ने दूसरी तरफ देखते हुए कहा. 

लोग उसे बातो का जादूगर कहते हैं. अपनी बातो से दूसरो को वश में करना और अपना मतलब निकालना उसे बखूबी आता हैं. 
ये कारोबार इसका पुश्तेनी हैं? नंदिनी ने सामने देखते हुए कहा.

कहाँ मैडम? ये सब इसने खुद खड़ा किया हैं वो भी केवल 20 सालों में...इससे पहले राणा को कोई जानता तक नही था, पता नही कहाँ से आया और कैसे इतना बड़ा कारोबार खड़ा कर दिया?

नंदिनी और विजय थाने पहुँच चुके थे. विजय अब मैं घर जा रही हूँ, कुछ जरुरी काम से जाना हैं. 
जी मैडम, बाकी काम मैं संभाल लूँगा.

----------


## vishal

घर से नंदिनी सीधे अनाथालय गयी. वहां पहुँचते ही पुरानी सहेलियों ने उसे घेर लिया. वो काफी देर तक उनसे बात करती रही . उसकी सहेलियां भी अपनी दोस्त को एसीपी के रूप में देखकर गर्व महसूस कर रही थी. काफी देर तक उनसे बात करने के बाद नंदिनी को अंजनी माँ का ख्याल आया. 
अंजनी माँ कहीं नज़र नही आ रही. नंदिनी ने पूछा.
वो अब नही आती. एक सहेली ने जवाब दिया. 
क्यों?
उनके कुछ प्रॉब्लम हो गयी थी, उसके बाद उन्होंने यहाँ आना बंद कर दिया था. अब दूसरी वार्डन संभालती हैं. 
नंदिनी को बहुत बुरा लग रहा था. इतने दिनों बाद आई थी लेकिन अंजनी माँ से नहीं मिल पायी थी.

----------


## vishal

24/01/2014

ज़िन्दगी में विश्वास सबसे बड़ी चीज हैं, इसे बनाने में उम्र गुज़र जाती हैं लेकिन टूटने में एक पल भी नही लगता.
आज सुबह से एक ही उधेड़बुन थी कि अंतस से मिलूं या न मिलूं. पिछली बार जब उससे मिली थी तो उसने मुझे एक अजीब पशोपेश में डाल दिया था. उससे मिलने का निर्णय मुझे खुद ही करना था.

 अगर मैं उससे न मिलूं तो कोई फर्क नही पड़ेगा, सब जैसा हैं वैसा ही चलता रहेगा लेकिन बहुत सी ऐसी बातें जो मैं जानना चाहती हूँ नही जान पाउंगी. 
लेकिन क्या मेरे लिए जानना इतना ही जरुरी हैं? 

रोहित ने जब मुझे कहा था कि कोई मुझसे प्यार नही कर सकता तो मेरे अन्दर एक अजीब डर बैठ गया था. क्या मैं सच में ऐसी थी कि कोई मुझसे प्यार नही कर सकता? तो फिर अंतस क्यों मेरे पीछे पड़ा था? कही वो मुझे फंसाने के लिए कोई जाल नही बन रहा था?

 मैंने लोगो को जिज्ञासा की अक्सर बड़ी कीमत चुकाते हुए देखा हैं..मैं इस सब के लिए तैयार नही हूँ. मुझे अब कोई मुसीबत नही मौल लेनी. मुझे ख़ास नही बनना...मैं आम ही ठीक हूँ. मैनें फैसला कर लिया हैं मैं अब अंतस से नही मिलूंगी.

----------


## vishal

इसी उधेड़बुन में तैयार हो रही थी कि जैसे ही बैग उठाया मुझे याद आया कि आज तो मुझे नया बैग लेना हैं. मैंने फटाफट किताबे नए बैग में भरी और कोलेज के लिए रवाना हो गयी. 

कोलेज में भी आज मन नही लग रहा था. पूजा भी दो पीरियड बाद आई थी.
इतनी लेट क्यों आयी? उसके आते ही मैंने पूछा.
वो कुछ काम आ गया था यार.
हाँ मुझे पता हैं तेरे सारे काम... मैंने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा. 
मतलब? उसने बुरा सा मुंह बनाया.
कल तू किसके साथ थी बाइक पर?
कौन सी बाइक? मैं तो ऑटो से घर गयी थी. 
उसका चेहरा देख कर पता चल रहा था कि वो साफ़ झूठ बोल रही थी.
झूठ मत बोल... तू कल एक ग्रीन टी-शर्ट वाले लड़के के साथ नही थी? मॉल के बाहर से निकली थी. 

नही तो...कल तो मैं पुरे दिन घर से बाहर ही नही निकली...घर पर ही आराम कर रही थी. वैसे तेरा उस लड़के के साथ क्या चक्कर हैं? उसने अचानक तीर मेरी मोड़ दिया. 
कौन...कौनसा लड़का?

वही...जिसको कल तू हॉस्पिटल ले कर गयी थी. सब बात कर रहे थे. उसने मेरे ही अंदाज़ में कहा.
मैं तो उसे जानती तक नही हूँ. कुछ दिन पहले कुछ लडको ने मुझे छेड़ा था तो उसने उन्हें पीटा था, अब वापस में उन्होंने बदला लेने के लिए उसे पीट दिया. इसी लिए मैं उसके साथ हॉस्पिटल गयी थी. मैंने सफाई देते हुए कहा.

----------


## vishal

कोलेज ख़त्म होने पर हम दोनों बाहर निकली तो सामने ही अंतस खड़ा था. 
लो आ गये आपके आशिक! पूजा ने मुझे छेड़ते हुए कहा.
भाड़ में जाए. मैंने गुस्से से कहा और आगे बढ़ गयी.
तो फिर तुमने क्या सोचा हैं? अंतस मेरे पास आकर बोला.
तुम यहाँ कोलेज के बाहर क्यों खड़े रहते हो...मुझे बदनाम करोगे क्या?
तो कहाँ मिलना चाहोगी?
मुझे कही नही मिलना..आज के बाद मेरा पीछा मत करना.
तो ये तुम्हारा अंतिम निर्णय हैं? वो जहाँ था वही खड़ा हो गया.
अंतिम और प्रथम..जो समझो वो यहीं हैं. मैंने ऑटो में बैठते हुए कहा. 

घर आकर मैं सो गई. खाना भी नही खाया. मैंने अंतस को तो मना कर दिया था लेकिन शायद अन्दर ही अन्दर कहीं मैं भी उससे बात करना चाहती थी. बड़ी अजीब बात है मैं खुद नही जानती कि मैं क्या चाहती हूँ?
मैं उठी तब तक माँ भी आ चुकी थी.
तुमने खाना नही खाया? माँ ने कमरे में आते हुए पूछा.
वो भूख नही थी माँ.
इस उम्र का पता नही भुख से क्या दुश्मनी हैं? अच्छे-अच्छो की भूख मर जाती हैं. तबियत तो ठीक हैं तेरी?
ठीक हैं माँ...आप आज जल्दी आ गयी.
वो एक फंक्शन था सो मैं जल्दी फ्री हो गयी. माँ मेरे इधर उधर पड़े कपडे समेटने लग गयी. इतने में उनकी नज़र मेरे बैग पर पड़ी. 
तू नया बैग ले आई?
उस बैग की चैन सही ही नही हो रही थी और वो पूरा ख़राब भी हो गया था.
ठीक हैं...लेकिन ये पुराना तो स्टोर में रख कर आ...सारा कचरा अपने कमरे में ही जमा कर के रखेगी क्या? मैं चाय बना रही हूँ साथ में कुछ नाश्ता कर लेना.

----------


## vishal

माँ के जाते ही मैंने मोबाइल निकाला और फेसबुक चालू कर दिया. 
कुल ३९ नोटिफिकेशन थे, कुछ किसी की टैग की हुई फोटो पर लाइक और कमेंट के थे, कुछ किसी जबरन एड किये हुए ग्रुप के पोस्ट थे, दो चार हाय हेल्लो के मेसेज थे. दो ही काम के थे. 

एक तो ये कि मेरी कविता के 17 लाइक आये थे और तीन कमेंट थे. एक कमेंट इस ब्रह्म राक्षस का था... अंतस का.

अजीब आदमी हैं? पीछा ही नहीं छोड़ता हैं. फिर नीचे देखा, ये तो तीन दिन पहले किया हुआ कमेंट था.
इतने में माँ चाय लेकर आ गयी.

तू अब इस मोबाइल में घुस गयी. तुम खुद का ख्याल कब रखोगी श्री?
आप जो हो मेरा इतना ख़याल रखने के लिए...मैंने माँ को प्यार से बाहोँ में भरते हुए कहा.
तू चाय गिरा देगी. माँ ने झूठा गुस्सा दिखाते हुए कहा. मुझे मस्का मत लगा और फटाफट मुंह धो ले. माँ चाय रखकर बाहर चली गयी.

मैंने चाय पी और फिर बैग को लेकर स्टोर रूम में पहुंची. अन्दर बहुत भीड़ हो रखी थी. पता नही माँ ने भी क्या-क्या सामान इकट्ठा कर रखा था? 

एक और पापा का गिटार पड़ा था, माँ कहती थी पापा को गिटार बजाने के बहुत शौक था, एक तरफ मेरी बचपन की किताबे पड़ी थी. मेरी तीन पहियों वाली साइकिल तक माँ ने सम्भाल कर रखी हुई थी. मुझे बैग रखने की कहीं जगह ही नहीं मिल रही थी. 

मैंने एक टुटा स्टूल लिया जो कम से कम मेरा वजन सँभालने के तो लायक लग रहा था. उस स्टूल को थोड़ी जगह कर बीच में रखा और उस पर पैर रखकर ऊपर ताक में देखा. वहाँ भी काफी सामान पड़ा था लेकिन थोड़ी बहुत जगह दिख रही थी, मैंने वही बैग रखा और वापस नीचे उतर गयी. मैं लाइट बंद कर बाहर आने ही वाली थी कि अचानक ठिठक गयी. 

मैंने ऊपर काले रंग का एक बक्सा देखा था. उस बक्से पर एक त्रिशूल का निशान था. मैंने यह त्रिशूल कहीं न कहीं देखा था. हाँ! याद आया...यहीं तो मेरे सपने में तांत्रिक के हाथ में था. लेकिन ये निशान मेरे सपने में कैसे आ सकता हैं? 

मैं वापस उपर चढ़ी और उस डिब्बे को नीचे उतार लिया. उस पर काफी धुल जमी हुई थी. उसमें एक लाल कपडा और एक तस्वीर उलटी करके रखी हुई थी. मैंने जब उस तस्वीर को सीधा करके देखा तो मेरे पांवो तले ज़मी खिसक गयी. इस तस्वीर में एक आदमी के साथ शादी के जोड़े में मेरी माँ थी और वो आदमी मेरा पिता तो नही था.

----------


## vishal

मैंने वो तस्वीर लेकर बक्सा वापस ऊपर ही रख दिया. मैं तस्वीर लेकर वापस कमरे में आ गयी. 
मैं उस तस्वीर को घूरे जा रही थी और मेरी आँखों से धारा बह रही थी. मुझे उस तस्वीर पर ज़रा भी विश्वास नही हो रहा था. क्या सच में मेरी माँ की दूसरी शादी हुई थी? 
क्या मेरी माँ ने पूरी ज़िन्दगी मुझसे झूठ बोला था? क्या मैं जिसे अब तक अपना पिता समझती थी वो मेरे पिता थे ही नही?

मुझसे सत्य ज्यादा समय तक छुपा नही रह सकता क्योंकि कोई मुझसे छुपा भी नही सकता. मैं किसी की भी आँखों में देखकर वो जान लेती हूँ जो जानना चाहती हूँ. फिर चाहे वो चाहे या न चाहे कोई फर्क नही पड़ता. मैं सबका सच जान लेती हूँ. 

लेकिन कई बार मैं वो बातें भी जान लेती हूँ जो मुझे नही जानना चाहिए. इसलिए मुझे सच से नफरत सी हो गयी थी क्योंकि मुझे मालुम था कि सत्य अधिकतर कडवा होता हैं और यह कड़वाहट मैंने अपने जीवन में घुलते हुए देखी थी. एक उम्र तक कोई मेरा दोस्त नही था क्योंकि मैं हमेशा जानती थी कौन-कौन मेरे बारें में क्या सोचता हैं?

लेकिन एक शख्स ऐसा था जिसके साथ इसा नही था. जिसकी आँखों में झाँककर में उसका दिमाग नही पढ़ सकती थी... वह थी मेरी माँ. मुझे हमेशा इस बात की ख़ुशी रही थी क्योंकि सबकुछ न जानकार ही मैं उनसे इतना प्यार कर पाई थी. 

लेकिन आज मुझे इसका अफ़सोस था. मैंने जिसके ऊपर सबसे ज्यादा विश्वास किया था उसी ने मेरा विश्वास तोडा था. मैं आज अपने सारें सवालो के जवाब चाहती थी और वो भी बिना अपनी माँ को बिना पूछे. मेरे इन सवालो के जवाब केवल एक ही शख्स दे सकता था...अंतस.

----------


## vishal

25/01/2013
आज सुबह से सिर दर्द से फटा जा रहा था. नींद किसी दूसरी दुनिया जैसी होती हैं. सारी परेशानियाँ, सारी मुश्किले भूलकर हम उस दुनियां में चले जाते हैं. लेकिन हमें कभी न कभी तो नींद से जागना ही होता हैं, वास्तविकता में आना ही होता हैं.

मैंने घडी की ओर देखा तो नौ बजने को आये थे लेकिन उठने की इच्छा ही नही हो रही थी. आखिर उठ कर करना भी क्या था?

तभी माँ कमरे में आई. अब तक उठी नही, तबियत ठीक नही हैं क्या? उन्होंने अस्त-व्यस्त पड़े कपडे उठाकर अलमारी में रखते हुए कहा.
मैंने कुछ नही कहा.
जल्दी उठ जा...चाय भी ठंडी हो गई हैं. मैं वापस बनाऊं या तू बना लेगी. 
मैं खामोश ही शुन्य में ताकती रही. अजीब बात हैं जिस इंसान से मैं इतना प्यार करती थी आज मुझे उससे बात करने में भी घुटन हो रही थी. 
कोलेज नही जाएगी क्या?

नही...मैंने बस इतना सा कहा और वापस कम्बल से अपना मुंह ढँक लिया.
माँ चली गयी. उनके जाते ही मैंने उस तस्वीर को निकाला और फिर गौर से देखा. ऐसा लगा तस्वीर के दोनों शख्स मुझ पर हंस रहे हो.
मैंने अपना फोन निकाला और अंतस को मेसेज किया. मैं तुमसे मिलना चाहती हूँ.
कुछ ही देर में उसका रिप्लाई आया.
कब?
आज...अभी...
तो फिर कैफ़े में 11 बजे.
नही मैं अकेले में मिलना चाहती हूँ.
मेरे कमरे पर आ सकती हो.
कहाँ?
होटल मीरा में रूम नम्बर 331. 
ठीक हैं. 
मैं 10.३० बजे तक तैयार होकर घर से निकल गयी. अजीब बात थी एक दिन पहले तक जेस आदमी से बात करने से भी मैं घबरा रही थी , आज उससे मिलने उसके रूम पर जा रही थी. मुझे डर लगना चाहिए था लेकिन नही लग रहा था. शायद मेरे अन्दर का गुस्सा मेरे डर पर हावी हो गया था.

----------


## vishal

**********//////**********

एसीपी नंदिनी ने विजय को आवाज लगायी.
जी मैडम कहिये. 
मुझे ये ताश्री केस की फाइल चाहिए. 

मैडम आप क्यों गड़े मुर्दे उखाड़ रहे हो? ये केस कब का बंद हो चूका हैं. 
क्या आरोपी जेल में हैं?
नही लेकिन...
तो फिर मुझे फाइल लाकर दो.
जी मैडम.

कुछ ही देर में फाइल नंदिनी के टेबल पर थी. एक डायरी भी थी इसके साथ में...मेरे पास तो फोटोकॉपी हैं. नंदिनी ने फाइल उलटते हुए कहा.

नहीं मैम इसके साथ तो नहीं हैं, शायद एविडेंस बॉक्स में हो.
हाँ...तो लेकर आओ.
मैडम वो एविडेंस तो....विजय रुक गया.
क्या हुआ?
कुछ नही.
तो जाओ.
नंदिनी ने फाइल को खोला. पहले पन्ने पर ही ताश्री का फोटो लगा था. एक प्यारी-सी खुबसूरत लड़की, चेहरा ऐसा की किसी को भी मंत्रमुग्ध कर दे. 

नीली नीली आँखे जैसे बर्फ के बीच में नीला सागर हो. उसके चेहरे को देख नंदिनी सोच में पड़ गयी. ऐसा लगता था जैसे नंदिनी ताश्री को बरसो से जानती हो. कम से ये आँखे तो उसने कहीं न कहीं देखी थी. उसके बाद एफआईआर, गवाहों के बयान वगेरह दस्तावेज थे और अंत में एक पेज पर क्राइम सस्पेक्ट और एक नाम अंतस.

नंदिनी को आश्चर्य हुआ उसके नाम के अलावा और कोई जानकारी नही थी, न पता...न कोई फोटो!

----------


## vishal

नंदिनी ने वापस विजय को आवाज दी. 
जी मैडम...डायरी तो नही मिली.
‘नही मिली’ का क्या मतलब? उसने विजय को घूरते हुए कहा.

वो सबूतों के साथ तो नही हैं.
...और वो अंतस का फोटो वगेरह भी कुछ नही हैं इस फाइल में.
मैडम इसका फोटो नही मिला था...बल्कि इसके बारे में इसके नाम के अलावा और कोई जानकारी नही मिल पाई थी. कौन था, कहाँ से आया था, क्या काम करता था? कुछ पता नही चल पाया था. 

तो तुम लोगो ने इसका स्केच नही बनवाया था?
बनवाया तो था....इसी फाइल में होगा!
इस फाइल में तो कोई स्केच नही हैं.
अजीब बात हैं! तब तो मैडम एसिपी चतुर्वेदी ही बता सकते हैं, वही यह केस देख रहे थे. 
हम्म...तो चतुर्वेदी सर को फोन लगाओ और उनसे मेरी बात कराओ.
फोन! जी मैडम....विजय अब कुछ नही बोला. कुछ देर बाद वो वापस आया. 

मैडम कल वो किसी काम से जयपुर ही आ रहे हैं. कह रहे हैं थाने आकर आपसे मिल लेंगे. 
अच्छी बात हैं. नंदिनी ने फाइल बंद करते हुए कहा.

----------


## vishal

$$$$$$$$$
मैं होटल पहुंची और उसके कमरे का दरवाजा खटखाया. कुछ ही देर में उसने दरवाजा खोला.
आओ अन्दर आ जाओ.

यह एक फाइव स्टार होटल का शानदार कमरा था. अन्दर तीन-चार अजीबो-गरीब पेंटिंग्स लगी हुई थी. सामने एक ५२” की बड़ी एलइडी टीवी लगी हुई थी. बीच में एक बड़ा सा पलंग था, जिसके पास ही एक टी-टेबल और दो कुर्सियां लगी हुई थी. टी टेबल पर एक गिलास ज्यूस, एक गिलास पानी और एक कॉफ़ी पड़ी थी. ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे पूरी तैयारी कर के बैठा हुआ था. मुझे आश्चर्य हुआ कि आखिर इतना पैसेवाला लड़का मुझ जैसी आम लड़की के पीछे क्यों पड़ा हुआ हैं?

तुम्हे मेरे रूम पर अकेले आते हुए डर नही लगा? 

उसने मुझे कुर्सी पर बैठने का इशारा करते हुए कहा. 
क्यों...तुम्हे लगता हैं कि मुझे तुमसे डरने की जरुरत हैं? 

मैंने उसकी और देखते हुए कहा. मैं जानना चाहती थी कि मेरा उस पर भरोसा करना कितना सही हैं.
नही...बिलकुल नही...लेकिन फिर भी अचानक तुम्हारा इरादा कैसे बदल गया?

तुम मेरे पिता के बारे में क्या जानते हो?

यही की जो तुम जानती हो वो सही नही हैं.
मैंने अपने पर्स से वो फोटो निकाली और टेबल पर रख दी. मैं लगातार उस फोटो को ही ताक रही थी. मेरी आँखे भर आई थी. वो भी कुछ देर तक उस फोटो को घूरता रहा और फिर उसने मेरी तरफ देखा.

----------


## vishal

तुम्हे यह फोटो कहाँ से मिला?
मेरे घर के स्टोर रूम से....काश मैं वहां न जाती. मैं रोने लगी.
तुम्हे कभी न कभी तो हकीकत का सामना करना ही था. तुमने अपनी माँ से कुछ कहा?
मुझमें इतनी हिम्मत नही हैं कि अपनी माँ से यह सब पूछ सकूँ. 
देखो ताश्री..मेरी बात सुनो....उसने कहते हुए मेरा हाथ पकड़ा. वो अचानक रुक गया. उसने मेरे सिर को छुआ.
तुम्हे तो बुखार हैं! उसें कहा. 
नही...बस थोडा सा सिरदर्द हैं. 
बुखार और सिरदर्द में फर्क होता हैं. चलो हॉस्पिटल चलते हैं. 
नही...मैं ठीक हूँ. पहले मैं जानना चाहती हूँ कि सच क्या हैं?
मैं तुम्हे सब बता दूंगा लेकिन अभी तुम हॉस्पिटल चलो. 
उसने मुझे जबरदस्ती उठाया और हॉस्पिटल ले गया. मुझे १०३° का बुखार था. उसने डॉक्टर को बताने के बाद दवाई ली और फिर हम बाहर आ गये. हम ऑटो का इंतज़ार कर ही रहे थे कि अंतस की नज़र सामने पड़ी एक जीप पर पड़ी.
ये यहाँ क्या कर रहा हैं? अंतस ने कहा.
कौन?
राणा ठाकुर!
मुझे आश्चर्य हुआ. यह राणा ठाकुर की ही जीप थी.
मुझे मिले थे वो...
कब?
परसों...मॉल के बाहर...मुझसे माफ़ी मांग रहे थे. 
किसलिए?
मुझे उन लडको ने छेड़ा था इसलिए...और तुम्हे पीटा था इसलिए भी...
मुझे पीटा था इसलिए भी माफ़ी मांगी थी. उनसे हँसते हुए कहा. 
हाँ..क्यों?
नही कुछ नही. इतने में ऑटो आ गया. हम ऑटो में बैठ गये.

 घर पहुँच कर जब में उतरने लगी तब उसने कहा. 


ताश्री! मैं जानता हूँ कि तुम सच जानना चाहती हो, लेकिन सच तो तुम पहले से ही जानती हो। तुम्हे बस उसे स्वीकार करना होगा। सत्य कहना आसान हैं, सुनना मुश्किल हैं लेकिन उसे स्वीकार करना सबसे मुश्किल हैं।

----------


## vishal

********/////******

पिछले एक घंटे से नंदिनी और एसीपी चतुर्वेदी की मीटिंग चल रही थी. 

चतुर्वेदी इस थाने के विभिन्न मामलो से एसीपी को अवगत करा रहे थे. बड़े-बड़े गुनाहगार जो पुलिस के लिए सिरदर्द बन गये थे, राजनैतिक चेहरे जो खुद किन्ही गुंडों से कम न थे. 

किससे कैसे निपटना हैं, किसको नज़रन्दाज करना हैं...सब वो नंदिनी को विस्तार से बता रहे थे. वो भी सारी बातें ध्यान से सुन रही थी. 
अंत चतुर्वेदी बोले. 
कल विजय किसी फाइल के बारें में पूछ रहा था.
हाँ...वो ताश्री मर्डर केस के बारे में कुछ पूछना था.
ताश्री मर्डर केस! उसमें क्या पूछना हैं? वो तो केस ही बंद हो चूका हैं. 

बंद हो गया था या कर दिया गया था. नंदिनी ने चतुर्वेदी की आँखों में झांकते हुए पूछा.
आप कहना क्या चाहती हैं मैडम?
जब तक आरोपी कानून की पकड़ में न हो केस बंद नही माना जाता.
हमें कोशिश की थी...लेकिन आरोपी फरार हो चुका था. 
आपने फोटो सर्कुलेट किये थे? क्योंकि जहाँ तक मुझे याद हैं इस केस से जुड़ा कोई भी फोटो मेरे थाने में तो नही आया था.
फोटो नही था...हमने स्केच बनवाया था, सर्कुलेट भी करवाया था, हो सकता हैं किसी कारणवश आपके पास न आ पाया हो.
...और अब वो स्केच कहाँ हैं और साथ में एक डायरी भी तो थी?

----------


## vishal

दोनों यही थे इस फाइल के साथ में...और नंदिनी उस डायरी को वैसे भी सबुत के तौर कैसे पेश किया जा सकता हैं? 

वो डायरी किसी काल्पनिक कहानी जैसी थी, एक लड़की जिसके पास ऐसी शक्ति हैं कि वो किसी को भी सम्मोहित कर सकती हैं, उसका दिमाग पढ़ सकती हैं. 

भई जब वो सबका दिमाग पढ़ सकती हैं तो कोई भला उसे मार ही कैसे सकता हैं? वो अपने कातिल का दिमाग क्यों नही पढ़ पायी थी? 

यह तो आपको जांच करनी चाहिए थी कि कैसे, क्यों और किसने ताश्री को मारा था?
तो आपको क्या लगता हैं कि हमने किसी के दबाव में जांच रोक दी थी?

मुझे तो इस केस में दो ही बातें लगती हैं...या तो किसी को बचाने की कोशिश की जा रही थी या फिर किसी को फँसाने की कोशिश की जा रही थी.

मिस नंदिनी....सत्य अक्सर वो नही होता हैं जो कि हमें दीखता हैं. हम बस उसकी परछाई का पीछा करते रहते हैं जबकि वो ठीक हमारे पीछे खड़ा होता हैं. हमें जब लगता हैं कि हम उस तक पहुँच चुके हैं...हम उसे पीछे छोड़ आये होते हैं.

सच कही भी छुपा हो एसीपी साहब! मैं उसे ढूंढ ही निकालूंगी.

----------


## Loka

बहुत बढ़िया, फ़ास्ट अपडेट के लिए धन्यवाद, अब आगे भी अपडेट दें

----------


## vishal

इसके बाद एसीपी चतुर्वेदी चले गये. नंदिनी को एक बात तो समझ में आ गयी थी कि यह केस वो नही था जो कि दिख रहा था इसे काफी उलझाया गया था.

 बहुत कुछ छुपाने की कोशिश की जा रही थी. लकिन एक बात फिर भी उसे समझ में नही आ रही थी. 

एक सवाल जो कि चतुर्वेदी सर ने उठाया था कि अगर ताश्री किसी का भी दिमाग पढ़ सकती थी तो कोई उसे कैसे मार सकता था? क्यों वो अंतस का दिमाग नही पढ़ पा रही थी? क्यों वो नही जानना चाहती थी कि अंतस के दिल में क्या हैं? 

शायद ताश्री अंतस पर विश्वास करती थी. इतना विश्वास की जो वो आसानी से जान सकती थी वो भी नही जान पा रही थी. अपने सामने खड़े सच को नही देख रही थी. ऐसा विश्वास तो सभी करते हैं. नंदिनी ने भी तो किया था... बेइन्तहा विश्वास...और वो भी नही देख पाई थी जो उसकी आँखों के सामने था....

यह कोई पांच साल पहले की बात हैं नंदिनी आईपीएस एक्साम्स की तैयारी कर रही थी. वह दिन-रात पढाई में ही लगी हुई थी. उसका बस एक ही लक्ष्य था किसी भी तरह इन परीक्षाओ में पास होना. इसके लिए नंदिनी ने शहर की सर्वश्रेष्ठ कोचिंग क्लासेज ज्वाइन की थी.
 सुबह जाना, शाम को आना, फिर पढाई, रिवीजन.... यही उसकी रोज़ की दिनचर्या बन गयी थी. लकिन एक दिन यह सबकुछ बदल गया.

----------


## vishal

उस दिन नंदिनी रोज़ की तरह कोचिंग जाने के लिए ऑटो का इन्तेजार कर रही थी. हल्की-हल्की बारिश हो रही थी, जिसने माहौल को काफी ठंडा बना दिया था. 
कुछ देर इंतज़ार के बाद नंदिनी को एक ऑटो मिला, नंदिनी ने ऑटो रुकवाया और उसमें बैठ गयी. तभी किसी ने पीछे से ऑटोवाले को आवाज दी.
भैया कहाँ जाओगे? एक २४ साल के नौजवान ने पास आकर पूछा.

माफ़ करना भैया! सवारी मिल गयी हैं. ऑटो वाले ने कहा. आप कोई दूसरा ऑटो देखो.
आप जा कहाँ रहे हैं...सिटी हॉस्पिटल?
हाँ भैया लेकिन ऑटो बुक हो चूका हैं.

उस लड़के ने कुछ देर सोचा और नंदिनी की तरफ देखते हुए कहा, सुनिए...अगर आपको कोई तकलीफ न हो तो मैं साथ आ सकता हूँ क्या? 

मेरी गाडी खराब हो गयी हैं और मैं काम के लिए पहले ही लेट हो चूका हूँ. उसने पास ही मेकेनिक के यहाँ पड़ी अपनी बाइक की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा. यहाँ ऑटो बहुत मुश्किल से मिलते हैं और आपको भी सिटी हॉस्पिटल ही जाना हैं, किराया पूरा मैं दे दूंगा.
ठीक हैं. नंदिनी ने बस इतना ही कहा. वो लड़का ऑटो में बैठ गया और ऑटो चल पड़ा. 

आप कोचिंग जा रही हैं? 
हम्म... नंदिनी ने बाहर देखते हुए ही कहा.
शाह कोचिंग क्लासेज?
हां.
आप आकांक्षा को जानती हैं, मेरी कजिन हैं, वो भी वही तैयारी कर रही हैं.
नही...वहां इतने सारे स्टूडेंट्स हैं कि सबसे जान-पहचान नही हो पाती.
वैसे मेरा नाम याग्निक हैं, पास ही सिटी हॉस्पिटल में काम करता हूँ, कोई काम हो तो याद कर लीजियेगा.
शुक्रिया...नंदिनी ने कहा. नंदिनी का कोचिंग सेंटर आ गया था. नंदिनी वही उतर गयी.

----------


## vishal

दोपहर को कोचिंग ख़त्म होने पर नंदिनी ऑटो का इंतजार कर रही थी. तभी याग्निक वहाँ पहुँच गया. वो नंदिनी को देख कर मुस्कुराया. 

आपके क्लास ख़त्म हो गयी. उसने नंदिनी से पूछा.
हम्म...आपके छुट्टी हो गयी? 

अरे नही...लंच ब्रेक हुआ हैं...बाइक लेने जा रहा हूँ, शाम को ऑटो की दिक्कत रहती हैं न. नंदिनी कुछ नही बोली. कुछ देर चुप्पी के बाद याग्निक बोला. 
ऑटो शेयर कर ले.

किराया आप ही देंगे. नंदिनी के चेहरे पर हलकी सी मुस्कान तैर गयी.
हां...हां...क्यों नही.
दोनों ऑटो में बैठ गये. रास्ते में याग्निक कुछ-कुछ देर में बात करता रहता था.
 नंदिनी समझ रही थी कि वो उससे बात करना चाह रहा था लेकिन इसमें कुछ गलत भी नही था...आजकल हर लड़का दूसरी लड़की से बात करना चाहता हैं और लडकियाँ भी...

----------


## vishal

अगले दिन सुबह नंदिनी कोचिंग के लिए ऑटो का इंतजार कर रही थी. 

वो आज वैसे ही आधा घंटा लेट हो गयी थी और ऊपर से ऑटो मिल ही नही रहा था. तभी सामने बाइक पर याग्निक आकर रुका. 

लिफ्ट चाहिए. उसने हेलमेट उतारते हुए कहा.
जी...नही...मैं चली जाउंगी. 
आज मुझे आप लेट लग रही हैं, मेरे पास अहसान चुकाने का अच्छा मौका हैं. उसने हँसते हुए कहा.

नही....कोई बात नही...मैं चली जाउंगी.
ठीक हैं...जैसी आपकी मर्जी... याग्निक ने वापस हेलमेट लगा लिया. 
रुको. नंदिनी ने इधर-उधर देखा कोई ऑटो दिख ही नही रहा था. मैं आती हूँ. और नंदिनी बाइक पर बैठ गई.

----------


## vishal

28/01/2013

तीन दिन तक मैं बिस्तर में ही पड़ी थी. वायरल हो गया था. आज थोडा ठीक हुआ हुआ हैं. परसों माँ ने NGO से छुट्टी ले ली थी. कल वैसे भी रविवार की छुट्टी थी. 

माँ से अब मैं बहुत ही कम बात कर रही थी, लेकिन माँ ने बुखार को इसकी वजह मान कर कुछ नही कहा. अंतस रोज़ फोन कर हालचाल पूछ लेता था, मैं अब उसके साथ थोड़ी सामान्य हो गयी थी. 

माँ से मेरी जो दुरी बनी थी शायद उसे अंतस भर रहा था. वो मेरे इस अकेलेपन का साथी था.

आज थोड़ी तबियत ठीक हुई तो मैं कोलेज गयी थी. माँ तो मना कर रही थी लेकिन मेरा अब घर में दम घुटता था. पूजा आज भी घुमसुम लग रही थी. 
तेरी तबियत कैसी हैं? उसने पूछा. 

अब थोड़ी ठीक है. मेरा गला एकदम बैठा हुआ था. मैंने एक दबी आवाज में कहा.
तुझे क्या हो गया हैं? मैंने पूछा.
नही...कुछ भी तो नही...ठीक हूँ. 
इतनी उदास उदास क्यों लग रही हैं, कोई परेशानी हैं क्या?
नही कुछ नही... उसने मुझसे भी धीरे आवाज में कहा. 
तू मिलने भी नही आई. मैंने अब वो बात कही जो मुझे सबसे पहले कहनी थी.
सोरी यार! वो थोडा बिजी हो गयी थी. 
तो कम से कम फोन ही कर लेती.

उसने कुछ नही कहा. मुझे वो अजीब लग रही थी. लेकिन हो सकता उसको भी कोई परेशानी हो. वैसे भी मेरी ज़िन्दगी में भी कौनसी कम मुसीबते थी?

----------


## vishal

दो पीरियड बाद ही वो चली गयी. कह रही थी कोई काम हैं. हाफ ब्रेक के बाद मैं भी बाहर आ गयी.

 मैंने कोलेज से बाहर आकर अंतस को फोन किया.
तुम कहाँ हो? मैंने पूछा.

कहाँ आना हैं? ये कभी सवाल का जवाब नही देता. हमेशा प्रतिप्रश्न ही पूछता हैं.

मैं कोलेज के यहाँ हूँ.
ठीक हैं...तो तुम कैफे में पहुँचो में वही आ रहा हूँ. 
नही...वहां नही वो कोलेज के पास ही रहता हैं..कोई पहचान वाला आ जाएगा तो दिक्कत रहेगी. 
हम्म...तो स्वीट कैफ़े आ जाओ. 
ठीक हैं. 
मैने कहा.

----------


## vishal

*********//////*********

यह सिलसिला धीरे धीरे आगे बढ़ने लगा. नंदिनी को याग्निक पहली नज़र में ही भा गया था. उसकी बातें नंदिनी पर जादू करती थी. नंदिनी जैसे एक नयी ही ज़िन्दगी जी रही थी. 

इधर नंदिनी की छुट्टी होती उधर याग्निक के लंच ब्रेक हो जाता, दोनों साथ ही खाना खाते. उनकी बातें ऐसी थी की खत्म ही न होती. नंदिनी अब दिन रात याग्निक के ही ख्वाबो में खोयी रहती थी. 

कुछ दिनों बाद याग्निक ने नंदिनी को मोबाइल लाकर दे दिया. अब दोनों को दिन में जब भी वक़्त मिलता फोन पर बात कर लेते, पुरे दिन एसएमएस-चैटिंग तो थी ही. 

नंदिनी इस सब में इतना खो गयी कि उसकी पढाई पर भी अब असर होने लगा था. महोब्बत चाहे जितना भी सुकून दे मगर पढाई का तो यह सत्यानाश ही करती हैं. महीने भर बाद ही उसके एग्जाम थे और उसका आधा कौर्स भी न हो पाया था. 

अब उसकी कोचिंग ख़त्म हो गयी थी और वो घर पर ही पढाई कर रही थी. अंजनी माँ को भी यह बदलाव नज़र आ रहा था, उन्होंने नंदिनी से पूछा भी था लेकिन उसने परीक्षा की टेंशन बता कर इसे टाल दिया था.

----------


## vishal

एक दिन नंदिनी शाम को अपनी परीक्षा का प्रवेश पत्र डाउनलोड करने बाज़ार में गयी थी. साइबर कैफ़े से बाहर आते वक़्त उसने बाइक पर याग्निक को जाते हुए देखा. 

उसके पीछे साडी में एक लड़की बैठी थी. नंदिनी ने घर आकर याग्निक को फोन किया.

हेल्लो याग्निक... कहाँ हो?
घर पर हूँ.
तुम अभी मार्किट गए थे.
हाँ...क्यों?

नहीं ऐसे ही तुम्हे देखा था सो...तुम्हारे साथ वो लड़की कौन थी?

क्यों क्या हुआ? याग्निक ने हँसते हुए कहा.
ऐसे ही पूछ रही हूँ बताओ न?
अरे बाबा! मेरी भाभी थी.

तुम्हारे भैया कब से हो गए? तुमने कभी बताया नहीं.
तुमने कभी पूछा ही नही. अरे वो मेरे पड़ोस में रहती हैं. उसके पति बाहर रहते हैं. उन्हें कुछ सामान लाना था तो माँ ने मुझे भेज दिया था उनके साथ में. तुम भी कितना शक करती हो. 

याग्निक मैं तुमसे बहुत प्यार करती हूँ, अगर कुछ भी ऐसा वैसा-हुआ तो मैं मर जाउंगी.
ऐसा कुछ नही हैं. कहो तो बात कराऊँ तुम्हारी उनसे?
नही उसकी कोई जरुरत नही हैं...मैं ऐसे ही पूछ रही थी.

----------


## vishal

एक दिन नंदिनी बैठ कर पढाई कर रही थी कि उसका फ़ोन बजा. यह याग्निक ही था. 
तुम मिलने आ सकती हो?
अभी?
हाँ...अभी...
अभी क्यों?
कुछ नही आज छुट्टी थी तो सोचा कि मिल लेते हैं.
कहाँ पर आना हैं?
मरुधरा होटल.
होटल! नंदिनी चौंकी. होटल में क्यों? रोज की तरह कैफे में ही मिल लेते हैं न. 
कैफ़े में अच्छे से कहाँ बात हो पाती हैं? होटल में शांति से मिल पाएंगे.
नंदिनी इस 'शांति' का मतलब अच्छी तरह से समझ रही थी. 

नही याग्निक में होटल-वोटल में नही आउंगी. मिलना ही ही हैं तो कही भी मिल लेते हैं. 
तुम्हे मुझ पर भरोसा नही?
नही वो तो हैं लेकिन...
तो फिर तुम मुझसे प्यार नही करती.
हां...वो भी करती हूँ.
तो फिर उस प्यार के वास्ते आ जाओ.

याग्निक ने नंदिनी को एक बड़े धर्म संकट में डाल दिया था. उसे प्यार और विश्वास के बीच में से एक को चुनना था.....और उसने प्यार को चुना. 

नंदिनी ने अपना सर्वस्व याग्निक को अर्पित कर दिया. अब ऐसा और कोई नही था जिस पर नंदिनी को और भरोसा हो, ऐसा कोई नहीं जिससे वो और ज्यादा प्रेम कर सके, अब उसका सब कुछ बस वो एक ही था.

----------


## vishal

एक दिन नंदिनी ने याग्निक को फोन किया.
याग्निक, मुझे तुम्हारी माँ से मिलना हैं.
ये अचानक तुम्हे क्या हो गया हैं?

कब तक हम ऐसे ही छुप-छुप कर मिलते रहेंगे. तुम अपने घरवालो से बात करो, मैं भी नंदिनी माँ को सब बता रही हूँ. 

और फिर क्या? पढाई-वडाई सब छोड़ कर घर बैठ जाओगी. अपना करियर भी बनाना हैं या नही? पहले अपने एग्जाम की तैयारी करो...शादी का बाद में देखते हैं...ओके?
हम्म....ठीक हैं.

अभी तो नंदिनी मान गयी थी, लेकिन उसके मन में अजीब भय बैठ गया था. कोई लड़की बहुत कम ही किसी से प्यार करती हैं, लेकिन जब करती हैं तो वो उसपर पूरा अधिकार चाहती हैं.

----------


## vishal

$$$$$$$$$$$$$

मैं वहां पहुंची तो अंतस वहां पहले से ही मौजूद था. अजीब बात हैं मुझे बस कोई आधा घंटा ही लगा होगा यहाँ आने में, लेकिन फिर भी वो मुझसे पहले आ गया था. 

उसने ज्यूस-कोफ़ी सब पहले से ही आर्डर कर रखा था. तुम्हारे कोई काम-धंधा नही हैं क्या? मैंने बैठते हुए कहा.वही तो कर रहा हूँ. वो मुस्कुराया. ये लड़कियां पटाने का काम कौन करवाता हैं?तुम्हे लगता हैं मैं तुम्हे पटाने की कोशिश कर रहा हूँ? 

करना भी मत..मेहनत बेकार जाएगी. वो फिर से हंस दिया. अब कैसी तबियत हैं तुम्हारी?अब ठीक है...वैसे थैंक्स... मैंने कहा.वो किसलिए.वो तो तुम भी मुझे लेकर गयी थी. हाँ सो तो हैं लेकिन.....मैं कहते कहते रुक गयी.मेरी नज़र सामने की टेबल पर पड़ी. 

ये तो पूजा थी और उसके साथ वो लड़का भी था वही जो उस दिन मॉल के बाहर उसके साथ बाइक पर था. हम्म....तो ये काम था मैडम का जिसके लिए यह कॉलेज छोड़कर आई थी. मैं आज इसे रंगे हाथो पकड़ना चाहती थी ताकि इसके पास झूठ बोलने का कोई बहाना न रहे. 

मैं उठकर उसकी टेबल के पास गयी.हाय पूजा! वो मुझे देखकर एकदम सन्न रह गयी. ताश्री...पूजा ने धीरे से कहा. वो लड़का भी मुझे ऐसे देख रहा था जैसे में कबाब में हड्डी बन कर आई थी. 

अपने दोस्त से नही मिलवाओगी मुझे. मैंने चेहरे पर झूठी मुस्कान लाते हुए कहा. हां...वो...ये याग्निक हैं..मेरे पड़ोस में रहता हैं. पूजा ने कहा.

----------


## vishal

नंदिनी के एग्जाम सिर पर थे और वो पूरी जी-जान से तैयारी में जुटी हुई थी. अच्छे से अच्छे ऑथर्स की बुक, अलग अलग टीचर के नोट्स, खुद के बनाये गए नोट्स.... जो हो सके सब रेफर कर रही थी. 

लेकिन समय इतना कम रह गया था कि सारा कोर्स कर पाना संभव ही नही हो पा रहा था. नंदिनी याग्निक से भी कम ही बात कर रही थी. दिन में एक आध बार फ़ोन पर हाय-हेल्लो कर लेती थी. मिलना तो अब हो ही नही पाता था. 

आज सुबह कोचिंग से फ़ोन आया था कि रिवीजन क्लास थी. नंदिनी भी पहुँच गयी. क्लास ख़त्म होने के बाद नंदिनी वापस आ रही थी कि रास्ते में उसने किसी को सब्जी खरीदते हुए देखा. 

अरे हाँ...यह तो वही भाभी थी जो उस दिन याग्निक की गाडी के पीछे बैठी थी. एक बार तो नंदिनी ने सोचा कि उन्हें इग्नोर कर दे लेकिन फिर जाने उसे क्या सूझा वो उसके पास गयी.

नमस्ते भाभी.... 
नमस्ते....! आप कौन? उसने चोंकते हुए कहा. 
नंदिनी...मैं याग्निक की दोस्त हूँ.
नंदिनी! अरे हाँ...तुम यग्निक के साथ काम करती हो... याग्निक ने बताया था मुझे तुम्हारे बारें में...लेकिन तुमने मुझे कैसे पहचाना?

मैंने दो दिन पहले आपको याग्निक के साथ देखा था यहीं मार्केट में.
हाँ...वो मेरे लिए साडी लेने आये थे. अनिवर्सिरी गिफ्ट....कल हमारी शादी की सालगिरह हैं ना...उन्होंने तुम्हे बताया तो होगा?

क्या....अनिवर्सिरी?!! नंदिनी की आँखे फटी की फटी रह गयी. 
मुझे मालुम था वो बताना भूल गए होंगे. मैंने कहा था अपने ऑफिस के सभी कलीग्स को इन्वाइट करे....कम से कम तुम्हे तो लेकर आये. बहुत तारीफ़ सुनी थी तुम्हारी.... कम से कम मिलना तो हो. ठीक हैं अब मैं चलती हूँ. कल तुम जरुर आना..मैं यग्निक से भी फोन करवा दूंगी, एक नंबर के डफर हैं वो भी....
जी...बिल्कुल...

----------


## vishal

नंदिनी जैसे सुधबुध खो बैठी थी. उसके तो पैरो तले से ज़मीन ही खिसक गयी थी. उससे चला तक नही जा रहा था, जैसे किसी ने उसके पैरो में बेड़ियाँ बाँध दी हो. 

उसे अपने सुने पर विश्वास ही नहीं हो रहा था...हो सकता हैं उसी ने गलत सुना हो. याग्निक कभी उसके साथ धोखा कर ही नही सकता. इतना मासुम सा शख्स भला कैसे इतनी बड़ी चाल चल सकता हैं? 

उस्ने घर आते ही याग्निक को फोन किया. यह लम्हा उसके बहुत ही डरावना था. वो ईश्वर से बार-बार दुआ कर रही थी कि काश उसने जो सूना जो समझा वो सब गलत हो, एक गलत फहमी हो. 

हेल्लो यग्निक...
हाँ जान...कैसी हो? क्लास कैसी रही तुम्हारी?
अच्छी थी....नंदिनी ने दबी-सी आवाज में कहा.
क्या हुआ तबियत तो ठीक हैं तुम्हारी..मुझे मालुम हैं तुम खाना खाकर नही गयी होगी. मैंने कितना बार तुमसे कहा हैं...

याग्निक मुझे तुमसे कल मिलना हैं. नंदिनी फोन पर यह बात नही करना चाहती थी या शायद वो एक रात और प्यार के भ्रम में गुज़ारना चाहती थी.

कल...कल तो मुश्किल होगा.

क्यों क्या दिक्कत हैं...कल तो वैसे भी सन्डे की छुट्टी हैं.
नहीं वो घर पर कोई फंक्शन हैं. नंदिनी का शक अब यकीन में बदलने लगा था.
कैसा फंक्शन? 
मम्मी-पापा की शादी की सालगिरह हैं. 

नंदिनी के चेहरे पर एक हल्की सी मुस्कान-सी आ गयी. जैसे ज्वालामुखी का लावा निकलने से पहले धरती पर एक छोटी सी दरार पड़ती हैं. 
मम्मी पापा की या तुम्हारी?

क्या बकवास कर रही हो, पागल तो नही हो गयी हो? याग्निक ने चोंकते हुए पूछा.

मुझे तुम्हारी वो भाभी मिली थी आज मार्किट में...कल तुम्हारी और उसकी शादी की सालगिरह में इन्वाइट कर के गयी हैं. 
वो...वो...तुम्हे कोई गलतफहमी हुई है....मैं तुमसे अभी आकर मिलता हूँ. याग्निक ने हड़बड़ाहट में कहा.
नही..कल ही मिलते हैं न.... शांति से.... होटल में....
मैं अभी आ रहा हूँ...तुम बस स्टैंड के पास वाले गार्डन में आ जाओ.

----------


## vishal

रात की आठ बज रही थी. बरसात के बाद की सर्द हवा शरीर को ठिठुरा रही थी. उस गार्डन में इक्के दुक्के लोग ही बचे होंगे. एक बेंच पर एक साया अकेला घुमसुम सा बैठा था. निष्प्राण, निर्जीव किसी वृक्ष के समान...मानो काटो तो भी उफ़्फ़ तक न करे. जिस व्यक्ति से मिलने के लिए वो दिन रात बैचेन रहती थी आज उससे मिलने में भी उसे कोफ़्त हो रही थी. याग्निक से उसकी डोर तो टूट ही चुकी थी अब तो केवल वजह जाननी बाकि रह गयी थी. कुछ ही देर में याग्निक सामने था.

हैप्पी अनिवर्सिरी जानू.....आंसुओ से डूबे उस चेहरे ने एक झूठी मुस्कान बिखेरते हुए कहा. उसकी आँखों से आंसुओ का झरना बह रह था. वो टूट चुकी थी और केवल वाष्प बन कर उड़ जाना चाहती थी. नंदिनी देखो तुम्हे कोई ग़लतफ़हमी हुई हैं...वो दरअसल.... याग्निक ने सफाई देनी चाही.

बस....याग्निक बस....नंदिनी ने थर्राती आवाज में कहा. मुझे सिर्फ एक सवाल का जवाब दो...क्या वो औरत तुम्हारी पत्नी हैं? 

याग्निक कुछ पल रुका. हाँ....उसने एक लंबी निश्वास लेते हुए कहा. लेकिन....

तो फिर तुमने मेरे साथ यह खिलवाड़ क्यों किया? क्यों तुमने मेरे प्यार का मज़ाक बनाया?
मुझसे बहुत बड़ी गलती हो गयी नंदिनी...प्लीज मेरी बीवी को इसके बारें में कुछ मत बताना.

नंदिनी जैसे सन्न रह गयी. याग्निक को अब भी केवल अपनी बीवी की परवाह थी.

तुमने कभी मुझसे प्यार किया भी था याग्निक...? नंदिनी ने आखिरी सवाल पूछा.
हाँ...प्यार तो करता हूँ लेकिन....

----------


## vishal

इस घटना ने नंदिनी को पूरा तोड़ कर रख दिया था. दो दिन तक तो वो सिर्फ रोती रही थी. उसके बाद बीमार ही हो गयी थी. 

एग्जाम देने भी नही जा सकी थी. अंजनी माँ ने जब नंदिनी को पूछा तो उसने सबकुछ बता दिया. उन्हें भी यह जान कर गहरा सदमा लगा था. विश्वास टूटने पर कैसा लगता हैं वो अपने अनुभव से खूब जानती थी.

 लेकिन वो भी नंदिनी को ढाढस बंधाने के अलावा और कुछ न कर सकी.

खैर...उसके बाद ज़िन्दगी धीरे-धीरे आगे बढ़ने लगी.नंदिनी अब पहले से कई गुना मज़बूत हो चुकी थी. 

जैसे लोहा आग में तपने के बाद और भी कठोर हो जाता हैं. उसके स्वाभाव में भी गंभीरता आ चुकी थी. इस बार उसने जी-जान से परीक्षाओ की तैयारी की और पहली ही बार में साक्षात्कार के लिए चयनित हो गयी.

----------


## vishal

******///*******

मेम! वो हवलदार रामनायक पर फायरिंग हुई हैं. कहते हुए विजय ने केबिन में प्रवेश किया.नंदिनी जैसे किसी नींद से जागी थी. उसकी आँखे आंसुओ से भीगी हुई थी.

कम से कम नोक करके तो आया करो. 
नंदिनी ने उल्टा घूम कर अपने आंसू पौंछते हुए कहा. 

सॉरी मेम वो अर्जेंट था इसलिए ...
फायरिंग कहाँ पर हुई हैं?
वो टोल नाके पर गश्ती पर गया था. कोई ट्रक वाला ठोक कर चला गया. 
अब कहाँ हैं वो?
सिटी हॉस्पिटल में एडमिट करवाया हैं.

----------


## superidiotonline

> रात की आठ बज रही थी. बरसात के बाद की सर्द हवा शरीर को ठिठुरा रही थी. उस गार्डन में इक्के दुक्के लोग ही बचे होंगे. एक बेंच पर एक साया अकेला घुमसुम सा बैठा था. निष्प्राण, निर्जीव किसी वृक्ष के समान...मानो काटो तो भी उफ़्फ़ तक न करे. जिस व्यक्ति से मिलने के लिए वो दिन रात बैचेन रहती थी आज उससे मिलने में भी उसे कोफ़्त हो रही थी. याग्निक से उसकी डोर तो टूट ही चुकी थी अब तो केवल वजह जाननी बाकि रह गयी थी. कुछ ही देर में याग्निक सामने था.
> 
> हैप्पी अनिवर्सिरी जानू.....आंसुओ से डूबे उस चेहरे ने एक झूठी मुस्कान बिखेरते हुए कहा. उसकी आँखों से आंसुओ का झरना बह रह था. वो टूट चुकी थी और केवल वाष्प बन कर उड़ जाना चाहती थी. नंदिनी देखो तुम्हे कोई ग़लतफ़हमी हुई हैं...वो दरअसल.... याग्निक ने सफाई देनी चाही.
> 
> बस....याग्निक बस....नंदिनी ने थर्राती आवाज में कहा. मुझे सिर्फ एक सवाल का जवाब दो...क्या वो औरत तुम्हारी पत्नी हैं? 
> 
> याग्निक कुछ पल रुका. हाँ....उसने एक लंबी निश्वास लेते हुए कहा. लेकिन....
> 
> तो फिर तुमने मेरे साथ यह खिलवाड़ क्यों किया? क्यों तुमने मेरे प्यार का मज़ाक बनाया?
> ...


बड़ी धोखेबाजी की कहानी है।

----------


## vishal

$$$$$$$$$

ये मेरी दोस्त ताश्री हैं याग्निक. पूजा ने कहा. 
अच्छा तो तुम ताश्री हो, बड़ी तारीफ़ सुनी हैं तुम्हारी. 

उस लड़के ने चेहरे पर झूठी मुस्कान लाते हुए कहा. 
हाँ...लेकिन मैंने तुम्हारे बारें में कभी नहीं सुना. मैंने पूजा को घूरते हुए कहा.
वो.... ताश्री..... मैं तुम्हे बताने ही वाली थी....
चलो कोई बात नही एन्जॉय करो. 

मैं वापस अपनी टेबल पर आ गयी. 
चलो अंतस चलते हैं यहाँ से.
क्यों क्या हुआ?
कुछ नही यहाँ घुटन सी हो रही हैं.
हाँ वायरल का असर होगा. इतनी जल्दी ठीक भी नही होता.

वायरल का नही यह विश्वास टूटने का असर था. मेरी माँ के बाद पूजा दूसरी इंसान थी जिस पर मैंने सबसे ज्यादा विश्वास किया था...मेरी सबसे अच्छी दोस्त! 

मेरी माँ की तो मैं आँखे नहीं पढ़ सकती थी, लेकिन पूजा को तो मैंने खुद चुना था. मैंने कभी उसका दिमाग नही पढ़ा था क्योंकि मैं किसी पर विश्वास करना चाहती थी...और किसी के बारें में सबकुछ जानने बाद यह संभव न था. 

लेकिन मैं गलत थी....दुबारा. मेरी माँ की तरह पूजा ने भी मुझसे झूठ बोला था. साफ...मेरे मुंह पर....यह बात मैं अब तक समझ नही पा रही थी कि आखिर यह बात पूजा ने मुझसे क्यों छुपाई थी?

----------


## vishal

अब तो मेरी यह हालत हो गयी हैं कि न तो घर में रुकते बनता हैं और न ही कॉलेज जाते बनता हैं. घर में मैं माँ से बात नही करना चाहती थी और कॉलेज में पूजा से चिढ हो रही थी. मगर फिर मैंने आज घर रहना ही बेहतर समझा. माँ आज सुबह जल्दी ही एनजीओ चली गयी थी, मेरे उठने से भी पहले...वैसे मैं उठी भी तो 9.00 बजे थी.

मुझे अंतस के फोन ने उठाया था.

कॉलेज जाओगी?
क्यों? मैंने पूछा.

नहीं ऐसे ही पूछ रहा था.

...ताकि तुम बाहर चाय वाले के याहं खड़े रह कर तांका-झांकी कर सको. मैंने चुटकी लेते हुए कहा.

हाहा...मुझे अब उसकी जरुरत नही हैं. मुझे जो चाहिए था वो मिल चूका हैं.

ओये मिस्टर...ऐसे किसी भरम में मत रहना...तुम्हे कुछ भी मिला-विला नहीं हैं.

तुम्हे ऐसा लगता हैं क्योंकि शायद तुम्हे पता नहीं हैं कि मुझे क्या चाहिए.

मुझे जानना भी नही हैं...

तबियत तो ठीक हैं तुम्हारी?

हाँ अब बेहतर हैं..

उसके फोन रखने के बाद मैंने चाय-नाश्ता किया और नहा कर ध्यान करने बैठ गयी. आज थोडा दिमाग सही लग रहा था.

----------


## vishal

मैं आसन लगाकर पद्मासन मैं बैठ गयी. मैंने अपनी आँखे बंद कर ली और सिर्फ अपनी साँसों का आना जाना महसूस कर रही थी. मैंने अपना पूरा ध्यान अपनी दोनों आँखों की भोंहो के बीच केन्द्रित कर दिया. कुछ देर बाद में मुझे वहां एक लाल प्रकाश दिखा जो कि सफेद हो गया.

रोमांचकारी अनुभव की दुनिया मे विचर ही रही थी कि अचानक मैं ध्यान से बाहर आ गयी थी. कोई लगातार डोरबेल बजाये जा रहा था. मैं सामान्य हुई और मैंने दरवाजा खोला. यह पूजा थी.

क्या कर रही थी? इतनी देर क्यूँ लगा दी गेट गेट खोलने में... उसने अन्दर घुसते हुए पूछा.

कुछ नही...वो हेडफ़ोन लगा रखे थे. मैंने झूठ बोलते हुए कहा.

ओह! मुझे लगा सो रही थी.

तू कोलेज नही गयी? मैंने कहा.

गई थी, लेकिन तू नही थी तो वापस आ गयी. वो अब तक अन्दर आकर बैठ चुकी थी.

मैं तो पहले भी दो-तीन दिन कोलेज नही आई थी. मैंने बुरा सा मुंह बनाते हुए कहा.

तो तू मुझसे अबतक नाराज हैं.

...और क्या पता...आज भी अपने बॉयफ्रेंड से मिलने के लिए ही छुट्टी मार ली हो. इस बार मैंने थोडा सा गुस्से में ही कहा.

वो मेरा बॉयफ्रेंड नही हैं.

इस तरह छुप-छुपकर अकेले कैफे में बॉयफ्रेंड के साथ ही जाते हैं.

तो वो जो तुम्हारे साथ था वो तुम्हारा बॉयफ्रेंड था. उसने इस बार फिर से तीर मेरी और घुमा दिया.

कम से कम तुम उसके बारें में जानती तो हो...मैंने तुम्हारे मुंह पर झूठ तो नही बोला. मैं तैश में आ गयी थी. वो चुप हो गयी और सर झुकाकर बैठ गयी.

मैं कुछ शांत हुई और फिर बोली.

----------


## vishal

हम्म...तो तुम्हे मुझ पर विश्वास नही हैं. मेरी सबसे अच्छी दोस्त को ही मुझ पर विश्वास नही हैं. 

पता हैं जब तुम बीमार होने का बहाना बनाकर घर जाती थी, तब मुझे हमेशा पता होता था कि तुम झूठ बोल रही हो...मगर क्यों बोल रही हो यह मुझे कभी समझ में नही आया. मैं उस लड़के के बारे में ज्यादा तो नही जानती पूजा मगर एक बात मैं उसे देखकर ही बता सकती हूँ कि वो लड़का तुम्हारे लायक नही हैं.

मैं जानती हूँ ताश्री...वो एक नंबर का कमीना हैं.

मतलब?

तुम जानकार भी क्या करोगी? तुम दिमाग पढ़ सकती हो मगर अतीत नही बदल सकती.

क्या हुआ? बताओ तो सही.

वो लड़का मुझे ब्लैकमेल कर रहा हैं.

तुमने ऐसा क्या किया था जो वो तुम्हे ब्लैकमेल कर रहा हैं.

तुम्हे अंकित तो याद होगा?

हाँ...वो लड़का जो तुम्हारे पीछे पड़ा था.

हां वो ही...मुझे भी उससे प्यार हो गया था.

अंकित से!!? मैंने आँखे फाड़ कर पूछा.

...और मैं प्रेग्नेंट हो गयी थी. ये मेरे लिए असली झटका था. मेरा सर चकरा गया.

तुम प्रेग्नेंट हो?

नही, अब नही हूँ.

मतलब तुमने एबॉर्शन करवाया था.

हम्म...

कब?

तुम्हे याद हैं मैंने महीने भर पहले दो तीन दिन की छुट्टियां ली थी कॉलेज से....

तो तुमने अपने घरवालों को क्या बोला?

दोस्त की शादी में जा रही हूँ.

...और तुम्हारे घरवाले मान गए?

हां...क्योंकि मैंने कहा था कि तुम्हारे साथ जा रही हूँ.

मैंने अपना सिर पिट लिया. लेकिन इससब का उस लड़के से क्या कनेक्शन हैं.

----------


## vishal

वो मेरे पड़ोस में रहता हैं और सीटी हॉस्पिटल में काम करता हैं. मैं वही एबॉर्शन करवाने के लिए गई थी. मुझे क्या पता था वो इतना कमीना निकलेगा. उसने मेरी सोनोग्राफी की रिपोर्ट देख ली थी. उसने उनकी कोपी देख ली थी और उसके बाद मुझे ब्लैकमेल करने लगा.

वो तुझसे क्या चाहता हैं?

लड़के लड़कियों से क्या चाहते हैं?

कमीना कहीं का... मेरे मुंह से निकला.

कल उसने मुझे होटल में मिलने के लिए बुलाया हैं.

...और तू जाएगी?

मेरे पास और रास्ता ही क्या हैं?

तू अपने घरवालो को क्यों नही बता देती?

उससे तो अच्छा हैं कि मैं आत्महत्या ही कर लूँ.

पागल हैं क्या? अंकित ने क्या कहा?

वो मेरा एबॉर्शन करवाने के बाद दिल्ली चला गया.

और तु यहाँ इस चक्कर में फंस गयी.

वो रोने लगी. काश! वो मनहूस दिन मेरी ज़िन्दगी में आया ही नही होता. जिस दिन मैं उस हॉस्पिटल गयी थी.

मैं सोचने लगी थी. मुझे अपनी दोस्त के लिए अफ़सोस हो रहा था. तभी अचानक मेरे दिमाग में कुछ आया.

और अगर सचमुच वो दिन तुम्हारी ज़िन्दगी से निकल जाए तो?

क्या? पूजा ने चौंकते हुए पूछा.

तुमने कहा था न कि मैं अतीत नही बदल सकती....शायद तुम गलत हो.

----------


## vishal

31/01/2013

कल जो हुआ उसके बाद डायरी लिखने की हिम्मत ही नहीं बची. आज भी सर से फट रहा हैं. मुझे कल सुबह से मुझे घबराह हो रही थी. मैं आज एक ऐसा काम करने वाली थी जो आज से पहले मैंने कभी नही किया था. यह एक प्रयोग की तरह था.

मैं हमेशा से ही अपने अवचेतन में उस सफ़ेद घोड़े को देखती रही हूँ. मैंने उसे देखा था, छुआ था मगर कभी उसकी सवारी नही की थी. 

वो घोड़ा दरअसल मेरी कुण्डलिनी उर्जा का प्रतीक था. उसकी सवारी का अर्थ था की मैं अब अपनी कुण्डलिनी उर्जा को नियंत्रिंत कर सकती हूँ. इसका कैसे प्रयोग करना हैं ये मैं अच्छी तरह से जानती हूँ.

मैंने पूजा को कॉलेज बुलाया था ताकि मैं एक बार देख सकूँ कि मैं कितनी तैयार हूँ. यह किसी बड़े काम से पहले एक टेस्ट की तरह था. 

पूजा अचरज में थी कि मैं क्या करने वाली हूँ, वो बार-बार मुझसे पूछ रही थी कि मैं क्या करने वाली हूँ, मगर मैं उसे सिर्फ इन्तजार करने के लिए कह रही थी. पहला पीरियड ख़त्म होते ही सब बाहर आ गए थे, दूसरा पीरियड वैसे भी खाली था. 

वो लड़का रोहित जिसने मुझे प्रेमपत्र दिया था वो भी बाहर गार्डन में आकर बैठ गया.

मुझे एक पेन दे. मैंने पूजा से कहा. उसने मुझे अपने बैग से एक पेन निकल कर दे दिया.

तुझे रोहित को थप्पड़ मारना हैं. मैंने रोहित की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा.

तेरा दिमाग खराब हैं क्या! मैं भला उसे क्यों थप्पड़ मारने लगी? उसने मुझे घूरते हुए कहा.

तुझे उस याग्निक से मुक्ति पानी हैं.

हाँ.

तो फिर जैसा में कह रही हूँ वैसा कर...और उसे थप्पड़ मारने के बाद अपनी आँखे बंद कर लेना.

वो मुझे गुस्से से देख रही थी. मैं उसका हाथ पकड़ कर उसे गार्डन में ले गयी. हमें देख कर रोहित खड़ा हो गया.

मैंने पूजा को इशारा किया. उसने मुझे मना कर दिया. मैंने फिर से उसे थोडा गुस्से से इशारा किया. इस बार उसने खींच कर रोहित को एक थप्पड़ जड़ दिया.

----------


## vishal

इससे पहले की रोहित कुछ बोल पाता, मैंने अपना चश्मा उतारा और उसकी आँखों में देखने लगी.

आधे मिनट बाद वापस मैंने अपना चश्मा पहन लिया. रोहित एकदम सामान्य लग रहा था.

तुम दोनों यहाँ...क्या हुआ, कोई काम हैं क्या? उसने पूछा.

नहीं...वो बस उस दिन के लिए सोरी बोलने आई थी. मैंने कहा और पुजा को लेकर वापस आ गयी.

तूने क्या किया था उसके साथ? मैंने उसे थप्पड़ मारा फिर भी वो कुछ नही बोला. पूजा ने पूछा.

मैंने उसकी पिछली पांच मिनट की यादाश्त मिटा दी थी.

क्या...मगर कैसे?

वो सब छोड़...अब मैं याग्निक के साथ भी यही करने वाली हूँ. वो भूल जाएगा कि कभी तू हॉस्पिटल भी गई थी.

तुझे पता भी हैं ताश्री तू क्या बोल रही हैं? ये एक महीने पहले की बात हैं.

इसीलिए मुझे ढेर सारा वक्त और एकांत चाहिए.

....और वो तुझे कहाँ मिलेगा?

किसी होटल के कमरे में...मैंने उसे आँख मरते हुए कहा.

----------


## vishal

> बड़ी धोखेबाजी की कहानी है।


जी जनाब कहानी में अभी तो बहुत से मोड़ है और बहुत से रहस्य हैं

----------


## vishal

********//////********

नंदिनी और विजय हॉस्पिटल के लिए निकल गए. नंदिनी विजय की और देख ही नही रही थी. विजय ड्राइव कर रहा था मगर चुपके से नंदिनी की और देख भी रहा था. नंदिनी गुमसुम सी एक ओर देख रही थी. उसने अपनी आँखों पर चश्मा लगा रखा था.

मेम मैं माफ़ी चाहती हूँ, मैं...वो अचानक केबिन में आ गया था.

नही....कोई बात नही...मगर अपने सीनियर के केबिन में पूछ कर ही जाना चाहिए.

आप परेशान लग रही थी...चतुर्वेदी सर ने कुछ कहा था क्या?

नंदिनी समझ गई थी कि विजय उसके आंसुओ के बारे में पूछ रहा था.

नही...ऐसा कुछ नही हैं. वो बस कुछ पुरानी बात याद आ गयी थी.

विजय भी बातों के जरिये नंदिनी का मन बहलाना चाहता था.

मैंने सुना हैं कि आपके भी माता-पिता...?

हाँ...वो इस दुनिया में नही हैं. मैं अनाथ आश्रंम में ही पली बढ़ी हूँ. नंदिनी ने एक सेकंड रुक कर कहा. आपके भी मतलब...तुम्हारे भी माता-पिता नही हैं क्या?

नही..मेम...मैंने कभी उनकी सूरत नही देखी थी.

तुमने देखी होगी...बस तुम्हे यादं नही होगा. नंदिनी ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा.

विजय भी मुस्कुराया.

वैसे मेम आप बहुत मेहनती हैं...अनाथाश्रम में पलने के बावजूद भी आप यहाँ तक पहुँच गयी.

इंस्पेक्टर तो तुम भी बन ही गए.

हाँ...पर मुझे गोद ले लिया गया था.

----------


## vishal

अब तक वो हॉस्पिटल पहुँच गये थे. नंदिनी एक पल तो ठिठकी मगर फिर अन्दर चली गयी. उसने रिसेप्शन पर देखा, मगर वहां कोई नही था. याग्निक यहीं तो काम करता था इसी रिसेप्शन काउंटर पर.

नंदिनी आगे बढ़ी और आईसीयू में पहुंची. हवलदार से मिलकर उसका हालचाल पूछा. उसके साथ वाले हवलदार को आवश्यक निर्देश दिए और वापस नीचे आ गयी.

उसने रिसेप्शन पर कड़ी लड़की से पूछा. पहले यहाँ एक लड़का काम करता था?

कब? दो साल से तो मैं ही यहाँ काम कर रही हूँ.

हम्म...और उससे पहले.

हाँ उससे पहले एक लड़का था.

उसने कहीं और ज्वाइन कर लिया?
नहीं...कहते हैं उसकी यादाश्त चली गयी.

क्या? नंदिनी ने आश्चर्य से पूछा.

नंदिनी बाहर जाने के लिए मुड़ी. विजय उसके पीछे ही खड़ा था.

आप उस ताश्री वाले केस की वापस तहकीकात कर रही हैं? उसने जीप में बैठते हुए कहा.

क्यों?

आप जिस लड़के के बारे में पूछ रही थी वो तो उसी केस से ही जुड़ा हुआ हैं न?

तुम याग्निक से मिले थे? नंदिनी ने पूछा.

हाँ...चतुर्वेदी सर ने मुझे पूछताछ करने के लिए भेजा था उसके घर...मगर कोई फायदा नही हुआ.
नंदिनी ने विजय की और प्रश्नवाचक दृष्टि से देखा जैसे पूछ रही हो क्यों? विजय आगे बोलता रहा.

उसे कुछ भी याद नही था. वो दस साल के किसी मासूम बच्चे की तरह था.

मासूम! नंदिनी ने धीरे से कहा.

मेम सुबह से भूख लग रही हैं कुछ नाश्ता कर ले क्या? विजय ने नंदिनी की तन्द्रा तोड़ते हुए पूछा.

आज तुम लंच नही लाये?

आअज टिफ़िन वाले की छुट्टी हैं.

हम्म...ठीक हैं आगे कहीं रोक लो.

----------


## vishal

विजय ने एक ज्यूस वाले के यहाँ जीप रोक दी. उसने ज्यूस वाले को दो गिलास ज्यूस के लिए कहा. वो दोनों गाडी में ही बैठे थे. कुछ ही देर में ज्यूसवाला ज्यूस ले आया.

यहीं मकान हैं उसका... विजय ने ज्यूस पीते हुए कहा.

क्या...किसका मकान?

वो उस लड़के याग्निक का...ये सामने वाला मकान ही हैं...और इस गली के अन्दर ही ताश्री की उस दोस्त का मकान हैं.

नंदिनी के ज्यूस हलक में ही रह गया.

फिर नंदिनी सामान्य हुई और अपना ज्यूस ख़त्म किया.

----------


## vishal

$$$$$$$$$$$

चलो चलते हैं.

कहाँ?

पूछताछ करके आते हैं....
हम दोनों तय समय पर होटल के नीचे पहुँच गये. मैंने पूजा को वहीँ रुकने को कहा.

तुम्हे कितना समय लगेगा. पूजा ने पूछा.

यहीं कोई लगभग आधा घंटा.

ताश्री! मुझे तो डर लग रहा हैं. अगर तुम यह नहीं करना चाहती तो रहने दे. मैं नहीं चाहती हूँ की मेरी वजह से तू किसी मुसीबत में पड़ जाए.

मेरी तू एक ही तो दोस्त हैं. अगर मैं तेरे ही काम नही आ सकती तो फिर मेरी इस शक्ति का मतलब ही क्या हैं? ये याग्निक आज के बाद कभी तुझे परेशां नही कर पायेगा ये मेरा तुझसे वादा हैं. तू मुझपर भरोसा रख कोई दिक्कत नही होगी. मैंने चेक किया वो पेन अब भी मेरी जेब में ही था.

अगर तू आधे घंटे के अन्दर नही आई तो मैं ऊपर आ जाउंगी.

ठीक हैं.

मैं होटल में चली गई. याग्निक के कमरे के बाहर जाकर मैंने डोरबेल बजाई. मेरा दिल तेजी से धड़क रहा था, धड़कन दुगुनी रफ़्तार से चल रही थी. रोहित का मामला अलग था, वहां अगर मैं यादाश्त न भी मिटा पाती तब भी में उसे नियंत्रित कर ही सकती थी मगर यहाँ मामला दूसरा था.

----------


## vishal

कुछ देर बाद उसने दरवाजा खोला.

ताश्री...तुम! तुम यहाँ क्या कर रही हो? उसने चौंकते हुए पूछा.

अन्दर नही बुलाओगे मुझे? मैंने एक झूठी मुस्कान बिखेरते हुए कहा.

हाँ...हां...आओ न? वो सकपका गया था.

तुम आखिर पूजा से चाहते क्या हो? मैंने बेड पर बैठते हुए कहा.

वो...वो..उसने तुम्हे क्या बताया?

यहीं की वो आज नही आएगी.

मगर क्यों?

उसे कोई जरुरी काम आ गया था.

ऐसा कैसे हो सकता हैं? वो जानती हैं न आज उसका मुझसे मिलना कितना जरुरी हैं.

हां...बेशक...तभी तो उसने मुझे भेजा हैं. ज़रा मुझे देखकर बताओ...क्या मैं उससे कम खुबसूरत हूँ.

न...नही....तुम भी खुबसूरत हो...

तो ज़रा मेरी आँखों में झांककर बताओ क्या ये किसी झील से कम गहरी हैं. मैंने अपना चश्मा उतार दिया.

हम्म...बिलकुल नही....

मैं जिस दिन से तुमसे मिली हूँ तबसे तुमसे कुछ कहाँ चाहती हूँ याग्निक! मैंने उसके पास आते हुए कहा.

क्या?

भाड़ में जाओ!!

मेरी आँखों के सामने एक रौशनी चमकी और में उसके दिमाग में थी. नीचे हरा-भरा घांस का भरा एक मैदान... ऊपर बिजलियों से चमकता हुआ एक आसमान जिसमें बादल गरज रहे थे. पास ही एक नदी थी जिसमे उसकी यादो के प्रतिबिम्ब दिख रहे थे. यह नदी पास ही एक पहाड़ से आ रही थी.

----------


## vishal

जो भी सम्मानित मित्र ये कहानी पढ़ रहे हैं 
कैसी लग रही है कृपया जरूर बताएं 
मुझे अच्छा लगेगा ।।।

----------


## vishal

मैंने एक सीटी बजाई और कुछ ही देर में एक नीला घोडा मेरे सामने हाज़िर था. यह याग्निक का अंतर्मन था. मुझे देखकर एक बार तो वो जोर से हिनहिनाया. 

जैसे किसी अजनबी की घुसपैठ से परेशान हो. मैं उसके पास गयी और उसकी गर्दन पर हाथ फिराया.

शांत रहो...मैं तुम्हारी दोस्त हूँ. मुझे वहां ऊपर जाना हैं. मैंने पहाड़ की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा.

उसने एक बार मुझे देखा और फिर वो नीचे बैठ गया. अब मैं उसके ऊपर सवार थी और वो आसमान में उड़ रहा था. 

कुछ ही देर में हम उस पहाड़ पर थे. वहां चारो और टीवी स्क्रीन लगी हुई थी जिसपर उसकी यादे परिलक्षित हो रही थी. मैंने अपनी जेब से वो पेन निकाला और उसे घुर कर देखा, वो एक तलवार जितना बड़ा हो गया. अब मैं उन स्क्रीन्स के पास गयी और उन्हें एक-एक करके तोड़ने लगी.

यह देखकर वो घोडा जोर से हिनहिनाया.

----------


## vishal

चुपचाप वही खड़े रहो. मैंने उसे डपटते हुए कहा और वापस वो स्क्रीन्स तोड़ने लगी. 

यह उन यादो को मिटाने का एक तरीका था, इससे भले ही यादें पूरी तरह से न मिटे पर वो किसी काम की भी नही रहती थी. मैं पूरी मग्न होकर यह काम करने लगी तभी मुझे कुछ आवाज आई... मैंने पीछे मुड़ कर देखा, वो घोडा गायब हो चूका था और उसकी जगह एक जंगली कुत्ता खड़ा था.

अरे नही! अब यह एक दिक्कत थी. यह कुता वास्तव में अन्तर्मन का रक्षक था. मैं वहाँ से भागी. कुछ देर भागने के बाद में रुक गयी. 

मैं वापस उसी जगह आ गई थी. मैं पीछे मुड़ी और मैंने एक पत्थर उठा लिया. वो कुता रुक गया और वापस भाग गया जैसे वो डर गया हो. मैंने चैन की सांस ली और सामने मुड़ी. अब डरने की बारी मेरी थी. 

सामने वही तांत्रिक था. काला चोगा पहले, गले में रुद्राक्ष की माला और हाथ में एक त्रिशूल लिए हुए.

मेरे लिए यह वास्तव में डरने की बात थी. क्योंकि सपने में उस तांत्रिक का आना दूसरी बात थी और यहाँ अंतर्मन में आना एक दूसरी बात...मुझे अब समझ में आया था कि मैं जैसे-जैसे याग्निक के अंतर्मन की गहराइयों में उतरी थी, खुद के भी अंतर्मन की गहराई में उतरती गई थी और शायद इसी वजह से मेरा इस तांत्रिक से सामना हुआ हैं.

मैं भागने के लिए वापस पीछे मुड़ी मगर पीछे भी वो ही खड़ा था.

----------


## vishal

तुम ग्यारहवां सूत्र हो- तुम ग्यारहवां सूत्र हो. वो बार-बार यहीं बोल रहा था. मेरे चारो तरफ वो ही तांत्रिक था जैसे उसने एक घेरा बना लिया हो... और वो मेरे पास आने लगा.

मेरे पास मत आओ. मैंने उसे धमकाते हुए कहा मगर मेरी धमकी बेअसर थी. वो धीरे-धीरे मेरी और बढ़ रहा था.

तुम ग्यारहवां सूत्र हो. वो किसी मंत्र की तरह इस लाइन का जाप कर रहा था.

मैं ताश्री हूँ...ताश्री. मैं जोर से चिल्लाई. मैंने आसमान की तरफ देखा. बिजलियाँ और जोर से कडकने लगी और नीचे जमीं पर गिरने लगी. वहां हर तरफ बिजलियाँ गिर रही थी...वो सारी स्क्रीन्स उन बिजलियों से एक एक कर जलने लगी और तभी एक बिजली मेरे ऊपर आकर गिरी.

----------


## vishal

मेरी आँख खुली तो मैं एक होटल के कमरे में थी. मेरा सर बहुत ही जोर से दर्द कर रहा था जैसे किसी ने इस पर तेजाब डाल दिया हो. मैंने ध्यान से देखा यह कमरा याग्निक का तो नही लग रहा था.

थैंक गॉड! तुम्हे होश आ गया. पूजा ने कहा. वो मेरे पास ही बैठी थी. उसके पास ही अंतस भी खड़ा था. अरे हाँ! यह तो अंतस का कमरा था. मैं थोड़ी सी उठी और अपने सर पर हाथ लगाया. उस पर कुछ लगा हुआ था किसी लेप के जैसा.

मैं यहाँ कैसे आ गयी?

हम दोनों लेकर आये हैं. तुम बेहोश हो गयी थी. अंतस ने कहा.

बेहोश!...मगर में बेहोश कैसे हो गयी?

वो तो तुम ही बता सकती हो. मैं कमरे पहुंची तब तक तो तुम और याग्निक दोनों बेहोश पड़े थे. पूजा ने कहा.

और तुम वहां कैसे पहुंचे? मैंने अंतस से पूछा.

मेरे कमरे में पहुँचने तक तुम दोनों बेहोश थे और तुम्हारे फोन पर अंतस का फोन आ रहा था मैंने फोन उठाया और इसे वहीँ बुला लिया. पूजा ने ही जवाब दिया.

और माँ....!

मैंने उन्हें फोन करके बोल दिया हैं आज तुम मेरे घर पर ही रुकोगी तुम्हे अपना बाकि का होमवोर्क करना हैं.

मगर हम तुम्हारे घर पर तो नही हैं.

इसके घर ले जाने और तुम्हारे घर ले जाने में ज्यादा फर्क नही हैं. दोनों जगह तुम्हे बहुत सारे जवाब देने पड़ते जो शायद् तुम देना नही चाहती.

मैं कुछ देर चुपचाप बैठी रही और स्थिति का आकलन करने लगी. मगर मुझे सरदर्द के आगे कुछ समझ ही नही आ रहा था.

----------


## vishal

ये मेरे सर पर क्या लगा रखा हैं.

चन्दन हैं....यह तुम्हारी कुण्डलिनी उर्जा को नियंत्रित करने में मदद करेगा. अंतस ने कहा.

मतलब?

मतलब यह कि तुम्हे जो हुआ था वो दरअसल कुण्डलिनी उर्जा का आधिक्य प्रवाह था जो तुमने अपने बाकि चक्रों से आग्नेय में खींच ली थी...इससे तुम्हारी उर्जा का संतुलन बिगड़ गया और तुम बेहोश हो गयी.

मगर मैं तो उसके दिमाग में थी?

यही तो समस्या थी...इसीलिए तुम अपनी उर्जा को नियंत्रित नही कर पायी. तुम उसके दिमाग को नियंत्रित जरुर कर रही ही मगर वास्तव में तुम दोनों के दिमाग आपस में जुड़े हुए थे.

मुझे अंतस की जानकारी पर आश्चर्य हो रहा था. ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे उसने इस विषय पर पी.एच.डी. कर रखी हो. पूजा तो बस हम दोनों को आँखे फाड़ कर देख ही रही थी जैसे हम दोनों किसी दूसरी दुनिया की भाषा में बात कर रहे हो.

मुझे तो उस लड़के याग्निक की फिकर हो रही हैं. अगर तुम्हे छह घंटे लगे हैं होश आने में तो उसका क्या हाल हुआ होगा. अंतस ने कहा.

क्या मैं...छह घंटे से बेहोश थी

----------


## vishal

*********///////********

नंदिनी और विजय याग्निक के घर के बाहर पहुंचे. नंदिनी का दिल जोरो से धड़क रहा था मगर वो निश्चिन्त थी, आखिर इस दिन के लिए ही तो उसने सालों से इंतज़ार किया था. 

विजय ने दरवाजा खटखटाया. एक औरत ने दरवाजा खोला. नंदिनी पहचान गई, यह याग्निक की पत्नी वैदिक थी पर शायद वो नंदिनी को नही पहचान पाई थी. 
इंस्पेक्टर विजय आप! सब ठीक तो हैं न? याग्निक की बीवी ने उन्हें देखकर कहा.

विजय- ये एसीपी साहिबा हैं. ताश्री के केस में कुछ पूछताछ करना चाहती हैं. 

वैदिका- उसके खुनी के बारे में कुछ पता चला क्या?
नंदिनी- नहीं लेकिन जल्द ही चल जाएगा. आप ताश्री के बारें में क्या जानती हैं?

वैदिक- ताश्री के मर्डर के पहले मैने कभी ताश्री का नाम भी नही सुना था. मैं पूजा को जरुर जानती थी, वो मेरे पड़ोस में रहती थी. 

नंदिनी- पूजा का आपके घर आना-जाना होता था?
वेदिका- नही...एक दो बार मिली जरुर थी लेकिन घर पर कभी नही आई थी.

नंदिनी- आपके पति कहाँ हैं?

वेदिका- वो अन्दर कमरें में ही हैं... आप मिल लीजिये तब तक में चाय बना लाती हूँ.

मैं इससे अकेले में बात करना चाहती हूँ. नंदिनी ने विजय से कहा. विजय ने हां में गर्दन हिला दी.

----------


## vishal

अन्दर एक कमरें में याग्निक फर्श पर बैठा हुआ था. ढीले-ढाले कपडे, अस्त-व्यस्त बाल, खुद से बाते करते हुए किसी बच्चे की तरह खेल रहा था.

याग्निक! नंदिनी ने याग्निक को धीरे से पुकारा. एक अनजाने खौफ ने अब भी नंदिनी की आवाज को दबा रखा था. याग्निक ने एक बार नंदिनी की और देखा. 
वैदिका बाहर हैं, उसने कहा और वापस खेलने लग गया.

याग्निक! मैं नंदिनी हूँ. नंदिनी ने उसके पास बैठते हुए कहा. 

वैदिका! नंदिनी आई हैं. याग्निक ने वेदिका को जोर से आवाज लगाई. 
उसने नंदिनी की तरफ देखा तक नही, 
नंदिनी को अब गुस्सा आने लगा था, तुम मुझे ऐसे नही भूल सकते याग्निक. तुमने मेरी ज़िन्दगी बर्बाद कर दी और अब तुम मुझे पहचान तक नही रहे हो.

याग्निक- चलो हम घर-घर खेलते हैं. ये मेरी वेदिका, ये मैं और ये तूम...लेकिन तुम हमारे घर में नही रहोगी. तुम बाहर खेलोगी. तुम गन्दी हो, वैदिका अच्छी हैं.

नंदिनी- बकवास बंद करो, तुमने न जाने कितनी लडकियों की ज़िन्दगीयां उजाड़ी हैं, मैं तुम्हे कभी माफ़ नही करुँगी... 

याग्निक ने कुछ नंदिनी की ओर देखा वो चुप हो गयी. वो कुछ देर नंदिनी की ओर देखता रहा और फिर बोला ‘धप्प!’ और वो हंसने लगा, उल्लू बनाया...नंदिनी को उल्लू बनाया. 

नंदिनी गुस्से में थी. वो और भी कुछ कहना चाहती थी मगर उसने कुछ नही कहा. वो समझ चुकी थी कि अब इसका कोई फायदा नही हैं, याग्निक सच में अपनी सोचने समझने की शक्ति खो चूका था.

----------


## Loka

बहुत बढ़िया अपडेट है, एक साथ दो कहानी साथ चल रही है |

----------


## vishal

नंदिनी बाहर आ गई. उसने लाख कोशिश की लेकिन अपने आंसुओ को पलकों तक पहुँचने से न रोक पाई. विजय ने उसे आँखे पौंछते हुए देख ही लिया. तब तक वैदिका भी चाय लेकर आ गई.

वैदिका- तुम नंदिनी हो. मैं सोच ही रही थी, मैंने तुम्हे कहाँ देखा हैं? उस दिन के बाद हमारी मुलाकात ही नही हुई. 

नंदिनी- हां..मैं वो ट्रेनिंग के लिए शहर से बाहर चली गयी थी. 

वैदिका- लेकिन तुम तो याग्निक के साथ हॉस्पिटल में काम करती थी न?

नंदिनी- वैदिका, आपके पति की यह हालत कैसे हुई?
वेदिका- पता नही..एक दिन होटल के कमरे में बेहोश मिले थे. डॉक्टर ने बताया कि कोई बड़ा सदमा लगने की वजह से इनकी यादाश्त चली गई.

नंदिनी- ...और आपने कभी सोचा नहीं वो वहां होटल में क्या कर रहे थे?

वैदिका चौंक गयी- वो होटल में...?

नंदिनी- विजय तुमने इन्हें कभी नही बताया की हम ताश्री के मामले में याग्निक से क्यों पूछताछ कर रहे हैं?
विजय- मैडम वो...हमने इन्हें बताया था ताश्री की डायरी में याग्निक का भी था.

नंदिनी- ...और किस तरह का जिक्र हैं यह?

विजय- यही की वो ताश्री का दोस्त था. विजय ने नंदिनी की आँखों में आँखे डालकर कहा, जैसे वो नंदिनी से अब रुक जाने के लिए कह रहा हो.

नंदिनी के चेहरे पर एक मुस्कान आ गई. मुझे आपके पति के लिए अफ़सोस हैं, मैं दुआ करुंगी की वो जल्द से जल्द ठीक हो जाए. 
विजय और नंदिनी दोनों बाहर आ गए. 
विजय- आप याग्निक को जानती थी?
नंदिनी- हां, वो मेरा पुराना दोस्त हैं.
विजय- और ताश्री को?
नंदिनी- नही. मैंने पहले कभी उसके बारे में नहीं सुना. तुमने पूजा का घर कौनसा वाला बताया था?
विजय- वो इस गली में आखिरी वाला..मगर अब वो यहाँ नही रहती हैं.
नंदिनी- तो?
विजय- उसकी शादी हो गयी हैं, वो अब अपने ससुराल हैं.

----------


## vishal

$$$$$$$$$$

-ताश्री! मुझे अब चलना चाहिए. पूजा ने कहा.
-चलना चाहिए का क्या मतलब! तुम यहाँ नही रुकोगी?

-नहीं, मैंने तुम्हारे घर पर झूठ बोला था, अपने घर पर नही. मुझे जाना होगा.

-...और मैं यहाँ इसके साथ अकेली रहूंगी?

-मुझे लगा यह तुम्हारा बॉयफ्रेंड हैं. उसने बेतल्खी से कहा. मैंने गुस्से से पूजा को घुरा. 

तभी अन्तस बोला- वैसे तुम्हे मेरे साथ रहने की जरुरत नही हैं. मैंने इसी होटल में दूसरा कमरा ले लिया हैं. तुम यहाँ आराम से रह सकती हो. 

पूजा उसके बाद अपने घर चली गई. मुझे अजीब लग रहा था, मैंने जिसके लिए यह आफत मौल ली थी वो ही मुझे इस मुसीबत में अकेला छोड़ कर चली गयी थी. 
-लगता हैं तुम्हारी दोस्त हमारे बारे में नही जानती हैं. पूजा के जाने के बाद अंतस ने कहा. 
-मैं खुद कौनसा जानती हूँ जो वो जानेगी. 
-वो मुस्कुरा दिया. मेरे हर सवाल पर वो मुस्कुरा देता था, जैसे उसकी मुस्कराहट उसके सारे रहस्यों लगी ताला हो, जिसे में चाह कर भी नही खोल सकती थी. 
-मुझे भूख लगी हैं. मैंने कहा.
-मैंने खाना आर्डर कर दिया हैं. आता ही होगा.
-..और यह सरदर्द कब तक रहेगा?
-कुछ घंटे, कुछ दिन, कुछ महीने या फिर कुछ साल!
-साल का क्या मतलब? मुझे ज़िन्दगी भर ऐसा सरदर्द रहेगा?
-उड़ने से पहले गिरने के बारें में पता कर लेना चाहिए. अगर पेड़ की जड़ो के साथ खिलवाड़ करोगी तो पूरा पेड़ ही हिल जाएगा. वैसे अगर तुम चाहो तो मैं तुम्हारी मदद कर सकता हूँ. 
-वो कैसे?
-जिस तरह से पानी ऊपर चढ़ता हैं वह नीचे भी उतर सकता हैं, नियमित ध्यान से यह उर्जा वापस अपने स्त्रोत तक पहुँच जाएगी, मैं तुम्हारी इसमें मदद कर सकता हूँ.

----------


## vishal

तभी खाना आ गया. खाना खाकर वो अपने कमरे में सोने चला गया. 

मैंने सोने की कोशिश की लेकिन मुझे नींद नही आ रही थी. दिन को छह घंटे सोने के बाद भला नींद आती भी तो कैसे? 

मैंने कुछ देर टीवी देखी लेकिन टीवी पर भी होमशॉप 18 और हनुमान कवच के अलावा कुछ आ नही रहा था. पुरे दिन बकवास सीरियल दिखाने वाले चैनल रात को धर्म की दुकाने बन जाते हैं. 

वैसे भी मुझे सिरदर्द की वजह से कुछ देखने की इच्छा ही नही हो रही थी.
अचानक मैंने सोचा की क्यों न अंतस के रूम की तलाशी ली जाए आखिर पता तो चले की ये हैं क्या?

मैं कमरे में इधर-उधर ढूंढने लगी. उसके कमरे में बहुत सी अजीब चीजे थी, जैसे अलग अलग तरह की आयुर्वेदिक दवाइयाँ, बहुत सारी किताबे जो आध्यात्म, ध्यान और मनोविज्ञान से जुडी हुई थी. 

कुछ ऐसी चीजे जिनका कोई तुक ही नही था जैसे कि मोर पंख, सफेद पत्थर कुछ् जानवरो के दांत...पता नही क्या क्या सामान था इसके पास? मैंने पहली बार किसी के पास ऐसा सामान देखा था.

----------


## vishal

तभी मुझे एक ड्रावर में गले में पहनने की माला मिली, बड़े-बड़े मोतियों की उस माला के में सोने का एक त्रिशूल था, जो की हूबहू वैसा ही था जैसा की मझे स्टोर रूम में मिले उस बक्से के ऊपर था. 

उस माला के नीचे एक लिफाफा पड़ा था. मैंने उस लिफाफे को उठा कर खोला तो उसके अंदर एक फ़ोटो थी, एक छोटी बच्ची की, यह तो मेरी ही तस्वीर थी.

भला* मेरी बचपन की फोटो इसके पास क्या कर रही हैं और यह त्रिशूल का निशान, यह अंतस के पास कैसे आया? क्या अंतस मेरी माँ को जानता हैं, क्या उसने सच कहा था की वो मुझे तबसे जानता हैं जबसे मैं पैदा हुई हूँ. लेकिन अगर वो मुझे जानता हैं तो मैं उसे क्यों नही जानती?

नींद तो मुझे वैसे भी नही आ रही थी और जो आने वाली थी वो भी उड़ गयी. मैं अब इस आदमी पर और भरोसा नही कर सकती, मुझे इसकी हकीकत जाननी ही होगी. मैं सुबह चार बजे सोई और जब उठी तब तक नो बज चुकी थी. 

अंतस ने दरवाजा खटखटाया. मैं उठ कर बैठ गई मेरा दिल तेजी से धड़क रहा था. मैंने अपना चश्मा पहन और दरवाजा खोला.

----------


## vishal

शुक्र हैं तुम उठ गई, वरना मुझे तो लगा था आज भी तुम्हारा पुरे दिन सोने का इरादा हैं. वो कहते-कहते अंदर आ गया. मैं खामोश खड़ी थी.

तुम्हारा सरदर्द अब कैसा हैं?
ठीक हैं।* मैंने धीरे से कहा.
चलो जल्दी से तैयार हो जाओ, मैं तुम्हे घर छोड़ आता हूँ. उसने कुछ अस्तव्यस्त पड़े सामान को व्यवस्थित करते हुए कहा.

अंतस! मैंने वही खड़े हुए कहा. उसने मेरी ओर प्रश्नवाचक दृष्टि से देखा. 

तुम कौन हो? मैं बेड के पास आ गयी, जहाँ वो खड़ा था. 
मतलब?
मैंने बेड के ड्रावर से वो माला और वो तस्वीर निकाल कर उसके सामने रख दी. 

जिज्ञासा एक बहुत ही बुरी चीज हैं अगर इसे नियंत्रण में न रखा जाये . उसने वो माला उठा कर हाथ में ले ली.
मगर अज्ञानता से तो बेहतर ही हैं. मैं एक हाथ अपनें चश्में की तरफ ले गयी.* मुझे सब बताओ अंतस! वरना फिर मुझे दूसरा तरीका अपनाना होगा. 

वो हंसा. अगर तुम यह करना चाहती तो तुम पहले ही कर चुकी होती.* 
वो सच कह रहा था. हर चीज के* कुछ फायदे होते हैं तो कुछ नुकसान भी होते हैं. सबकुछ जानना एक श्राप हैं, क्योंकि किसी के बारें में सबकुछ जानने के बाद हम उससे प्यार नही कर सकते. 

यहीं वजह थी कि सच* जानने की इतनी तड़प होने के बावजूद* मैं आजतक अंतस की आँखों में नही देख पाई थी.** 
मगर अब तुम मुझे मजबूर कर रहे हो. मैंने कहा.
वह चुपचाप खड़ा रहा जैसे कोई निर्णय ले रहा हो.
मैं उसके जवाब के इंतज़ार में थी. 
मैं एक तांत्रिक हूँ.* उसने माला लेकर गले में पहनते हुए कहा.

तुम मज़ाक कर रहे हो. मैंने आस्चर्य से उसकी और देखा.
क्यों तुम्हे क्या लगा कि सिर्फ बड़ी दाढ़ी वाले और काला चोगा पहनने वाले ही तांत्रिक हो सकते हैं?
मेरा दिमाग घूमने लगा. 

कुछ कुछ अब साफ़ होने लगा था. वो सपनो का आना, फिर अंतस का मुझसे मिलना...शायद वो सपने चेतावनी थे कि मुझे अंतस से दूर रहना चाहिए...और मैं पागल उस पर ही विश्वास करने लगी थी.

----------


## vishal

********///////********

क्या मैं अंदर आ सकता हूँ मैडम? राणा ने पूछा. कुछ फाइलो को देखती नंदिनी अचानक चोंक गयी.
नंदिनी- अरे राणा साहब आप? आइये बैठिये. आज इधर का रास्ता कैसे भटक गए.?
राणा- बस इधर से गुज़र रहा था तो सोचा कि बस मिलता चलूँ आपसे.
नंदिनी- चलिए अच्छा किया. वैसे भी मैं आपसे बात करने ही वाली थी.
राणा- किस सिलसिले में?* 
नंदिनी- आपको अपने पर्लटॉप होटल पर भी ध्यान देना चहिये. 
राणा- क्यों? वहां क्या ख़ास हैं?
नंदिनी- आपके लिकर का लाइसेंस ख़त्म हो चूका हैं...
राणा ने नंदिनी को सवालिया नज़र से देखा.

नंदिनी- पिछली बार भी आपने लेट रिन्यू करवाया था. डिपार्टमेंट ताक में बैठा हैं. आगे फिर आपकी जिम्मेदारी होगी.
राणा- हा हा हा...शुक्रिया. अच्छा हुआ आपने बता दिया वरना ज्यादातर पुलिस वाले तो छापा मारने के बाद ही बताते हैं.
नंदिनी- मेरा मानना हैं कि जब तक जरूरत न हो ताकत का प्रयोग नही करना चाहिए...

नंदिनी बात करते करते अचानक रुक गयी. उसकी नज़र राणा के गले में पड़ी एक माला पर पड़ी जिसमें एक त्रिशूल लटका था.

----------


## vishal

राणा ने नंदिनी की नज़रो को भांप लिया. 
राणा- क्या हुआ?
नंदिनी- यह माला?
राणा- आपको पसंद आई? मैं आपके लिए भी एक भिजवा दूंगा. 
नंदिनी- नही..उसकी जरूरत नही हैं. यह अपने कहीं से खरीदी थी?
राणा- नही मेरे पिता ने दी थी मेरे को? क्यों कोई ख़ास बात हैं?
नंदिनी- आप ताश्री को जानते थे?
कौन ताश्री? राणा ने सीधे होते हुए कहा. 

वही लड़की जिसका दो साल पहले मर्डर हो गया था. 
राणा- अरे हां..याद आया. विजय उस वक्त मेरे पास पूछताछ करने के लिए आया था. कह रहा था उस लड़की की डायरी में मेरा नाम भी हैं. 

अब भला इतने बड़े आदमी के बारे में अख़बार वाले कुछ का कुछ छाप देते हैं. कोई लड़की अपनी डायरी में कुछ लिख दे तो मैं क्या कर सकता हूँ?

नंदिनी- उस लड़की के कातिल के पास भी ऐसी ही माला थी जैसी की आपके गले मैं हैं. 

राणा- मिस नंदिनी! यह बस एक त्रिशूल हैं. दुनिया में लाखो* शिवभक्त हैं* और उनमें से कई ऐसी रुद्राक्ष की माला पहनते हैं. कल को अगर मैं ऐसी ही माला आपको भेंट कर दूँ तो क्या आप भी इस केस में शामिल हो जाएगी?

नंदिनी- मगर ताश्री ने मेरे बारें में अपनी डायरी में नही लिखा हैं.

राणा- पता नही आप भी कौनसे गढ़े मुर्दे उखाड़ने बैठ गई हैं? आपके पास आज के केस कम हैं जो आप यह दो साल पुराना केस लेकर बैठी हैं. वैसे आपके हवलदार की तबियत कैसी हैं?

नंदिनी- आपको इस बारें में कैसे पता?

राणा- अगर आप मेरी मदद कर सकती हैं तो आपकी मदद करना मेरा भी फ़र्ज़ बनता हैं.

नंदिनी- मदद... कैसी मदद?

राणा- आपके हवलदार पर फायरिंग करने वाले ड्राईवर अभी एमजी रोड पर शाह ढाबे पर खाना खा रहे हैं. 
क्या? नंदिनी चोंक गयी. 

राणा जाने के लिए उठ खड़ा हुआ. अब आज्ञा चाहूँगा मैडम!
राणा के जाते ही नंदिनी ने विजय को आवाज लगाई.* 
विजय- जी मैडम.
नंदिनी-* रामनायक पर हमला करने वालो के बारें में पता चल गया हैं. वो अभी एमजी रोड पर एक ढाबे पर हैं.
विजय- आपको राणा ने बताया?
नंदिनी- हाँ...क्यों?
विजय- कुछ नहीं...मैं जीप निकालता हूँ.*

----------


## vishal

नंदिनी और विजय कुछ देर बाद ढाबे पर थी. 
विजय जीप से उतरे हुए एक ट्रक की तरफ देखता हैं. 4091...मैडम यही ट्रक हैं. 

नंदिनी- मतलब की खबर पक्की हैं. 
दोनों ढाबे के काउंटर पर पहुँचते हैं. 

नंदिनी(ट्रक की तरफ इशारा करते हुए)- उस ट्रक का ड्राईवर कहाँ हैं?

उस आदमी ने खाट पर बैठ कर शराब पी रहे दो आदमियों की तरफ इशारा किया. वो दोनों नंदिनी और विजय को देखते ही भागे. नंदिनी और विजय भी उन दोनों के पीछे भागे. 

कुछ दूर जाकर एक को तो विजय ने पकड़ लिया, दूसरे के पीछे नंदिनी थी. थोडा सा आगे जाकर उस आदमी ने पिस्तौल निकली और नंदिनी पर गोली चला दी. गोली नंदिनी के कंधे को छुकर निकल गयी.

 इतने में पीछे से विजय ने भी गोली चला दी, गोली उस आदमी के पैर में लगी थी. वो वहीँ नीचे गिर गया. विजय पास में आ गया.
विजय- आप ठीक तो हैं मैडम?
नंदिनी ने दूसरे हाथ से अपने ज़ख्म को दबा लिया. हां ठीक हूँ. निशाना चूक गया. 

विजय उस ड्राईवर के पास गया और खींच कर दो थपड लगाये. हरामखोर पुलिस वाले गोली चलाता हैं. विजय ने तीन-चार लात-घूंसे और लगा दिया. 
नंदिनी- बस विजय....इन्हें जीप में बिठाओ.
विजय उन दोनों को हथकड़ी डाली और जीप में पीछे बिठा दिया.

----------


## vishal

विजय- हिम्मत तो देखो कमीनो की. पुलिस वालो पर हमला करते हैं. बेटा तू तो लंबा अंदर जाएगा. विजय ने जीप में बैठते हुए कहा. मैडम में आगे हॉस्पिटल पर रोक देता हूँ.

नंदिनी- नही उसकी जरुरत नही हैं. ज़ख्म ज्यादा नही हैं. पहले इनको थाने पहँचते हैं फिर मैं हॉस्पिटल दिखा दूंगी. 

थाने जाने के बाद वो दोनों हॉस्पिटल पहुंचे. पट्टी करवाकर दोनों बाहर आये. 

विजय- मैडम मैं आपको घर छोड़ देता हूँ. 
नंदिनी- कोई बात नही...मैं चली जाउंगी.

विजय- ऐसे में ड्राइव करना मुश्किल होगा. मैं छोड़ दूंगा. 
ओके. नंदिनी ने कुछ सोचकर कहा. रास्ते में काफी देर दोनों खामोश रहे. 

आज आप खाने का क्या करेगी. ऐसे में खाना बनाना तो पॉसिबल नही होगा. विजय ने चुप्पी तोड़ते हुए कहा. 

नंदिनी- हां मैं देखती हूँ कुछ...बाहर से मंगवा लुंगी.
विजय- अगर आप चाहे तो शाम को हम दोनों बाहर डिनर पर चल सकते हैं. विजय ने नंदिनी की तरफ देखते हुए कहा. 

नंदिनी- नही...नही..कोई बात नही...मैं मैनेज कर लुंगी. 
विजय- जी...मैडम...विजय वापस सामने देखने लगा. शायद उसे इतने सख्त जवाब की उम्मीद न थी. कुछ देर के लिए दोनों वापस खामोश हो गए.
एनीवे थैंक्स विजय. कुछ देर बाद नंदिनी बोली.
विजय- किसलिए मैडम?

नंदिनी- मेरी जान बचाने के लिए...तुम अगर ठीक समय पर फायर न करते तो दूसरी गोली मेरे भेजे में होती. शायद बिना टीम के जाना मेरी गलती थी.

विजय- नही मैडम...अगर हम इंतज़ार करते तो हो सकता था की वो हमारे हाथ से निकल जाते.

इतने में नंदिनी का घर आ गया. नंदिनी जीप से उतर कर आगे गयी और वापस मुड़ी. विजय उसे ही देख रहा था. नंदिनी को मुड़ते देख उसने नज़रे झुका ली. 
आठ बजे. नंदिनी ने पास आकर कहा. 
विजय- जी मैडम?
नंदिनी- डिनर...हम आठ बजे चलेंगे.* 
विजय- जी मैडम बिलकुल.
नंदिनी- ...और तुम मुझे नंदिनी बुला सकते हो....यह मैडम बिलकुल अजीब लगता हैं. 
विजय- जी मैडम...आई मीन नंदिनी.

नंदिनी मुस्कुरा दी. विजय के चेहरे पर भी मुस्कान आ गयी.**

----------


## anita

कहानी अच्छी जा रही है 

सूत्र लगातार सम्पादित करने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## vishal

$$$$$$$$$$$$

मैं वही बैड पर ही बैठ गयी. मुझे समझ में नही आ रहा था कि यह हो क्या रहा हैं. 

-मुझे घर जाना हैं. मैंने कहा. 
-हां...मैं तुम्हे छोड़ देता हूँ. 

-नहीं मैं चली जाउंगी. मैंने अपना बैग उठाया और घर आ गयी. घर पहुंची तब तक माँ एनजीओ जाने की तैयारी कर रही थी. 

-आ गयी तू! इतनी थकी-थकी क्यों लग रही हैं? माँ ने मुझे घूरते हुए कहा. 

-वो रात को काफी लेट तक पढ़ाई कर रही थी. 
-तो आज कॉलेज नहीं जाएगी?
-आज वैसे भी छुट्टी हैं.

-हम्म...मैंने खाना बना के रख दिया हैं तुम खा लेना. 
उसके बाद माँ निकल गयी. मुझे अब भी काफी जोर से सिरदर्द हो रहा था. मैं नहाने चली गयी. नहाकर निकली ही थी की दरवाजे की घंटी बजी. मैंने फटाफट चेंज किया और दरवाजा खोला. यह पूजा थी. 

-अब तबियत कैसी हैं तुम्हारी? पूजा ने पूछा.
-अब ठीक हैं मगर यह सरदर्द ख़त्म होने का नाम ही नहीं ले रहा हैं. 
-कब आई थी वहां से? पूजा ने सोफे पर बैठते हुए कहा.
-अभी आधे घंटे पहले. मैं भी सामने ही बैठ गयी. 
-कुछ हुआ था क्या? उसने धीरे से पूछा. 
-क्या बकवास कर रही हैं. मैं उस लड़के को जानती तक नही हूँ. 
-जानना क्या हैं? हैंडसम हैं, स्मार्ट हैं और पैसे वाला भी लगता हैं.
मैं अब गुस्से में आ गई थी.* -तेरे को इतना ही पसन्द हैं तो तू ही करले तेरा तो वैसे भी....मैं कहते कहते रुक गई. पूजा रुआंसी हो गयी थी. -सॉरी....मैंने कहा. 
-कोई बात नही...बट थैंक्स यार... तूने मेरे लिए जो किया हैं उसका एहसान मैं ज़िन्दगी भर नही चूका सकती. 

-ऐसी कोई बात नही हैं. तु मेरी दोस्त हैं. अगर तू पहले ही बता देती तो अच्छा होता. 

-मैं डर गयी थी यार. मुझे लगा जाने तू मेरे बारे में क्या सोचेगी?
-तु मेरी सबसे अच्छी दोस्त हैं और रहेगी. भले ही तु प्रेग्नेंट ही क्यों न हो जाए. मैंने हँसते हुए कहा. वो भी हंसने लगी. वैसे उस लड़के का क्या हुआ? मैंने पूछा.

-कल शाम को ही उसे घर लाए थे. लोग कह रहे थे उसकी यादाश्त चली गयी हैं. शायद पागल ही हो गया हैं. 
- क्या? यह मैंने क्या कर दिया?

- कोई बात नही ताश्री. अच्छा ही हुआ. ऐसे लोगो के साथ तो ऐसा ही होना चाहिए. पता नही उसने और कितनी लड़कियो की ज़िन्दगी बर्बाद की होगी. 

मैं सोचने लगी. मुझे अफसोस ही हो रहा था. 
-चल ठीक हैं..मैं चलती हूँ मुझे मार्किट भी जाना हैं. पूजा ने उठते हुए कहा.

----------


## vishal

पूजा के जाने के बाद मैंने खाना खाया और सो गयी. कुछ देर बाद मुझे झटका सा लगा. 

जैसे किसी ने मुझे बिजली का शोक दिया हो. मेरी नींद खुल गयी. यह माँ थी मेरे पास में बैठ कर मेरा सर दबा रही थी. 

-तबीयत तो ठीक हैं तेरी? माँ ने पूछा.
-हाँ...बस थोडा सा सरदर्द हैं. मैंने उठते हुए धीरे से कहा. 
चल उठ जा. मैं चाय बना रही हूँ पी लेना.

माँ के जाने के बाद मैंने अपना मोबाइल चेक किया तो देखा की 10-12 मिस्ड कॉल थी. सारे के सारे किसी अननोन नंबर से थे. शायद मेरा फोन साइलेंट मोड पर था.* ये अंतस भी जाने कब मेरा पीछा छोड़ेगा.* मैंने मन ही मन सोचा. तभी वापस फोन बजा. मैंने फोन उठाया.

-क्यों बार-बार फोन कर रहे हो? मुझे तुमसे बात नही करनी हैं...मैंने गुस्से से कहा. 
-ताश्री! मैं रोहित बोल रहा हूँ.* वो पूजा....
- क्या हुआ पूजा को? मैंने घबराते हुए कहा.
-वो पूजा का एक्सीडेंट हो गया हैं. जल्दी से सिटी हॉस्पिटल पहुँचो.*

----------


## vishal

> कहानी अच्छी जा रही है 
> 
> सूत्र लगातार सम्पादित करने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद


प्रोत्साहित करने का धन्यबाद

----------


## vishal

********//////********
आसमान में काले घने बादल छाए हुए थे. कहीं बरस चुकी बरसात की ठंडी-ठंडी हवा आ रही थी जिससे मौसम सुहाना हो चूका था. 

एक ओपन रेस्तरां में खुले गार्डन में एक टेबल पर नंदिनी और विजय बैठे थे. 
नंदिनी- तुम अपनी फेमिली को यहाँ क्यों नहीं ले आते? 
विजय- मेरा कोई नही हैं. 
नंदिनी- मगर तुमने तो कहा था कि तुम्हे गोद लिया गया हैं?
विजय- हाँ, मगर कुछ समय पहले ही मेरे पिता गुजर गये थे. 
नंदिनी- ओह, आई एम् सोरी! तुम्हे यहाँ अकेलापन महसूस नही होता. 
विजय- अकेली तो आप भी हैं.
नंदिनी- मेरी बात अलग हैं...मुझे आदत हैं.
विजय- आपने अब तक शादी नही की?
नंदिनी एक सेकंड के लिए चुप हो गयी. 
नन्दिनी- मुझे शादी नही करनी हैं.
विजय- मतलब?
नंदिनी- मुझे रिश्तो से नफरत हैं?
विजय- और इस नफरत का कारण क्या हैं...डर या अनुभव?
नंदिनी- तुम्हे मुझे देख कर लगता हैं कि मुझे डरने की जरूरत हैं?
विजय- लोग अक्सर वो नही होते हैं जो वो दीखते हैं या दिखना चाहते हैं?
नंदिनी- मेरी छोड़ो. तुम अपनी सुनाओ, तुम्हे कोई नही मिला. 
विजय- मैंने ऐसा कब कहा?
नंदिनी- मतलब की तुम्हारी ज़िन्दगी में कोई हैं?
विजय- हैं नही थी.
नंदिनी- छोड़ कर चली गयी?
विजय- हां...हमेशा के लिए.
नंदिनी- ओह...आई एम् सोरी.
अब तक दोनों खाना खा चुके थे. वेटर बिल लेकर आ चूका था. विजय ने बिल पे किया.

----------


## vishal

नंदिनी- एक सेकंड...मैं वाशरूम जाकर आती हूँ. 
नंदिनी उठकर वाशरूम के लिए निकल गयी. 

अंदर कांउटर पर एक लड़की बैठी थी. नंदिनी ने उससे पूछा, एस्क्युज़ मी, यह वाशरूम किधर हैं?

जी आप आगे से लेफ्ट ले लीजियेगा. ठीक सामने ही हैं. लड़की ने ऊपर देखकर मुस्कुराते हुए कहा. जब उस लड़की ने ऊपर देखा तो नंदिनी को वो कुछ जानी पहचानी सी लगी. 

तुम...तुम पूजा हो न? नंदीनी ने पूछा.
पूजा- जी...मगर आप कौन?

नंदिनी- मैं एसीपी नंदिनी हूँ. तुम यहाँ काम करती हो?
पूजा- नहीं यह मेरे हस्बैंड का रेस्टोरेंट हैं.
नंदिनी- तुम्हारे हस्बैंड?

पूजा- जी...रोहित सिंघानियाँ...
पूजा ने एक बैसाखी पकड़कर उठते हुए कहा.

----------


## vishal

रेस्टोरेंट के एक कमरे में नंदिनी, विजय और पूजा तीनो बैठे थे. 
पूजा- ...तो आप ताश्री के केस की फिर से जांच कर रही हैं?
नंदिनी- ऑफिशियली नही...बस अपने लेवल पर.
पूजा- किसलिए?
नंदिनी- मैं ताश्री के कातिल को सालाखो के पीछे पहुँचाना चाहती हूँ. 
पूजा- ...और आप भी अंतस को ही कातिल मान रही हैं. 
नंदिनी- क्यों, तुम्हे ऐसा नही लगता?

पूजा- अंतस ताश्री से बहुत प्यार करता था, ताश्री को छोटी सी खरोंच भी आये तब भी वो बर्दाश्त नही कर पाता था, मैंने देखा था उस दिन जब ताश्री बेहोश हो गयी थी, अंतस ने ताश्री को किसी बच्ची की तरह संभाला था...और आपको लगता हैं कि ताश्री को अंतस ने मारा हैं.

विजय- किसी के दिल में क्या हैं यह कौन जान सकता हैं, तुम अंतस को जानती ही कितना हो?

पूजा- इंस्पेक्टर विजय! मैं अंतस को तो ज्यादा नही जानती थी मगर ताश्री को अच्छी तरह से जानती थी और अंतस के साथ ताश्री खुद को सबसे ज्यादा सुरक्षित महसूस करती थी.

नंदिनी- तब भी ताश्री के असली हत्यारे को सजा मिलना जरुरी हैं. इसलिये जो कुछ भी तुम जानती हो बता दो. 

पूजा- मुझे जो कुछ भी मालुम था वो तो मैं पहले ही इंस्पेक्टर विजय को बता चुकी हूँ.

नंदिनी- हां, मगर कुछ ऐसा जो तुम उस वक्त न बता पायी हो, या फिर तुम्हे बाद में पता चला हो, आखिर तुम ताश्री की सबसे अच्छी दोस्त थी. 

पूजा कुछ देर शुन्य में देखने लगी. हां बिलकुल. ताश्री मेरी सबसे अच्छी दोस्त थी. लेकिन मैं सबकुछ पहले ही बता चुकी हूँ. मेरे पास अब नया कुछ नही हैं. अब अगर आप इज़ाज़त दे तो मैं जाना चाहूंगी, अभी वीकेंड हैं तो बहुत रश चल रही हैं रेस्टोरेंट में... 

नंदिनी- हां क्यों नही..

पूजा का यह बर्ताव नंदिनी की उम्मीदों के बिलकुल विपरीत था. उसे लगा था की ताश्री के केस की वापस जांच के बारे में सुनकर वो खुश होगी. 

नंदिनी- यह इतना रुखा बर्ताव क्यों कर रही थी? 
विजय- इतना सब सहने के बाद किसी से उम्मीद भी क्या की जा सकती है?

नंदिनी- मतलब?

विजय- जब ताश्री का मर्डर हुआ था, इसकी शादी होने वाली थी, एक तो सबसे अच्छी दोस्त को खोने का गम, एक्सीडेंट का सदमा और उपर से पुलिस की रोज रोज की पूछताछ से ये परेशान हो गयी थी. 

तब इसके परिवार वालो ने एसीपी सर से स्पेशल रिक्वेस्ट की थी, उससे इस केस में और पूछताछ न की जाए. 

नंदिनी- हम्म...मतलब याग्निक की तरह यह भी एक डेड एंड ही हैं. 
विजय- ऐसा ही समझ लीजिये. 

तभी नंदिनी को किसी का फोन आया. बात करने के बाद विजय ने पूछा. कल कहीं जाना हैं?

नंदिनी- हां, वो आश्रम में रेनोवेशन करवाया हैं और संसथापक की एक मूर्ति भी लगवाई हैं, वो चाहते हैं की मैं उसका आनावरण करूँ. 

विजय- यह तो काफी अच्छी बात हैं.
नंदिनी- हां मगर दिन का प्रोग्राम हैं.
विजय- तो तुम कल थाने से छुट्टी ले लो...आई मीन आप..
तुम चलेगा. नंदिनी ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा.

----------


## vishal

$$$$$$$$$$%

मैं जल्दी से सीटी हॉस्पिटल पहुंची. पूजा के मम्मी पापा भी वहीँ थी. उन दोनों का रो-रो कर बुरा हाल हो रहा था. उनके कोई रिश्तेदार थे साथ में जो उन्हें ढाढस बंधा रहे थे. 

मैं उनके पास गयी लेकिन ज्यादा बात नही कर पायी. कुछ देर में मुझे सामने से रोहित दवाइयां लेकर आता दिखा. वो दवाइयां देकर मेरे पास आया. 

-ये कैसे हुआ?
-रोड क्रोस करते हुए, कोई कार वाला टक्कर मारकर चला गया. 
-मगर तुम्हे कैसे पता चला?
-पूजा मुझसे ही मिलने आई थी.
-अब कैसी हैं वो?
-डॉक्टर ऑपरेट कर रहे हैं, अभी कुछ बताया नही हैं.
मुझे रोना आ गया. मैं वही पास ही बेंच पर ही बैठ गयी. रोहित भी काफी दुखी लग रहा था. कुछ देर बाद में सामान्य हुई. 

-पूजा तुमसे क्यों मिलने आई थी. 
-मैंने उसे फोन करके बुलाया था. 
-किसलिए?
-वो...दरअसल... वो आगे कुछ बोल नही पाया. 
-तुम पूजा से प्यार करते हो न? मैंने उसकी तरफ देखते हुए कहा. 

-हां..मगर तुम्हे कैसे पता?
-उस दिन वो चिट्टी तुमने पूजा के लिए लिखी थी, लेकिन पूजा कुछ समझ नही पाई और उसने वो मुझे लाकर दे दी.

-तुम्हे पता था तो उस दिन क्लास में...
-मुझे बाद में पता चला था. 
वास्तव में परसों जब पूजा ने रोहित को थप्पड़ मारा था और उसको नियंत्रित करने के लिए मैं उसके दिमाग में घुसी थी. मुझे तभी इस सब के बारें में पता चला था. 

- मैंने पूजा को अपने दिल की बात कहने के लिए ही बुलाया था. रोहित ने कहा.

- और उनसे क्या कहा?

- सोच कर बताउंगी. वो जाने के लिए मुड़ी ही थी कि पता नही कहाँ से वो कार आ गयी. 
तभी डॉक्टर ओटी से बाहर निकले. सब उनके पास घेरा बनाकर खड़े हो गए. 

-सीरियस स्पाइनल इंजरी हैं, हमें स्पेशलिस्ट को बुलाकर ऑपरेशन करवाना होगा. 15 से 20 लाख का खर्चा होगा. वरना लड़की पूरी ज़िन्दगी खड़ी नही हो पाएगी. डॉक्टर ने बताया.

हम सब सुनकर स्तब्ध रह गए. मैं पूजा के परिवार की हालत जानती हूँ इतनी बड़ी रकम लाना उनके लिए बहुत मुश्किल था. रोहित और मैं वापस आकर अपनी जगह बैठ गये. तभी सामने से मुझे अंतस आता दिखा.

----------


## vishal

मैं उठ कर उसके पास गयी.

-पूजा कैसी हैं? उसने पूछा.
-तुम यहाँ क्या कर रहे हो?
-मैं अपनी दोस्त से मिलने आया हूँ. 
-पूजा तुम्हारी दोस्त कबसे हो गई?
-उस दिन जब तुम छह घंटे के लिए बेहोश थी. 
इससे बहस करना बेकार था. 

-वो काफी सीरियस हैं, डॉक्टर ने ऑपरेट करने के लिए बोल रहे हैं. काफी ज्यादा खर्चा आएगा. 
-ओह..वो ठीक तो हो जाएगी न?
-कुछ कह नही सकते हैं.

हम दोनों रोहित के पास जाकर बैठ गये. पूजा के पापा और रिश्तेदार फोन पर फोन कर रहे थे. मैं उठकर पूजा के मम्मी के पास गई. वो भी काफी परेशान लग रही थी.

-क्या हुआ आंटी?

-डॉक्टर आज रात को ही ओपरेशन करने के कह रहे हैं...अब इतनी जल्दी इतने पैसो का इंतजाम कहाँ से करेंगे? कुछ भी करें तब भी ज्यादा से ज्यादा 5-7 लाख ही हो पाएंगे.

-आप धीरज रखिये, कोई न कोई रास्ता जरुर निकल आएगा. 

मैं वापस रोहित के पास आ गई. मैं पूजा के लिए बहुत परेशान थी. मैं उसे एक मुसीबत से निकल चुकी थी पर अब इस मुसीबत से कैसी निकालू कुछ समझ में नही आ रहा था. तभी मेरी नज़र रोहित पर पड़ी.

----------


## vishal

-रोहित मुझे तुमसे कुछ बात करनी हैं. मैंने कुछ सोचकर कहा. रोहित और मैं कुछ दूर चले गये. 
रोहित तुम्हे पता ही हैं, पूजा के ऑपरेशन के लिए 20 लाख रुपयों की जरुरत हैं, उसके पापा ज्यादा से ज्यादा 5-7 लाख ही कर पायेंगे और ऑपरेशन आज रात को ही करना हैं. 

अगर तुम अपने पापा से ले सकते तो पूजा के पापा 5-10 दिन में वापस कर देंगे. 

-हां...मगर...रोहित ने कुछ सोचते हुए कहा .

-मैं जानती हूँ रोहित यह तुम्हारे लिए भी आसान नही हैं. लेकिन अभी इसके अलावा और कोई रास्ता भी नही हैं. तुमने उस दिन कहा था न कि कोई मुझसे प्यार नही कर सकता हैं...मैं इसके लायक ही नहीं हूँ. मेरी नज़रे अंतस की और चली गई. शायद तुम सही थे. मगर क्या तुम किसी से प्यार कर सकते हैं और अगर करते हो तो क्या तुम उसे साबित कर सकते हो?

रोहित कुछ देर खामोश खड़ा रहा और फिर बाहर की और जाने लगा.
-कहाँ जा रहे हो? मैंने पूछा.
-अपने प्यार को साबित करने. मैं उसे जाते हुए देखती रही फिर कुछ देर बाद अंतस के पास आ गई. वो कुछ देर खामोश बैठा रहा और फिर बोला.

-मुझे पूजा के लिए अफ़सोस हैं. चिंता मत करो वो जल्दी ही ठीक हो जाएगी. 

-तुम्हे किसी बात का अफ़सोस हैं. मैंने उसे हिकारत भरी नजरो से देखकर कहा. पांच घंटे के दोस्त के लिए भला कौन अफसोस करता हैं.

-रिश्ते वक्त से नही ज़ज्बातो से बनते हैं. किसी से रिश्ता बनाने के लिए पांच घंटे ही बहुत होते हैं तो किसी के लिए सारी उम्र भी कम पड़ जाती हैं. 

- तुम रिश्तो के बारे में क्या समझोगे, तुम तो रिश्तो की नीव ही साजिशों की रखते हो. 

-सच कई बार उलझा हुआ होता हैं, उसकी गांठे वक्त के साथ खोलना ही बेहतर होता हैं. सच न कहना हमेशा झूठ ही नहीं होता, यह कई बार रिश्तो को बचाने के लिए ज़रूरी भी होता हैं. 

मैं चाहे यह मानु या न मानु मगर अंतस की बाते मुझे मंत्रमुग्ध सी कर देती थी. किसी नशे की तरह जिसके बहाव में मैं बहती चली जाती थी. 

-तुम यहाँ पूजा के लिए नही मेरे लिए आये हो न?
- तुम्हारे पास यह मानने की वजह हैं मगर यह सच नही हैं. मैं अपना सामान पहले ही पैक कर चूका हूँ.
-तुम शहर छोड़ कर जा रहे हो. तुम्हारा काम ख़तम हो गया?

-काम...मेरा कोई काम नहीं हैं...मैं यहाँ सिर्फ तुम्हारे लिए आया था.

----------


## vishal

********//////********

अगले दिन अनाथाश्रम से लौटते वक्त नंदिनी पूजा के रेस्टोरेंट पर ही रुक गयी. अंदर काउंटर पर एक आदमी बैठा था. नंदिनी ने अंदाजा लगा लिया यह रोहित ही था. 

-पूजा कहाँ मिलेगी? नंदिनी ने पूछा. 
-जी आप कौन?
-मैं उसकी दोस्त हूँ. 
-आप दो मिनट बैठिये मैं बुला कर लाता हूँ.
कुछ ही देर में पूजा सामने थी.
-जी आप? मगर रोहित ने तो मुझसे कहा था कि मेरी कोई दोस्त आई हैं.
- हां, मैंने उससे यही कहा था. मैं उसे बेवजह परेशान नही करना चाहती थी. 
- हम्म थैंक्स. मगर मैने पहले ही कहा था कि मैं सबकुछ बता चुकी हूँ. 

-मुझे मालुम हैं. देखो पूजा...मैं जानती हूँ कि इस केस में पहले ही तुम्हे काफी परेशान किया जा चूका हैं. मगर मैं यह जांच अलग तरीके से कर रही हूँ. अगर कुछ भी ऐसा हैं जो किसी कारण से तुमने पहले नही बताया हो, तुम मुझे बता सकती हो. 

-मगर आप दुसरो से अलग कैसे हैं?
-याग्निक... नंदिनी कुछ देर के लिए रुक गयी.
-हां...एसीपी चतुर्वेदी ने मुझे बताया था कि ताश्री ने हमारे बारें में अपनी डायरी में लिखा था तो?
-मैं उसे पहले से जानती थी.

पूजा आश्चर्य से नंदिनी को देखने लगी. 
मैं कभी उससे प्यार करती थी. आज से लगभग पांच साल पहले की बात हैं..

-मगर याग्निक की तो शादी हो चुकी थी.
-हां मुझे बाद में पता चला था. तुम्हारी तरह में भी उसके जाल में फंस गयी थी. तुम खुशकिस्मत थी कि तुम बच गई. तुम्हारे साथ ताश्री थी. 

-कमीना कहीं का...पूजा की आँखे गुस्से से लाल हो गयी. 
-पूजा ताश्री ने सिर्फ तुम्हारे नही मेरे भी गुनाहगार को सजा दिलाई थी. ताश्री के हम दोनों पर अहसान हैं. यहीं वो कारण हैं जिसके लिए मैं ताश्री के कातिल को सजा दिलवाना चाहती हूँ. अगर तुम कुछ भी जानती हो जो की इस केस में मेरी मदद कर सकता हैं तो प्लीज मुझे बता दो. 

पूजा कुछ देर के लिए खामोश हो गई. 
-उस दिन जब ताश्री अंतस के कमरे में बेहोश थी, अंतस को किसी का फोन आया था, कोई ऋषि नाम का आदमी था. 

अंतस उसे बड़े भाई कह कर बुला रहा था. वो बार बार किसी संगठन का नाम ले रहा था. वो कहा रहा था की यहाँ का काम बहुत जल्द ही ख़त्म होने वाला हैं, फिर वो वापस लौट जायेगा. 
-यहाँ का काम... मगर अंतस तो यहाँ सिर्फ एक ही काम से आया था. नंदिनी ने मन ही मन में कहा.

----------


## shriram

* विशाल जी आपकी यह कहानी बहुत ही अच्छी है औऱ आप जल्दी जल्दी अपडेट भी दे रहे है । ये दोनों बातें सोने पे सुहागा की तरह है ।इन दोनों बातों के लिए आपको कोटिशः धन्यबाद ।
*

----------


## vishal

> * विशाल जी आपकी यह कहानी बहुत ही अच्छी है औऱ आप जल्दी जल्दी अपडेट भी दे रहे है । ये दोनों बातें सोने पे सुहागा की तरह है ।इन दोनों बातों के लिए आपको कोटिशः धन्यबाद ।
> *


सुन्दर शब्दो से प्रोत्साहित करने के लिए और सूत्र पर आने के लिए आपका धन्यबाद श्रीराम जी

----------


## vishal

नंदिनी एक रेस्टोरेंट में अकेली बैठी थी. रेस्टोरेंट के चारो और ग्लास लगे हुए थे. यह देर शाम का समय था. 
रेस्टोरेंट के अन्दर मंद-मंद संगीत चल रहा था, जो माहोल को रोमांटिक बना रहा था मगर नंदिनी तो एक अजीब ही दुविधा में फंसी हुई थी. 
वो सोच रही थी कि आखिर वो कहाँ से कहाँ तक आ गयी हैं. उसने कभी सोचा भी नही था कि वो यहाँ तक आ पायेगी. 
लेकिन अजीब बात हैं, जब उसने शुरुआत की तब उसके साथ कितने लोग थे मगर आज वो बिलकुल अकेली थी. 
रास्ते में कुछ मुसाफिर मिले भी तो वो भी केवल दर्द ही देकर गए. शायद उसे भी अब अकेली रहने की आदत पढ़ चुकी थी या फिर किसी के साथ से ही डर लगने लगा था. मगर शायद वो अब अकेली नही थी, वो विजय के बारें में सोचने लगी थी. 

वो उसे शुरू से अच्छा लगता था, विजय में एक स्थिरता थी, उसकी आँखों में एक सम्मान था, उसके साथ में अपनापन था. वह सुलझा हुआ समझदार इंसान था मगर नंदिनी ने कभी उसे उस नज़रिये से नही देखा था. 

मगर इन दिनों उन दोनों के बीच नजदीकियां ज्यादा ही बढ़ रही थी. वो चाहती तो विजय को रोक सकती थी मगर उसे इसमें कुछ गलत भी नही लग रहा था...

----------


## vishal

नंदिनी रेस्टोरेंट के शीशे से बाहर देखते हुए यह सब सोच रही थी तभी नंदिनी की नज़र सामने एक दूकान पर पड़ी. यह एक पर्स की दूकान थी. 

अभी-अभी इस दूकान में कोई गया था. नंदिनी को वो शक्ल जानी पहचानी लगी. उसने फटाफट काउंटर पर बिल दिया और बाहर आ कर इंतज़ार करने लगी. 
कुछ देर बाद उस दूकान से वो लड़की बाहर निकली. नंदिनी ने उसे ध्यान से देखा. उसकी आंख्ने फटी की फटी रह गयी. उसे अपनी आँखों पर विश्वास नही हो रहा था. यह तो ताश्री हैं!!

नीली टीशर्ट, काली जींस, गले में एक मफलर, चेहरे पर एक बच्चे जैसी मासूमियत...ऐसा लग रहा था एक बच्ची बस उम्र में बड़ी हो गयी हो. उसकी आँखों पर चश्मा नही था पर चेहरे पर एक मुस्कान थी. 

हाथ में बैग लिए, मन ही मन कुछ सोचते हुए मुस्कुराते हुए जा रही थी. जैसे अपने किसी करतब पर खुश हो रही हो. नंदिनी कुछ पल तक एक टक उसे निहारती रही जैसे किसी माँ को अपना खोया हुआ बच्चा मिल गया हो. 

नंदिनी उसका पीछा करने लगी. कुछ देर चलने के बाद आगे बाइक पर एक लड़का हाथ में एक बेग लिए खड़ा था. शायद यह अंतस था. उसके बैग में ख़रीदे हुए कपडे थे.

अंतस- इतना वक्त लगता हैं तुम्हे एक बैग खरीदने में...मैंने सारे कपडे खरीद लिए और आधे घंटे से यहाँ खड़ा हूँ. 

ताश्री- वो दूकान वाला सरासर पागल बना रहा था, ६०० का पर्स १५०० में बेच रहा था. मैंने भी कह दिया मैं उसके दिल्ली वाले सप्लायर वर्मा की बेटी हूँ. 
बेचारा फ्री में देने के लिए तैयार हो गया था. ताश्री ने चहकते हुए कहा. 

अतंस- तुम कब इन भोले भाले दुकानदारो को ठगना छोडोगी ताश्री! 
ताश्री- जब ये मुझे ठगना छोड़ देंगे. ताश्री ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा. 
नंदिनी का शक अब पक्का हो गया था, यह ताश्री ही थी. ताश्री बाइक पर बैठी ही थी कि नंदिनी दौड़ कर उनके पास पहुँच गई. उसने उनपर अपनी बन्दुक तान दी, रुक जाओ ताश्री...नंदिनी ने चिल्लाकर कहा. 
ताश्री ने एक बार नंदिनी को घुरा. 

तुम बहुत दूर आ चुकी हो नंदिनी. ताश्री ने नंदिनी को घूरते हुए ही कहा.
मतलब?
यह रास्ता सही नही हैं. ताश्री ने उधर देखा. वहां से एक ट्रक आ रही थी. ट्रक नंदिनी को चपेट में लेती हुई निकल गयी. 
अचानक नंदिनी की नींद खुल गयी. बड़ा अजीब सपना था. वो पुरी पसीने तरबतर हो गयी थी. उसका सर भी काफी भारी हो रहा था. उसने घडी की और देखा तो सुबह के दस बज रहे थे. वो फताफट तैयार हुई और थाने के लिए निकली.

----------


## vishal

$$$$$$$$$$$$

तुम शहर छोड़ कर जा रहे हो. तुम्हारा काम ख़तम हो गया?
-काम...मेरा कोई काम नहीं हैं...मैं यहाँ सिर्फ तुम्हारे लिए आया था. 
तभी मेरा फोन बजा. यह माँ का फोन था. 
-तू कौन से वार्ड में हैं?
-C-3 में क्यों?
-मैं यहाँ हॉस्पिटल में हूँ.
-आप यहाँ हॉस्पिटल में क्या कर रही हैं?
-तेरे लिए खाना लेकर आई हूँ और पूजा के मम्मी पापा से भी मिल लुंगी. 
-आप निचे ही रुको मैं आती हूँ. मैंने फोन रखा.
कौन था. मेरे फोन रखते ही अंतस ने पूछा. 
मेरी माँ हैं.
तुम्हारी माँ...यहाँ हॉस्पिटल में हैं?
हां...क्यों?
नही..कुछ नही. अंतस खड़ा हो गया. 
तभी सामने से माँ आती दिखाई दी. माँ ने पहले मेरी और देखा और फिर अंतस की ओर...उनकी नज़रे अंतस पर ही टीक गयी. वो उसे घूरते हुए ही मेरे पास आई. 
- अब पूजा कैसी हैं? उन्होंने मेरी और देखते हुए कहा.
- अभी कुछ पता नही चल रहा हैं, ऑपरेशन के लिए कह रहे हैं. 
- तू रात यही रुकेगी? 
- हां..मैंने धीरे से कहा. 
- हम्म...मैं इसीलिए तेरे लिए खाना लेकर आई हूँ. परेशान मत होना सब ठीक हो जाएगा. 
अंतस वापस बेंच पर बैठ गया था. माँ ने दो तीन बार नज़रे चुराकर अंतस की ओर देखा. फिर वो पूजा के माँ-बाप से मिलने चली गयी. 
मैं अब चलता हूँ. माँ के जाते ही अंतस ने कहा. 
हम्म...मैंने कोई जवाब नही दिया. जैसे मुझे इससे कोई फर्क नही पड़ता हो.

----------


## vishal

उसके जाने के बाद मैं वही बैठ गयी. कुछ देर बाद माँ वापस आ गई. 
- काफी महंगा ऑपरेशन हैं? माँ ने मेरा पास आकर कहा. 
- हां...पूजा के परिवार वाले पता नही इतने पैसे कहा से लायेंगे. 
-हम्म...वो जल्दी ही ठीक हो जाएगी. तू चिंता मत कर. 
वो लड़का कौन था. माँ ने कुछ देर रुककर कहा. 
-कौन...अंतस?
-हां..वही जो अभी यहाँ खड़ा था. 
-वो पूजा का दोस्त हैं. 
-हम्म...ठीक हैं मैं जा रही हूँ तुम अपना ख्याल रखना. 

शाम को कोई 9.00 बजे का वक़्त था. पूजा की माँ और मैं दोनों बैठे हुए थे. कुछ दूर पूजा के पापा उनके रिश्तेदार के साथ कुछ बात कर रहे थे. शायद पैसो की व्यवस्था कर रहे हो. तभी एक अंकल आये. 
जी वो पूजा के पेरेंट्स? उन्होंने हमारे पास आकर पूछा. 
मैं उसकी माँ हूँ. पूजा की माँ ने कहा. अब तक पूजा के पापा और रिश्तेदार भी हमारे पास आ गए थे.

----------


## vishal

मैं रोहित का पिता हूँ. उस व्यक्ति ने पूजा के पापा से कहा.
- रोहित? पूजा के पापा ने सवालिया अंदाज में कहा. 
- वो लड़का जो पूजा को यहाँ लेकर आया था. मैंने उन्हें समझाते हुए कहा. 
- मैंने ऑपरेशन का खर्चा काउंटर पर पे कर दिया हैं. डॉक्टर्स बहुत जल्दी ही ऑपरेशन शुरू कर देंगे. डॉक्टर माथुर मेरे फ्रेंड ही हैं. आपको चिंता करने की जरुरत नही हैं.
- जी..मगर...आपने...पूजा के पापा कुछ बोल ही नही पाए. शायद उन्हें कुछ समझ में नही आ रहा था. 
-थैंक्स अंकल...पूजा के पापा हो सकेगा जितना जल्दी आपको वापस लौटा देंगे. मैंने कहा.
- नही बेटा उसकी जरुरत नही हैं. उन्होंने कहा. मैं और पूजा के पापा दोनों उन्हें आँखें फाड़ कर देखने लगे. 
- शायद आपको मालुम नही हैं...मेरा बीटा आपकी बेटी से प्यार करता हैं. आज जब वो पूजा के ऑपरेशन के लिए मुझसे पैसे मांगने आया तो मैंने मना कर दिया. मगर फिर उसने सुसाइड करने की कोशिश की.
- सुसाइड!! हम सब चौंक गये.
- वो अब कैसा हैं? पूजा के पापा ने घबराते हुए पूछा. 
- वो अब ठीक हैं...अच्छा हुआ की हम ऐन मौके पर पहुँच गए वरना कुछ भी अनर्थ हो सकता था.
- भगवान् का शुक्र हैं. हमने राहत की सांस ली.
- हम कई बार अपने बच्चो को समझने में कितनी बड़ी गलती कर देते हैं. हम जिसे उनकी नादानियाँ समझते हैं वो बड़ी जिम्मेदारी होती हैं. अगर आपको कोई ऐतराज़ न हो तो पूजा के ठीक होते ही मैं उसकी शादी रोहित के साथ करवाना चाहता हूँ.
पूजा के मम्मी-पापा की आँखे आसुओं से भर गयी थी. वे कुछ भी नही बोल पाए.

----------


## vishal

********//////********

वो फटाफट तैयार हुई और थाने के लिए निकली. थाने पहुंची तो नंदिनी ने देखा की थाने में कोई नही था. 

उसने पहरेदार से पूछा कि सब कहाँ गए. पहरेदार ने बताया कि कोई केस आया हुआ हैं, विजय सर जाब्ता लेकर गए हुए हैं. 

नंदिनी ने विजय को फोन करके पूछा तो उसने बताया कि किसी पेट्रोल पम्प पर गाँव वालो का झगडा हो गया था. स्थित अब नियंत्रण में थी. वो कुछ ही देर में लौटने वाले हैं.

नंदिनी अपने केबिन में आ गई और कुछ फाइल्स देखने लगी. तभी उसे किसी फाइल की जरुरत महसूस हुई तो उसने पहरेदार को आवाज लगाईं. हो सकता हैं चाय पीने गया हो. 

नंदिनी ने मन ही मन में सोचा और खुद ही उठकर फाइल लेने चली गयी. 

स्टोर रूम में ढेर सारी फाइलें थी. फाइलों का अम्बार लगा हुआ था. कुछ ही देर में नंदिनी को समझ में आ गया कि फाइलें इंडेक्स से नही जमी हुई हैं और उसे मेहनत करनी होगी. 

वो फाइल ढूढने के लिए इधर-उधर देखने लगी. कुछ रेक देखने के बाद उसकी नज़र एक अलमारी पर पड़ी, उसने उसमें ढूंढा मगर उसमें भी कुछ नही था. तभी उसकी नज़र कबडड के पीछे बनी अलमारी में गयी. कब्बड उसके आगे पड़ा था मगर एक छोटी सी दरार थी उसमें से एक पीला पैकेट दिख रहा था. 

नंदिनी ने हाथ उस दरार में हाथ डाल कर वो पैकेट बाहर निकाला. उस पैकेट के नीचे ही एक फोल्डर पड़ा था. नंदिनी ने वो फोल्डर भी उठा लिया. वो इन दोनों को लेकर वापस ऑफिस में आ गयी. 

नादिनी ने वो फोल्डर खोला तो उसके अन्दर एक पोस्टमार्टम रिपोर्ट पड़ी थी, दिव्या नाम की किसी लड़की की. रिपोर्ट देखने के बाद नंदिनी ने वो पैकेट खोला. उसमें एक डायरी थी. उसने डायरी खोलकर देखा. यह ताश्री की डायरी थी.

----------


## vishal

कुछ ही देर में विजय और बाकि सब लोग भी आ गए. थोड़ी देर बाद विजय नंदिनी के केबिन में आया. 
तुम आ गयी. मुझे लगा आज छुट्टी पर हो. विजय ने बैठते हुए पूछा. 

हम्म...नंदिनी जैसे उसे नज़रअंदाज किया. यह दिव्या कौन हैं? नंदिनी ने पूछा.

-दिव्या...कौन दिव्या मैडम? विजय ने थोड़े आश्चर्य से पूछा. मैडम सुनते ही नंदिनी ने विजय की ओर देखा. 
आई मीन नंदिनी. विजय ने अपनी भूल सुधारते हुए कहा.

मुझे यह पोस्टमार्टम रिपोर्ट मिली थी. नादिनी ने रिपोर्ट विजय को दिखाते हुए कहा. 

क्या नंदिनी? पहले वो ताश्री फिर यह दिव्या! तुम भी क्या गड़े मुर्दे उखाड़ने पर तुली हो? विजय ने नंदिनी के हाथ से वो रिपोर्ट लेकर देखते हुए कहा. 

यह रिपोर्ट बिना किसी केस फाइल के पड़ी हुई थी. नंदिनी ने स्पष्ट करते हुए कहा.

अरे हां... याद आया. एक बार हॉस्पिटल वालो ने हमें गलत पेशेंट की पोस्टमार्टम रिपोर्ट भेज दी थी. शायद यह वहीँ हैं. मैंने कहा था इसे रद्दी में दे देना.

अच्छा हुआ नही दी, वरना ताश्री की डायरी भी रद्दी में चली जाती. नंदिनी ने टेबल पर पड़ी डायरी की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा.

-अरे वाह..यह तुम्हे कहाँ मिल गयी. मैं ढूंढ-ढूंढ कर थक गया था.
-इसी रिपोर्ट के साथ ही पड़ी थी, कबडड के पीछे.
-तभी मुझे नहीं मिली. चलो अच्छा हुआ झंझट छुटा. 
-...और वो रामनायक के शुटर्स से कुछ पता चला? नंदिनी ने डायरी अपनी रैक में रखते हुए कहा. 

-हां मैडम...मूर्तियों की स्मगल्लिंग कर रहे थे. 
-मगर एक ही तरह की इतनी सारी मूर्तियाँ कहा लेकर जा रहे थे. 
-वो तो कुछ बता नही रहे हैं...कह रहे हैं किसी स्टेचू डीलर के पास ले जा रहे थे, मगर नाम नही बता रहे हैं. 
-चलो मैं पूछती हूँ. मैं पूछ चूका हूँ मैडम...आपके हाथ का दर्द. 
-अब ठीक हैं...चलो थोड़ी कसरत भी हो जाएगी. 
-मैडम मुझे कहीं बाहर जाना हैं, मैं जाकर आता हूँ.
-हम्म...ओके...जल्दी ही जाना..हमें मदनलाल के केस पर भी काम करना हैं.
-जी मैडम...विजय ने कहा और फाइल लेकर बाहर चला गया.

----------


## vishal

नंदिनी सेल में गयी और ड्राईवर से पूछताछ करने लगी मगर आधे घंटे तक पूछताछ करने के बाद भी कुछ ख़ास पता नही चला पाया. 

बहुत ढीठ हैं साले. उगलना तो तुमको पड़ेगा. नंदिनी ने जेल का गेट बंद करते हुए कहा. 

मैडम मुझे एक फोन करना हैं. तभी उनमें से एक ड्राईवर ने कहा.
किसे? नंदिनी ने पूछा.

जी मेरी घरवाली को...चार दिन से कुछ खोज-खबर नहीं हुई है तो परेशान हो रही होगी. 

हम्म...ठीक हैं हवालदार इसे फोन करवा दो. नंदिनी ने हवालदार से कहा और अपने केबिन में आ गयी. फोन नंदिनी के केबिन के पीछे की तरफ ही था. जिसके ऊपर एक रोशनदान बना हुआ था. नंदिनी को बाहर की आवाज सुनाई दे रही थी.

जय महाकाल...मैं नीलकंठ...उस ड्राईवर ने फोन पर कहा. 
....ट्रक को पुलिस ने पकड़ लिया हैं, अभी हम जेल में हैं...
जी हां...संगठन का कार्य हैं...मेरी उपस्थिति अनिवार्य हैं...आपको कोई न कोई उपाय अवश्य निकालना होगा. ... 
...सभा का सञ्चालन मुझे ही देखना हैं....
धन्यवाद...आभार आपका..

ड्राईवर फोन रखकर वापस अपने सेल में चला गया. नंदिनी भी कुछ फाइल्स देखने लगी, तभी उसका फोन बजा. फोन कमिश्नर का था.

----------


## vishal

जी कमिश्नर साहब. नंदिनी ने सतर्क होते हुए कहा.
मिस नंदिनी आपने एमजी रोड के ढाबे से दो लोगो को गिरफ्तार किया हैं. 

जी कमिश्नर साहब उन्होंने हमारें हवालदार पर फायरिंग की थी और वे मूर्तियों की स्मगलिंग कर रहे थे.

मिस नंदिनी...आपसे एक भूल हुई हैं, उनमें से एक व्यक्ति ट्रक का ड्राईवर हैं मगर दूसरा नीलकंठ, वो बेगुनाह हैं. वो तो बस उसके साथ वहां बैठकर खाना खा रहा था. आप उसे अभी रिहा कीजिये. 

लेकिन सर उसने...

लेकिन वेकिन कुछ नही मिस नंदिनी. आप वैसे भी एक निर्दोष व्यक्ति को दो दिन जेल में रख चुकी हैं. उसका वकील अभी जमानत के कागजात लेकर आ रहा हैं. आप उसे अभी रिहा कीजिये. 

इतना कह कर कमीशनर ने फोन रख दिया. 
नंदिनी सीधा उठ कर उस ड्राईवर के सेल में गयी और खीच कर उसके कान के नीचे दो झापड़ लगाये. 
किसे फोन गया था बे तूने? नंदिनी ने गुस्से में पूछा.

जी मैडम...वो..घरवाली को किया था...

और फोन करने के 5 मिनट में तेरे बाप का फोन आ गया. साले हैं कौन तू जो तुझे छुडाने के लिए खुद कमिश्नर फोन कर रहा हैं और यह संगठन क्या हैं?

----------


## vishal

संगठन...जी वो हमारा जयपुर ट्रांसपोर्ट आर्गेनाईजेशन हैं.

और तुझे कौनसी मीटिंग में जाना हैं?
हमारे आर्गेनाईजेशन की ही मीटिंग हैं?
कब?
कल ही हैं..

तभी हवलदार ने टोका. मैडम वो इसका वकील आया हैं.
अरे वाह! बड़ा जल्दी आ गया. नंदिनी ने सेल से बाहर निकलते हुए कहा. 
एक काम करो, तुम चेक करो कल जयपुर ट्रांसपोर्ट ऑर्गनाइजेशन की कोई मीटिंग हैं क्या? नंदिनी ने हवालदार से कहा और अपने केबिन में आ गयी. 

उसने बाहर आकर चेक किया सारे डॉक्यूमेंट सही थे, उसे छोड़ने के अलावा और कोई चारा नही था. 
नंदिनी ने उसे रिहा कर दिया. उसके जाने के बाद उसने एक हवालदार को बुलाया. 

एक काम करो, इस पर नज़र रखो. जहाँ इसका वकील इससे अलग हो वहां से इसे उठा कर वापस ले आओ.

----------


## vishal

कुछ ही देर में हवालदार उस ड्राईवर को पकड़कर वापस ले आया. 
एक काम करो, इसे पीछे वाले लॉकअप में डाल दो. नंदिनी ने उस हवालदार से कहा. 

कुछ देर बाद विजय भी वापस आ गया. नंदिनी ने पूरा माजरा विजय को बताया.

तुम्हे उस तरह जमानत पर रिहा किये हुए व्यक्ति को वापस नही लाना चाहिए था. विजय ने समझाया. 
तो क्या करती जिसने मुझ पर गोली चलायी उसे ऐसे ही छोड़ देती. 

मगर फिर भी अगर कमिश्नर ने खुद फोन किया था तो जरुर कुछ ख़ास रहा होगा. 

कुछ भी हो जब तक मैं इन मूर्तियों और इस संगठन के बारें में पता नही कर लेती कोई रिहा नही होगा. नंदिनी गुस्से में थी.

कुछ देर बाद वो शांत हुई. मैं लंच लेकर आती हूँ. नंदिनी ने निकलते हुए कहा. 
जी मैडम. 

कुछ देर बाद नंदिनी वापस आई. वो विजय के साथ बैठकर कुछ फाइल्स डिस्कस करने लगी.
तभी एक हवालदार दोड़ते हुए आया. 
वो...मैडम...
वो पसीने में भीगा हुआ था. उसकी सांस फुल गयी थी.
क्या हुआ? नंदिनी ने खड़े होते हुए पूछा.
मैडम...वो ड्राईवर ने आत्महत्या कर ली हैं.
उसने सांस लेते हुए कहा.

----------


## vishal

$$$$$$$$$$

05/02/2013

3-4 दिन से हॉस्पिटल घर और घर से हॉस्पिटल यहीं रूटीन था. पूजा को होश आ गया हैं, उसकी तबियत अब ठीक हैं मगर एक पैर में फ्रैक्चर हैं.

 डॉक्टर ने कहा हैं कुछ दिन चलने में दिक्कत होगी मगर बाद में ठीक हो जाएगी. होश में आने पर वो थोड़े सदमे में थी. उसे कुछ समझ में नही आ रहा था कि अचानक यह सब कसी हो गया, उसे तो एक्सीडेंट कैसे हुआ यह भी कुछ याद नही था. 

रोहित अगले दिन हॉस्पिटल आया था. मैंने उसे पैसो के लिए थैंक्स कहा मगर उसकी बेवकूफी के लिए उसे डांटा भी...उसने बताया कि उस दिन जब उसने घर जाकर अपने पापा से पैसे मांगे तो उन्होंने मना कर दिया. काफी मीन्नते करने के बाद भी जब वो नही माने तो उसका दिल बैठ गया और उसे इसके अलावा और कोई रास्ता ही नही सुझा. 

हम कई बार लोगो को समझने में बड़ी गलती कर देते हैं. हम किसी को पहली बार देखते ही उसके बारें में कोई राय बना लेते हैं, उसे पसंद या नापसंद कर लेते हैं, उसे अच्छी तरह समझे बिना और फिर बाद में पछताते हैं. 

शायद कोई व्यक्ति अच्छा या बुरा नहीं होता यह तो बस व्यक्ति के किरदार होते हैं, हमारा जिस किरदार से सामना होता हम उसे वहीँ मान लेते हैं. रोहित को जब मैंने पहली बार देखा तो उसे अमीर बाप की बिगड़ी हुई औलाद समझा था. मगर मैं गलत थी.

----------


## vishal

अंतस उस दिन के बाद मुझे नज़र नही आया. शायद वो चला गया था. मगर मैं उससे मिलने के लिए बैचेन हो रही थी. 

पता नही मुझे क्या हो रहा हैं? जब वो सामने होता हैं तो उसपर गुस्सा आता हैं उससे झगड़ा करती हूँ. मगर जब वो सामने नही होता हैं तब मैं बैचेन हो जाती हूँ. 

उस दिन उसने कहा था कि उसने अपना सामान पैक कर लिया हैं तो शायद वो शहर छोड़ कर चला गया हो. 
मगर मैं गलत थी...

शाम को मैं हॉस्पिटल के बाहर गार्डेन में बैठी थी. सूरज डूब चूका था, मौसम ठंडा हो गया था. ठंडी-ठंडी हवा चल रही थी. गार्डन में कुछ पेशेंट्स के परिजन भी बैठे हुए थे. मैं उन्हें ही देख रही थी.

 तभी किसी ने मुझे आवाज दी. जैसे किसी सुखी धरती पर बारिश की पहली बुँदे गिरी हो. मैं बिना पीछे देखे ही इस आवाज को पहचान गई थी. यह अंतस ही था. वो मेरे पास आ गया.

तुम अब तक गए नही. मैंने अपनी मुस्कराहट को थामते हुए कहा. मुझे लगा तुम चले गए होंगे.

मैंने सोचा एक बार नींव को दुबारा भर कर देखा जाए. अब तक तो केवल दीवारे ही बनी हैं, मकान तो अब तक बना ही नही. उसने एक पहेली सी कही. 
मतलब? मैंने उठते हुए कहा. 

तुमने उस दिन कहा था न कि मैं रिश्तो की नींव ही साजिशो से भरता हूँ तो इस बार सच से भरने की कोशिश करता हूँ. एक नए रिश्ते की शुरुआत करते हैं. हम दोनों साथ-साथ चलने लगे थे. 

और अगर मैं कहूँ की अब मुझे कोई रिश्ता बनाना ही नहीं हैं तो? मैंने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा. मैं उसका चेहरा पढ़ रही थी ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे वो कुछ सोच रहा था.

----------


## vishal

रिश्ता तो बन चूका हैं, बात तो उसे निभाने की हैं. उसने कहा. हम दोनों चलते चलते एक गली में आ गए थे. रोडलेम्प की लाल रौशनी छाई हुई थी. सामने से कोई दो आदमी आ रहे थे. 

हां...मगर रिश्ते को निभाने के लिए सच बोलने की जरुरत होती हैं और शायद तुम्हे उसकी आदत नही हैं. मैंने साफ़-साफ़ कहा. 

हां...तुम ऐसा मान सकती हो मगर मैं बस सही वक्त का इंतज़ार कर रहा था. 

और अब वो सही वक्त आ गया हैं. मैंने उसे घूरते हुए पूछा.
हां...शायद...
तभी सामने से आते वो आदमी हमारे सामने आकर खड़े हो गए. ये दो हट्टे कट्टे लोग थे. 

अरे भाई सामने से हटो..क्यों रास्ता रोक कर खड़े हो? अंतस ने उनसे कहा. 

शायद तुम ही गलत रास्ते पर चल रहे हो. उनमें से एक ने कहा. हमने ध्यान नही दिया था हमारे पीछे दो लोग और आ रहे थे. वो चारो हमें घेर कर खड़े हो गए. 

बेहतर होता संगठन इससे दूर ही रहता. उसने अंतस को घूरते हुए मेरी और इशारा करते हुए कहा. 

कितने आदमी हो. अंतस ने मुस्कुराकर कहा. मुझे आश्चर्य हुआ. मेरी डर के मारे हालत खराब हो रही थी. यह मुस्कुरा रहा था. 

जितने भी हैं तुम्हारे लिए तो काफी हैं. उसने अंतस से कहा.

----------


## Balrajg1970

*विशाल जी आपकी यह कहानी बहुत ही अच्छी है औऱ आप जल्दी जल्दी अपडेट भी  दे रहे है । ये दोनों बातें सोने पे सुहागा की तरह है ।इन दोनों बातों के  लिए आपको कोटिशः धन्यबाद ।*

----------


## vishal

> *विशाल जी आपकी यह कहानी बहुत ही अच्छी है औऱ आप जल्दी जल्दी अपडेट भी  दे रहे है । ये दोनों बातें सोने पे सुहागा की तरह है ।इन दोनों बातों के  लिए आपको कोटिशः धन्यबाद ।*


धन्यबाद महोदय

----------


## vishal

चलो देखते हैं. अंतस ने मेरी और देख कर कहा. ताश्री! अच्छा होगा तुम दूर चली जाओ. 
हां...मेम..आप यहाँ से चली जाए. उनमें से एक ने कहा. 
मैं चुपचाप वहां से दूर चली गयी. यह क्या हो रहा था मुझे कुछ समझ ही नही आ रहा था. मैं कुछ दूर आकर खड़ी हो गयी. 

मैं डर से थर-थर काँप रही थी. 
उसमें से एक ने अंतस को पीछे से पकड़ने की कोशिश की...अंतस ने अपने कोहनी उसके पेट में मारी और फिर जैसे ही वो झुका उसके सर पर दे मारा...वो वहीँ नीचे बैठ गया...तभी अंतस ने उसके चेहरे पर एक लात मारी और वो जमीन पर पड़ा था.

यह किसी फिल्म के फाइट सीन जैसा था. पांच सेकंड के अन्दर ही वो शख्स जमीन पर पड़ा था. 
फिर वो तीनो एक साथ अंतस पर झपट्टे. अंतस ने पीछे हटते हुए उन तीनो पर लात घुसे बरसाना शुरू कर दिए. कुछ ही देर में एक एक कर वो तीनो भी ढेर हो गए. 

अगली बार उससे कहना की ढंग के आदमी भेजे. अंतस ने एक आदमी के पास जाकर कहा. वो चारो बुरी तरह से ज़ख़्मी हो गए थे. वो धीरे उठे और भाग खड़े हुए. यह तुमने अच्छा नही किया लड़के, तुम्हे इसका अंजाम भुगतना होगा. जाते-जाते एक आदमी अंतस को धमकी देकर देकर गया.

----------


## vishal

अंतस फिर मेरी तरह आया. चलो ताश्री! उसने कहा. अंतस को भी कुछ छोटे आई थी. 

चलो हॉस्पिटल चलते हैं. मैंने उसे सहारा देते हुए कहा. 

नही उसकी जरुरत नही हैं...मैं ठीक हूँ. उसने कराहते हुए कहा.

ये लोग कौन थे? मैंने पूछा. 

राणा के आदमी थे. उसने बिना मेरी और देखते हुए कहा. मेरा सर चकरा गया. राणा के आदमी!
मगर राणा ने क्यों तुम्हारे ऊपर....

मगर-वगर कुछ नही..तुम कल सुबह ग्यारह बजे मेरे रूम पर आ जाना. मेरे पास अब ज्यादा वक्त नही हैं. 
उसने ऑटो रुकवाया और उसमें बैठ कर चला गया. 
मैं वापस हॉस्पिटल में आ गयी. आखिर राणा ने क्यों अंतस पर हमला करवाया. और यह संगठन क्या हैं? मुझे कुछ भी समझ में नही आ रहा था.

----------


## vishal

*******///////*******

तभी एक हवालदार दोड़ते हुए आया.

वो...मैडम...

वो पसीने में भीगा हुआ था. उसकी सांस फुल गयी थी.

क्या हुआ? नंदिनी ने खड़े होते हुए पूछा.

मैडम...वो ड्राईवर ने आत्महत्या कर ली हैं.

उसने सांस लेते हुए कहा.

क्या? नंदिनी और विजय दोनों चौंकते हुए उठ खड़े हुए. दोनों तेजी से लॉकअप की तरफ भागे. ड्राईवर एक रस्सी के सहारे पंखे पर लटका हुआ था. पास ही दो हवालदार खड़े थे.

इसे निचे उतारो. नंदिनी ने चिल्लाते हुए कहा.

हवालदार तेजी से दौड़कर उसके पास गए और उसे नीचे उतारा. वो अब तक मर चूका था. एक हवालदार सफ़ेद कपडा लाया और उस पर ओढा दिया.

यह फंदे पर लटक गया तब तक तुम लोग कहाँ थे? नंदिनी पहरेदार की तरफ देखकर चिल्लाई.

पहरेदार भी डर से थर-थर काँप रहे थे.

वो मैडम....यह सेल थोडा अन्दर की तरफ हैं तो हम इधर कम ही आते हैं. एक हवालदार ने डरते-डरते कहा.

...और यह रस्सी यहाँ तक कैसे पहुंची? विजय ने पंखे के ऊपर लटकी रस्सी की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा.

वो...रस्सी...हवलदार आगे कुछ नही कह पाया. कुछ देर बाद नंदिनी और विजय दोनों केबिन में आ गए.

यह पता नही कैसे हो गया. नंदिनी ने बैठते हुए चिंता में कहा.

नंदिनी फंसे तो हम बेहद खतरनाक हैं. एसपी के खुद फोन करने पर तुमने उस ड्राईवर को रिहा किया. रिलीज़ डाक्यूमेंट्स पर तुम्हारे साइन हैं. फिर तुम उसे उठा कर वापस जेल में डाल देती हो और वो आत्महत्या कर लेता हैं. 

अगर बाहर किसी को भनक भी लग गयी तो हंगामा हो जाएगा कोई यकीन नही करेगा की यह आत्महत्या हैं मर्डर नही...हम सबका सस्पेंशन पक्का हैं. विजय ने स्थिति की गंभीरता समझाते हुए कहा.

----------


## vishal

स्टाफ में से कोई मिला हुआ हैं...या फिर यह भी हो सकता हैं कि उसने कपडे सुखाने की रस्सी उठा ली हो.

तब तो इस खबर के बाहर जाने की सम्भावना और भी जयादा हैं. अब हमें क्या करना चाहिए. नंदिनी खुद पसीने से तरबतर थी.

हमें एक झूठ को छुपाने के लिए दूसरा झूठ बोलना होगा. मगर हो सकता हैं यह तरिका तुम्हे ज्यादा पसंद नही आये. विजय ने नंदिनी की तरफ देखते हुए कहा.

तुम्हे जो करना हैं वो करो, मुझे तो कुछ सूझ ही नही रहा हैं.

विजय बाहर आ गया और एक हवालदार को बुला कर कुछ कहा. कुछ ही देर में तीन चार लोग एक गाडी लेकर आए और ड्राईवर की लाश को उठाकर ले गए.

यह उस ड्राईवर की लाश को कहाँ ले गए हैं? नंदिनी ने विजय से पूछा.

आज क्या हुआ था? विजय ने नंदिनी से प्रतिप्रश्न किया.

मतलब?

कमिश्नर का फोन आने पर तुमने उस ड्राईवर को रिहा कर दिया फिर?

...फिर हवालदार उसे वापस लेकर आया.

नही लाया.

नंदिनी ने विजय को सवालिया नज़र से देखा.

उस ड्राईवर ने यहाँ से छुटने के बाद आगे की सजा के डर से आत्महत्या कर ली. अभी कुछ ही देर में किसी गांववाले का थाने में फोन आएगा कि किसी पेड़ पर किसी लाश लटकी हुई हैं, हम जायेंगे और केस बनायेंगे.

..और अगर स्टाफ में से किसी ने बाहर खबर कर दी तो? नंदिनी ने परेशान होते हुए पूछा.

लोगो को एक आसान झूठ एक मुश्किल सच से कई गुना बेहतर लगता हैं. ये कहानी तुम्हारी वाली हकीकत से कई आसान हैं और ज्यादा भरोसेमंद भी...

तभी एक हवलदार आया. सर फोन आ गया हैं. उस हवालदार ने कहा.

तुम काफी थक चुकी हो. अब घर जाकर आराम करो. आगे मैं संभाल लूंगा. विजय ने कहा.

मगर....

मगर–वगर कुछ नही. तुम्हे मुझ पर विश्वास हैं न.

हां..बिलकुल. नंदिनी ने मुस्कुराकर कहा.

तो तुम सब मुझ पर छोड़ दो और निश्चिंत होकर घर जाओ.

----------


## vishal

$$$$$$$$$$

05/02/2013

अब किस पर विश्वास करना हैं और किस पर नही कुछ समझ में नहीं आ रहा था. कल जो हुआ सब अप्रत्याशित था. आखिर राणा ने अंतस पर क्यों हमला किया था? 

और उस आदमी ने कहा था कि संगठन मुझसे दूर रहे. आखिर यह संगठन क्या हैं और वो लोग क्यों मुझे उससे दूर रखना चाहते हैं? कहीं अंतस का इस सगठन से कुछ लेना देना तो नही हैं? 

कहीं अंतस से मिलना मेरे लिए खतरनाक तो नही हैं. और अंतस कह रहा था कि उसके पास ज्यादा वक्त नही हैं, आखिर वो किस बात से डर रहा था?

इन सारे सवालो से ही कल से मेरा दिमाग घूम रहा था. मुझे अंतस से मिलने से डर लग रहा था, मगर मेरे लिए इन सवालो का जवाब जानना भी जरुरी था. आखिरकार अब ये मेरे वजूद का सवाल था.

मैंने अंतस को फोन लगाया.

तुम आज आ रही हो न? उसने सामने से पूछा.

हां...मगर तुम्हारे रूम पर नही..हम गार्डन में मिलेंगे.

हा...हा...हा...वो हंसने लगा. तुम्हारा डर मैं समझ सकता हूँ, मगर तुम भी तो मेरा डर समझो. अगर इस बार वो लोग आये तो मैं उनसे नही लड़ सकूँगा.

तो इस बात की क्या गारंटी हैं कि वो तुम्हारे रूम पर नही आयेंगे? मैंने भी अपना दिमाग चलाते हुए कहा.

हां, मुझे पता हैं इसीलिए मैंने कल शाम को ही होटल चेंज कर लिया हैं. आज तुम्हे होटल लीला में आना हैं.

होटल लीला! मैंने चौंकते हुए कहा. वो मेरे घर से कोई सौ किमी दूर हैं.

बिलकुल...तुम बस अपनी गली से बाहर आ जाना..वहां एक कार तुम्हे लेने आ जाएगी.

कार! मगर मैं उसे पहचानूंगी कैसे?

तुम पहचान जाओगी.

हम्म...ठीक हैं. मैंने फोन रखते हुए कहा.

मुझे वास्तव में घबराहट हो रही थी. फिर भी मुझे सच तो जानना ही था. सो मैंने फैसला कर लिया की मैं उससे मिल कर ही रहूंगी.

----------


## vishal

मैं 10.30 बजे तक तैयार होकर घर से निकल गयी. मैं गली के बाहर जाकर खड़ी हुई ही थी कि एक कार आकर रुकी. मैं उसकी और देखने लगी तभी कार का

दरवाजा खुला और एक आदमी बाहर निकला.

अरे! मैं चौंक गयी. यह तो वहीँ ऑटो वाले काका हैं, जिससे मैं अक्सर कोलेज जाती हूँ. उन्होंने सफ़ेद रंग के ड्राईवर वाले कपडे पहन रखे थे. बिलकुल वासी ही जैसे अमीर लोगो के ड्राईवर पहनते हैं.

काका! आप कार भी चलाते हैं. मैंने उन्हें देखते ही पूछा.

बैठो बिटियाँ. उन्होंने पीछे का दरवाजा खोलते हुए कहा.

बैठो मतलब? आप मुझे लेने के लिए आये हैं? आप अंतस को जानते है?

हां...आप जल्दी से कार में बैठिये...हमें देर हो रही हैं.

मैं कार मैं बैठ गयी और वो ड्राइव करने लगे.

काका..आप अंतस को कैसे जानते हैं?

बेटा...आप अभी बहुत-सी बाते नही जानते हो लेकिन अब सब जान जाओगे.

..मगर उस दिन जब हम अंतस को हॉस्पिटल लेकर गये थे उसदिन आप ऐसे बर्ताव कर रहे थे जैसे आप उसे जानते ही नही हो...और उस दिन जब उन लडको ने मुझे छेड़ा था....

मैं कहते कहते रुक गयी. अब मुझे समझ में आ रहा था कि यह सब कुछ मेरी समझ से बड़ा था. मैने कभी गौर ही नही किया था कि हर बार जब भी मैं किसी मुसीबत में होती थी हर बार इन काका का ऑटो ही मुझे लेने आता था.

बच्चे...अभी तुम्हे बहुत कुछ जानना हैं मगर अभी के लिए बस इतना समझ लो कि हम जो कुछ भी कर रहे हैं तुम्हारी भलाई के लिए ही कर रहे हैं.

मैं पीछे हज़ारो सवालो से गिरी हुई चुपचाप बैठी रही

----------


## Loka

बहुत बढ़िया विशाल जी, लगातार मिल रहे अपडेट से मज़ा आ गया

----------


## vishal

दो दिन मौसम शांत रहने के बाद आज फिर से आसमान में काली घटायें छा गयी थी। लगातार बिजलियाँ चमक रही थी। विजय थाने से नहाया था। दिन भर हुई कार्यवाही से वो काफी थक गया था।

 वो अभी कपडे पहन ही रहा था कि डोरबेल बजी। इतना लेट कौन हो सकता हैं? उसने मन ही मन सोचा। कहीं थाणे से तो कोई नही हैं? हो सकता हैं कोई इमरजेंसी हो। 

उसने फटाफट कपडे पहने और दरवाजा खोला, हाथ में बैग लिए नंदिनी खड़ी थी।

नंदिनी तुम यहाँ? इस वक्त....विजय ने कुछ चिंतित होते हुए कहा।

हाँ, वो मुझे घर पर अकेले काफी घबराहट हो रही थी तो मैं यहाँ आ गयी। उसने अंदर आते हुए कहा। सब ठीक से हो गया न, कोई प्रॉब्लम तो नही हुई। नंदिनी काफी परेशान लग रही थी और होना भी चाहिए, आखिर उसके करियर का सवाल था।

अंदर विजय के कपडे इधर उधर पड़े थे, घर भी पूरा अस्त व्यस्त था, विजय तेजी से अंदर गया और कपडे इकट्ठे कर अलमारी में रखने लगा।

नही कोई दिक्कत नही हुई। अब सब ठीक हैं। वैसे तुम फोन करके भी पूछ सकती थी। विजय ने कुछ पेपर ड्रावर में रखते हुए कहा।

क्यों, तुम्हे मेरा यहाँ आना अच्छा नही लगा? नंदिनी पलंग पर बैठी थी, उसने विजय को घूरते हुए कहा। विजय एक सेकंड के लिए रुक गया। उसने नंदिनी को देखा जैसे वो उसकी मनोस्थिति को समझना चाहता हो।

नही ऐसी तो कोई बात नही हैं...वो तो बस अँधेरा ही था सो...
तुमने खाना खा लिया? नंदिनी ने विजय को अनसुना सा करते हुए कहा।

नही मैं तो बस अभी आया हूँ..क्यों?

मैं तुम्हारे लिए खाना लेकर आई हूँ। नंदिनी ने बैग से टिफ़िन निकालते हुए कहा।

ओह थैंक्स, मगर तुमने इतनी तकलीफ क्यों की? विजय ने पास पड़ी कुर्सी पर बैठते हुए औपचारिकतावश पूछा. 

विजय नंदिनी के इस अजीब बर्ताव से अचम्भे में था. उसे समझ में नही आ रहा था की नंदिनी उसके प्रति इतना लगाव क्यों दिखा रही हैं? 

कहीं वो दिन में उसके द्वारा की गयी मदद को अहसान मान कर उसका बदला चुकाने की कोशिश तो नही कर रही हैं. 

नही ऐसा कुछ नही हैं, वो तो मैं बस थाने से थोडा जल्दी आ गयी थी तो मैंने सोचा की मेरे साथ-साथ तुम्हारे लिए भी खाना बना दूँ. वैसे भी तुम बाहर का खाना खा-खाकर पक गए होंगे तो मैंने सोचा की तुम्हे अपने हाथ का बकवास खाना भी टेस्ट करवा दूँ. 

नंदिनी ने हँसते हुए कहा. विजय भी हंसने लगा इसके बाद दोनों बैठ कर खाना खाने लगे. 
वो लोग कौन थे? खाना खाते हुए नंदिनी ने पूछा.
कौन? 

वही जो उस लाश को लेने के लिए आये थे. 
नंदिनी तुम तो जानती ही हो पुलिस की नौकरी में अच्छे से ज्यादा बुरे लोगो से काम पड़ता हैं. उनका काम ही यहीं हैं...ठिकाने लगाना. 

नंदिनी ने एक सेकंड के लिए विजय को घुरा. 
खैर जो भी हो..आज तो बाल-बाल बच गए. नंदिनी ने राहत की सांस लेते हुए कहा. वे अब तक खाना खा चुके थे. 

हां सो तो हैं..मगर फिर भी हमें सावधान रहना होगा. यह बात किसी भी तरह बाहर नही पहुंचनी चाहिए. वरना कुछ भी हो सकता हैं...

तभी बरसात शुरू हो गई. आसमान में गर्जन के साथ बिजलियाँ चमकने लगी. तेज हवाओ से खिड़कियाँ टकराने लगी. विजय उठा और उसने खिड़कियाँ बंद कर दी. कुछ देर बाद लाइट भी चली गयी. विजय ने ढूंढ कर एक मोमबती जला ली.

----------


## vishal

कुछ देर तक दोनों खामोश बैठे रहे. उन दोनों के बिच ख़ामोशी शोर मचा रही थी. 

यह बरसात भी न...विजय ने कुछ बात छेड़ने की कोशिश की. आजकल बिन मौसम भी बरसात आ जाती हैं. उसने शब्द ढूढ़ते हुए कहा. 

मगर यह तो बरसात का मौसम ही हैं. नंदिनी ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा. 

हां मगर फिर भी तुम अब घर कैसे जाओगी?
अब यह चिंता का विषय था. नंदिनी अब तक इस बारें में सोचा ही नही था कि अगर बरसात बंद नही हुई तो वह घर कैसे जाएगी? ऊपर से रात भी काफी हो गयी थी. 10.30 बजे का वक्त हो गया था. 

वैसे अगर तुम चाहो तो यहाँ रुक सकती हो. विजय ने एक विकल्प सुझाया जिसके चुने जाने के आसार वो जानता था कि नगण्य हैं. 

हां मैं भी यहीं सोच रही थी काफी लेट हो गया हैं तो अभी जाना सही नही रहेगा. 

विजय यह जवाब सुनकर चौंक गया. उसे इसकी बिलकुल भी उम्मीद नही थी. बल्कि उसके पास तो इसकी कोई तैयारी भी नहीं थी. उसके पास एक ही बेड था, और बिस्तर भी गिने चुने ही थे. ऊपर से छत भी टपक रही थी. उसे लगा था कि नंदिनी जाने की बात करेगी तो वो छोड़ आएगा. मगर यहाँ तो कुछ उल्टा ही हो गया था.

----------


## vishal

रात की 12.00 बज चुकी थी. बाहर मद्धम- मद्धम बारिश हो रही थी. अन्दर नंदिनी और विजय दोनों अब भी बैठे थे और अपनी ज़िन्दगी की कुछ बाते कर रहे थे. 

वाह क्या बात हैं, आपने सारे एग्जाम फर्स्ट एटेम्पट में ही पास कर लिए, मुझे तो एंट्रेंस भी दो बार देना पड़ा था. 

सारे नही...फाइनल में एक अटेम्प्ट लगा था. नंदिनी ने कुछ याद करते हुए कहा. उसकी आवाज एक दम धीमी हो गयी थी.

क्या हुआ तुम कुछ अपसेट हो गयी. विजय ने नंदिनी का चेहरा पढ़ते हुए कहा. 

नहीं कुछ नही. नंदिनी ने ना में सर हिला दिया.
उस दिन जब हम याग्निक से मिलने गए थे तब भी तुम अपसेट थी, तुम याग्निक को कैसे जानती हो?
ऐसे ही वो मेरा पुराना दोस्त था. नंदिनी ने और भी धीरे से कहा.

तुम उससे प्यार करती थी?
नंदिनी ने चौंक कर विजय की तरफ देखा. तुम्हे कैसे पता?
उस दिन मैंने तुम्हारी आँखों में एक दर्द देखा था. ऐसा दर्द किसी को न पाने के कारण होता हैं या फिर किसी को खोने पर होता हैं.

खोया तो तुमने भी किसी को हैं. कौन थी वो?
मेरा पहला और आखिरी प्यार...अफ़सोस मैं उससे कभी इज़हार नही कर पाया. 

इज़हार नही कर पाए मतलब, वो नही जानती थी की तुम उससे प्यार करते हो. 

शायद जानती थी.... विजय ने अपनी बात अधूरी छोड़ दी जैसे आगे कुछ बताना नही चाहता था. 
क्या हुआ था?

----------


## vishal

सुबह जब नंदिनी उठी तो यह उसकी ज़िन्दगी की एक नयी शुरुआत थी. एक ही रात में विजय के साथ उसका रिश्ता पुरी तरह से बदल चूका था.

 मगर नंदिनी इससे खुश थी. शायद विजय ही वो इंसान था जिसके साथ वो अपनी पूरी ज़िन्दगी गुज़ारना चाहती थी. 

सुबह उठकर नंदिनी अपने घर गयी और वहां से तैयार होकर वापस थाने पहुंची. कुछ देर बाद नंदिनी ने हवालदार को आवाज लगाईं. 

जी मैडम. हवालदार ने अन्दर आते हुए कहा. 
मैंने तुम्हे ट्रांसपोर्ट ऑर्गनाइजेशन की मीटिंग के बारे में पता करने के लिए कहा था. कुछ पता चला?

हां..मैडम आज तो क्या इस पुरे महीने ट्रांसपोर्ट ऑर्गेनाइजेशन की कोई मीटिंग नही हैं. 

लगा ही था...और वो उस ड्राईवर का सामान कहाँ हैं?
लाकर में हैं मैडम. 

लेकर आओ. 

इतने में विजय भी अन्दर आ गया था.
कुछ देर बाद हवालदार एक पैकेट लेकर आया. जिसमें ड्राईवर का पर्स, मोबाइल वगैरह थे.

नंदिनी ने जैसे ही पैकेट टेबल पर खाली किया एक चीज पर उसकी नज़र रुक गयी. यह गले में पहनने की चांदी की माला थी, जिसमें हु-ब-हु वहीँ त्रिशूल था जो उसने राणा के गले में देखा था.

हम्म...तो ये बात हैं. नंदिनी ने वापस हवालदार को बुलाया.
एक काम करो, मुझे भारत सेवा संस्थान के बारें में पूरी डिटेल निकालकर दो.
जी मैडम.

----------


## vishal

$$$$$$$$$$$$

कोई आधे घंटे बाद गाडी होटल लीला के सामने जाकर रुकी. 

फर्स्ट फ्लोर पर कमरा नंबर ११८. मैं जब कार से उतरी तो काका ने कहा. मैं अन्दर गयी और लिफ्ट से ऊपर पहुंची. 

मुझे अब भी डर लग रहा था. मैं अकेली अंतस से मिलने इतना दूर एक होटल के कमरे में जा रही थी, यह जानते हुए भी अंतस एक तांत्रिक हैं और ऊपर से राणा ठाकुर भी चाहता हैं कि मैं अंतस से दूर रहूँ. 

कही ऐसा तो नहीं की अंतस मुझे किसी साजिश में फंसा रहा हैं. मगर फिर भी अब मैं काफी दूर आ चुकी थी, अब मेरे लिए सच जानना काफी ज़रूरी था.

मैंने अंतस के कमरे के सामने जाकर दरवाजा खटखटाया. कुछ ही देर में अंतस ने दरवाजा खोला. ऐसा लग रहा था वो तैयार ही बैठा था.

-आओ अन्दर आ जाओ. कोई तकलीफ तो नही हुई न.
-नही...तुम काका को कैसे जानते हो? मैंने अन्दर आकर बैठते हुए पहला सवाल दागा.

-वो तुम्हारे पापा के पुराने दोस्त हैं. उसने सीधा जवाब दिया जो मेरी उम्मीद के विपरीत था, वरना तो वो एक सवाल के बदल दूसरा सवाल ही पूछता था. मगर फिर भी आज मैं इस सब में नही उलझना चाहती थी.

-ठीक हैं...अब तुम मुझे सब शुरू से बताओ. तुम कौन हो, मुझसे क्या चाहते हो और उस तस्वीर में मेरी माँ के साथ कौन हैं? आज मैंने भी सोच लिया था, आज तो मैं सच जान कर रहूंगी.

----------


## vishal

- ध्यान से सुनो. अंतस ने कुछ देर रुक कर कहा. मैं जो तुम्हे बताने जा रहा हूँ वो जानने के बाद तुम्हारी पूरी ज़िन्दगी बदलने वाली हैं. 

क्योंकि अब तक तुम अपने और दुसरो के बारें में उतना ही जानती हो जितना तुम्हे बताया गया था. उसने एक घूंट पानी का पिया. तुमने भारत सेवा संस्थान के बारें में सुना हैं?

-बीएसएस? मैंने आसान भाषा में कहा.
-हां वही..

-बीएसएस के बारें में कौन नही जानता हैं, देश-विदेश में योग सिखाती हैं. बीएसएस देश की सबसे बड़ी धार्मिक संस्था हैं. पुरे देश में धर्म की रक्षा का झंडा इन्होने ने ही तो उठा रखा हैं. 

-बिल्कुल सही, मगर वो सब सिर्फ लोगो को दिखाने के लिए हैं, बिएसएस वास्तव में एक तांत्रिको का संगठन हैं. जिसे हम संगठन के नाम से जानते हैं.

-क्या बकवास कर रहे हो. बीएसएस और तांत्रिक...

-यही सच हैं ताश्री! सालो से या यूँ कहो सदियों से हमारे देश में तांत्रिको का यह संगठन राजनीति और धर्म को प्रभावीत करते आया हैं. 

देश की आज़ादी की लड़ाई से हो या फिर प्रधानमंत्री का चुनाव हो, इस संगठन का हमेशा हस्तक्षेप रहा हैं. वर्षो तक समाज में नकारात्मक छवि में रहने के बाद देश के तांत्रिको को समझ में आ गया कि अगर उन्हें अपने वजूद बचाना हैं तो उन्हें संगठित होना होगा. 

और कुछ सालो पहले उन्होंने एक संगठन बनाया और बिएसएस के छद्म आवरण के जरिये सारे तांत्रिको को एकजुट किया. आज पुरे समाज में तांत्रिक फैले हुए हैं. 

हम आम इंसानों की तरह ही रहते हैं, किसी रिक्शे के ड्राईवर से लेकर किसी राज्य के मुख्यमंत्री तक कोई भी व्यक्ति इस संगठन का सदस्य हो सकता हैं. 

हम लोग कोई काला चोगा नही पहनते हैं, कोई सार्वजनिक साधना नही करते हैं. 

- मगर फिर भी तांत्रिको का इतना बड़ा संगठन छुपा हुआ कैसे रह सकता है? मुझे अब भी उसकी बातो पर विश्वास नही हो रहा था.

----------


## vishal

मित्रो 
स्पीडी अपडेट से पढने में बोरियत तो महसूस नही हो रही है चूंकि कहानी लंबी है ???

----------


## vishal

-क्योंकि संगठन के सदस्य संगठन के लिए जान दे भी सकते हैं और जान ले भी सकते हैं. संगठन के हर सदस्य को एक बात अच्छी तरह से सिखाई जाती हैं और वो हैं छल करना. 

कोई तब तक हमारे बारें में सच नही जान सकता जबतक हम खुद ऐसा न चाहे और अगर कोई जान भी जाए तब भी वो किसी दुसरे को बताने के लिए जिन्दा नही रहता हैं. 

- फिर भी इस सब का मुझसे क्या लेना देना हैं?

- उस फोटो में तुम्हारी माँ के साथ जो आदमी हैं, वो श्री मृत्युंजय महाराज हैं. हमारे संगठन के प्रमुख.

- क्या? मैं चौंक कर उठ खड़ी हुई. तुम यह कहना चाहते हो की मेरी माँ इस सबके बारें में जानती हैं. 
- तुम्हारी माँ खुद संगठन की प्रमुख रह चुकी हैं. पूरा संगठन उन्हें गुरु माँ के नाम से जानता हैं.

- क्या बकवास कर रहे हो.

मुझे सब कुछ पता चलने बाद भी कुछ समझ में नही आ रहा था. आखिर मेरी माँ देश के सबसे बड़े तांत्रिको के संगठन की प्रमुख कैसे हो सकती हैं?

 वो तो इतनी आम दिखती हैं, बिलकुल किसी आम गृहणी की तरह, मैंने जब से होश संभाला हैं उन्हें मेरी परवरिश करते हुए ही देखा हैं. वो तो किसी से ज्यादा बात तक नही करती हैं. मुझे अब लगने लगा था कि अंतस जरुर कोई न कोई बड़ा झूठ बोल रहा था. 

- मैं नहीं मानती. मैंने कभी मेरी माँ को किसी संगठन के बारे में बात करते हुए नही सुना.

- हां क्योंकि तुम्हारी माँ ने संगठन ने छोड़ दिया था. वो दूसरी इंसान थी जिन्होंने संगठन से बगावत की थी और आज तक जिंदा हैं. उसने ऐसे कहा जैसे यह कोई गर्व की बात हो. 

- और वो पहला इंसान कौन हैं? मुझे कुछ समझ ही नही आ रहा था अंतस क्या कह रहा हैं.

- राणा ठाकुर.

- मगर मेरी माँ ने संगठन क्यों छोड़ा?
तभी दरवाजे पर खट-खट हुई. हम दोनों काँप गए. कही यह राणा के आदमी तो नही थे. अंतस उठा और एक ड्रावर खोला उसमें पिस्तौल के पिस्तौल पड़ी थी, उसने वो उठाई और एक हाथ से पीछे छिपा ली. उसने मेरी और देखा. 

मैंने से सवालिए नजरिये से देखा. उसने इशारे इशारे में निश्चिंत रहने के लिए कहा. 
वो धीरे से दरवाजे के पास गया और पिस्तौल को पीछे छिपा कर ही उसने दरवाजा खोला. दरवाजा खुलते ही वो पीछे हट गया. जसी सम्मान में किसी को आने के लिए रास्ता दे रहा हो.

गुरु माँ आप? उसके मुंह से निकला. 

यह मेरी माँ थी. पूरी गुस्से से भरी हुई. उन्होंने अन्दर आते ही अंतस को खींच कर एक तमाचा मारा.

----------


## vishal

*******/////*******

नंदिनी ने जैसे ही पैकेट टेबल पर खाली किया एक चीज पर उसकी नज़र रुक गयी. यह गले में पहनने की चांदी की माला थी, जिसमें हु-ब-हु वहीँ त्रिशूल था जो उसने राणा के गले में देखा था.

हम्म...तो ये बात हैं. नंदिनी ने वापस हवालदार को बुलाया.

एक काम करो, मुझे भारत सेवा संस्थान के बारें में पूरी डिटेल निकालकर दो.

जी मैडम.

हवालदार के जाने के बाद नंदिनी ने फोन निकाला और किसी को फोन किया. विजय चुपचाप यह सब देख रहा था.

- नमस्ते राणा साहब! नंदिनी ने एक बनावटी मुस्कान लाते हुए कहा.

- नमस्ते एसीपी साहिबा. आज हमारी याद कैसे आ गयी? उधर से राणा ने भी उसी अंदाज़ में कहा.

- जी आपको शुक्रिया कहना था.

- शुक्रिया..मगर किस बात का?

- आपने हवलदार के हमलावरों को पकडवाने में हमारी मदद की इसलिए.

- इसमें शुक्रियां वाली कौनसी बात हैं? आप मेरी मदद करते रहिये, मैं आपकी मदद करता रहूँगा.

- हम्म...मगर राणा साहब आपने मेरा एक काम नही किया.

- कैसा काम मिस नंदिनी?

- वो त्रिशूल वाला लॉकेट आपने अब तक नही भिजवाया. नंदिनी ने अपनी आवाज में एक कुटिलता लाते हुए कहा.

- मुझे लगा था आपने उसके लिए मना कर दिया था.

- हां..मना तो कर दिया था. खैर मुझे अब एक मिल चूका हैं.

- मिल चूका हैं...कहाँ से मिला हैं आपको?

- उस ड्राईवर की लाश से जिसे आपने पकड़वाया था. शायद वो भी शिवभक्त था.

- ड्राईवर...लाश...वो ड्राईवर मर चूका हैं? राणा ने अचरज में पूछा.

- जी हाँ...उस ड्राईवर ने आत्महत्या कर ली थी. शायद किसी को बचाना चाहता था.

- आप कहना क्या चाहती हैं नंदिनी?

----------


## vishal

क्या यह भी एक संयोग ही हैं कि उस ड्राईवर के गले में भी वैसा का वैसा त्रिशूल था, जैसा आपके गले में हैं. जिस ड्राईवर को पूरा पुलिस डिपार्टमेंट नही ढूंढ पाया उसके बारें में भला आपको कैसे पता?

- तो आपको लगता हैं कि वो मेरा आदमी था! भला मैं अपने ही आदमी को क्यों पकडवाऊंगा?

- यह तो मैं नहीं जानती कि उस आदमी को पकड़वाकर आपको क्या मिला मगर जिस दिन में जान गयी यह आपके लिए अच्छा नही होगा.

- मैं आपकी मदद करना चाह रहा हूँ और आप उल्टा मुझ ही पर शक कर रही हैं? अगर कोई दोस्ती का हाथ बढाए तो उसके हाथ में खंजर घौपना अच्छी बात नही मैडम.

- मेरा भला-बुरा मैं अच्छी तरह से समझती हूँ, बेहतर हैं आप अपनी फिकर करे.

-शुक्रिया मुझे बताने के लिए, मैं आगे से ध्यान रखूँगा.

इसके बाद राणा ने फोन रख दिया. विजय इतनी देर नंदिनी की सारी बातों को सुन रहा था.

----------


## vishal

ये तुमने क्या किया नंदिनी? राणा से दुश्मनी ठीक नही हैं.

- हम यहाँ पुलिस की नौकरी करने आये हैं विजय, दोस्त बनाने नही.

- वो तो ठीक हैं, फिर भी राणा ने तो ड्राईवर के बारें बता कर तुम्हारी मदद ही की थी.

- विजय, राणा के गले में भी मैंने ऐसा ही लॉकेट देखा था. नंदिनी ने ड्राईवर के लॉकेट की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा.

- ऐसा भी तो हो सकता हैं, कि यह मात्र एक संयोग हो.

- और अंतस के पास भी ऐसा ही लॉकेट था. उस ड्राईवर ने किसी संगठन का जिक्र किया था, ऐसे ही एक संगठन का जिक्र ताश्री की डायरी में भी था, उसने लिखा था कि राणा उस संगठन से जुड़ा हुआ हैं.

- नंदिनी वो एक डायरी हैं और यह हकीकत हैं, तुम दोनों को एक कैसे कर सकती हो?

- ...और अगर वो डायरी भी एक हकीकत ही हुई तो?

- मतलब?

- मतलब यह की अब तक इस केस की तहकीकात यह मान कर हुई हैं कि ताश्री का खून अंतस ने किया हैं, पर अगर उसका खून अंतस ने न किया हो और राणा ने किया हो तो?

- यह सिर्फ एक थ्योरी हैं, और हमारे लिए किसी थ्योरी का तबतक कोई मतलब नही हैं जब तक हमारे पास पर्याप्त सबुत न हो.

- वही तो...अब हमें केवल सबुत ढूंढने हैं...खैर छोड़ो..आज तुम खाना मेरे घर पर ही खाओगे. नंदिनी ने उठते हुए कहा. और उस टिफ़िन वाले को भी मना कर देना.

- क्यों कोई ख़ास वजह हैं? विजय ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा.

- हां अब मैं तुम्हे और बाहर खाना नही खाने दूंगी. वैसे भी तुम अपनी हेल्थ काफी बिगड़ चुके हो.

- जो आज्ञा मैडम. विजय ने हँसते हुए कहा.

----------


## vishal

विजय और नंदिनी दोनों केबिन से बाहर आ गये.

- तुमने बिएसएस के बारें में डिटेल्स निकाली? नंदिनी ने हवलदार से कहा.

- जी मैडम. इसकी स्थापना सन १९२७ में हुई देश में धर्म की स्थापना, प्रचार और रक्षा के लिए हुए थी...

- बकवास मत करो, इसके प्रमुखों के बारे में बताओ.

- पहले इसके प्रमुख नित्यानंद महाराज थे कुछ साल पहले उनकी मौत हो गयी थी, फिर उनके बेटे मृत्युंजय महाराज बने थे, अभी वो जेल में हो और...

- जेल में? मगर किस आरोप में?

- मोरल ट्रेफिकिंग मैडम...

- मोरल ट्रेफिकिंग! भला इतने बड़े संगठन के प्रमुख को लड़कियों की तस्करी करने की कहाँ जरुरत पड़ गई?

- जी मैडम. दो साल पहले पुलिस ने इन्हें रंगे हाथो इनके हरिद्वार की शाखा से कुछ लडकियों के साथ पकड़ा था. अभी यह हरिद्वार की जेल में हैं.

- हम्म... नंदिनी ने कुछ सोचते हुए कहा. और अभी संगठन का प्रमुख कौन हैं?

- अभी...मैडम अभी तो कोई वेद सागर नाम का व्यक्ति हैं.

- क्या...वेद! इस वेद के बारें में और डिटेल्स निकालो.

- और डिटेल्स! और तो कोई डिटेल्स नही हैं मैडम.

- इतने बड़े संगठन के प्रमुख के बारें में कोई जानकारी नही हैं?

- वो दरअसल मैडम इनके तीन साल का दीक्षा काल होता हैं, बोले तो प्रोबेशन पीरियड, इस समय के दौरान इनके बारें में कोई भी जानकारी सार्वजनिक नहीं की जाती हैं.

- वाह क्या बात हैं? फिर भी इसके बारें में हो सके जितना पता करो. 

- इस वेदसागर महराज में तुम्हे इतनी दिलचस्पी क्यों हैं नंदिनी? विजय ने पूछा।

- पूजा ने बताया था कि अंतस किसी वेद नाम के आदमी से फोन पर बात कर रहा था। हो न हो यह वहीं वेद हैं।

- जहाँ तक मुझे याद हैं पुजा ने हमें ऐसा कुछ नही बताया था।

- हां, वो मेरी पूजा से एक और मुलाकात हुई थी, उसने तभी बताया था।

इसके बाद नंदिनी वापस अपने केबिन में चली गयी.

----------


## vishal

शाम को थाने से घर जाने का समय था. नंदिनी अपने केबिन में घर जाने की तयारी कर रही थी. विजय केबिन में आता हैं.

-तुम भुलना मत आज तुम्हे खाना खाने मेरे घर पर आना है । नंदिनी ने विजय को देखकर कहा।

-बिलकुल मुझे याद हैं। तुम्हे कुछ चाहिए तो नही, मैं आते हुए लेता आऊंगा।

-नहीं, बस तुम आ जाना। नंदीनी ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा।

- तुम कहो तो तुम्हारे साथ ही आ जाऊं। विजय ने चुटकी ली।

- रहने दो। इतना भी जरूरी नहीं हैं। नंदिनी उसके बाद थाने से निकल गयी। 

रास्ते में वो विजय के बारें में ही सोचते हुए जा रही थी। यह उसके लिये एक नई ज़िन्दगी की शुरूआत थी। ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे उसे कोई नया जन्म मिला हो। सबकुछ जैसे नया नया लग रहा था। नंदिनी का इस दुनिया को देखने का नज़रिया ही बदल गया था। 

तभी नंदिनी को लगा की कोई उसका पीछा कर रहा हैं।

----------


## vishal

काफी समय से एक वैन उसके पीछे लगी हुई थी। नंदिनी ने अपनी जीप रोकी तो वो वैन भी रुक गयी। 

अचानक उस वैन से एक गोली चली । नंदिनी नीचे झुकी, उसने अपनी जीप के ड्रावर से पिस्तौल निकाली, और वापस उस वैन पर गोली चलाई।

 मगर ये क्या! नंदिनी की पिस्तौल तो खाली थी। नन्दीनी ने देखा कि उस वैन से चार नकाबपोश लोग उतरे हैं। 

नंदिनी भी अपनी जीप से उतर गयी। वो लोग चलकर जीप के पास आ गए। वैन भी धीरे धीरे पास आ गयी थी। 

-नमस्कार, एसीपी साहिबा! एक नकाबपोश ने कहा और दो नकाबपाशो ने नंदिनी को जबरदस्ती पकड़ कर वैन में डाल दिया।

----------


## vishal

विजय थाने से घर आया था और वापस नंदिनी के घर जाने की तैयारी कर ही रहा था तभी उसको एक फोन आया. उसने फोन उठाया, यह थाने से एक कांस्टेबल का फोन था.

“सर वो एसीपी साहिबा....” सामने से कांस्टेबल ने कहा.

“क्या हुआ नंदिनी को?” विजय ने चौंकते हुए पूछा.
“एसीपी साहिबा का अपहरण हो गया हैं सर .”

“क्या अपहरण...मगर कब? कैसे?”

“घर जाते वक्त अजमेर रोड पर कुछ गुंडों ने उनका अपहरण कर लिया हैं. किसी ने गुंडों को जबरदस्ती उन्हें वैन में डालते देखा था तो थाने फोन किया.”

तुम उस जगह पर पहुँचो, मैं भी आ ही रहा हूँ...और सुनो यह बात किसी भी हाल में थाने से बाहर नही पहुंचनी चाहिए, समझे?”

“जी सर.”

कुछ वक्त बाद विजय घटनास्थल पर पहुंचा. वहां सिर्फ नंदिनी की जीप पड़ी थी. पास ही उसे खाली पिस्तौल भी मिली. 

लेकिन उन्हें यह पता नही चला था कि पिस्तौलें पहले से खाली थी. उन्होंने यहीं माना था कि शायद बचाव में नंदिनी ने भी फायर किया होगा जिससे पिस्तौल खाली हो गयी होगी. 
नंदिनी के जीप के ऊपर फायरिंग के दो निशान भी मिले थे. वहां कुछ देर तफ्तीश करने के बाद विजय ने अलग अलग टीमे बनायीं और जगह-जगह ढूँढने भेजा.

----------


## vishal

पुरे शहर में नाकाबंदी करवा दी गयी. पूरी रात विजय और उसकी टीम जगह जगह ढूंढती रही मगर उन्हें कुछ भी हासिल नही हुआ. 

सुबह वो वापस थाने आ गये. विजय एक कुर्सी पर निराश सा बैठा था. पास ही एक हवलदार भी खड़ा था. 
“सर यह किसका काम हो सकता हैं? मैडम को तो यहाँ आये ही कुछ दिन हुए थे, आखिर उनकी किससे दुश्मनी हो सकती हैं?” 

हवालदार ने विजय से कहा. 

“एक इंसान था जिसके साथ उसकी दुश्मनी हुई थी...चलो मेरे साथ...” विजय ने उठते हुए कहा.
“कहाँ सर?”

“राणा साहब के यहाँ... उनसे मुलाकात करने का वक्त आ गया हैं.”

----------


## vishal

गुंडों ने नंदिनी को वैन में डालने के बाद क्लोरोफोम सुंघा कर बेहोश कर दिया. वो पूरी रात उस वैन में पीछे बेहोश पड़ी थी. 

गुंडों ने उसका मुंह और हाथ बाँध दिए थे. सुबह जब उसको होश आया तो वो अब भी उस वैन के पीछे ही थी, होश आने पर भी नंदिनी ने आँखे बंद ही रखी जिससे कि उन गुंडों को पता न चले की उसे होश आ गया हैं.

“...मुझे तो लगा था इसे उठाने में काफी दिक्कत होगी, मगर ये काम काफी आसानी से हो गया.” उनमें से एक गुंडे ने कहा. 

“वो तो अच्छा हुआ इसकी गन खाली थी, वरना इसको पकड़ने मे फट कर हाथ में आ जाती.” दुसरे गुंडे ने कहा.

“हां भाई काम तो काफी मुश्किल था, एक एसीपी को किडनैप करना कोई मजाक काम थोड़ी हैं, मगर आखिर संगठन का सवाल था, खुद मृत्युंजय महाराज का आदेश था तो करना ही था.” तीसरे ने कहा.

“लेकिन आखिर इसे उठाने की जरुरत ही क्यों पड़ी?” पहले वाले ने पूछा.

“शायद यह सगठन के बारें में बहुत कुछ जान रही थी और खुद संगठन के लिए एक खतरा बन सकती थी.”
“तो अब?”

“अभी तक तो बस इसे उठाने के लिए कहा गया हैं बाकि अगले आदेश का इंतज़ार करना हैं...फिलहाल तो बहुत जोर से भूख लग रही हैं, पूरी रात से गाडी चला रहा हूँ.” ड्राईवर ने कहा.

“मगर आदेश हैं कि हमें बीच में कहीं नही रुकना हैं.” पास ही बैठे व्यक्ति ने कहा.

“भाई आदेश तो ठीक हैं मगर मेरे पेट में समस्या हो रही हैं उसका क्या? वो तो आदेश नही समझता हैं न? तीसरे न कहा.

“हम्म...ठीक हैं किन्तु सिर्फ आधा घंटा...और सुनो तुम यही रुको.” ड्राईवर के पास वाले आदमी ने एक आदमी की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा.
“जी महोदय...”

----------


## vishal

उसके बाद वैन एक ढाबे पर रुकी और सारें गुण्डे उतरकर ढाबे पर चले गए. कुछ देर बाद वो व्यक्ति भी वैन से उतारकर बाहर आ गया. 

उसके उतरने के बाद नंदिनी थोड़ी सी हिली मगर उसके हाथ पीछे बंधे हुए थे और पैर भी बंधे हुए थे. 

उसे ट्रेनिंग के दौरान ऐसी परिस्थिति से निपटना सिखाया गया था. वो सीधी लेटी और अपने हाथो को ऊँचा कर धीरे-धीरे आगे लाने लगी. 

यह काफी दर्दनाक प्रक्रिया थी यही एक मात्र रास्ता हैं, कुछ देर बाद उसके हाथ उसके सर से होते हुए उसके मुंह के सामने आ गए, उसने अपने मुंह से हाथो की रस्सी खोली और फिर पैरो की रस्सी भी खोली, उसने वैन में इधर उधर देखा, वहां एक लोहे का जैक पड़ा था, उसने उसे उठाया और धीरे से वैन के आगे आ गयी.

वो आदमी कुछ देर खड़ा होकर फोन पर किसी से बात कर रहा था. नंदिनी धीरे से वैन से बाहर निकली और उस आदमी के सर पर जैक से वार किया. वो वही ढेर हो गया. नंदिनी तेजी से वहां से भागी. 

उसका मोबाइल शायद उसकी जीप में ही रह गया था, थोडा थोडा उजाला हो गया था, जिससे उसने अनुमान लगाया कि शायद सुबह की छह-सात बज रही हैं. 

आगे जाकर एक गाँव आया, कोई औरत मटका लेकर पानी लेने जा रही थी. 

“यह कौनसी जगह हैं?” नंदिनी ने उस औरत से पूछा. 
“फालना गाँव...” उस औरत ने नंदिनी को घूरते हुए कहा.

“जिला कौनसा हैं?”
“हरिद्वार!” उस औरत ने कहा.

----------


## superidiotonline

> सुबह जब नंदिनी उठी तो यह उसकी ज़िन्दगी की एक नयी शुरुआत थी. एक ही रात में विजय के साथ उसका रिश्ता पुरी तरह से बदल चूका था.


इसका मतलब क्या हुआ?

एक ही रात में रिश्ता कैसे बदला?

----------


## vishal

> इसका मतलब क्या हुआ?
> 
> एक ही रात में रिश्ता कैसे बदला?


वाह मान गए जनाब बड़ी गहरी बात पकड़ी है ।मैं तो पहले से ही कायल था ।आज आपने इतना महत्वपूर्ण प्रश्न उठाया की जबाब देते नही बन रहा है।

मेरे छोटे से दिमाग के अनुसार देखने के नजरिये के हिसाब से रिश्ते की परिभाषा बदल जाती है ।
बाकी आप जो सोच रहे हैं बो भी सही हो सकता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

> वाह मान गए जनाब बड़ी गहरी बात पकड़ी है ।मैं तो पहले से ही कायल था ।आज आपने इतना महत्वपूर्ण प्रश्न उठाया की जबाब देते नही बन रहा है।
> 
> मेरे छोटे से दिमाग के अनुसार देखने के नजरिये के हिसाब से रिश्ते की परिभाषा बदल जाती है ।
> बाकी आप जो सोच रहे हैं बो भी सही हो सकता है।


हमारे प्रश्न का उत्तर अभी तक नहीं मिला कि एक ही रात में रिश्ता कैसे बदला?

हमारा दिमाग बड़ा मोटा है- आपने तो और बड़ी पहेली धर दिया कि देखने के नजरिये के हिसाब से रिश्ते की परिभाषा बदल जाती है।

----------


## vishal

> हमारे प्रश्न का उत्तर अभी तक नहीं मिला कि एक ही रात में रिश्ता कैसे बदला?
> 
> हमारा दिमाग बड़ा मोटा है- आपने तो और बड़ी पहेली धर दिया कि देखने के नजरिये के हिसाब से रिश्ते की परिभाषा बदल जाती है।


अब जो आप कहलवाना चाहते हैं बो भी मैंने कहा तो दिया आपने गौर नही किया

----------


## superidiotonline

> अब जो आप कहलवाना चाहते हैं बो भी मैंने कहा तो दिया आपने गौर नही किया


पता नहीं आप क्या पहेली बूझ रहे हैं।

कहानी में राइटर ने एक और गलती की है। कमरे में एक ही बेड था। इस भीषण समस्या का समाधान कैसे निकला कुछ बताया नहीं गया।

----------


## vishal

> पता नहीं आप क्या पहेली बूझ रहे हैं।
> 
> कहानी में राइटर ने एक और गलती की है। कमरे में एक ही बेड था। इस भीषण समस्या का समाधान कैसे निकला कुछ बताया नहीं गया।


हा हा हा आप भी आज दिल्लगी के मूड में हैं ।भाई कहानी के हिसाब से दोनों पूरी रात बैठ कर बात ही करते रहे बेड की जरूरत ही नही पड़ी।

----------


## superidiotonline

> हा हा हा आप भी आज दिल्लगी के मूड में हैं ।भाई कहानी के हिसाब से दोनों पूरी रात बैठ कर बात ही करते रहे बेड की जरूरत ही नही पड़ी।


आप भी अच्छा मज़ाक करते हैं।

बेड पर बैठकर सारी रात खाली-खूली बात करने से रिश्ता कैसे बदला?

----------


## vishal

> आप भी अच्छा मज़ाक करते हैं।
> 
> बेड पर बैठकर सारी रात खाली-खूली बात करने से रिश्ता कैसे बदला?


और अगर एक ही बेड पर दोनों किनारों पर सो भी गए तो उसमे कहानीकार क्या कर सकता है उनकी मर्जी ।।

----------


## superidiotonline

> और अगर एक ही बेड पर दोनों किनारों पर सो भी गए तो उसमे कहानीकार क्या कर सकता है उनकी मर्जी ।।


माइ गॉड.. 

अब समझ में आया। एक ही बेड पर दोनों किनारों पर सोने से रिश्ता बदल जाता है!

----------


## vishal

> माइ गॉड.. 
> 
> अब समझ में आया। एक ही बेड पर दोनों किनारों पर सोने से रिश्ता बदल जाता है!


चलो समझ मे तो आया धन्यबाद

----------


## vishal

राणा ठाकुर उठने के बाद सुबह-सुबह जॉगिंग के लिए गए थे, वहां से वापस आकर नहाने के बाद नाश्ता कर रहे थे.

“काका...” उन्होंने अपने नौकर को आवाज लगाई.
“जी होकम.” एक नौकर दौड़ता हुआ आया.

“प्रताप अभी तक उठा नही?”
“होकम वो रात को देर से ही आये थे.”

“हम्म..यह इसका रोज का हो गया हैं, कल होटल से भी जल्दी ही निकल गया था... जाइए उसको उठाइये और यहाँ नीचे भेजिए.”

“होकम वो...” नौकर नज़रे नीची किये वहीँ खड़ा रहा. राणा समझ गये कि प्रताप को नींद से उठाने की जुर्रत नौकर नही कर सकते हैं.

“ठीक हैं...आप जाइए मैं खुद उठा लूँगा उसे” राणा वापस पेपर पढने लगे. तभी एक पहरेदार अन्दर आया. 
“होकम वो इंस्पेक्टर विजय आपसे मिलने आये हैं.” पहरेदार ने कहा.

“इंस्पेक्टर विजय! वो इतनी सुबह यहाँ क्या करने आया हैं...ठीक हैं उसे अन्दर भेजिए.” 

थोड़ी देर बाद विजय दो हवलदार के साथ अन्दर आया. 
“विजय साहब..क्या बात हैं आज सुबह सुबह कैसे दर्शन दे दिए?” राणा ने उन्हें बिठाते हुए कहा. 

“काका...मेहमानों के लिए नाश्ता लाना.”
“नही राणा साहब उसकी कोई जरुरत नही हैं, हम यहाँ नंदिनी...आई मीन एसीपी साहिबा के बारें में पूछने के लिए आये हैं.” 

“नंदिनी के बारे में! मैं कुछ समझा नही विजय.”
“एसीपी साहिबा का कल शाम को अपहरण हो गया हैं.”

----------


## superidiotonline

> चलो समझ मे तो आया धन्यबाद


एक बात बताइए- नंदिनी तो एसीपी थी।

पे विजय का पोस्ट क्या था? भूल गया।

----------


## vishal

> एक बात बताइए- नंदिनी तो एसीपी थी।
> 
> पे विजय का पोस्ट क्या था? भूल गया।


कहानीकार के लिखने के हिसाब से थाना प्रभारी ही होगा शायद

----------


## vishal

“क्या! मिस नंदिनी का अपहरण हो गया हैं?” राणा ने चौंक कर कहा. “कमाल की बात हैं विजय हमारें शहर में खुद एसीपी सुरक्षित नही हैं तो बाकी जनता का क्या होगा? ...और आप इस बारें में मुझसे क्या पूछताछ करना चाहते हैं? कहीं आपका शक मुझ पर तो नही हैं?”

“राणा साहब...एसीपी साहिबा इस शहर में नयी आई थी और उनकी किसी और से दुश्मनी नही थी. अभी हाल ही में हमारे थाने में एक ड्राईवर ने आत्महत्या की थी और नंदिनी को लगता हैं कि इसके पीछे आपका हाथ था. कल आपकी नंदिनी से कुछ बहस हुई थी न?” 

“हां वो उन्हें कुछ गलत फहमी हुई थी मगर इसका यह मतलब तो नही हैं कि मैं उनका अपहरण कर लूँगा.” 
“हमें अभी तो सिर्फ आपके ऊपर ही शक हैं...आपको थाने चलना होगा.” विजय ने दृढ़ता से कहा.

“आप मुझे गिरफ्तार करने आये हैं?” राणा ने आखे तरेरते हुए कहा.

“गिरफ्तार नही बस पूछताछ के लिए.”
“आप किसी इज्जतदार व्यक्ति को ऐसे थाने नही ले जा सकते हैं.”

“मेरे पास इसका वारंट हैं...राणा साहब मैं आपकी बात समझता हूँ, मगर मामला काफी गंभीर हैं...”

“प्रताप उठ जाए तो उससे कहना हम किसी जरूरी काम से बाहर गए हैं.” राणा ने अपने नौकर से कहा.

----------


## vishal

नंदिनी किसी तरह से शहर में एक थाने तक पहुंची. 

“यहाँ का इनचार्ज कौन हैं?” नंदिनी ने अन्दर जाकर एक हवलदार से पूछा.

हवलदार ने एक बार नंदिनी को ऊपर से नीचे घुरा. नंदिनी पूरी अस्त-व्यस्त थी. बाल बिखरे हुए थे. रात को ठीक से न सो पाने की वजह से उसकी आँखे भी सूजी हुई थी. 

“आप कौन मेडम? क्या काम हैं आपको?” उस हवलदार ने पूछा.

“मैं जयपुर ब्लाक डी से एसीपी नंदिनी हूँ.” नंदिनी ने अपनी जेब से आईडी कार्ड निकाल कर दिखाते हुए कहा. 

यह तो गनीमत थी की नंदिनी आईडी कार्ड अपनी जेब में ही रखती थी वरना उसका पर्स, मोबाइल सब तो वही जीप में ही रह गया था.

“जय हिन्द मैडम....” उस हवलदार ने सैल्यूट करते हुए कहा. “माय सेल्फ कांस्टेबल मनीष.”

“जय हिन्द! मुझे यहाँ के इंचार्ज से मिलना हैं.” नंदिनी ने कहा.

“मैडम वो अभी आते ही होंगे, मैं अभी उन्हें फोन कर देता हूँ. आप यहाँ अचानक?” हवलदार ने वापस नंदिनी की हालत को देखते हुए पूछा. उसे यह समझ में नही आ रहा था कि नंदिनी यहाँ इस हालत में क्यों आई हैं.

“किसी केस के सिलसिले में मिलना हैं. मैं एक फोन कर सकती हूँ?” 

“ जी बिलकुल मैडम...आप अन्दर केबिन में बेठिये, मैं चाय भिजवाता हूँ.” कांस्टेबल किसी को फोन करता हुआ बाहर चला गया.

----------


## vishal

जयपुर के थाने में केबिन में सामने एक तरफ राणा ठाकुर बैठे थे तो दूसरी तरफ विजय बैठा था. 

विजय राणा ठाकुर के व्यक्तित्व को जानता था इसलिए उन्हें लॉकअप में रखने की बजाय एसी केबिन में बिठाया था. 

“आपको उन ट्रक ड्राइवर्स के बारें में कैसे पता चला? क्या वो ट्रक आपके थे?” विजय ने पूछा.

“कैसी बात कर रहे हो विजय? हम तुम्हे इतने पागल लगते हैं कि खुद अपनी ट्रक पकडवाएंगे. वो तो उस ढाबे का मालिक हमारा दोस्त था, उसने उन ड्राइवरो को बात करते हुए सुना तो उसे कुछ शक हुआ, तो उसने हमको बता दिया.”

“हां...लेकिन ऐसे मामलो में तो अमूमन लोग पुलिस वालो को फोन करते हैं, उसने आपको क्यों बताया और उस ड्राईवर ने आत्महत्या क्यों की?”

“हमें क्या पता उस ड्राईवर ने आत्महत्या क्यों की और पुलिस की मदद करना कोई अपराध हैं क्या?” राणा ने थोडा सा गंभीर होते हुए कहा.

“हम्म...नही ऐसा तो नही हैं. नंदिनी की किडनेपिंग के बारें में आप क्या जानते हैं?” 

“इस बारें में हम कुछ नही जानते हैं.” राणा ने सधा सा जवाब दिया.

----------


## vishal

क्या ताश्री के केस का इससे कोई लेना देना हैं?”
“हम तुम्हे पहले ही बता चुके हैं कि हम ताश्री के मामले में कुछ नही जानते हैं.”

“हां...मगर आपने यह नही बताया कि ताश्री की मौत के बाद उसकी माँ आपकी ही एक होटल में काम करती थी.”

“क्या...?” राणा ने हडबडाते हुए पूछा.
“मुझे पता हैं राणा साहब...शुक्र मनाइए कि आपका लिहाज था कि की मैंने नंदिनी को इस बारें में अब तक कुछ नही बताया. ताश्री की माँ अब कहा हैं?” 

“उनका नंदिनी के अपहरण से कुछ भी लेना देना नही हैं.”
“इस सब का एक दुसरे से कुछ न कुछ तो लेना देना हैं राणा साहब...यह नंदिनी की ज़िन्दगी का सवाल हैं, बेहतर हैं आप मुझे सबकुछ सच सच बता दे, वरना मेरे पास दुसरे तरीके भी हैं.”

“ठीक हैं मैं उन्हें जानता हूँ... मैं ताश्री को भी जानता था. मगर उस सबका अब क्या करना हैं? अगर नंदिनी की जान खतरे में हैं, तो बेहतर हैं कि मुझसे नही उससे सवाल करो जिसको इस केस के खुलने से सबसे ज्यादा खतरा हैं.”

“आपकी किसकी बात कर रहे हैं?”
“संगठन के अध्यक्ष मृत्युंजय महाराज.”
“मृत्युंजय महाराज जेल में हैं. वो नंदिनी का अपहरण कैसे करवा सकते हैं?”

----------


## vishal

“तो फिर तुम संगठन के वर्तमान अध्यक्ष को पकड़ो.”
“वेद सागर..उसके बारें में कोई कुछ नही जानता हैं. 

मैं सिर्फ शक की बिनाह पर एक राष्ट्रिय संस्था के खिलाफ कार्यवाही नही कर सकता हूँ. मेरे लिए अभी नंदिनी को बचाना बहुत जरुरी हैं, और अगर इसमें संगठन का हाथ हैं तो मेरी मदद सिर्फ दो लोग कर सकते हैं या तो आप या फिर ताश्री की माँ!”

“तुम नंदिनी से प्यार करते हो न?” 
अचानक राणा के पूछे गये इस सवाल से विजय झेंप गया. “मुझे तो उसी दिन पता चल गया था, जब तुम पहली बार नंदिनी के साथ मेरे घर आये थे.” राणा कुछ देर रुका. “मैं वेद के बारें में कुछ नही जानता हूँ लेकिन जो सकता हैं ताश्री की माँ जानती हो...वो इस वक्त जोधपुर में हैं. मेरे एक मित्र के होटल धोराराणी में काम करती हैं.”

“शुक्रिया राणा साहब, मैं आपका अहसानमंद हूँ.” 
तभी विजय का फोन बजा.

“हेल्लो कौन? इंस्पेक्टर विजय हियर.” 
“विजय में नंदिनी बोल रही हूँ.”

“नंदिनी! तुम कहाँ हो नंदिनी?” विजय ने चौंकते हुए कहा. राणा ने भी आश्चर्य से विजय की और देखा. 
“मैं अभी हरिद्वार मैं हूँ, बड़ी मुश्किल से उन गुंडों के चुंगल से भाग कर आई हूँ. अभी यहाँ एक पुलिस स्टेशन से फोन किया हैं.”

“तुम ठीक तो हो न?” विजय ने चैन की सांस लेते हुए कहा.
“हां मैं बिलकुल ठीक हूँ. मुझे कुछ पैसो और एक फोन की जरूरत हैं.”

“ठीक हैं वहां के इनचार्ज से मेरी बात करवा दो. मैं सब कुछ करवा दूंगा और तुम्हारे लिए आज शाम का फ्लाइट का टिकट भी करवा देता हूँ.”

“ठीक हैं.”
“ठीक हैं अपना ख्याल रखना.” 

इसके बाद विजय ने फोन रखा. राणा उसे घुर रहा था जैसे बिना ईद के कोई बकरा कट गया हो. 

“मिस नंदिनी कैसी हैं?” राणा ने संयत होते हुए पूछा.
“वो ठीक हैं. किसी तरह से उन गुंडों की गिरफ्त से भाग छुटने में कामयाब रही.”

“हम्म...तो मैं अब जा सकता हूँ?” 

“जी...बिलकुल...मैं आपको जो तकलीफ हुई उसके लिये माफ़ी चाहता हूँ.” राणा ने एक बार फिर विजय को घुरा और बाहर चला गया.

----------


## superidiotonline

> कहानीकार के लिखने के हिसाब से थाना प्रभारी ही होगा शायद


यानि इन्स्पेक्टर..

एसीपी यानि असिस्टेंट कमिश्नर ऑफ़ पुलिस..

शायद कहानीकार को पता नहीं कि एसीपी को देखते ही इन्स्पेक्टर उछलकर खड़े हो जाते हैं। कैसे पता चले कहानीकार को? एसीपी० ऑफिस में जाकर देखें तो पता चले।

एसीपी० का बड़ा भौकाल होता है। फिर कैसे रिश्ता बदल गया इन्स्पेक्टर के साथ?

----------


## vishal

> यानि इन्स्पेक्टर..
> 
> एसीपी यानि असिस्टेंट कमिश्नर ऑफ़ पुलिस..
> 
> शायद कहानीकार को पता नहीं कि एसीपी को देखते ही इन्स्पेक्टर उछलकर खड़े हो जाते हैं। कैसे पता चले कहानीकार को? एसीपी० ऑफिस में जाकर देखें तो पता चले।
> 
> एसीपी० का बड़ा भौकाल होता है। फिर कैसे रिश्ता बदल गया इन्स्पेक्टर के साथ?


आपने शायद ये लाइन पढ़ी नही होंगी 

""बाहर से सख्त और अन्दर से नर्म नंदिनी दो दिन में ही यहाँ के स्टाफ से घुलमिल गयी थी. इंस्पेक्टर विजय उन्हें काफी काबिल और समझदार लगे थे. वो उनसे यहाँ के सारे मामलो की जानकारी ले रही थी. """

----------


## vishal

इंस्पेक्टर यशपाल ने केबिन में प्रवेश किया. अन्दर नंदिनी ने अभी फोन रखा ही था. 

“जय हिन्द मैडम...मैं इंस्पेक्टर शर्मा यहाँ का इनचार्ज...” इंस्पेक्टर ने नंदिनी से हाथ मिलाते हुए कहा.

“मैं एसीपी नंदिनी...” नंदिनी को अपनी हालत पर तरस आ रहा था. वो इससे ज्यादा कुछ नही बोल पाई. 

“जी कहिये मैडम मैं आपके लिए क्या कर सकता हूँ. इंस्पेक्टर ने अपनी सीट पर बैठते हुए कहा.

“आप इस नंबर पर बात कर लीजये वो आपको सब समझा देगा.” नंदिनी ने एक नंबर डायल करते हुए कहा.

“जी मैडम...” 

नंदिनी ने विजय को फोन किया था, विजय ने उस इंस्पेक्टर को सब समझा दिया. 

“मैडम यह मेरा क्रेडिट कार्ड हैं..२५२५ इसके पिन हैं..आपको जितना कैश चाहिए आप इसके जरिये निकाल सकती हैं...मैं यही पास ही एक होटल में कमरा बुक करवा रहा हूँ और आपको एक फोन भी दिलवा देता हूँ...”

“थैंक यू..” नंदिनी ने बस इतना ही कहा. इंस्पेक्टर कुछ देर के लिए बाहर गया और वापस आया. 

“सब हो गया हैं मैडम...टैक्सी कुछ देर में आती ही होगी. और कुछ...”

“थैंक्स अगेन...मुझे एक हेल्प और चाहिए थी. यहाँ किसी जेल में मृत्यंजय महाराज करके कोई कैदी हैं, आप मुझे उसके बारें में डिटेल्स दे सकते हैं?”

“आप कही बिएसएस के अध्यक्ष श्री मृत्युंजय जी महाराज की बात तो नहीं कर रही हैं?” 

“जी वहीँ...आप जानते हैं उनके बारें में?”

“उनके बारें में कौन नही जानता...२०१३ का सबसे हाई प्रोफाइल केस रहा हैं यहाँ का... मुझे तो अब तक विश्वास नही होता की मृत्युंजय जी महाराज ऐसा काम कर सकते हैं.”

“वो इस वक्त कौनसी जेल में हैं?”

“शायद सेंट्रल जेल में होंगे. वैसे उनका केस पास ही के एक थाने में था. मैं वहां के इनचार्ज से बात कर लेता हूँ वो आपको सारी जानकारी दे देंगे.”
“जी शुक्रिया..” 

तभी एक हवलदार आया. 
“सर...वो टैक्सी आ गयी हैं.” 

“मैं चलती हूँ.” नंदिनी ने कहा और टैक्सी में बैठ गयी.
नंदिनी के जाने के बाद इंस्पेक्टर ने अपना फोन निकाला और किसी को फोन किया. 
“जय महाकाल. हम नागपाल बोल रहे हैं.” 
“जय महाकाल”

----------


## vishal

“हमें श्री वेद सागर जी से बात करनी हैं.”

“वेद सागर जी से?” सामने वाले ने चौंकते हुए कहा. “कोई विशेष प्रायोजन?”

“यह उस एसीपी नंदिनी के बारें में हैं.” 

“एसीपी नंदिनी...ठहरिये अभी बात करवाते हैं.”
इतना कहकर सामने वाले ने फोन काट दिया. कुछ देर बाद वापस फोन आया. 

“जय महाकाल...हम वेद सागर बोल रहे हैं.”

जय महाकाल...मैं राजपाल यहाँ हरिद्वार के....”

“हमें ज्ञात हैं...नंदिनी के बारें क्या जानते हो?”

“वो यहाँ आई थी. श्री मृत्युंजय महाराज से मिलने के लिए कह रही थी.”

“अवश्य...स्वयं मृत्यंजय महाराज भी यही चाहते हैं. उसे सुविधापूर्वक महाराज से मिलवाया जाए.”

“जी महोदय...और उसके बाद अगर कहे तो वापस उसे....”
“नही...उसकी कोई आवश्यकता नही हैं. उसे मुक्त रहने दीजिये. हमारा प्रायोजन पूरा हुआ.”
“जैसी आपकी आज्ञा.”
“आपका आभार.”

----------


## vishal

नंदिनी होटल गयी और वहां से वापस थाने गयी। इंस्पेक्टर ने पहले ही दूसरे थाने में बात कर रखी थी, वहां से एक* हवलदार आया हुआ था जो नंदिनी को जेल लेकर गया। वहां गेट पर एक पहरेदार ने एंट्री की और एक दूसरे व्यक्ति ने उन्हें अपने पीछे आने को कहा।

'तुम यही रुको मैं उससे अकेले में मिलना चाहती हूँ।" नंदिनी ने अपने साथ आये हवलदार से कहा। 
वो व्यक्ति नंदिनी को अंदर एक बैरक में लेकर गया। "यहीं हैं वो" उसने सामने एक आदमी की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा। 

नंदिनी ने देखा कि सलाखों के पीछे एक आदमी बैठा हुआ था। उसने सामने दिवार की तरफ मुंह कर रखा था।

"महाभारत का युद्ध जितना पांडवों के लिए असंभव था अगर श्री कृष्णा उनके साथ न होते...श्री कृष्ण ने स्वयं शस्त्र नहीं उठाया बल्कि वे मात्र अर्जुन के सारथि थे, किन्तु क्या यह सत्य था? 

शतरंज में चाल हमेशा मोहरे से चली जाती हैं इसका यह अर्थ तो नही कि खेल मोहरा खेल रहा हैं। वह तो एक माध्यम मात्र हैं, असली खेल तो खिलाडी खेलता हैं। तो युद्ध कौन लड़ रहा था, अर्जुन या कृष्ण?" उसने बिना नंदिनी की ओर देखे ही कहा।

"उससे फर्क क्या पड़ता हैं?" नंदिनी ने पास जाते हुए कहा।

----------


## vishal

"फर्क पड़ता हैं नंदिनी...तुम कौन हो कृष्ण या अर्जुन?" उसने मुड़ते हुए कहा। यह एक 55 साल का प्रौढ़ आदमी था। 

लंबी दाढ़ी, सफेद बाल, चेहरे पर हलकी झुर्रियां मगर आँखो में एक चमक...ऐसा लगता था मानो किसी तेज तर्रार* सांप को टोकरी में बंद कर रखा हो। 

नंदिनी* एक बारगी तो अपना नाम सुनकर चौंकी मगर फिर उसे लगा कि अगर मृत्यंजय ने उसका अपहरण करवाया है तो ज़रूर वो उसके बारे में जानता होगा।"मैं कोई युद्ध नही लड़ रही हूँ।" नंदिनी ने उसकी आँखों में देखते हुए। 

"हम सब लड़ रहे हैं। कोई अपना युद्ध तो कोई दूसरे का, कोई कृष्ण है, कोई पार्थ हैं, कोई दुर्योधन हैं तो कोई कर्ण हैं। कोई जीतने के लिए लड़ रहा हैं तो कोई जीत कर भी लड़ रहा हैं।""तुम किसकी तरफ से युद्ध लड़ रहे हो?""मैं! 

नही नही...मैं कारक हूँ कर्ता नही। मैं धृतराष्ट्र हूँ जो सिर्फ युद्ध होते हुए देख रहा हूँ।""तब तो सबसे ज्यादा नुकसान भी तुम्हारा ही होगा।""हानि की चिंता वो करता हैं जिसके पास खोने के लिए कुछ होता हैं। शून्य हमेशा अविभाज्य होता हैं।" मृत्यंजय पहेलियों में बात कर रहा था, तो नंदिनी भी पहेलियों से ही जवाब ढूंढ रही थी। मगर जब बात बनती नज़र नही आई तो उसने सीधा सवाल पूछा।

"मेरे अपहरण के पीछे तुम्हारा हाथ था?""जिन प्रश्नो के उत्तर ज्ञात हो उन प्रश्नो में समय क्यों व्यर्थ करना।""तो फिर मुझे वो बताओ जो ज्ञात नहीं हैं, तुमने ताश्री को क्यों मारा?"

----------


## vishal

"नैनं छिन्दन्ति शस्त्राणि नैनं दहति पावकः ।
न चैनं क्लेदयन्त्यापो न शोषयति मारुतः ।

आत्मा अजर-अमर हैं। हम किसी के प्राण नही हर सकते हैं। कब, किसको, कैसे मरना हैं, यह उस महान ईश्वर के हाथ में हैं। मैं कौन होता हूँ किसी को मारने वाला, सब उसकी इच्छा पर हैं।"

"....और वो लडकिया जो तुम्हारे आश्रम से मिली थी, वो वहां क्या कर रही थी?"

"साधना...ईश्वर से साक्षात्कार का एक मार्ग हैं। कोई भी इस मार्ग पर चल सकता हैं। अगर कुछ बालिकाएँ मेरे सानिध्य में,* ईश्वर की साधना करना चाहती थी तो इसमें आपत्ति क्या हैं? कोई युवा स्त्री अगर पुरुष के संग हो तो इसका यह अर्थ तो नही की हमेशा कुछ अनुचित ही होगा।"

"बेशक! मगर यह उद्देश्य पर निर्भर करता हैं। यह किस तरह की साधना थी, जिसमें मासूम लड़कियों की जान खतरे में आ गयी थी।" नंदिनी ने मृत्युंजय की फ़ाइल पढ़ी थी, जिससे उसे मृत्यंजय की गिरफ्तारी के वक्त उन लड़कियों की हालत के बारें में पता चला था।

"कुछ रास्ते बहुत ही दुर्भर होते हैं। ईश्वर की प्राप्ति आसान नहीं होती हैं।"

----------


## vishal

"ईश्वर की आड़ में तुम क्या करना चाहते थे यह कौन जानता हैं? वैसे भी तुम्हे तुम्हारे किये की सजा मिल ही रही हैं।" नंदिनी कह कर जाने के लिए मुड़ी।

"तुम यहाँ क्यों आई थी? अपने सवालो के जवाब जानने के लिए...मगर तुम तो अब भी अनुत्तरित ही हो।"

"मुझे दीवारो से सर पटकने का कोई शौक नही हैं। मैं जानती हूँ तुम मुझे कुछ नही बताने वाले हो। कोई अपनी चिता की लकड़ियाँ खुद नही जमाता।"

"हां, परन्तु कुछ महान लोग समाधि भी लेते हैं...हाहाहा.." मृत्युंजय ने ठहाका लगाया। "तुम सत्य को पाना चाहती हो, मगर सत्य की प्राप्ति आसान नही हैं। तुम साधना कर रही हो, मगर बिन गुरु के साधना कठिन हैं। तुम अपना गुरु ढूंढो।"

"तूम किसकी बात कर रहे हो?" नंदिनी ने चोंकते हुए कहा।


मृत्यंजय मुस्कुराया और वापस पीछे मुड़कर बैठ गया।

"जगतीमवितुं कलिताकृतयो विचरन्ति महामहसश्छलतः ।
अहिमांशुरिवात्र विभासि गुरो भव शंकर देशिक मे शरणम् ॥"

नंदिनी* बाहर आ गयी।

----------


## vishal

नंदिनी ने शाम को फ्लाइट पकड़ी और वापस जयपुर आ गयी। एअरपोर्ट पर विजय पहले से ही खड़ा था। नंदिनी को देखते ही उसने गले से लगा लिया।

"तुम ठीक तो हो।" विजय ने नंदिनी को देखते हुए पूछा।

"हां...अब ठीक हूँ।" नंदिनी और विजय दोनों जीप में बैठ गए।

"कुछ पता चला यह किसका काम हैं?" विजय ने पूछा

"हां उसी संगठन का..."

"मगर संगठन ऐसा क्यों करेगा?"

"शायद वो नही चाहते की उनके बारे में किसी को ज्यादा पता चले। लेकिन मुझे एक बात समझ में नही आई मेरी पिस्तौल खाली कैसे थी?"

"क्या? तुम्हारी पिस्तौल खाली थी!"

"हां...मैंने जब अपने बचाव में फायरिंग करने की कोशिश की तो मुझे पिस्तौल खाली मिली और अजीब बात हैं कि किडनैपर्स को यह बात पहले से ही पता थी।"

"हम्म...यह जरूर दिनेश का काम होना चाहिए।"

"दिनेश का?" दिनेश उनका पहरेदार था।

"हां, वो आज सुबह ड्यूटी पर नही आया हैं, मैंने फोन किया तो उसका फोन बंद आ रहा था, घर पर फोन किया तो वहां भी कुछ* जवाब नही मिला। ऐसा लग रहा हैं कहीं भाग गया हैं।"

"उस दिन जब उस ड्राईवर ने आत्महत्या की थी वो तब भी ड्यूटी पर ही था।" नंदिनी ने आशंका व्यक्त की।

"हो न हो यह उसी का ही काम होगा। मैं सीसीटीवी फुटेज चेक करवाता हूँ।"

नंदिनी और विजय दोनों घर पहुंचे।

----------


## vishal

"....तुम मृत्यंजय से मिली थी?" नंदिनी और विजय खाना खाते हुए बात कर रहे थे।

"हां...मगर आश्चर्य की बात यह हैं कि उसे पहले से ही पता था कि मैं वहां आने वाली हूँ।"

"तुम्हारे अपहरण के पीछे भी उसी का हाथ था?"

"उसने कबूल तो नही किया मगर उसकी बातों से लग रहा था कि हो न हो यह उसी का काम हैं।"

"उससे और कुछ पता चला?"

"कुछ ख़ास नही ऐसा लगता हैं यह सब वो किसी और से करवा रहा है। लगता है वेद सागर भी मृत्यंजय के इशारो पर काम कर रहा है, और अप्रत्यक्ष रूप से पूरा संगठन ही मृत्युंजय के हाथ में हैं...वो मुझे कोई गुरु ढूंढने को कह रहा था।" नंदिनी ने अचानक विजय से पूछा जैसे वो इस पहली का मतलब जानना चाहती हो।

"गुरु! मगर क्यों?"

"वो कह रहा था, अगर सत्य को पाना चाहती हो तो कोई गुरु ढूंढो। भला मुझे कौनसा सत्य जानना हैं?"

"सत्य कोई तथ्य न होकर तत्व हैं, यह एक उद्देश्य हैं, हम सब किसी उद्देश्य की और काम करते हैं, उस उद्देश्य का भान ही सत्य की प्राप्ति हैं।" विजय ने गंभीरता से कहा तो नंदिनी उसे घूरने लगी।

"मेरा उद्देश्य अब तुम ही हो।" नंदिनी ने विजय के हाथ के हाथ रखते हुए, प्यार से कहा। "जब उन गुंडों ने मेरा अपहरण किया था तब मैं तुम्हारे बारें में ही सोच रही थी कि अगर मुझे कुछ हो गया तो हमारा प्यार सिर्फ एक दिन की दास्ताँ बन कर ही रह जाएगा।"

"हा हा...नही ऐसा कुछ नही होगा, अभी हमें अपनी ज़िन्दगी में बहुत कुछ करना बाकि हैं। तुम अब बहुत थक गयी होगी, आराम कर लो।"

"हम्म...दो दिन से नींद पूरी नही हुई हैं, मुझे अब सो जाना चाहिए।"

"गुड़ नाइट।"

----------


## vishal

सुबह नंदिनी और विजय दोनों थाने पहुंचे।

"...मगर तुम राणा को थाने क्यों लाये?" केबिन में बैठे दोनों बातें कर रहे थे।

"मुझे शक था कि तुम्हारे अपहरण के बारें राणा कुछ न कुछ जरुर जानता हैं और न भी जानता हो तब भी कुछ न कुछ मदद कर सकता हैं।"

"तो फिर उसने कुछ मदद की?"

"नही...उसने ताश्री की माँ के बारें में भी गलत बताया था।"

"ताश्री की माँ के बारें में! वो ताश्री की माँ के बारें में क्या जानता है?"

"नंदिनी...मैंने तुम्हे बताया नही था पर ताश्री की मौत के बाद ताश्री की माँ राणा के ही एक होटल में। काम करती थी।"

"लगा ही था।" नंदिनी ने शांत रहते हुए कहा। "तो उसने क्या बताया?"

"मैंने उससे पूछा था कि वो अब कहाँ हैं? उसने एक एड्रेस दिया था वो भी गलत निकला।"

"संगठन का हर व्यक्ति एक बात अच्छी तरह से जानता हैं और वो हैं छल करना, राणा अगर सचमुच संगठन का आदमी हैं तो वो तुम्हे कभी सही जानकारी नही देगा।"

"मुझे लगा ही था, इसलिए मैंने दूसरा तरीका अपनाया।"

"दूसरा तरीका?"

"हां मैंने राणा की कॉल डिटेल्स निकलवाई थी। और तुम जानती हो उसने यहाँ से बाहर निकलते ही किसे फोन किया था? ताश्री की माँ को।"

----------


## Loka

बहुत बढ़िया अपडेट है

----------


## vishal

$$$$$$$$$$$

तुम्हारी हिम्मत कैसे हुई मेरी बेटी के पास भी भटकने की?" मेरी माँ ने अंदर आते हुए कहा. 

अंतस एक तरफ खड़ा हो गया जैसे किसी को सम्मान में आने के लिए रास्ता दे रहा हो. 

"मैं जानती थी मृत्यंजय किसी न किसी को तो भेजेगा मगर ये तुम होंगे मुझे विश्वास नहीं हो रहा हैं, मेरा नहीं तो कम से कम ताश्री के पिता का तो ख्याल किया होता, तुम्हे ज़रा सी भी शर्म नही आई." उन्होंने अंतस को किसी छोटे बच्चे की तरफ डाँटते हुए कहा. 

मुझे इस बात का आश्चर्य हो रहा था, कि माँ सच में अंतस को जानती थी. इसका मतलब था कि अंतस जो कुछ कह रहा था वो सब सच था. दूसरा माँ कह रही थी कि मृत्युंजय किसी न किसी को जरूर भेजेगा. मृत्यंजय भला किसी को क्यों भेजेगा.

"माँ आप मेरी बात तो सुनिए..." अंतस जैसे मिमियाया. ऐसा लग रहा था इस परिस्थिति में क्या कहना हैं उसे भी समझ में नही आ रहा हैं.

 उसकी सारी वाकपटुता माँ के सामने जैसे सुन्न पड़ गयी थी.

----------


## vishal

"कोयल को कौआ पाले तब भी वो रहती तो कोयल ही हैं, तुम तो अपनी जात तक भूल गए. ऐसा कौनसा लालच दिया मृत्यंजय ने तुम्हे जो तुम इस हद तक गिर गए..." 

"आप जैसा सोच रही हैं वैसा कुछ नही हैं, मैं तो बस ताश्री..." 

"...ताश्री संगठन के बारें में जानती हैं?" अंतस अपनी बात भी नही कह पाया था कि माँ ने सवाल दागा. माँ ने अब तक मेरी और देखा तक नही था, जैसे मुझसे उन्हें कोई मतलब ही नही हो. 

"मुझे बताना पड़ा, राणा के लोगो ने कल मुझ पर हमला किया था."

मैंने अंतस का बचाव करते हुए कहा. वैसे मुझे कुछ समझ में तो नही आ रहा था पर इस तरह से अंतस का बेइज्जत होना अच्छा नही लगा रहां था.

"मैं गलत समझ रही हूँ? और तुम क्या जानती हो इसके बारें में, तुम तो इसका सही नाम तक नही जानती हो. क्यों ऋषि क्या नाम बताया तुमने इसे "अन्तस" और यह नही बताया कि तुम कौन हो और यहाँ क्यों आये हो?"

----------


## vishal

"मैं जानती हूँ माँ यह तांत्रिक हैं.." अब मैं भी गुस्से में थी, आखिर मेरी माँ ने मुझसे इतने लंबे वक्त तक झूठ बोला था और ऊपर से वो अंतस को ही डांटे जा रही थी. "...

और यह कौन हैं उससे ज्यादा मतलब मुझे इस बात से हैं कि आप कौन हैं और इस तस्वीर में आपके साथ यह आदमी कौन हैं?" मैंने अपने पर्स से वो तस्वीर निकालकर माँ को दिखाते हुए कहा. 

"यह तस्वीर इसे तुमने दी?" माँ ने मुझे नज़रअंदाज करते हुए अन्तस से पूछा. वो चुपचाप बिना कुछ बोले खड़ा था. 

"आपने मुझे मेरे पिता के बारें में क्यों नही बताया माँ?" मैंने गुस्से से चिल्लाते हुए कहा. 

"तुम अपने पिता के बारें में सबकुछ जानती हो, रणवीर ही तुम्हारे पिता हैं." मेरी माँ ने मुझे घूरते हुए कहा. 

"तो फिर तस्वीर में आपके साथ यह आदमी कौन हैं?" मैंने भी उन्हें घूरते हुए ही कहा.

"मैं तुम्हे बताती ताश्री, अगर तुमने यह सवाल किसी अजनबी की बजाय, सीधा मुझसे ही पूछा होता, मगर तुम समझने की बजाय जानने में विश्वास रखती हो . 

इसीलिए आज तुम सबकुछ जानकर भी अनजान हो. ना तुम मुझे जानती हो, न ऋषि को और न ही अपने पिता के बारें मे...

----------


## vishal

माँ मेरा कोई भी गलत इरादा नही था, अगर आप मौका दे तो मैं आपको समझा सकता हूँ." अंतस ने अपनी चुप्पी तोड़ते हुए कहा, वो जानता था माँ ने मुझे शब्दों के चक्रव्यूह में फंसा दिया था जिससे निकलना मेरे लिए असंभव था. 

"मुझे अब कुछ भी जानना और समझना नही हैं. सिर्फ एक बात तुम अच्छी से समझ लो, अगर आज के बाद मेरी बेटी के आसपास नज़र भी आये तो यह तुम्हारे और तुम्हारे संगठन दोनों के लिए अच्छा नही होगा, तुम जानते हो मैं क्या कर सकती हूँ." माँ ने अंतस को धमकी देते हुए कहा. "चलो यहाँ से ताश्री."

"माँ...मगर...वो.." मैंने माँ को रोकते हुए कहा.

"ताश्री....चलो.." माँ ने जैसे आदेश देते हुए कहा. मेरे पास उसे मानने के अलावा और कोई रास्ता नही था. अन्तस ने मेरी और देखा और वापस अपनी नज़रे झुका ली. वो कुछ नही बोला.

----------


## vishal

मैं माँ के साथ बाहर आ गयी. होटल के नीचे आकर हम दोनों खड़े हो गए. 

माँ ने फोन निकाला और किसी को फोन किया. मुझे मैं असमंजस में थी कि हम दोनों यहाँ क्यों खड़े हैं, ऑटो तो बाहर से ही मिलना हैं. तभी हमारे सामने एक लंबी सी कार आकर रुकी. यह शायद जैगुआर थी. 

"अंदर बैठो." मैं कार को निहार ही रही थी, तभी माँ ने कार का दरवाजा खोलते हुए कहा.

 मैंने माँ को आँखे फाड़ कर देखा कि अब यह कौनसा नया बखेड़ा हैं, मगर वो बिलकुल सामान्य बनी हुई थी जैसे यह कोई बड़ी बात नही हैं. 

"ताश्री..." माँ ने मेरी तन्द्रा तोड़ते हुए कहा. मैं चुपचाप कार में बैठ गयी. कार कोई ड्राईवर चला रहा था, मैं पीछे की सीट पर थी इसलिए उसका चेहरा नही देख पाई. 

काफी देर तक हम दोनों खामोश बैठे रहे. कोई कुछ नही बोला. 

"तुमने ऋषि की आँखों में क्यों नही देखा?" माँ ने चुप्पी तोड़ते हुए कहा. 

मैंने कुछ नही कहा बस चुपचाप बैठी रही. शायद इस सवाल का जवाब में खुद नही जानती थी या जानती भी थी तो बता नही सकती थी. 

"क्या बेहतरीन चाल चली हैं मृत्युंजय ने, हमारे ही मोहरे से हमें ही मात दे दी. सबसे बेहतरीन ढाल के लिए सबसे बेहतरीन तलवार.."

----------


## vishal

आप अंतस को कैसे जानती हैं?" मुझे उसे ऋषि बुलाना अच्छा नही लग रहा था. मैंने उसे शुरूसे ही अंतस ही माना था और वो मेरे लिए अंतस ही रहेगा, चाहे यह झूठ ही क्यों न हो.

"तुम्हे याद हैं उस दिन तुमने मुझसे कहा था कि तुमने अपने सपने में अपने पिता के साथ एक लड़का देखा हैं आठ साल का...वो ऋषि ही था. 

तुम उसे जानती हो ताश्री, तुम उसे तब से जानती हो जब से तुम पैदा हुई थी, तुम दोनों साथ में खेले हुए हो. 

"तब तुम चार साल की थी, यह सब कुछ याद रखने के लिए तुम बहुत ही छोटी थी. उस वक्त तुम्हारा सिर्फ एक ही दोस्त था ऋषि, तुम पुरे दिन उसी के साथ खेलती रहती थी. 

जब तुम पैदा हुई थी ऋषि सिर्फ चार साल का था मगर किसी बड़े की तरह तुम्हारी देखभाल करता था. 


वो तुम्हे अब याद नही होगा मगर तुम उसे पूरी तरह से भूली भी नही हो, तुम्हारे अंतर्मन में वो अब भी कहीं बसा हुआ हैं, वो तुम्हारा अंतस ही हैं. मृत्युंजय यह बात अच्छी तरह से जानता था. उसने तुम्हे अपने अंतर्मन से ही लड़ने पर मजबूर कर दिया. तुम्हारी ताकत को ही तुम्हारी कमजोरी बना दिया. 

अगर ऋषि की जगह कोई भी और होता तो तुम उसकी आँखों में झांक कर सारा सच जान लेती मगर तुम चाहकर भी उसकी आँखों में नही देख पाई क्योंकि अगर तुम ऐसा करती तो तुम हमेशा के लिए उसे खो देती. तुम्हारे इसी डर का उसने ने फायदा उठाया."

----------


## vishal

मगर मृत्यंजय को मुझसे क्या चाहिए."

"उसे तुमसे कुछ नही चाहिए...बल्कि खुद तुम चाहिए...तुम ग्यारहवा सूत्र हो. "

"ग्यारहवा सूत्र ! मैं सुनकर सिहर गयी. मतलब की मेरे वो सपने सच थे. कही ऐसा तो नही की मेरे सपनो में आने वाला वो तांत्रिक अंतस न होकर मृत्यंजय हो. 

तभी गाडी रुकी.

तभी गाडी रुकी. "मैडम घर आ गय." ड्राईवर ने पीछे मुड़कर कहा. उसे देखकर मेरे होश उड़ गए. यह उनमें से एक था जो कल अंतस को पीटने के लिए आये थे. 

"माँ ये तो..." मैंने डरते हुए उसकी तरफ इशारा करत हुए कहा. वो एक बार मुझे देख कर हल्का सा मुस्कुराया और वापस आगे देखने लगा. 

"घर में चलो ताश्री!" माँ ने गाड़ी से उतरते हुए कहा.

----------


## vishal

मैं चुपचाप उतरकर अंदर चली गयी. मुझे अब लगने लगा था कि हो न हो, मेरी माँ राणा को जानती हैं, और यह गाडी भी राणा की हैं. 

मेरे मन में तरह तरह के विचार आने लगे की कहीं मेरी माँ का राणा के साथ कुछ चक्कर तो नही हैं. मैं सोचते सोचते ही अंदर गयी. 

अंदर मैने देखा कि सामने सोफे पर राणा ठाकुर बैठ हुआ था. वो हमें देखकर खड़ा हो गया. अब मुझे ये माज़रा कुछ कुछ समझ में आने लगा था. राणा ने माँ को अंतस और मेरे बारें में बताया था.

"ये आदमी यहाँ क्या कर रहा हैं? इसी ने तो कल अंतस पर हमला करवाया था." मैं राणा की तरफ लपकी.

"तमीज से बात करो ताश्री...राणा तुम्हारे मामा हैं.

----------


## vishal

मामा! ???

मुझे लगा की अब मेरा सर फटने वाला हैं. मैं वहीं सोफे पर ही बैठ गयी. एक-एक कर मेरे सामने इतने राज आ रहे थे कि मेरे लिए यह कुछ समझ पाना नामुमकिन हो रहा था. 

मुझे लग रहा था जैसे मैं किसी दूसरी दुनिया से आई हूँ. हर शख्स जो मुझसे मिल रहा था मुझे अजनबी लग रहा था. 

"उसने क्या कहा?" राणा ने मेरी माँ से पूछा.

"वो क्या कहता, कुछ कहने के लायक बचा ही नहीं था. कह रहा था मैं उसे गलत समझ रही हूँ. हूँ...मैं भला होती ही कौन हूँ उसे समझने वाली...उसे समझने जाने का ठेका तो मृत्युंजय ने ले रखा हैं. 

"मुझे उसी दिन समझ जाना चाहिए था जब उसने मेरे भतीजे को पीटा था. मैंने उसे ताश्री का कोई आम दोस्त मान कर नज़रअंदाज कर दिया था." माँ और राणा इतनी गंभीरता से बातें कर रहे थे जैसे अंतस कोई आतंकवादी हो.

"...मैं ऋषि को हॉस्पिटल में देखते ही पहचान गयी थी. कोई चाहे कितना भी बड़ा चल कर ले, उसकी आँखे हमेशा सच बोलती हैं, मैं उन आँखों को बचपन से जानती हूँ. 

"बेहतर होगा ताश्री के साथ तुम कुछ दिनों के लिये मेरे घर पर आ जाओ, वहां तुम ज्यादा सुरक्षित रहोगे." राणा ने प्रस्ताव रखा.

"ऋषि की इतनी हिम्मत नही हैं कि मेरे होते हुए अब वो ताश्री के पास भी फटक सके. "

"मुझे कोई समझायेगा कि यह हो क्या रहा हैं?" मैंने दोनों हाथो में अपना सर पकड़ते हुए कहा. 

"तुम अपने कमरे में जाओ ताश्री." मेरी माँ ने रुखा सा जवाब दिया. 

"क्या?" यहाँ मेरा दिमाग तरह तरह के सवालो से फटा जा रहा था और माँ मुझे अपने कमरे में जाने के लिए बोल रही थी. 

"बेटा आप अभी अपने कमरे में जाइए, आपकी माँ आपको बाद में सब समझा देगी. राणा ने इतने प्यार से कहा जैसे चाशनी में डुबो कर शब्द निकाले हो. 

मैं वहां से चुपचाप उठकर अपने कमरे में आ गयी. अंदर आते ही मैं पेड़ से ऐसे गिर पड़ी जैसे किसी पेड़ से कोई डाली टूट कर गिरी हो. 

मेरी आँखों से आंसू बाह पड़े. सबकुछ जानने का दावा करने वाली ताश्री आज खुद के बारें में कुछ नही जानती हैं. मैं जिनसे प्यार करती थी, जिनपर विश्वास करती थी सब के सब झूठे निकले.

तभी मुझे डोरबेल की आवाज सुनाई दी. इस वक्त कौन हो सकता हैं? 
मैं देखने के लिए वापस नीचे गयी और आधी सीढ़ियां उतरकर वही खड़ी हो गयी. राणा ने एक नज़र मुझे देखा और फिर नज़रअंदाज कर दिया. दरवाजा माँ ने खोला.

यह अंतस था!

तुम्हारी हिम्मत कैसे हुई यहाँ आने की. मेरे आदमी बाहर ही हैं. राणा ठाकुर ने अंतस की और लपकते हुए कहा. मैं भी सीढ़ियों से उतरकर नीचे आ गयी. 

"आपके आदमी बाहर विश्राम कर रहे हैं और अब शायद प्राथमिक चिकित्सा मिलने पर ही उठ पाएंगे. अंतस ने अपनी आवाज में कुछ तीव्रता लाकर कहा तो राणा कुछ ठन्डे पड़े.

"तुम्हे आखिर चाहिए क्या?" मेरी माँ ने पूछा.

"मुझे ताश्री चाहिए." अंतस ने आत्मविश्वास से मेरी और देखते हुए कहा.

"लगता हैं तुम्हे अपनी ज़िन्दगी प्यारी नही हैं. मेरे होते हुए तुम ताश्री को छु तक नही सकते हो." राणा ने आगे आते हुए कहा.

"मुझे अपनी नहीं उन मासूमो की ज़िन्दगी की परवाह हैं." 

"मतलब." माँ और राणा दोनों चोंक गए.

"मृत्यंजय फिर से सूत्र साधना कर रहा हैं." अंतस ने जवाब दिया.

----------


## vishal

********//////********

हां मैंने राणा की कॉल डिटेल्स निकलवाई थी। और तुम जानती हो उसने यहाँ से बाहर निकलते ही किसे फोन किया था? ताश्री की माँ को।"

"तुम जानते हो यह गैर कानूनी हैं, राणा को अगर इस बारें में पता चल गया तो वो हमारी बैंड बजा देगा, तुम्हे ताश्री की माँ की लोकेशन पता चली?"

"हां वो यही हैं जयपुर में...अपने किसी रिश्तेदार के यहां रह रही हैं."

"हम्म...ठीक हैं मैं उनसे आज ही मिल लेती हूँ...दिनेश के बारें में कुछ पता चला. सीसीटीवी से कुछ जानकारी मिली?"

"नही, कोई फायदा नहीं हैं...वो तो हमारे कंप्यूटर की हार्डडिस्क निकालकर ले गया."

"बहुत बढ़िया...पहले एक ड्राईवर जेल में आत्महत्या कर लेता हैं, फिर कोई मेरी पिस्तौल से गोलियां निकाल लेता हैं और अब हमारे कंप्यूटर्स की हार्डडिस्क ही गायब हैं, आखिर हो क्या रहा हैं इस थाने में?"

"अगर आसितन में ही सांप छुपा बैठा हो तो कोई भला कर भी क्या सकता हैं? मैं आज ही एसपी से बात करके दिनेश का सस्पेंशन करवाता हूँ."

"नही उसकी कोई जरुरत नही हैं...इससे बात और भी ज्यादा फैलेगी. अभी जब तक हम यह सारी गुत्थी सुलझा नही लेते यह बात ज्यादा न फैले तो ही बेहतर हैं."

----------


## vishal

शाम का वक्त था. विजय और नंदिनी दोनों ताश्री की माँ से मिलने के लिए थाने से निकले. 

"मुझे उम्मीद हैं आज इस केस के बारें में सबकुछ पता चल ही जाएगा. वैसे तुम लोगो ने डायरी के आधार पर ताश्री की माँ से पूछताछ की थी क्या? क्योंकि कम से कम वो तो अपनी बेटी की डायरी को झूठा नही बता सकती थी."

"उनसे सारी पूछताछ खुद चतुर्वेदी सर ने की थी. उनका कहना था कि उनकी बेटी ताश्री एक बहुत ही लेख़क भी थी, हो सकता हैं उसकी डायरी कोई फिक्शनल ऑटोबायोग्राफी हो. उसे रोमांच पसंद था तो वो अपनी डायरी में भी अपनी ज़िन्दगी रोमांचक तरीके से लिखती थी."

"और उसकी सम्मोहन की शक्ति के बारें में..."

"उनका कहना था कि ऐसा कुछ नही हैं...उसे बस आँखों की दिक्कत थी, सो डॉक्टर ने उसे हमेशा चश्मा लगाए रखने के लिए कहा था."

"काला चश्मा! ...और तुम लोगो ने उनकी बात पर विश्वास कर लिया?"

"हमारे पास और कोई रास्ता भी नही था, भला हम एक हाल ही में मरी हुई लड़की की माँ से ऐसे सवाल कैसे करते जिनका कोई आधार ही नही था?"


"हां लेकिन अब आधार हैं, एक काल्पनिक संगठन ने मेरा अपहरण किया हैं. मैं इस संगठन का पर्दाफाश करके ही रहूंगी. अंतस पर ताश्री की माँ ने शक जताया था?"

"शक तो नही जताया था पर यह जरूर कहा था अंतिम बार उसे उसी लड़के के साथ देखा था, वो उसके साथ कही बाहर गयी थी."

"यह अजीब नही हैं, कोई भी माँ अपनी बेटी को किसी अनजान लड़के के साथ क्यों जाने देंगी?" 

तभी गाडी एक मकान के सामने जाकर रुकी. 

"यहीं मकान हैं?" नंदिनी ने पूछा.

"हां कॉल लोकेशन के हिसाब से तो यही होना चाहिए. चलो पूछते हैं."

----------


## vishal

दोनों जीप से उतरे और डोरबेल बजायी. एक महिला ने दरवाजा खोला. 

यह ताश्री की माँ ही थी, एक 50 साल की प्रौढ महिला थी, एक आम भारतीय साड़ी, श्रृंगार के नाम माथे पर एक बिंदी, किन्तु पहनावा बिलकुल व्यवस्थित, उनके चेहरे से एक अलग ही तेज झलक रहा था. 

"जी कहिये." नंदिनी और विजय सादे कपड़ो में थे, शायद इसलिए ताश्री की माँ उन दोनों को पहचान नही पाई. 

"मैं इंस्पेक्टर विजय हूँ और यह हैं एसीपी नंदिनी...हम ताश्री के मामले कुछ पूछताछ करने आये हैं..."

"कौन हैं अवंतिका?" पीछे से किसी औरत की आवाज आई. 

"पुलिस वाले हैं, ताश्री के बारें में पूछताछ करने आये हैं." 

नंदिनी और विजय अंदर आ गए. तभी किचन से वो दूसरी महिला निकलकर आई. उसे देखते ही नंदिनी खड़ी हो गयी....यह उसकी अंजनी माँ थी.

----------


## vishal

"अंजनी माँ आप?" नंदिनी ने चोंकते हुए कहा. वो अंजनी के पास में गयी. अंजनी को एक बार तो कुछ समझ में नही आया, फिर उसने पहचान लिया की यह नंदिनी हैं.

"नंदिनी बेटा तुम! बहुत दिनों बाद दिखी हो." अंजनी ने उसे गले से लगा लिया. 

"आप यहाँ...?" नंदिनी ने अवंतिका की और देखते हुए अंजनी से पउच्च.. विजय चुपचाप खड़ा खड़ा यह सब देख रहा था.

"अवंतिका मेरी बहन हैं, ताश्री की मौत के बाद वो यहीं रहती हैं." 


विजय, नंदिनी और अंजनी तीनो सोफे पर बैठ गए. अवंतिका अंदर चाय लेने के लिए चली गयी. 

"आपने अनाथालय आना क्यों छोड़ दिया?" नंदिनी ने अंजनी से पूछा.

"बेटा उस वक्त अचानक ताश्री के साथ यह सब कुछ हुआ जिससे अवंतिका पूरी तरह से टूट गयी थी, उसे सँभालने वाला मेरे अलावा और कोई नहीं था. इस लिए मैंने नोकरी छोड़ दी थी, अभी अवंतिका और मैं यही पास में ही एक स्कूल में पढ़ाने का काम करती हैं."

"मैं यहाँ पर जोइनिंग होते ही अनाथालय आई थी, लेकिन मुझे पता चला कि आप छोड़ कर जा चुकी हैं. मैंने पता करने की कोशिश भी की थी मगर किसी को आपके बारें में कुछ भी पता नही था."

"हां...फिर मैं कभी वापस वहां गयी भी नही थी." तभी अवंतिका चाय लेकर आ गई.

----------


## vishal

अंजनी तुम इन्हें कैसे जानती हो?" अवंतिका ने पूछा. 

"अरे यह नंदिनी हैं, मैंने तुम्हे बताया तो था मेरे अनाथालय में सबसे होनहार लड़की थी यह...और देखो आज पुलिस इंस्पेक्टर बन कर आई हैं." यह सुनकर विजय थोडा सा मुस्कुरा दिया. 

"पोलिस इंस्पेक्टर नही माँ, एसीपी!" नंदिनी ने हँसते हुए कहा.

"जो भी हो, तूने मेरे सपने को साकार कर दिया बेटा." अंजनी ने कुछ भावुक होते हुए कहा. 

"यह सब आपकी ही दुआओं का असर हैं." 

तभी विजय का फोन बजा. 

"हेल्लो...हां कहो."

"क्या...कहाँ पर?"

"ठीक हैं...हम अभी पहुँचते है."

"क्या हुआ?" विजय के फोन रखते ही नंदिनी ने पूछा. 

"दिनेश के बारें में कुछ पता चला हैं. एक खबरी ने उसे एमआई रोड के आस पास उसे कहीं देखा हैं."

"ओह...लेकिन...." नंदिनी ने अंजनी माँ की और देखते हुए कहा. विजय नन्दिनी की स्थिति समझ गया. 

"कोई बात नही तुम इनसे बात करो, मैं उसे देखता हूँ." विजय चलने के लिए उठ खड़ा हुआ. 

"ओके..थैंक्स.." नन्दीनी ने कहा. विजय इसके बाद निकल गया.

----------


## vishal

"बेटा तुम ताश्री के बारें में कुछ कह रही थी." अवन्तिका ने कहा.

"हां मैं ताश्री के मर्डर केस की फिर से जांच कर रही हूँ." नंदिनी ने पास ही पड़ी ताश्री की एक तस्वीर उठा ली और उसे निहारने लगी. लंबे बाल तीखे नैन नक्श वाली, पतली सी लड़की थी, कोई भी एक बार देखे तो पलक झपकाना भूल जाए. ननंदिनी उसको कुछ देर देखती रही .

"उस लड़के के बारें में कुछ पता चला क्या?" अवंतिका ने कहा तो नंदिनी की तन्द्रा टूटी. 

"अभी तो नही लेकिन जल्द ही चल जाएगा, मगर उसके लिए आपको पहले सब सच बताना होगा." नंदिनी ने अवंतिका की आँखों में झांकते हुए कहा.

"सच...मगर कैसा सच?" अंजनी और अवंतिका दोनों चौक गये.

"संगठन के बारें में..." 

"मैं पहले ही पुलिस को बता चुकी हूँ. संग़ठन जैसा कुछ नही ताश्री ने अपनी डायरी में कोई काल्पनिक कहानी लिखी थी."

"मैं मृत्युंजय से मिली हूँ, अवंतिका जी. उसी काल्पनिक संगठन ने मेरा अपहरण करने की कोशिश की थी. मैं राणा साहब से भी मिली हूँ. 

मैं इस केस से जुड़े हर शख्स से मिली हूँ. मगर ऐसा लगता हैं हर शख्श कुछ न कुछ छिपाने की कोशिश कर रहा हैं. कम से कम आप तो सच बोलिये. मैं बस आपकी बेटी को न्याय दिलवाना चाहती हूँ. " नंदिनी थोड़ी सी रुआंसी हो गयी थी. 

उसे समझ में नही आ रहा था कि क्यों हर व्यक्ति उसे बेवकूफ बनाने पर तुला था.

अवंतिका कुछ देर नंदिनी को देखती रही और फिर उसने अंजनी की और देखा. अंजनी ने अपनी पलके झपका कर मौन सहमति दी. 

"नंदिनी बेटा तुम नही जानती तुम किनके खिलाफ लड़ रही हो, वो बहुत ही खतरनाक लोग हैं." अवंतिका ने कुछ पल बाद कहा.

----------


## vishal

मैं एक पोलिस अफसर हूँ, मुझे इससे कोई फर्क नही पड़ता कि मैं किसके खिलाफ लड़ रही हूँ, या वो कितने शक्तिशाली हैं, मेरे लिए बस यह मायने रखता की हर व्यक्ति को इन्साफ मिलना चाहिए. फिर इसके लिए मुझे किसी से भी लड़ना पड़े."

अवंतिका अब भी कुछ सोच रही थी. जैसे किसी अंतर्द्वंद में उलझी हुई हो. 

"अवनि तुम नंदिनी को बता सकती हो, यह मेरी सबसे प्यारी बची हैं. यह तुम्हारी मदद कर सकती हैं." अंजनी ने अवंतिका को रास्ता दिखाते हुए कहा. 

"यह किसी चक्रव्यूह की तरह हैं नंदिनी, तुम इसमें प्रवेश तो कर सकती हो मगर बाहर नही आ सकती हो. तुम जितना इसके अंदर जाओगी तुम्हारी लिए खतरा इतना ही बढ़ता जाएगा." अचानक अवंतिका के चेहरे पर एक गंभीरता आ गयी.

"आप मेरी परवाह मत कीजिए. मुझे सिर्फ सच जानना हैं."

"हम्म...वह सबकुछ सच था." अवंतिका ने एक निःश्वास छोड़ते हुए कहा. "ताश्री की डायरी में जो लिखा था, वो सबकुछ वास्तव में हुआ था, मैं संगठन की सातवी प्रमुख और पहली महिला प्रमुख गुरु माँ हूँ. तुम क्या जानना चाहती हो." अवंतिका ने सीधा होते हुए कहा. 

"उससे आगे जहाँ से ताश्री की डायरी ख़त्म होती हैं, यह 'सूत्र साधना' क्या हैं?"

----------


## vishal

अवंतिका का बैकग्राउंड ???
बी एस एस ???
अंतस या ऋषि ???
मृत्युंजय ????
सूत्र साधना ????

आगे की कहानी *******

----------


## vishal

"मुझे अपनी नहीं उन मासूमो की ज़िन्दगी की परवाह हैं." 

"मतलब." माँ और राणा दोनों चोंक गए.

"मृत्यंजय फिर से सूत्र साधना कर रहा हैं." अंतस ने जवाब दिया.

मैं अब तक उनके पास आ चुकी थी. 

"यह सूत्र साधना क्या हैं माँ?" मैंने माँ से पूछा.

----------


## vishal

■■■■■★★★★■■■■■

मेरा जन्म यहाँ जयपुर में ही हुआ था, हम दो बहने और एक भाई थे.अंजनी सबसे बड़ी थी, मैं दो साल छोटी थी और आर्यन सबसे छोटा था. 

हमारे पिता श्री मणिप्रकाश जी यहाँ के जाने माने पंडित थे और संगठन की जयपुर शाखा के प्रमुख थे.* उन्होंने बचपन से हम तीनो भाई बहनो को वैदिक शिक्षा दी थी. मेरे दोनों भाई बहनो को तो इसमें कोई विशेष रूचि नहीं थी लेकिन मुझे बचपन से ही आध्यात्म में दिलचस्पी थी. मेरे पिता भी मुझसे विशेष स्नेह रखते थे.

बात तक की हैं जब मैं तेरह साल की थी. संगठन के प्रमुख नित्यानंद जी महाराज हमारे शहर में आये थे. 

मेरे पिता बहुत ही खुश थे क्योंकि नित्यानंद जी से व्यक्तिगत रूप से* मिलने का सौभाग्य बहुत ही कम व्यक्तियो को प्राप्त होता हैं. पिताजी ने काफी समय पहले ही उनके स्वागत की तैयारी शुरू कर दी थी.* वे रात-रात भर शाखा में ही रुकते थे और वहां सभी लोगो को प्रशिक्षित करते थे कि नित्यानंद जी के सामने कैसे व्यवहार करना हैं.

----------


## vishal

नियत तिथि को नित्यानंद महाराज शहर में पधारे. पहले वो संगठन की शाखा में गए. 

वहां भाषण देने के बाद उन्होंने सारी व्यवस्था देखी और फिर कुछ समय के लिए मेरे पिता के साथ चर्चा की. वो मेरे पिता के विचारो से काफी प्रभावित हुए थे.

"हमें* रात को वापस जोधपुर के लिए निकलना हैं, अगर आपको* आपत्ति न हो तो* तब तक हम आपके घर पर विश्राम कर लेंगे." नित्यानंद जी ने मेरे पिता जी से कहा. पिताजी की ख़ुशी का ठिकाना न रहा. 

स्वयं नित्यानन्द जी उनके घर पधारे इससे बड़ी सौभाग्य की बात उनके लिए कुछ और हो ही नहीं सकती हैं. उन्होंने तुरंत घर पर सन्देश भिजवाकर माँ को भोजन और सारी तैयारी करने के लिए कहा.

कुछ समय बाद नित्यानंद जी अपने कुछ शिष्यो के साथ हमारे घर पधारे. वह कोई चालीस साल के प्रौढ़ व्यक्ति थे, किन्तु उनके चहेरे पर एक विचित्र* शांति और तेज था. 

उन्होंने सबसे पहले स्नान किया, फिर कुछ समय के लिए अपने शिष्यो के साथ ध्यान किया और फिर सब लोगो ने एक साथ भोजन ग्रहण किया. 

भोजन करते समय उन्होंने मेरे पिता को अपने साथ ही बिठाया था. भोजन के पश्चात् वो मेरे पिता के साथ बैठ कर किसी आध्यात्मिक मसले पर चर्चा करने लगे.

----------


## vishal

मेरे दोनों भाई-बहन तो बाहर खेलने के लिए गए थे, मगर मुझे माँ ने अधिक काम होने की वजह से घर में ही रोक लिया था. 

मैं किचन में ही छिप कर बैठी थी. मुझे इतना मालुम था कि कोई बड़ा व्यक्ति आया हैं इसलिए में उनके सामने जाने से कतरा रही थी. तभी माँ किचन में आयी.

"ले यह पानी नित्यानंद जी को देकर आ."

"कौन मैं?" मैंने चोंकते हुए कहा.

"तो क्या मैं? तू भी जाकर महाराज के चरण स्पर्श तो कर ले."

"नही माँ, मैं यहीं ठीक हूँ. आप ही दे आओ."

"ज्यादा चु-चपड़ मत कर, इतने बड़े व्यक्ति घर पर आये हैं, और तू यहाँ रसोई में छीप कर बैठी हैं, जा और यह पानी देकर आ...और हां चरण स्पर्श करके आशीर्वाद मांगना..."* माँ ने मुझे पट्टी पढ़ाते हुए कहा.

 मेरे पास माँ की बात मानने के अलावा और कोई रास्ता नही था. मैं चुपचाप ट्रे लेकर बाहर आ गई.

----------


## vishal

महराज सामने एक कुर्सी* पर बैठे थे, मेरे पिता और उनके बाकि सारे शिष्य निचे चटाई पर बैठे थे.

"...तो फिर* मनुष्य का अंतिम लक्ष्य क्या होना चाहिए?" मेरे पिता ने सवाल पूछा.

"!!ॐ शांति ॐ!! मनुष्य का अंतिम लक्ष्य शान्ति होना चाहिए. हमें आध्यात्म के उस स्तर तक पहुंचना हैं जहाँ हम अपने मन को नियंत्रित कर अपनी इन्द्रियों पर काबू कर सके...."

"परंतु ऋग्वेद में तो मनुष्य का अंतिम लक्ष्य आनंद बताया गया हैं, शान्ति उस लक्ष्य तक पहुँचने का एक माध्यम मात्र हैं, सहस्त्रार चक्र की जाग्रति भी आनंद प्राप्ति होती हैं. आपका नाम भी तो नित्यानंद ही हैं." अचानक मेरे मुंह से निकल गया. 

सभी लोग मेरा चेहरा ताकने लगे. किसी ने भी एक तेरह साल की लड़की से इतने सटीक तर्क की अपेक्षा नही की थी.

----------


## vishal

अवनि! अंदर जाओ." मेरे पिता ने मुझे गुस्से से झिड़कते हुए कहा.

"नही मणि, इन्हें यही रहने दो. आपका नाम क्या हैं पुत्री?" नित्यानंद जी ने मुझसे पूछा. मुझे समझ में आ चूका था कि मैंने अपना ज्ञान दर्शा कर कोई बड़ी भूल कर दी हैं. फिर भी मैंने तटस्थ रहना ही ठीक समझा.

"अवंतिका." मैंने धीरे से कहा.

"अवंतिका. हम क्षणिक की बजाय शाश्वत को प्राथमिकता देते हैं, आनंद क्षणिक होता हैं, शांति शाश्वत हैं, ठीक उसी प्रकार जैसे जीवन क्षणिक हैं, परंतु मृत्यु शाश्वत हैं, इसलिए हम मृत्युत्व या मोक्ष की प्रति ध्यान देते हैं." नित्यानंद जी आध्यात्म के थोड़े और ऊँचे स्तर पर गए, उन्हें उम्मीद थी कि शायद मैं वहाँ तक नही पहुँच पाउंगी.

"किन्तु...मृत्यु से अधिक तो जीवन शाश्वत है, मृत्यु का आधार ही तो जीवन ही हैं, और अगर जीवन न हो तो मृत्यु का अस्तित्व ही कहाँ है?" 

नित्यानंद कुछ सोचने लगे. मेरे पिता और बाकि तमाम लोग मुझे घूरे जा रहे थे. कुछ लोगो के चहेरे पर प्रसंशा के भाव थे. मेरे पिता पसीना पसीना हो रहे थे.

"अवंतिका यहाँ आओ." नित्यानंद जी ने कहा. मैं उनके पास चली गयी.

"क्या ईश्वर का अस्तित्व हैं?" उन्होंने मेरा एक हाथ अपने हाथ में लेते हुए कहा. जैसे वास्तव में वो मुझसे कोई गूढ़ प्रश्न पूछ रहे हैं.

"हां बिलकुल हैं...वो मेरे सामने बैठे है." मैंने अपने पिता की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा.

"तुम कहना चाहती हो कि तुम्हारे पिता ईश्वर हैं?" उन्होंने मेरी हथेली को से देखते हुए कहा.

"जो हमारा पालन पोषण करे वही तो ईश्वर हैं, अगर ईश्वर हमारे पिता हैं तो हमारे पिता ईश्वर क्यों नही हो सकते हैं?" वो मेरी हथेली को ध्यान से देखते हुए अचानक रुक गए.

"ग्याहरवां सूत्र!" अचानक उनके मुंह से निकला.

"मणि क्या तुम्हारे पास तुम्हारी पुत्री की कुंडली हैं?" उन्होंने मेरे पिता से कहा.

"जी गुरुदेव."

"लेकर आओ." मेरे पिता दौड़ कर अंदर गए.

"तुमने सही कहा पुत्री! हम जिसका अपने ईश के रूप में वरण करे वही ईश्वर हैं. अगर तुम अपने पिता को ईश्वर मानती हो तो वह सही. "

----------


## vishal

कुछ देर बाद मेरे पिता अंदर से मेरी कुंडली लेकर आये. नित्यानद जी बड़े घोर से वो कुंडली देखने लगे. किसी को कुछ समझ में नही आ रहा था कि नित्यानंद आखिर कर क्या रहे हैं?

"मणि हम तुमसे कुछ माँगना चाहते हैं?" कुछ देर बाद* नित्यानंद ने ऊपर देखते हुए कहा.

"आज्ञा करे गुरुदेव..." मेरे पिता ने हाथ जोड़ते हुए कहा.

"हमें आपकी पुत्री चाहिए." अचानक नित्यानंद ने कहा तो सब लोग चौक गए. सब दबे स्वर में कुछ बात करने लगे.

"क्या...किन्तु..." मेरे पिता के कुछ समझ में नही आया.

"हम चाहते हैं कि अवंतिका की आगे की दीक्षा हमारे सानिध्य में हमारे हरिद्वार आश्रम में हो."

"किन्तु महाराज यह तो अभी बच्ची हैं, इसे इतनी दूर कैसे भेज सकते हैं?" मेरे पिता असमंजस में थे.

"यह बच्ची ही हमारे संगठन का भविष्य हैं. तुम अपनी पत्नी से चर्चा कर लो. हम आज शाम को ही इसे अपने संग लेकर जाएंगे."

मेरे पिता अब पुरे पसीने से लथपथ थे. वो अंदर गए माँ से बात करने लगे. माँ इसके लिए बिलकुल तैयार नही थी. लेकिन वो भी नित्यानंद जी के प्रभाव को भलीभांति जानती थी*. पिता जी के बहुत समझाने के बाद माँ मान गयी.

मेरे माता पिता ने फटाफट मेरा सामान पैक किया. मैंने अपने भाई बहनो से विदा ली और शाम को मैं नित्यानंद जी के साथ ही निकल गयी.

----------


## vishal

सुबह तक हम हरिद्वार पहुंचे. शहर के बाहर ही संगठन का आश्रम था. यह केवल कहने को आश्रम था वरना सारी सुविधाओं से परिपूर्ण कोई महल था. 

बाहर गेट पर दो द्वारपाल खड़े थे, जहाँ से अंदर घुसते ही एक बड़ा सा गार्डन था, जहाँ पर योग करवाया जाता था. 

वहां से सामने एक बड़ी सी बहुमंजिला इमारत थी जिसमें कम से कम 200 कमरे गोलाकार रूप में बने थे, इन कमरो के बीचों* बीच में एक खुला बरामदा था. 

यहाँ पर बहुत सारे साधू, योगी और बच्चे थे जिन्हें चुन चुन कर आध्यात्म की दीक्षा के लिए लाया गया था.

मुझे थोडा डर लग रहा था क्योंकि मैं पहली बार अपने घर से इतना दूर आई थी मगर नित्यानंद जी बार-बार मुझे हौंसला दे रहे थे. पुरे रास्ते वो मुझे बताते रहे थे* कि सगंठन की शाखा में कैसे रहना हैं, कैसे व्यवहार करना हैं, कब क्या काम करना हैं, किससे कैसे बात करनी हैं वगैरह वगैरह।

----------


## vishal

वहां पहुँचने पर मुझे एक कमरा दिया गया. यह कोई ख़ास तो नही था, एक बिस्तर था जो जमीन पर ही पड़ा था जिसकी चादर साफ़ थी जिससे लगता था कि आज ही लगाया गया हैं.* एक पानी का मटका था , और एक पंखा था. सामने एक खाली* अलमारी थी जिसमें मैंने अपना सामान रख दिया. 

खिड़की से ठंडी ठंडी हवा आ रही थी.*और यहाँ रौशनी भी पर्याप्त थी। तभी एक लड़की आई, वो कोई मेरी उम्र की ही थी. दिखने में थोड़ी से साँवली थी मगर हँसमुख लग रही थी.

"तुम अवन्तिका हो." उसने मुझे घूरते हुए कहा. उसका दबाव अवंतिका पर कम और तुम पर ज्यादा था, जैसे वो अवंतिका को तो पहले से ही जानती थी. "मेरा नाम देवप्रभा हैं. मुझे गुरूजी ने भेजा हैं, कहा हैं अगर तुम्हे कोई जरुरत हो तो देख लूँ." वो अब भी मुझे निहारे जा रही थी.


"धन्यवाद, पर अभी मुझे कुछ भी जरूरत नही हैं." मैंने वापस उसे घूरते हुए देखा. जैसे पूछ रही हूँ क्या हुआ, मुझे घूर क्यों रही हो?

----------


## vishal

"तुम बहुत खूबसूरत हो." उसने कहा. मैं बस मुस्कुरा दी. वास्तव में मैं थोड़ी खूबसूरत तो थी. मेरा रंग बचपन से ही गोरा था और नैन नक़्श भी अच्छे थे. 

"संभल कर रहना." उसने आगे कहा.

"क्या?"

"खूबसूरती बहुत महंगा गहना हैं, जल्दी चोरी होता हैं." मैं कुछ देर उसे देखती रही और फिर वापस अपना सामान ज़माने लगी. "तुम नहाकर प्रार्थना के लिए आ जाओ." उसने मुड़ते हुए कहा.

"प्रार्थना?" मेरे मुंह से निकला. मैं अब तक के सफर से बहुत थक चुकी थी. मैंने सोचा था कि अब कुछ देर आराम करुँगी. मगर इनकी* तो कुछ और ही योजना लग रही थी.

"हां प्रार्थना. हम प्रार्थना करने के बाद ही भोजन ग्रहण करते हैं. तुम्हे भूख भी लगी होगी न?" उसके खाने का नाम लेने के बाद ही मुझे याद आया था की मुझे खाना भी खाना हैं, वरना मैं तो थकान के आगे खाने के बारें में भी भूल गयी थी. "मगर नहाना कहा हैं?" मैंने आसपास नज़र डालते हुए कहा. यहाँ कही भी कोई गुसलखाना नज़र नही आ रहा था.

----------


## vishal

"हम लोग तो सुबह-सुबह* घाट पर ही नहाते हैं, मगर तुम अभी पीछे बने गुसलखाने में नहा लो." उसके बाद मैंने अपने कपडे लिए और पीछे-पीछे चल दी. 

वो किसी कुशल पथ-प्रदर्शक(गाइड) की तरह मुझे इस जगह का परिचय करवा रही थी. ऐसा लग रहा था मुझे देख कर वो भी बहुत खुश थी.

 रास्ते में मिलने वाला हर व्यक्ति मुझे कोतूहल की दृष्टि से देख रहा था. शायद उनमें से किसी को भी मेरे बारें में कुछ पता नहीं था.

स्नान के बाद देवप्रभा मुझे नीचे बने बड़े हॉल में ले गयी. यहाँ पर सभी लोग एक साथ पंक्तिवार एकत्रित हुए थे, बिलकुल जैसे किसी विद्यालय के छात्र हो. मैं और देवप्रभा भी लड़कियों की बनी एक लाइन में खड़े हो गए. उसमें कुछ स्त्रियां थी और कुछ हमारी उम्र की ही लड़कियां थी.

सामने एक ऊँचा आसान लगा था. जिसके पास ही दो सेवादार खड़े थे. कुछ देर बाद वहां नित्यानंद जी आये. सभी लोगो ने उन्हें प्रणाम किया. उन्होंने अपनी आँखे बंद की और मंत्र का जाप किया बाकि सब लोग भी आँखे बंद कर साथ-साथ जाप कर रहे थे. 

"नमःस्ते अस्तु भगवन 
विश्वेश्वराय 
महादेवाय 
त्रयंबकाय
त्रिपुरान्तकाय 
त्रिकाग्निकलाय
कलाग्निरूद्राय
नीलकंठाय 
मृत्युंजयाय्
सर्वेश्वराय 
सदाशिवाय 
श्रीमन् महादेवाय नमः

||ॐ शांतिः||"

----------


## vishal

मैंने कही पढ़ा था यह भगवान रूद्र का नमस्कार्थ मंत्र था, जिसे रूद्र की स्तुति में पढ़ा जाता था. इसके बाद सबने आँखे खोली. 

आखे खोलने पर मुझे लगा कि कोई मुझे घूर रहा हैं. यह कोई 16-17 साल का लड़का था पुरुषो की पंक्ति में जो मुझे देख कर भद्दी सी हंसी निकाल रहा था. अजीब बात हैं सब यहाँ प्रार्थना कर रहे थे और वो लड़का मुझे देख रहा था.

"मित्रो मैं आज आप सबको एक नए मेहमान से मिलवाना चाहता हूँ." तभी* नित्यानंद जी ने कहा. 
"अवंतिका..." उन्होंने मेरी और देखते हुए मुझे ऊपर मंच पर आने के लिए कहा.* मैं क़तार से बाहर निकल कर ऊपर चली गयी.

"यह बच्ची यहाँ की नई विद्यार्थी हैं, अब यह यहीं रह कर ज्ञानार्जन करेगी. सभी लोग ख्याल रखे की इसे कोई तकलीफ नही होनी चाहिए." इसके बाद सभा समाप्त हुई और सब खाना खाने लगे. 

मैंने देखा कि वो लड़का अब भी रह-रह कर मुझे घूर रहा था. देवप्रभा मेरी नज़रो को भांप गयी.* उसने मुझे चुपचाप* खाना खाने का इशारा किया.*

----------


## vishal

खाना खाने के बाद हम वापस अपने कमरे की तरफ जाने लगे. तभी वो लड़का दौड़ते हुए मेरी तरफ आया. "अवंतिका..मेरा नाम रवि हैं. मुझसे दोस्ती करोगी." उसने अपना हाथ आगे बढ़ाते हुए कहा. 

मैंने देवप्रभा की ओर देखा. उसने कहा तो कुछ नही मगर उसके चेहरे ने कह दिया कि न कर दो. मगर अचानक मेरा हाथ आगे बढ़ गया. उसने मेरे हाथ अपने हाथ में लिया और अजीब तरीके से मसलने लगा. मैंने अपना हाथ खींच लिया और वहां से भाग गयी. वो वहां खड़ा-खड़ा हंसने लगा.

अवन्तिका भी मेरे पीछे-पीछे ही आ गयी. "मैंने कहा था खूबसूरती महंगा गहना हैं. तुम्हे इन्ही चोरो से बचना हैं." उसने मेरे कमरे में आते हुए कहा.

"कौन था वो कमीना?"

"वो रवि हैं. नित्यानंद गुरु का लड़का हैं. मगर ऐसा लगता हैं देवता के घर राक्षस पैदा हुआ हैं. एक-दो बार मेरे साथ भी इसने ऐसा ही किया था. उसके बाद तो मैं उससे दूर ही रहती हूँ, तुम भी उससे सम्भल कर ही रहना" उसके बाद वो चली गयी.

----------


## vishal

मैं कुछ देर सोई और जब उठी तो* वो वापस मेरे कमरे में आ गयी. "चल तुझे घाट घुमा कर लाती हूँ." उसने मुझे पकड़कर खींचते हुए कहा.

"हम अकेली?"

"तो क्या पूरा शहर जाएगा? सुबह चार बजे उठकर हमें वहां नहाने जाना होता हैं. मगर सुबह तो वहां कुछ दिखेगा ही नही सो अभी घूम कर आते हैं." उसने एक चंचल आवाज में कहा, मगर मुझे कुछ समझ में नही आया। 

हम दोनों घूमने निकल गए. घाट यहाँ से कोई दो-तीन किलोमीटर दूर था. वहां जाने में ही आधा-पौन घंटा लग गया. यह गंगा के किनारे विशाल घाट थे. कुछ लोग वहां अभी भी नहा रहे थे. उनमें से कुछ साधू थे. कुछ नागा साधू भी थे.जिन्हें देख कर मैं शरमा गयी.

"हा..हा...ऐसे नज़ारे यहाँ रोज देखने को मिलते हैं." देवप्रभा ने मुझे आँख मारते हुए कहा.

----------


## vishal

"मगर हम सुबह यहाँ कैसे नहायेंगे? यहाँ तो इतने सारे लोग रहते हैं." मैंने आशंकित होते हुए पूछा.

"हम सुबह जल्दी आएंगे. तब यहाँ कोई नही रहता सिर्फ स्त्रियां ही आती हैं. पुरुष उजाला होने के बाद ही आते हैं." उसने मुझे सारी व्यवस्था समझाते हुए कहा.

कुछ देर वहां और घूमने के बाद हम वहीँ पास के ही बाजार में गए. वहां तरह-तरह की दुकाने थी. मैं वो सब निहारने लगी. तभी मैं एक कंगन की दूकान पर रुकी. 

"क्या हुआ?" देवप्रभा ने कहा.

"देख न कितने खूबसूरत कंगन हैं?" मैंने एक कंगन का सेट हाथ में लेते हुए कहा.

"तुझे पसंद हैं? मगर हम पैसे तो लाये ही नही!" उसने मायूस होते हुए कहा. मैंने कंगन का सेट वापस रख दिया और आगे बढ़ गयी। 

"हम दिलवा दे कंगन?" तभी पीछे से आवाज आई. मैंने पीछे मुड़कर देखा तो यह वही लड़का था रवि.

"चल यहां से..." देवप्रभा ने मुझे खींचते हुए कहा. हम उसके बाद आश्रम आ गए. मुझे अपने कमरे में छोड़ने के बाद देवप्रभा चली गयी.

मैं अपना सामान देखने लगी. तभी दरवाजे पर दस्तक हुई. मैंने दरवाजा खोला। यह रवि था.

"क्या हैं?" मैंने थोडा गुस्से से कहा.

"हम तुम्हारे लिए कंगन लाये हैं." उसने वही कंगन का सेट दिखाते हुए कहा जो मैं वहां छोड़ आई थी। वो अब तक कमरे के अंदर आ चूका था.

"मुझे नही चाहिए." मैंने उसी गुस्से में कहा. मेरे सर पर पसीना आ गया था.

"कैसे नही चाहिए? हम इतने प्यार से लाये हैं और तुम्हे पसंद भी तो थे."

"बोला न नहीं चाहिए....बाहर निकलो यहाँ से..." मैंने बाहर की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा.

"चलो न चाहिए तो न सही...एक बार पहन कर ही दिखा दो..." उसने जबरदस्ती मेरा एक हाथ पकड़ा और और उसमें कंगन पहनाने* लगा. मैं दूसरे हाथ से उसे रोकने लगी. इसी हाथापाई में एक कंगन टूट गया और मेरे हाथ में चुभ गया. वहां से खून बहने लगा लेकिन वो रुका ही नही जैसे उस पर कोई भुत सवार हो.

----------


## vishal

"रवि! यह क्या कर रहे हो?" तभी पीछे से एक आवाज आई. यह पन्दरह-सोलह साल का एक मोटा सा लड़का था. उसने पास में आकर रवि का गिरेबान पकड़कर उसे को दूर फेंक दिया.

"वीरेंद्र तु हमेशा मेरे फटे में टाँग अड़ाता हैं..." रवि न गुस्से से कहा.

"अभी तो तेरा कुछ फटा नही हैं...इससे पहले की* फटे चुपचाप निकल ले." वीरेन्द्र ने उसे आँखे दिखाते हुए कहा. रवि वहां से भाग खड़ा हुआ.* मेरे हाथ से खून बह रहा था और आँखों से आंसू... मैं सिसक कर रोने लगी।

"ओह! तुम्हे तो चोट लगी हैं." उसने मेरा हाथ देखते हुए कहा.

"देव..." मैंने रोते हुए ही कहा. "देवप्रभा को बुलाओ..."

वो कुछ देर में देवप्रभा को बुलाकर ले आया. वो अपने साथ में मलहम पट्टी भी लाई थी. मैंने पट्टी करवाते हुए उसे सारी बात बता दी.

"वो तो हैं ही राक्षस...आज ही गुरूजी से उसकी शिकायत करती हूँ."

"ये कौन था?" मैंने विरेन्द्र के बारें में पूछा.

"ये वीरेंद्र हैं....वीरेंद्र राणा!"

"अब तू आराम कर और दरवाजा अंदर से बंद कर देना, उस कमीने का कोई भरोसा नही है फिर से आ सकता हैं." देवप्रभा ने कहा और* उसके बाद देवप्रभा अपने कमरे में चली गयी. कुछ देर बाद मैं भी सो गई.

----------


## vishal

सुबह चार बजे के आस पास कोई जोर की आवाज हुई जिससे मेरी नींद खुली. यह एक घंटे की आवाज थी जो बाहर गार्डन में लगा हुआ था. 

उसकी आवाज इतनी तेज थी की इस इमारत के आखिर छोर तक भी सुनाई दे सकती थी. वो घंटा आठ-दस बार लगातार बजा. जिसके बाद वापस सो पाना लगभग असंभव था. मेरा सर भी दर्द करने लगा था. तभी मेरे दरवाजे पर दस्तक हुई.

"कौन?" मैंने डरते हुए ही पूछा.

"मैं देवी...हमें नहाने जाना हैं." मुझे याद आया कि यहाँ तो रोज सुबह घाट पर नहाने जाते हैं. लेकिन इतनी ठण्ड में सुबह सुबह घाटे पर नहाने जाने के बारें में सोच कर ही सिहरन हो गई थी. फिर भी मैंने अपने कपडे उठाये और बाहर आ गयी.

"जल्दी चल सारी स्त्रियां निकल चुकी हैं." वो आगे चल दी. मैंने दरवाजा बंद किया और* दौड़ कर उसके पीछे हो गयी. फिर वही आधे-पौन घंटे के बाद हम घाट पर पहुंचे मगर इतनी देर चलने के बाद अच्छी खासी वर्जिश हो गई थी जिससे अब ठण्ड लगना कम हो गई थी.

----------


## vishal

मैंने देखा कि घाट के दूसरे किनारे और भी काफी सारी स्त्रियां नहा रही हैं. उनमें से अधिकतर अर्धनग्न थी.* मैं पानी के पास गई और उसे हाथ लगा के देखा.

"अरे बाप रे! यह तो बहुत ठंडा हैं." मैंने डरते हुए कहा.

"जब तक हम पानी में नही उतरते वो ठंडा ही लगता हैं." मैंने उसकी तरफ देखा तो भौचक्की रह गयी. उसने भी अपने आधे कपडे उतार दिए थे और अर्धनग्न हो गयी थी.* वो मेरी और देख कर मुस्कुराई और फिर पानी में उतर गयी.

"ये क्या हैं?" मैंने उसे आँखे फाड़कर देखते हुए कहा.**

"यहाँ कोई नही देख रहा हैं." उसने पानी में डुबकी लेते हुए कहा. कोई नही का क्या मतलब? मैं तो देख रही थी. 

वैसे मैंने ध्यान दिया कि हम घाट के जिस किनारे थे वहां काफी अंधेरा था और एकांत भी था यहाँ किसी के द्वारा हमें देखे जाने की संभावना बहुत कम थी. मगर फिर भी मैं कैसे अर्धनग्न हो सकती हूँ? 

मैंने सिर्फ अपनी साडी उतारी और पानी में उतर गयी. पानी वास्तव में ठंडा था मगर कुछ ही देर में शरीर ने खुद का ताप बड़ा कर पानी के अनुकूल बना लिया था.

----------


## vishal

नहाकर हम लोग वापस लौटे. फिर से दो-तीन किलोमीटर चलने से मेरी तो थक कर हालत खराब हो चुकी थी.* आश्रम पहुँच कर नाश्ता वगेरह किया ही था कि फिर से एक घंटा बजा. 

यह घंटा योग के लिए था. सब लोग बाहर गार्डन में इक्कठे हो गए थे. कुछ देर बाद एक बूढ़ा सा व्यक्ति आया. उसने कुछ मन्त्र बोले और योग करवाना शुरू कर दिया.* यहाँ कोई एक से डेढ़ घंटे तक उसने योग करवाया था.

 फिर उसके बाद प्रार्थना का समय हो गया था. मेरी तो इस सब दिनचर्या से हालत खराब होने लगी थी. मैं सोचने लगी की अभी से ही यह हालत हैं तो आगे क्या होगा? 

प्रार्थना में आज गुरूजी ने कोई नया श्लोक सुनाया था, जिसका अर्थ तो मुझे नही मालुम था मगर शायद यह माँ दुर्गा की स्तुति थी. स्तुति ख़त्म होने के बाद गुरूजी की नज़रे इधर उधर घूमने लगी जैसे किसी को ढूंढ रही हो. जब उनकी नज़रे मुझ पर पड़ी तो वो हल्का सा मुस्कुराये...जवाब में मैं भी मुस्कुरा दी, लेकिन तभी उनके चेहरे पर चिंता की लकीरे उभर पड़ी.* प्रार्थना ख़त्म होने के बाद हम सब खाना खाने चले गए. खाना खाते समय कोई देवप्रभा को बुलाने आया.

"मैं आती हूँ." उसने कहा और खाना बीच में ही छोड़ कर चल दी. कुछ देर बाद वो वापस आई.

"तूने खाना खा लिया?" उसने पूछा.

"क्यों?"

"जल्दी खा. गुरूजी ने बुलाया हैं." ऐसा लग रहा था कुछ गंभीर मामला* हैं अपने खाने के बारें में तो वो भूल ही चुकी थी. मैं वैसे भी खाना खा चुकी थी सो जल्दी से उठी और उसके पीछे-पीछे चल दी.

----------


## vishal

कुछ ही देर में हम गुरूजी के कक्ष में पहुचे. वहां गुरु जी के अलावा दो लोग और थे* सम्भवतः यह गुरु जी के सेवादार थे. मैंने गुरूजी प्रणाम किया और वही खड़ी हो गयी.

"तुम्हे यह चोट कैसे लगी अवंतिका?" गुरुजी ने मेरे हाथ की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा.

"जी वो...कल...." मैं इससे आगे कुछ कह नही पाई. मुझे डर था कि यहाँ आने के पहले ही दिन मेरे साथ यह हादसा हो गया था और अब अगर मैं रवि का नाम लूँगी तो गुरूजी पता नही मेरे बारें में क्या सोचेंगे?

"क्या देवप्रभा ने जो बताया वो सत्य हैं? रवि ने कल शाम को तुम्हारे साथ* जबरदस्ती की थी." गुरूजी के चेहरे पर गुस्से के भाव साफ़ पढ़े जा सकते थे.

"हां..वो लेकिन..." मैं इससे ज्यादा और कुछ नही कह पाई.

"तुम्हे तुरंत ही मुझे बता देना चाहिए था." उन्होंने मुझसे कहा और फिर एक सेवक को आदेश दिया. "जाओ रवि को बुलाकर लाओ." वो सेवक गया और कुछ ही देर में रवि को बुलाकर ले आया.

----------


## vishal

रवि अंदर आया. उसने एक बार मुझे और देवप्रभा को देखा और फिर गुरूजी को प्रणाम किया. उसका चेहरा झुका हुआ था मगर कही भी वो अपने किये पर शर्मिंदा हो ऐसा नहीं लग रहा था.

"रवि! क्या यह सत्य हैं कि अवंतिका को यह चोट तुम्हारे कारण लगी?" गुरुजी ने अपनी जगह से उठते हुए कहा. रवि कुछ नही बोला बस अपनी जगह जड़वत खड़ा रहा.

"जवाब दो रवि!" उन्होंने अपनी आवाज मे कठोरता लाते हुए कहा.

"जी हां यह सत्य हैं." रवि ने झुकी नज़रो से ही मेरी ओर देखते हुए कहा.

"और ऐसा तुमने क्यों किया?" गुरुजी ने रवि के पास आते हुए लगभग उसके कान में ही कहा.

"मैं इनसे प्रेम करता हैं."

"प्रेम! तुम प्रेम का अर्थ भी जानते हो? प्रेम समर्पण मांगता हैं, त्याग मांगता हैं. यह किसी को दर्द नही देता हैं बल्कि चेहरे पर मुस्कान लाता हैं. तुम्हारी आयु में सिर्फ आकर्षक होता है और तुम्हे जो हुआ हैं वो तो सम्भवतः लालसा मात्र हैं." गुरूजी ने एक ही सांस में सारी बात कह दी. रवि अब भी वैसे का वैसे खड़ा था.

----------


## vishal

"अवंतिका से अभी क्षमा मांगो." गुरूजी ने आदेश दिया. रवि कुछ नही बोला. वो बस ज़मीन में देखता रहा.

"तुमने सुना नही?" गुरूजी ने इतनी जोर से कहा कि एक बार तो मैं भी सिहर गयी.

"मैं उसकी कोई* आवश्यकता नही समझता हूँ." रवि ने नज़रे उठाकर मेरी और देखते हुए कहा.

गुरु जी की आँखे लाल हो गयी. "संगठन में गुरू की अवज्ञा का परिणाम* जानते हो न तुम? तुम्हे संगठन छोड़ कर जाना पड़ सकता हैं."

"संगठन मेरा परिवार हैं, मैं इसे छोड़कर कही नही जाऊँगा." रवि ने नज़रे उठाकर कहा और वापस नज़रे झुक ली.

"उत्तम...संगठन की प्रति तुम्हारा प्रेम अच्छा लगा किन्तु अपने किये की सजा तो तुम्हे भुगतनी ही होगी." उन्होंने वापस अपने आसान पर बैठते हुए कहा.

"अनिकेत! एक सामान्य इंसान बिना जल के कितने समय तक जीवित रह सकता हैं?" उन्होंने अपने एक सेवक से पूछा.

----------


## vishal

तीन के सिद्धान्त के अनुसार एक आम इंसान तीन मिनट बिना वायु के, तीन दिन बिना जल के और तीन सप्ताह बिना भोजन के रह सकता हैं.

 किन्तु अनुकूल परिस्थितियों में कोई व्यक्ति बिना पानी के 8-10 दिन तक जीवित रह सकता हैं."

"किन्तु वो सामान्य इंसान हैं. हमारे गुरु श्री अनंत देव जी* तंत्र की शक्ति से अपनी इन्द्रियों को नियंत्रित करके बिना जल के 17 दिन तक जीवित रहे थे, हम जांचना चाहते है कि तंत्र शास्त्र का तुम्हे कितना ज्ञान* हैं रवि? क्या तुम बिना जल के 17 दिनों तक जीवित रह सकते हो?"*गुरु जी ने किसी आदेश की तरह कहा.

रवि कुछ नही बोला.

"या फिर तुम संगठन छोड़ कर जाना पसंद करोगे?" गुरूजी ने निश्वास लेते हुए कहा.

"मैं मृत्यु से लड़ना पसंद करूँगा." रवि ने नित्यानंद जी* की आँखों में देखते हुए कहा.
"जैसी तुम्हारी इच्छा...अनिकेत! इन्हें ऊपर वाले कमरे में बंद करके ताले चाबी मुझे दे दो."

"जो आज्ञा.." सेवक रवि को लेकर चला गया.* उसके बाद हम दोनों भी वापस अपने कमरे में आ गए.

----------


## vishal

"तुझे गुरूजी को कल के बारें में बताने की क्या जरुरत थी?" मैंने देवप्रभा को डपटते हुए कहा.

"उन्होंने प्रार्थना के समय तुम्हारे हाथ का ज़ख्म देख लिया था...उन्होंने मुझसे पूछा था तो मैं और क्या कहती?" उसने मासूमियत से कहा.

"कुछ भी कह देती की गिर गयी हैं...चाकू से लग गयी हैं." मैंने उसे बहाने बताये.

"तब उस कोठारी में मैं बंद होती...." उसने जैसे मन ही मन में कहा.

"क्या?"

"नहीं कुछ नही...अब तू अब आराम कर हम शाम को मिलते हैं. " वो कह कर चली गयी.

शाम को हम सब लोग खाना खा रहे थे. खाना खाने से पहले देवी ने पानी का एक लौटा मेरी तरफ किया.

"यह क्या हैं?" मैंने पूछा.

"यह गंगा जल हैं, खाना खाने से पहले हम इसे जरूर पीते हैं." मैंने गौर किया सबके सामने वैसा लौटा जरूर पड़ा था. मैंने वो लौटा लिया और उसका एक घूंट भरा. घूंट भरते ही मैंने उसे फ़ौरन उसे थूक दिया.

"छी: ये कितना कड़वा हैं." मैंने बुरा सा मुंह बनाते हुए कहा.

----------


## vishal

"गंगा का शुद्ध जल तो ऐसा ही होता हैं. धीरे-धीरे तुझे इसकी आदत पढ़ जाएगी." उसने मेरे हाथ से लौटा लिया और घट-घट करके सारा पानी पी गयी. 

मैं सिर्फ उसका चेहरा देख रही थी. कहीं से भी ऐसा नही लग रहा था कि पानी उसे ज़रा सा भी कड़वा लगा होगा. पानी पीने के बाद उसने शान से मेरी और देखा.

"यहाँ खा खाना भी कितना फीका हैं...ऐसा लगता हैं कागज़ चबा रहे हैं.." मैंने फिर से बुरा मुंह बनाते हुए कहा.

"अत्यधिक मसालेदार खाना तामसिक खाने में आते हैं जो हमारे शरीर के लिए सही नही होता हैं....फिर भी मेरे पास तुम्हारे लिए कुछ हैं." उसने अपने आँचल से नींबू निकालकर मेरी और बढ़ाते* हुए कहा.

"तेरा भला हो...कुछ तो स्वाद आएगा...ला चाकू दे." मैंने उसके हाथ से निम्बू लेते हुए कहा. उसके बाद हम दोनों खाना खाने लगे. तभी हमारे पास एक लड़का आया.

"ये तुमने ठीक नही किया." उसने मेरी और देखते हुए कहा. मैं असमंजस में उसे देखती रही. भला मेरे नींबू काटने से उसे क्या दिक्कत हो सकती हैं?

"रवि को कोठरी में डलवाकर तुम्हे क्या हासिल हुआ?" उसने मुझे घूरते हुए ही कहा. ओह! तो यह मामला है. ये रवि का कोई दोस्त था और इसे रवि के कमरे में बंद होने से गहरा सदमा पहुँचा था.

"रवि को कोठरी में मैंने नही उसके कर्मो ने डलवाया हैं." मैंने अपने चेहरे पर गंम्भीरता लाते हुए कहा.

"उसकी क्या गलती थी? वो सिर्फ तुमसे प्यार ही तो करता था..कितने प्यार से कंगन लाया था बेचारा तुम्हारे लिए..." उसने थोड़े गुस्से और थोड़ी बेचारगी* से कहा.

"प्यार! ये देखो तुम्हारे दोस्त के प्यार ने क्या किया?" मैंने उसे अपनी कलाई दिखाते हुए कहा.

"हां तो हो सकता हैं उसका तरीका गलत हो मगर इसका ये तो मतलब नही की वो गलत था." उसने मेरी कलाई की तरफ बिना देखे ही कहा.

----------


## vishal

अब मेरा दिमाग फिरने लगा था. एक तो चोरी और ऊपर से सीना जोरी...ये तो माथे ही चढ़े जा रहा था.* मैंने अपने सामने पड़ा चाकू उठाया और उसके हाथ पर एक रेखा खिंच दी. वो हड़बड़ाहट में पीछे हटा. उसके हाथ से खून बहने लगा था.

"पागल हो क्या? ये क्या किया?" वो जोर से चिल्लाया. देवप्रभा मुझे आँखे फाड़ कर देखने लगी. बाकि के लोग भी हमारी और देखने लगे थे.

"अब ज़रा मेरे प्यार को महसूस कर के बताओ." मैंने एक झूठी मुस्कान लाते हुए कहा.

"तुम पछताओगी." उसने एक दूसरे हाथ से अपने ज़ख्म को दबाते हुए धमकी दी.

"वो फिलहाल तो तुम रहे हो." मैं वापस मुड़ी और खाना खाने लगी जैसे कुछ हुआ ही नही हो.

वो कुछ देर वहां खड़ा रहा और फिर वहां से निकल गया.

"ये तुमने क्या किया?" देवप्रभा ने पूछा.

"इन कमीनो को सबक सिखाना जरुरी हैं वरना एक के बाद एक आते ही रहेंगे." मैंने उसकी और देख कर कहा.

"मगर इतनी हिम्मत कहाँ से लाई?"

"मुझे नही मालुम...शायद पैदायशी हैं." मैंने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा.

----------


## vishal

उसके बाद खाना खाकर हम मेरे कमरे में आ गये. कुछ देर बात करने के बाद देवप्रभा अपने कमरे में चली गयी. मैं भी सो गयी.

आधी रात को* मेरे दरवाजे पर दस्तक हुई. यह कोई रात के दो बज रहे थे. अभी कौन हो सकता हैं? मैंने मन ही मन सोचा.* देवप्रभा होगी. मगर अभी तो घंटा भी नही बजा था. "कौन हैं?" मैंने डरते हुए पूछा.

"हम हैं अवंतिका दरवाजा खोलो." बाहर से किसी पुरुष की आवाज आई. यह आवज जानी पहचानी लग रही थी. यह तो नित्यानंद जी थे! 

मैंने खुद को व्यवस्थित किया और दरवाजा खोला.
"आप इस वक्त?" मैंने घबराते हुए पूछा.

"मेरे साथ चलो." उन्होंने मुझे अपने साथ चलने का इशारा करते हुए कहा.

"लेकिन...अभी..कहाँ..." मैंने घबराते हुए अधूरा सवाल पूछा. मुझे इस वक्त अचानक उनके साथ चलने में डर लग रहा था.

"डरने वाली कोई बात नही हैं, हम तुम्हे सब बताते हैं...आओ..." उन्होंने मेरे मन का डर भांपते हुए कहा. मैं उनके पीछे-पीछे चल दी.

"तुम्हे यहाँ कैसा लग रहा हैं?" उन्होंने चलते-चलते ही पूछा.

"ठीक..." मैंने धीरे से कहा.

"मैं समझ सकता हूँ, तुम्हारे लिए खुद को अचानक इस माहौल के अनुरूप ढालना थोडा मुश्किल होगा. अवंतिका हमें तुम्हे एक सत्य बताना हैं." गुरुजी ने धीरे होते हुए कहा. जिससे अब मैं उनके बराबर आ गयी थी.

----------


## vishal

"सत्य!" मैंने चोंक कर कहा. एक तो मैं अचानक नींद से उठी थी दूसरा गुरूजी मुझे इस तरह से अपने साथ ले जा रहे थे. मेरा सर घूमने लगा था.

"दरअसल यह संस्था* सिर्फ योग सिखाने और धर्म की दीक्षा देने के लिए नहीं हैं, इसका एक और गूढ़ रहस्य भी हैं..." वो कहते कहते रुक गए और मेरी प्रतिक्रिया देखने लगे.

"कैसा रहस्य?" मैंने शांत बने रहते हुए ही कहा.

"इस संस्था के आवरण में तांत्रिको की एक संस्था चलती हैं.."

"तांत्रिक..." मैं अचानक रुक गयी. अब मेरी नींद उड़ चुकी थी. मैं उनका चेहरा देखने लगी.

"मैं खुद एक तांत्रिक हूँ और इस संस्था एक अन्य कई अध्यापक तांत्रिक हैं जो तुम जैसे विद्यार्थियो को तंत्र शास्त्र की विद्या देते हैं." उन्होंने मेरा चेहरा देखा जो डर के मारें पीला पड चूका था. हम अब तक उनके कक्ष में आ चुके थे.

"मैं तुम्हारा डर समझ सकता हूँ, तुम्हारा यह डर तांत्रिको की समाज में जो नकारात्मक छवि हैं उसके कारण हैं. तंत्र विद्या का अधिकतर नकारात्मक प्रयोग ही किया गया हैं. 

उससे भी अधिक कुछ ढोंगी तांत्रिको ने हमारी छवि को और भी अधिक बिगाड़ा हैं. उन्होंने लोगो को मुर्ख बनाकर लालच देकर धन ऐंठा हैं जिससे लोगो को लगता हैं सभी तांत्रिक एक जैसे होते हैं." वो सामने बैठ गए और मुझे नीचे बैठने का इशारा किया. मैं वही बैठ गयी और चुपचाप उनकी बात सुनती रही.

----------


## vishal

दरअसल तंत्र शास्त्र के बारें में ही लोगो को बहुत सी गलतफहमियां हैं, तंत्र योग का परिष्कृत रूप ही हैं,*

 वास्तव में यह ऊर्जा के प्रयोग से अधिक और कुछ नही हैं. ध्यान में हम अपनी आंतरिक ऊर्जा की पहचान करते हैं उसे केंद्रित करते हैं जबकि तंत्र शास्त्र में हम इसका प्रयोग करते हैं.

 यह बिलकुल वैसे ही हैं जैसे हम अपने घर में विद्युत(बिजली) का प्रयोग करते हैं, अब अगर किसी को बिजली से झटका लगता हैं तो इसमें गलती उस व्यक्ति की होगी न की विद्युत की क्योंकि विद्युत तो बस अपना काम कर रही हैं."

"मगर तांत्रिक तो काला जादू करते है न!" मैंने एक मासूम सा सवाल पूछा.

"हा हा...जादू जैसा कुछ नही होता हैं. हम हर अजीब लगने वाली चीज को चमत्कार का नाम दे देते हैं और जब कोई किसी चमत्कार को व्यवस्थित तरीके से हमारे सामने प्रस्तुत करता हैं तो हम उसे जादू कहते हैं. 

जैसा की मैंने कहा कि ऊर्जा का सकारात्मक और नकारात्मक दोनों तरह से प्रयोग संभव हैं तो जब इस ऊर्जा का कोई तांत्रिक नकारात्मक प्रयोग करता हैं तो हम उसे काला जादू कह देते हैं. विज्ञान ने भी तो परमाणु बम और बारूद* जैसे आविष्कार किये हैं तो इसका यह मतलब थोड़े ही की विज्ञान बुरा हो गया."

----------


## vishal

...तो तांत्रिको ने कुछ अच्छे काम भी किये हैं?" मैंने सवाल किया.

" 1962 में भारतीय ज्योतिषियों ने समवेत स्वर में भविष्यवाणी की कि 3 फ़रवरी को शाम 5:30 बजे संसार में सारा जीवन समाप्त हो जाएगा, क्योंकि उस पल आठ ग्रह एक सीध में आ जाएंगे।

* स्कूल–कॉलेज बंद रहे, बसें, ट्रेनें और हवाई जहाज़ ख़ाली रहे। लोग घरों में ही रहे, ताकि प्रलय के वक्त्त परिवार के साथ रहें। तीन फ़रवरी आई और चली गई। कुछ नहीं हुआ। 

लोगो को आश्चर्य हुआ की यह कैसे हुआ? हम तांत्रिको की वजह से...हमने उस दिन से पहले हफ़्तों तक रूद्र साधना की थी. जिससे उस संकट को टालने में हम सफल रहे थे." उन्होंने एक गर्व के साथ कहा. फिर उन्होंने मुझे ध्यान से देखा मैं बस चुपचाप सुन रही थी. 

"तुम्हारा जन्म कब हुआ अवंतिका?" उन्होंने अचानक पूछा तो मैं चोंक सी गयी. 

"3 फरवरी...1962.." मैंने स्वयं एक अंतर्द्वंद में कहा. गुरूजी के चेहरे पर एक रहस्यमयी मुस्कान थी.

----------


## vishal

" वास्तव में रूद्र यानी की शिव ही त्तन्त्र विद्या और योग के जन्मदाता हैं, आदि योगी शिव ने ही इस संभावना को जन्म दिया कि मानव जाति अपने मौजूदा अस्तित्व की सीमाओं से भी आगे जा सकती है।* 

अपने शरीर और दिमाग को हर संभव इस्तेमाल करना है, लेकिन उसके कष्टों को भोगने की ज़रूरत नहीं है। कहने का मतलब यह है कि जीने का एक और भी तरीका है। 

हमारे यहां योगिक संस्कृति में शिव को ईश्वर के तौर पर नहीं पूजा जाता है। इस संस्कति में शिव को आदि योगी माना जाता है। यह शिव ही थे जिन्होंने मानव मन में योग का बीज बोया था. जब हमने रूद्र साधना की थी तो उसका एक अन्य परिणाम भी रहा था. 

दुनिया का हर योगी योग करने के लिए किसी न को गुरु मानता हैं लेकिन इस संसार में सिर्फ दो ही कालगुरु हुए हैं एक तो स्वयं आदि योगी शिव और दूसरे योग गुरु श्री कृष्ण. 

रूद्र साधना से हमने स्वयं रूद्र से सम्पर्क किया था, और उस प्रलय को रोकने की विनती की थी. लेकिन उस दौरान हमें एक और बात पता चला थी..." उन्होंने एक पल रुक कर मेरी तरफ देखा. मैं मंत्रमुग्ध सी उनकी बातें सुन रही थी.*

----------


## vishal

"हमें पता चला था कि स्वयं आदि योगी शिव को गुरु बना कर दीक्षा लेना संभव हैं. परंतु इसके लिए एक उपयुक्त पात्र की आवश्यकता थी. 

शिव की कृपा से उस दिन वो पात्र भी हमें मिल गया जिसने की उसी दिन इन धरती पर जन्म लिया था मगर हमें यह नही मालुम था कि वो पात्र कौन था, उस दिन जब हम तुम्हारे घर आये थे हमने तुम्हारी हथेली को देखा था. 
उस पर दो रेखाएं जो सामान्यतः अंग्रेजी वर्णमाला के "Y" अक्षर की भांति होती हैं वो एक त्रिशूल के आकार की थी, यह वास्तव में उस पात्र की निशानी हैं. 

जब हमने तुम्हारी कुंडली मंगवा कर देखा तो पता चला कि तुम्हारा जन्म* 3 फरवरी,1962 को हुआ हैं... शाम को 5.30 बजे....ठीक उस समय जब इस संसार के ख़त्म होने की भविष्य वाणी की गयी थी."

----------


## vishal

वो कुछ देर रुके और फिर बोले. "हम इसीलिए तुम्हे यहाँ लेकर आये ताकि तुम्हे उचित दीक्षा देकर आदिगुरु से साक्षात्कार के लिए तैयार कर सके."

"लेकिन यह कैसे हो सकता हैं? आप जानते हैं यह कितना खतरनाक हैं. मैंने लगभग उछलते हुए कहा. स्वयं माँ शक्ति भगवान शिव से तंत्र- योग की दीक्षा लेने में असफल रही थी और परिणाम स्वरुप उन्हें माँ पार्वती के रूप में पुनः जन्म लेना पड़ा था तो भला कोई आम इंसान कैसे शिव से दीक्षा ले सकता हैं? 

किसी आम इंसान की चेतना के लिए तो यह संभव ही नही हैं कि वो उस ज्ञान स्वयं में गर्भित कर सके." मैंने अपनी शंका जाहिर की.

"हमें ज्ञात हैं मगर उसका भी एक उपाय हैं, हम चेतनाओं का संयोजन करेंगे." उन्होंने सीधा होते हुए कहा.

"चेतनाओं का संयोजन?" मैंने आँखे फाड़कर पूछा.

----------


## vishal

"हां..महाभारत में वर्णन हैं कि की आदि योगी* श्री कृष्ण हज़ारो साधको(गोपियों) के संग सामूहिक साधना करते थे जिसे आम जन रासलीला के नाम से जानती हैं, इसमें श्रीकृष्ण बिना स्पर्श किये भी साधक को कुण्डलिनी ऊर्जा के अंतिम स्तर तक पंहुचा देते थे, जिससे साधक परम आनन्द की अवस्था तक पहुँच जाता हैं. 

परम आनन्द* मानव का अंतिम लक्ष्य!" उन्होंने मुस्कुरा कर मेरी ओर देखा क्योंकि यह बात तो मैंने ही उन्हें बताई थी.

"मगर कृष्ण एक अवतार थे, उनके लिए यह एक लीला मात्र थी, हम इंसानो के लिए यह* कैसे संभव हैं?"

"संभव हैं...सूत्र साधना..." उन्होंने शांत रहते हुए कहा.

"सूत्र साधना?"

"तुमने सही कहा कि किसी व्यक्ति के लिए यह संभव नही है कि वो शिव से दीक्षा ले सके* इसलिए हम ग्यारह सूत्रो की चेतनाओं का संयोजन करके* एक जाल(network) स्थापित*करेंगेl

 इसमें तुम मुख्य सूत्र होगी जिसे ग्यारहवां सूत्र कहा जाता हैं बाकि दस अन्य लड़कियां होगी. जो इस साधना के लिए विशेष रूप से तैयार की जाएगी." उन्होने मेरी और गर्व से* देखा मगर* उन्हें जल्द ही समझ में आ गया की मैने चतुराई पकड़ ली हैं.

----------


## vishal

यह एक प्रयोग मात्र हैं!" मैंने उनकी आँखों में देखते हुए कहा.

"निश्चित कुछ भी नही हैं. यह प्रयोग मानव मात्र की भलाई के लिए होगा, जो अगर सफल हो गया तो हम ज्ञान के उस अद्भुत भंडार को प्राप्त करेंगे जिसके लिए समस्त संसार सदियो से प्रयासरत रहा हैं. 

विज्ञान, कला, आध्यात्म सब क्षेत्रो में एक नई क्रान्ति आ जाएगी."

"...और अगर असफल रहा तो? मेरे साथ-साथ उन दस मासूम लड़कियो की भी जान जाएगी. किसी की ज़िन्दगी को दांव लगा कर हम क्या हासिल करेंगे?"

"हमें इतने बड़े लक्ष्य की प्राप्ति के लिए थोडा बहुत खतरा तो उठाना ही होगा. 
अवंतिका तुम्हारा जन्म हमारे लिए वरदान हैं हम इसे ऐसे ही व्यर्थ तो नही जाने दे सकते हैं? "

 वो मेरी और देखने लगे जैसे मेरे उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा कर रहे हो. मैंने अपना सर हिलाया और एक निःश्वास छोड़ी. जैसे मैं उनकी बातो को बस एक नादानी मान रही हूँ.

"फिर भी यह तुम्हारा जीवन हैं. निर्णय पूर्णतः तुम्हारे ऊपर हैं अगर तुम ऐसा नही चाहती तो हम कल ही* तुम्हारे घर जाने का प्रबंध कर देंगे... अभी तुम अपने कमरे में जा सकती हो." उन्होंने उठते हुए कहा.

----------


## vishal

उसके बाद मैं अपने कमरे में आ गयी. मेरा सर अभी भी गोल गोल घूम रहा था. 

गुरूजी ने जो कुछ भी कहा था वो मुझे किसी कहानी की तरह लग रहा था, मगर फिर भी मुझे उनकी बातो पर विश्वास था. 

मैंने खुद काफी कुछ पढ़ा था और उन्होंने जो कहा था वो मेरे ज्ञान की कसौटी पर खरा उतरता था. मेरी माँ ने एक बार कहा था कि जब मेरा जन्म हुआ था उससे एक दिन पहले सपने में उन्हें शिव जी के दर्शन हुए थे मगर उनकी बात को हमारें परिवार में किसी ने भी गंभीरता से नही लिया था. 

हम वास्तव में सकारात्मक चीजो को काफी गंभीरता से लेते ही नही हैं वही अगर कोई नकारात्मक बात होती हैं तो हम सब दौड़ पड़ते हैं.
 मैं सोचते-सोचते अपने हाथ कि हथेली को देखने लगी. इसमें वाकई तीन* रेखाए त्रिशूल की आकृति में थी जबकि दूसरे हाथ में दो रेखाएं थी.

 पिताजी अक्सर कहा करते थे कि इंसान की रेखाए उसके भाग्य का निर्माण करती है लेकिन मैं कभी उनकी बात से सहमत नही थी क्योंकि मेरा मानना था कि इंसान का कर्म ही उसकी हाथ की रेखाओ का निर्माण करता हैं. अगर कोई व्यक्ति पुरे दिन आराम करता रहता है तो उसके हाथ की रेखाए उस व्यक्ति से पूर्णतयः अलग होगी जो पुरे दिन मज़दूरी करता हैं. 

किसी व्यक्ति के हाथ की रेखाएं उसके भविष्य का दर्पण न होकर उसके इतिहास की किताब मात्र हैं. परंतु यह रेखाएं किसी के दैवीय होने का भी सबूत हो सकती हैं यह मुझे गुरूजी ने सोचने पर मजबूर कर दिया था.

----------


## vishal

अभी कोई आधा घंटा भी न गुजरा होगा कि घंटा बजा मैं समझ गयी थी की चार बज गए हैं और कुछ ही देर में देवप्रभा मेरे दरवाजे पर होगी. 

मैंने मुंह-वुंह धोया और तैयार होकर बैठ गयी. अपेक्षानुरुप कुछ ही देर में देवप्रभा ने दरवाजा खटखटाया. मैंने दरवाजा खोला.

"क्या बात हैं आज तो पहले ही तैयार होकर बैठी हैं?" उसने मुझे देखते ही कहा.

"हां..आज कुछ देर पहले ही नींद खुल गयी थी." जब ओखली में सर दे ही दिया हैं तो फिर मूसल के क्या डरना? मैंने मन ही मन सोचा. फिर हम दोनों नहाने चले गए.

"अरे! तेरे हाथ का ज़ख्म तो बिलकुल ही ठीक हो गया." जब मैं साड़ी उतार रही थी तो उसने मेरा हाथ देखते हुए कहा.

"हां..ज्यादा गहरी चोट नही थी." मैंने नज़रअंदाज करते हुए कहा. मैं अब भी गुरुजी की बातो में ही खोई हुई थी. वैसे मेरे ज़ख्म कुछ जल्दी ही भरते थे.

"क्या ज्यादा नही थी? मैंने पट्टी की थी मुझे पता हैं और तेरे तो निशान भी गायब हो गए." उसने मेरे हाथ को अपने हाथ में लेकर देखते हुए कहा. "यह तो जादू हैं!" उसने आँखे फाड़ते हुए कहां.

----------


## vishal

उसकी अंतिम बात ने मुझे चोंका दिया. कहीं यह ज़ख्मो का जल्दी भरना मेरे 'ख़ास' की वजह से तो नही हैं. जब भी हमारे दिमाग में कोई किसी चीज का बीज डाल देता हैं हम बार-बार* उसी के बारें में सोचने लगते हैं और हर छोटी-बड़ी चीज को उसीसे जोड़ने लगते हैं.

"ये क्या कर रही हैं?" देवप्रभा फिर से अर्धनग्न हो गयी थी. "तू कपडे पहन कर नही नहा सकती?" मैंने उसे झिड़कते हुए कहा.

"तेरे लिए यह नया होगा, मैं तो रोज ही ऐसे ही नहाती हूँ." उसने अपने चेहरे पर एक कटीली मुस्कान लाते हुए कहा.

"रोज नहाती हैं इसका यह मतलब थोड़ी हो गया कि यह सही हो गया. गंगा हमारी माँ हैं उसमें ऐसे नंगे नहाते हुए तुम्हे शर्म नही आती?" मैंने अपना विरोध थोडा प्रखर करते हुए कहा.

"गंगा हमारी माँ हैं तो फिर माँ से कैसी शर्म और कपड़ो के अंदर भी तो हम सभी नंगे ही हैं न?" उसने पानी में उतरते हुए कहा.

----------


## vishal

उसने पानी में उतरते हुए कहा. यह देवप्रभा मुझे कोई विद्वान सी लगती थी, इसके मासूम से तर्क मुझे कई बार लाजवाब कर देते थे. 

"मेरी बात मान तू भी ऐसे ही आ जा, ज़रा महसूस तो कर यह जल जब हमारे बदन को छूता हैं तो कैसा महसूस होता हैं?" उसने मुस्कान के साथ मुझे न्योता* देते हुए कहा. मुझे ऐसा लग रहा था कि वो मेरी हया का आनंद उठा रही हैं.

"तू ही महसूस कर यह स्पर्श, मैं यहाँ नहाने आती हूँ कुछ महसूस करने नही..." मैं भी अब तक पानी में उतर चुकी थी. वो पानी में डुबकियां लेने लगी. मेरे तो एक डुबकी बाद ही साँस फूलने लगती थी. हम नहा कर वापस आश्रम के लिए निकल पड़े.

"क्या हुआ आज तु इतनी चुप क्यों हैं? कल तो बड़ी सारी बातें कर रही थी." उसने मुझे घुमसुम देखकर कहा. मैं अब भी दुविधा में थी कि गुरु जी की बात मानूं या न मानूं. वास्तव में मुझे इस सब से डर भी लग रहा था और* एक अनजाना सा आकर्षण मुझे अपनी ओर खींच भी रहा था.

"तुम गंगा में कितनी गहराई तक गई हुई हैं?" मैंने अपनी दुविधा एक पहेली के रूप में देवप्रभा से पूछी.

----------


## vishal

"मतलब?" उसने चोंकते हुए कहा. शायद उसे मेरी बात का संदर्भ समझ में नही आया था. "मेरा मतलब हैं कि हम लोग जहा पर नहाते हैं वहां तो समतल सीढ़ियां हैं, आगे गहरा पानी भी होगा, कीचड भी होगा?" मैने उसकी आँखों में देखते हुए कहा जैसे वही से पढ़ने की कोशिश कर रही हूँ की उसे समझ में आया की नही?

"मुझे तैरना आता हैं..." उसने अपनी चीर परिचित मासूमियत के साथ कहा. "हमें गहराई और कीचड से तब तक डरने की जरूरत नही हैं जब तक हमें तैरना आता हो, बस किनारे से इतना* दूर नही जाना चाहिए कि वापस लौटने की ताकत ही न बचे." 
.उसने अपनी आँखों को नचाते हुए ही कहा. मुझे अपने सवालो के जवाब मिल चुके थे. देवप्रभा ने अनजाने में ही मेरी सबसे बड़ी समस्या हल कर दी थी.

----------


## vishal

आज पुरे दिन में गुरुजी मुझे एक बार ही दिखे थे प्रार्थना के समय. वो बार-बार मुझे ही देख रहे थे, जैसे मेरे चेहरे से कुछ अंदाजा लगाने की कोशिश कर रहे हो. मगर मैं बिलकुल शांत थी जिससे उन्हें कुछ भी अंदाजा लगाना नामुमकिन था.

पूरा दिन ऐसा ही निकल गया. अब मुझे यहाँ की दिनचर्या के बारें में पता चलने लग गया था. कब क्या होता था, कहाँ होता था, सब दिमाग में नक्शा बनने लग गया था. मुझे वैसे अब यह सब अच्छा भी लगने लगा था. यहाँ का अनुशासन, यहाँ की शान्ति लगता था मैं इसी सब के लिए बनी हूँ.

रात को लगभग बारह बजे मेरे कमरे पर दस्तक हुई. मैं अब तक जाग ही रही थी. शायद मुझे मालुम था वो आएंगे इसलिए मेरी नींद पहले से ही उड़ी हुई थी.

"तो तुमने क्या निर्णय किया हैं?" उन्होंने दरवाजा खुलते ही मुझसे पूछा. शायद मुझसे ज्यादा तो वो बैचेन थे.

"मैं तैयार हूँ मगर एक शर्त पर!" मैंने दृढ़ता के साथ कहा. उन्होंने मुझे अचरज से देखा जैसे उन्हें मेरे 'शर्त' कहने के बारे में सुनकर कर झटका लगा हो. वो मेरा मुंह ताकने लगे.

"अगर कभी मुझे ऐसा लगा कि कही कुछ गलत हैं तो मैं वापस अपने घर लौट जाउंगी. किसी को बिना कुछ कहे हुए." मैंने कहा.

"निश्चित रूप से..." उन्होंने बिलकुल शांत रहते हुए कहा. उनका चेहरा देखकर नही लग रहा था कि उनके व्यक्तव में लेश मात्र भी सन्देह था.

----------


## vishal

"मेरे साथ चलो." उन्होंने इशारा करके कहा. मैं फिर से चुपचाप उनके पीछे चल दी. हम उनके* कक्ष तक पहुंचे तब तक हम दोनों खामोश ही थे जैसे हम दोनों ही अपने निर्णय पर मंथन कर रहे हो.

"दरवाजा बंद कर दो." उन्होंने अंदर पहुँच कर कहा. मैंने आशंकित होकर उन्हें देखा जैसे पूछ रही हूँ इसकी क्या जरूरत हैं?

"डरो मत हम यहाँ अकेले नही हैं." उन्होंने अपने आसन के पीछे की दीवार को एक तरफ धकेलते हुए कहा. दिवार एक तरफ सरक गयी. यह एक गुप्त रास्ता था. उन्होंने मेरी तरफ देखा में भी उनके पीछे पीछे चलने लगी. 

आगे एक संकरा गलियारा था जो फिर जाकर एक बड़े से हॉल में खुलता था. हम जहाँ निकले थे यह एक छत जैसा था जहाँ पर बैठने के लिए एक आसन लगा हुआ था. नीचे हॉल में चालीस-पचास लोग थे जिसमें पुरुष-स्त्रियां और कुछ बच्चे भी थे. 

उन सबने सामान्य कपडे पहन रखे थे मगर सबके कपड़ो का रंग काला था. ऐसा लगता था इस हॉल तक पहुँचने के और रास्ते भी थे जहाँ से ये सब लोग आये थे.

"जय महाकाल!" नित्यानंद जी ने अंदर पहुँचते ही इतनी जोर से कहा कि एक बार तो मैं काँप गयी. जवाब नीचे खड़े सभी लोगो ने भी 'जय महाकाल' कहा.

----------


## vishal

इनमें* आगे की पंक्ति में राणा भी खड़ा था उसने मुझे देखकर अभिवादन किया.

"संगठन में तुम्हारा स्वागत हैं अवंतिका!" गुरुजी ने मेरी ओर देख कर कहा. "तुम आज से इस संगठन का हिस्सा हो, इसके प्रति तुम्हारा भी उतना ही कर्त्तव्य हैं जितना की अन्य लोगो के लिए हैं. 

मगर तुम्हे* संगठन से जुड़ने से पहले एक शपथ लेनी होगी कि तुम चाहे संगठन में रहो या न रहो संगठन के बारें में कोई भी जानकारी यहाँ से बाहर नही जानी चाहिए, हमारा पहला कर्त्तव्य संगठन की के रहस्य की रक्षा करना हैं चाहे इसके लिए प्राण देने पड़े या फिर लेने पड़े." मैंने बस हां मैं सर हिला दिया.


"मित्रो वर्षो की प्रतीक्षा के बाद आज हमें वो वरदान मिल गया हैं जो हमारे महान उद्देश्य की प्राप्ति के लिए आवश्यक हैं 'ग्यारहवाँ सूत्र'. 

वर्षो से हमारे तांत्रिक समाज ने इस क्षण की प्रतीक्षा की हैं और यह हमारा सौभाग्य हैं की हम सब इस सुअवसर के साक्षी बने हैं. 

अवंतिका की उचित दीक्षा हम सब की जिमेदारी हैं और हमें यह देखना हैं की इसे किसी भी प्रकार की तकलीफ न हो." सभी लोगो ने गुरजी की बात से सहमत होते हुए हुंकार भरी, उसके बाद हम मंच से नीचे उतर गए. मुझे सब से मिलवाया गए और सगंठन एवं इसके नियमो के बारें में जानकारी दी गयी. 

घंटे भर तक वहां रुकने के बाद में वापस अपने कमरे में आ गयी और फिर सो गई.

----------


## vishal

सुबह घंटे की आवाज से मेरी नींद खुली और मैं देवप्रभा के साथ घाट पर नहाने गयी. मैं आज भी गुमसुम ही थी मगर मेरे चेहरे पर ख़ुशी के भाव थे. 
संगठन के लोगो द्वारा मुझे जो सम्मान मिला था उससे मुझे काफी अच्छा लगा था.

 घाट पर पहुँचने पर देवप्रभा ने रोज की भाति अपने कपडे उतारे और पानी में उतर गयी. कुछ देर बाद मैं भी पानी में उतर गयी. उसने एक डुबकी ली और बाहर आई. मैं उसकी और देख कर मुस्कुरा रही थी. "क्या हुआ?" उसने मेरी आँखों की चमक देख कर पूछा.

"पानी का स्पर्श!" मैंने पानी से अपना अँगिया(blouse) निकाल कर उसे दिखाते हुए कहा.

इसके बाद संगठन में मेरी दीक्षा प्रारम्भ हो गयी. रोज रात को हम सब उस हॉल में इकठ्ठा होते और हमें तंत्र शास्त्र से जुड़े विभिन्न विषयो के बारें में पढाया जाता.

 अभी यह हमारे सिखने की प्रारम्भिक अवस्था थी, जिसमें कुण्डलिनी ऊर्जा, नाड़ियों, ऊर्जा के प्रवाह, चक्र इत्यादि के बारें में बताया जा रहा था. 

शुरू में संगठन के लोगो से मिलने-जुलने में मुझे थोड़ी दिक्कत हो रही थी क्योंकि मुझे उनसे एक तरह से डर लगता था मगर धीरे-धीरे मैं उनमें घुल-मिल गयी. 

वास्तव में हम किसी चीज के बारें में जितना कम जानते हैं उससे उतना ही अधिक डरते हैं, जैसे-जैसे हम उसके बारें में जानने लगते हैं हमारा डर भी ख़त्म होने लगता हैं. इस सब में वीरेन्द्र मेरी काफी मदद कर रहा था. 

संगठन में गुरूजी के बाद सबसे ज्यादा मुझे उस पर ही विश्वास था. वो यूँ तो थोडा गंभीर स्वाभाव का था मगर फिर भी मुझसे वो खुल कर बात करता था और मेरी सारी आशंकाओ का निवारण भी करता था.

----------


## vishal

रवि को कमरे में बंद किये हुए 13 दिन बीत गए थे और ज्यो-ज्यो दिन बीतती जा रहे थे गुरुजी के चेहरे पर चिंता बढ़ती जा रही थी. 

बाहर से भले ही वो काफी मजबूत दीखते थे और अपनी चिंता किसी को जाहिर नही करते थे मगर फिर भी अंदर से वो शायद घुट रहे थे. उस रोज़ हम सुबह प्रार्थना कर रहे थे तभी एक व्यक्ति गुरूजी को बुलाने आया. उसने प्रार्थना ख़त्म होने का इंतजार किया और जैसे ही प्रार्थना ख़त्म हुई गुरूजी के पास जाकर उनके कान में कुछ कहा. 

गुरुजी तत्काल उठ कर चले गए. उसके बाद हम सब खाना खाने चले गए. आज माहौल में मुझे एक अजीब सा सन्नाटा लग रहा था. कुछ देर बाद देवप्रभा दौड़ती हुए आई.

"अवंतिका! वो मोहन....." वो हांफती हुई आई थी. मैं उसकी और देखने लगी. "मोहन मर गया.." उसने कुछ देर रुककर सांस ली और फिर कहा.

"कौन मोहन...?" मैंने चोंकते हुए कहा.

"अरे वही जिसका उस दिन तुमने हाथ काट दिया था...रवि का दोस्त.." उसने मुझे घूरते हुए कहा, जैसे उसे आश्चर्य हो की मैं मोहन को कैसे नही जानती?

"ओह वो..क्या हुआ उसे?" मैंने उसी तरह शांत रहते हुए ही कहा.

"वो कही से गिर गया था, उसके सर में चोट आई हैं , शायद गुरूजी को सुबह से ही पता था मगर उन्होंने किसी को बताया नही."

"ओह! यह तो बहुत बुरा हुआ." मैंने भी दुःखी होते हुए कहा. वैसे मुझे यह समझ में नही आ रहा था कि मैं दुखी किस बात पर हो रही हूँ? क्योंकि मोहन से मेरा जितना भी रिश्ता था वो तो बुरा ही था.

----------


## vishal

उसके बाद मैं अपने कमरे में आ गयी. कमरे में आते ही मैं हमेशा सो जाया करती हूँ क्योंकि मैं रात की नींद अभी ही पूरी करती हूँ लेकिन आज मैं मोहन के बारें में सोच रही थी इसलिए सो नही पा रही थी. 

तभी मेरे दरवाजे पर किसी ने दस्तक दी. यह देवप्रभा थी. उसके साथ एक लड़का और भी था, वो पूरी जर्जर हालत में था, ऐसा लग रहा था वो अभी बहुत रोया हैं.* मैं उन्हें सवालिया नज़र से घूरकर देखने लगी.

"अवनी यह मंथन* हैं... मोहन का दोस्त...इसे तुमसे कुछ बात करनी थी." देवप्रभा ने कहा. मैं अब मंथन का चेहरा ताकने लगी.

"वो मोहन..." उसकी आवाज ही नही निकल रही थी. ऐसा लग रहा था रोने से उसकी आवाज भारी हो गयी हैं और उसकी आँखों से आंसू भी निकलने लगे थे. वो उससे आगे कुछ नही बोल पाया और फफक कर रोने लगा. देवप्रभा ने मामला बिगड़ते देख खुद बोलना ही उचित समझा.

----------


## vishal

मोहन और रवि काफी अच्छे दोस्त थे. मोहन के इस दुनिया में न रहने का सबसे ज्यादा दुःख रवि को ही होता. 
क्योंकि रवि अभी कमरे में बंद हैं वो मोहन को आखिरी बार भी नही देख पायेगा. इसने गुरूजी से बात की थी लेकिन वो मानने को तैयार ही नही हैं, अगर तुम गुरूजी से बात कर सको तो रवि आखिरी बार...." देवप्रभा कहते कहते रुक गयी. मुझे सब वैसे ही समझ में आ गया था.

 मुझे मंथन की हिम्मत पर आश्चर्य हो रहा था जो इतना सब होने के बाद भी पहले गुरूजी और बाद में मुझ तक आ गया था.

"ठीक हैं...मैं बात करुँगी." मैंने धीरे से कहा. मंथन और जोर से रोने लगा. शायद वो शुक्रिया कह रहा थाl

मैं* उठकर बाहर गुरूजी के पास गयी, देवप्रभा और मंथन भी मेरी पीछे-पीछे ही आ गए. गुरूजी मोहन के अंतिम संस्कार की तैयारी करवा रहे थे.

"..पुलिस वालो से तुम बात कर लेना, मैं नही चाहता कि बच्चे के शरीर के साथ किसी भी तरह की चीर-फाड़ हो, समझे?"* गुरूजी ने अपने सेवक को समझाते हुए कहा. 

वो बिलकुल धीरे बोल रहे थे और उनकी आवाज भी कांप रही थी जिससे पता चलता था कि उन्हें इस घटना का गहरा दुःख हैं.

----------


## vishal

"अवंतिका तुम! कहो क्या हुआ?" उन्होंने मुझे देखकर खुद को सँभालते हुए थोड़ी तेज आवाज में कहा.

"गुरूजी वो मैं यह कहना चाहती थी कि..." मुझे समझ में नही आ रहा था कि में अपनी बात कैसे रखूं? "...मोहन और रवि काफी अच्छे दोस्त थे, अगर रवि को मोहन के अंतिम दर्शन का अवसर मिल जाता तो...?"

"तुम चाहती हो कि हम रवि को समाधी से उठाये?" उन्होंने मोहन की तरफ देखते हुए कहा.

"जी गुरूजी...रवि को वैसे भी अपने किये की सजा मिल ही चुकी हैं और वो अगर अब तक* जीवित हैं तो उसका तन्त्र के प्रति समर्पण भी सिद्ध हो चूका हैं..." मुझे 'अगर' कहने में थोड़ी झिझक महसूस हुई थी. गुरूजी ने एक बार मुझे घुरा और फिर मोहन और देवप्रभा की तरफ देखकर इशारा किया. वो वहां से चले गए.

"अवंतिका! तुम तंत्र के बारे में क्या समझती हो? यह कोई खेल हैं कि अगर कोई समस्या हुई तो समय थोडा सा कम कर दिया. तंत्र एक व्यवस्था हैं, अनुशासन हैं. 

यह कुछ सिद्ध करने के लिए नही होता, यह सिद्धि के लिए हो होता हैं. यह कोई अंगिया नही हैं जो किसी के बहकावे में आकर उतार कर फेंक दिया जाए...यह हमारी आत्मा हैं जो मृत्युपरंत हमारे साथ रहती हैं."

----------


## vishal

उनकी अंतिम बात सुनकर में सिहर गयी. भला गुरूजी को अँगिया वाली बात के बारें में कैसे पता चला? कही देवप्रभा ने तो नही....उनकी यह बात सुनकर मेरी नज़रे नीचे जमींन में ही गढ़ गयी. 

आगे कुछ और बोलने की तो क्या मेरी ऊपर देखने की हिम्मत भी नही हो रही थी.* मैं चुपचाप वहां से चली आई. कुछ दूर ही देवप्रभा और मंथन मेरा इंतज़ार कर रहे थे. मैंने देवप्रभा को गुस्से से देखा और चुपचाप आगे बढ़ गयी. वो दोनों मेरे पीछे-पीछे दौड़ने लगे.

"अवनी! गुरुजी माने क्या?" देवप्रभा ने दौड़ कर मेरे बराबर आते हुए कहा.

"नही लेकिन वो अँगिया वाली बात..." मैंने गुस्से में कहा मगर फिर मंथन को देख कर रुक गयी.

"माफ़ करना मैंने काफी कोशिश की, मगर गुरूजी कुछ सुनने को ही तैयार नही थे." मैंने मंथन की और देखकर कहा.

"कोई बात नही...तुमने कोशिश तो की...शुक्रिया!" मंथन ने धीरे से कहा और वो वहां से चला गया. देवप्रभा वही नज़रे झुकाये खड़ी थी जैसे उसे मेरे डांट खिलाने का इंतज़ार हो. मैं उसका हाथ पकड़ उसे घसीटते हुए अपने कमरे में लेकर आ गई.

----------


## vishal

"गुरूजी को मेरी अँगिया वाली बात के बारें में कैसे पता चला?" मैंने पुरे गुस्से से चिल्लाते हुए एक-एक शब्द पर जोर देते हुए कहा.

"गुरूजी अंतर्यामी हैं, उन्हें सब पता हैं." देवप्रभा ने नज़रे झुकाये ही कहा.

"बकवास मत कर..गुरूजी अंतर्यामी हो सकते हैं मगर मैं इतनी पागल नही हूँ जो यह सब न समझ पाऊं. तू गुरूजी के लिए मेरी जासूसी करती हैं." मैंने गुस्से से कहा.

"मैं कुछ नही जानती, तु गुरूजी से ही पूछ लेना..." उसने दबी हुई आवाज में कहा और जाने लगी.

"मेरी दोस्त गुरूजी हैं या तू हैं?" मैंने फिर से चिल्लाते हुए कहा. "मैंने तुझ पर इतना विश्वास किया और तूने मेरे साथ यह किया? छीः! तुझे शर्म नही आई?" मेरा गुस्सा अब सातवे आसमान तक पहुच चूका था.

"मैं क्या करती..मुझे गुरूजी ने ही यह सब करने के लिए कहा था." उसने भर्राते हुए कहा उसकी आँखों से आंसू झर रहे थे. ऐसा लग रहा था वो खुद भी इस सब से बुरी तरह से दुखी हैं. "...जब से तू यहाँ आई हैं गुरूजी ने मुझे तेरे पीछे लगा रखा हैं. तू कहा जाती हैं? क्या खाती हैं? किससे क्या बात करती हैं? हर बात का मुझे लेखा रख कर उन्हें बताना पड़ता हैं. 

मुझे खुद को यह सब अच्छा नही लगता मगर क्या करूँ, गुरूजी का आदेश था मानना पड़ा. " उसने रोते-रोते कहा. मुझे कुछ समझ में नही आ रहा था कि मैं उससे क्या कहूँ?

----------


## vishal

"तू जा अभी यहाँ से मैं बाद में बात करुँगी." मैंने बिना उसकी ओर देखे ही झल्लाते हुए कहा. वास्तव में मेरी आँखों में भी आंसू आ गए थे जो मैं उसे दिखाना नही चाहती थी. वो कुछ देर वहां खड़ी रही और फिर चुपचाप चली गयी.

मोहन के अंतिम संस्कार के दौरान भी मैं उससे दूर-दूर ही रही. वो मुझे सुखी* नज़रो से देख रही थी, जिससे साफ़ पता चल रहा था कि वो अपने किये पर कितना शर्मिंदा हैं! मुझे भी अब गुस्सा देवी की बजाए गुरूजी पर आ रहा था, आखिर इस सब के कर्ता-धर्ता तो वहीँ थे.

---------------------------------------------------------
मोहन अंतिम संस्कार* के बाद में अपने कमरे में जाकर सो गयी. मैं शाम का खाना भी नही खाया था. रात को मैं संगठन के हॉल में पहुची. गुरूजी एक जगह बैठ कर कुछ पढ़ रहे थे.

"अवंतिका! तुमने भोजन किया?" उन्होंने बिना मेरी ओर देखे ही कहा.

"मैंने भोजन किया या नही किया, क्यों नही किया? देवी ने आपको सब बता ही दिया होगा!" मैंने गुस्से से कहा. गुरूजी ने एक बार मेरी ओर देखा और फिर पढ़ने लगे जैसे उन्हें इस बात से कोई खास फर्क ही नही पड़ा हो.

"आप ऐसा कैसे कर सकते हैं? आप देवी से मेरी जासूसी करवा रहे थे?"

----------


## vishal

संगठन के कुछ नियम होते हैं अवंतिका." उन्होंने बिना मेरी ओर देखे ही कहा.

"...और उनमें किसी की जासूसी करना भी आता हैं." मैं उनका जवाब जानने के लिए आतुर हो रही थी. उन्होंने अपना हाथ किताब को लगाया, फिर माथे को लगा कर कुछ बुदबुदाया और फिर किताब बन्द कर दी.

"तुम हमारे लिए महत्वपूर्ण हो, इतनी की हम तुम्हे किसी भी प्रकार के खतरे में नही पड़ने दे सकते हैं. देवप्रभा तुम्हारी अंगरक्षिका की भांति थी. अगर हम तुम्हारी जासूसी कर रहे होते* तो क्या हम स्वयं इसे तुम्हारे बारे में बताते?"

"आपने स्वयं बता दिया इसका यह अर्थ तो नही हैं कि यह सही हो गया. देवी को मैं अपनी सखी मानती हूँ और आपने उसी को मेरे खिलाफ इस्तेमाल किया?" मुझे अब खीझ हो रही थी.

"देवप्रभा भी तुम्हे उतनी ही अच्छी सहेली मानती हैं जितना की तुम उसे मानती हो. अभी हाल ही में उसने मुझे आकर यह सब करने से मना कर दिया था. मैंने भी उसकी मनोस्थिति को समझते हुए उसे इस जिम्मेदारी से मुक्त कर दिया था...तो वास्तव में हमें अभी नही पता हैं कि तुमने खाना खाया हैं या नही? 

वो तो आज काफी लोगो ने दुःख में खाना नही खाया था इसलिए हमने तुमसे भी पूछ लिया." उन्होंने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा. अजीब बात थी मैं यहाँ गुस्से से आग बबूला हो रही थी और गुरूजी मुस्कुरा रहे थे. मैं गुस्से में ही वापस अपने कमरे में गयी.

----------


## superidiotonline

> ....कपड़ो के अंदर भी तो हम सभी नंगे ही हैं न?"


क्या साहित्यिक पकड़ है राइटर की!

----------


## vishal

धीरे-धीरे दिन गुज़रने लगे. मैंने देवप्रभा को भी माफ़ कर दिया. था जब उसकी कोई गलती थी ही नही तो उससे किस बात का गुस्सा होना? और वैसे भी मैं अब यह समझ गयी थी कि जिस संगठन का मैं हिस्सा थी उसमें यह सब कोई बड़ी बात नही थी.

आज रवि को कमरे में बंद किये हुए. सत्रह दिन हो गए थे. गुरूजी सुबह से ही काफी परेशान लग रहे थे. उनकी चिंता साफ़ समझी जा सकती थी क्योंकि आज उनका बेटा इस दुनिया से विदा लेगा या फिर पुनर्जन्म लेगा इस बात का निर्णय होने वाला था और किसी भी पिता के लिए इससे बड़ी और कोई बात हो ही नही सकती हैं.

प्रार्थना के पहले नियत समय पर उस कक्ष का दरवाजा खोला गया. गुरूजी समेत सब लोग बाहर ही खड़े रहे. सिर्फ तीन-चार सेवादार अंदर गए. अंदर से काफी बदबू आ रही थी. एक तरफ बिस्तर पर रवि पड़ा हुआ था. वो बिलकुल हड्डियों का ढांचा बन चूका था. एक सेवादार ने उसकी धड़कन जाँची और जोर से चिल्लाया "गुरूजी! यह जीवित हैं!"

यह सुनते ही गुरूजी अंदर दौड़ पड़े. वो रवि से लिपट कर फफक-फफक रोने लगे.

"रवि ने मृत्यु पर विजय हासिल की हैं, यह मृत्यंजय हैं." एक बूढ़े से व्यक्ति ने कहा. यह एक वरिष्ठ तांत्रिक था, जिसका संगठन में काफी सम्मान था. "रवि मृत्यंजय हैं!" सब लोग चिल्लाने लगे जैसे किसी की जय-जयकार कर रहे हो.

----------


## vishal

इसके बाद रवि को पानी और ज्यूस पिलाया गया. हम सब बाहर ही खड़े थे. दो सेवादार रवि को कंधे का सहारा देकर बाहर लाये. 

रवि की हालत बिलकुल दयनीय हो गयी थी, उसकी आँखे भी आधी ही खुल रही थी, वो पूरा झुक कर चल रहा था मगर जब वो मेरे सामने से गुज़रा तो उसने अपनी आँखे पूरी खोली और मुझे देख कर अपने चेहरे पर एक शातिर मुस्कान लाया और फिर आँख मारी...

मुझे रवि की इस हरकत पर आश्चर्य हुआ, किसी ने सच ही कहा हैं कुते की दुम को 12 साल तक नली में रखोगे तब भी वो टेड़ी ही रहेगी.

एक दिन में खाना खाने के बाद देवी से कुछ बात कर रही थी की गुरूजी ने मुझे बुलाया. मैं उनके पास गयी.

"यह फलरस रवि को दे आओ." उन्होंने मेरे हाथ में एक गिलास थमाते हुए कहा. 

"मैं?" मैंने उन्हें अचरज से देखते हुए कहा. गुरूजी को अच्छी तरह से पता था कि हम दोनों के बीच कैसा रिश्ता था फिर भी वो मुझे ही भेज रहे थे, बल्कि वहां कई सारे अन्य लोग भी थे जो यह काम कर सकते थे. शायद वो चाहते थे कि हमारे सम्बन्ध कुछ सुधर जाए. मगर पानी और आग का भला कभी मेल हुआ हैं?

----------


## vishal

खैर गुरूजी की आज्ञा सिर-माथे पर धर कर में ज्यूस ले कर चल दी. मैं उसके कमरे के बाहर पहुंची तो दरवाजा आधा खुला हुआ था वो अन्दर बिस्तर पर बैठ कर कुछ पढ़ रहा था.

"आज खुद महारानी ने एक सेवक के लिए इतना कष्ट कैसे उठा लिया?" उसने मुझे देखते ही सचेत होते हुए कहा.

"गुरूजी का आदेश था." मैंने सूखी आवाज में बिना उसकी तरफ देखे ही ज्युज मेज* पर रखते हुए कहा.

"गुरूजी का आदेश..." उसने निःश्वास छोड़ते हुए कहा. "गुरूजी का आदेश न किसी को जीने देता हैं और न ही मरने देता हैं." वो लगातार मुझे ही घूर रहा था. उसकी तीखी नज़रे में अपने जिस्म पर महसूस कर सकती थी.

"चलो अब आ ही गई हो तो थोड़ी सी सेवा और कर दो." उसने मुझे घूरते हुए ही कहा. मैंने चौक कर उसकी तरफ* देखा. "तकिया! नीचे गिर गया था, ऊपर रख दो." उसने नीचे पड़े तकिये की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा.* मैं तकिये को घूरने लगी. वास्तव में जब मैं कमरे में आई थी तब तकिया अपनी जगह पर ही था.

----------


## vishal

शायद रवि ने जानबूझकर तकिया गिराया था ताकि वो इसी बहाने मुझे पास से देख सके. मैंने तकिया उठाया और पास की टेबल पर ही रख दिया.

"गन्दा हो गया हैं धुलवाने दे दूंगी, तुम्हारे लिए नया भिजवाती हूँ." मैंने उसे उसी तरह से उसे घूरते हुए कहा.

"तुम क्या-क्या धुलवाओगी अवंतिका? यहाँ तो सब कुछ गन्दा हुआ पड़ा हैं." उसकी नज़रे लगातार मेरा पीछा कर रही थी. मुझे घुटन सी होने लगी.

"तुम इतने दिन जीवित कैसे बचे?" मैंने विषय बदलते हुए कहा.

"प्रेम के सहारे..." उसके चेहरे पर एक छोटी सी मुस्कान आई और फिर गायब हो गयी. "प्रेम में बड़ी ताकत होती है,* यह किसी को मरवा भी सकता हैं और जीवनदान भी दे सकता हैं. तुम्हारे प्रेम ने मुझे* मृत्यु की तरफ धकेल दिया और किसी के प्रेम ने मुझे मौत के मुंह से बचा लिया." 

मैं उसका चेहरा देखने लगी, किसी को इससे भी प्यार हो सकता हैं यह मेरी समझ से बाहर था. उसने ज्यूस का गिलास उठा लिया था.

----------


## vishal

अच्छा हैं.. मैं प्रार्थना करुँगी कि तुम्हे जीवन भर ऐसा ही प्रेम मिलता रहे." मैंने मुड़ते हुए कहा.

"अब नही मिल सकता...उसे तो तुमने छीन लिया हैं." तभी छन्न की आवाज आई. मैंने मुड़कर देखा तो ज्यूस का गिलास फर्श पर गिरा हुआ था.

"कड़वा हो गया था." उसने गुस्से से मेरी तरफ देखते हुए कहा. मैं चुपचाप बाहर आ गई. 


धीरे-धीर समय गुजरने लगा. सब कुछ काफी अच्छे से चल रहा था. राणा, मैं और देवप्रभा काफी अच्छे दोस्त थे. संगठन में भी मैं सबकुछ काफी तेजी से सीख रही थी, इसलिए सब मेरा काफी सम्मान करते थे. 

मृत्युंजय मुझसे अब भी उतनी ही नफरत करता था मगर उसके बाद उसने कभी मुझसे न तो कुछ कहा और न ही कोई उल्टी सीधी हरकत की थी. वो शायद कोई बड़ा मौका तलाश रहा था.

----------


## vishal

आश्रम में काफी दिनों से एक लड़के की मुझ पर नज़र थी. यह कोई मुझसे एक साल बड़ा होगा. दिखने में और व्यवहार में मुझे भी अच्छा लगा था. 

कभी उससे बात तो नही हुई मगर उसकी आँखे जैसे हज़ारो बाते करती थी. जब भी मेरा उससे आमना-सामना होता था वो सांस रोक कर खड़ा हो जाता था और बार-बार नज़रे चुरा कर मुझे देखता था. जब मैं उसकी तरफ देखती वो नीचे देखने लगता. मैंने कई बार उसे मुझे देखते हुए पाया था लेकिन कभी बात करने की मेरी भी हिम्मत नही हुई थी.

"यह लड़का कौन हैं?" एक दिन खाना खाते वक्त* मैंने देवप्रभा से पूछा. वास्तव में मैं आश्रम में बहुत कम ही लोगो को जानती थी मगर देवी इस काम में शातिर थी यहाँ के हर व्यक्ति का कच्चा-चिट्ठा उसके पास था.

"कौन लड़का?" उसने मेरी आँखों को देख उसी दिशा में देखा मगर वहां तीन चार लड़के खड़े थे, इसलिए शायद उसे कुछ समझ में नही आया.

"वो...सफेद कमीज वाला.." मेरी आँखों में चमक साफ़ देखी जा सकती थी.

"यहाँ तो सभी ने सफ़ेद कमीज पहन रखी हैं, तेरी सफ़ेद कमीज कौनसी हैं?" उसने मेरी तरफ देखते हुए ही कहा. मैंने देखा की वो मुझे देखकर मुस्कुरा रही हैं. शायद उसे सारा माज़रा समझ में आ गया था. मैं शरमा गयी. "क्या तू भी...वो जिसके गले में माला हैं." मैंने नीचे देखते हुए कहा.

"रणवीर! देख रही हूँ कि राजकुमारी का काफी दिनों से नैन-मटका चल रहा हैं राजकुमार के साथ..." वो लगातार मुझे घूरे जा रही थी और मैं यहां शर्म से गड़ी जा रही थी. "तू कहे तो उसके साथ कुछ* सेटिंग-वेटिंग करवाऊँ?" उसने हँसते हुए कहा.

"हट! मुझे कोई सेटिंग-वेटिंग नही करनी हैं." मगर मैं बार-बार नज़रे चुरा कर उसे ही देख रही थी और देवी मुझे, जैसे वो मेरे मजे ले रही हो.

"देवी!" मैंने बिना उसकी तरफ देखे ही कहा. "हां बोलो राजकुमारी." देवी को जब भी मुझे चिढ़ाना होता तो वो मुझे राजकुमारी ही बुलाती थी.

"बात करवा सकती हैं." मैंने रणवीर की* तरफ देखते हुए कहा, वो भी मेरी तरफ ही देख रहा था.

"काजर की कोठरी में कैसा ही सयानो जाय, एक लीक काजर की तो लागे ही लागे..." देवी ने गाते हुए मुझे चिढ़ाते हुए कहा. "करती हूँ, तेरा भी कुछ न कुछ करती हूँ." उसने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा.*

----------


## vishal

दिन को सोने के बाद में उठी ही थी की देवी मेरे कमरे में आ गई.

"क्या हैं? क्यों परेशान कर रही हैं? सीधे-सीधे बोल न क्या हुआ?"* मैंने खीजते हुए कहा. उसने दरवाजा बंद किया और अंदर आ गई.

"आपके राजकुमार से मिली थी राजकुमारी! आग* दोनों तरफ बराबर जल रही हैं."* उसने बिस्तर पर बैठते हुए कहा.

"राजकुमार! मतलब?" मैंने अपने चेहरे की ख़ुशी छुपाते हुए कहा.

"अबे नोटंकी! नाटक बंद कर, तुझसे आज शाम को मिलने आएगा."

"क्या शाम को? कौन.. कब...कहाँ?" मैंने चोंकते हुए कहा. मुझे इतनी जल्दी यह सब होने की उम्मीद नही थी.

"वो तो वो जाने और तू जाने. मैं तो बस इतना ही जानती हूँ कि आज शाम को चाँद अकेला नही होगा...हाय! मेरा चाँद कहाँ हैं?" उसने आह भरते हुए कहा.

"तेरा चाँद भी दीख रहा हैं. बस लपकने की देर हैं."

"मतलब?" अब उसने चोंकते हुए कहा.

"मंथन! तेरी भी तो उससे सेटिंग-वेटिंग हैं न!" मैंने भी उसी के टोन में कहा.

"न..नही...ऐसा कुछ नही हैं. वो तो बस.."

"बस..बस रहने दे. मुझे सब पता हैं. दोस्त हूँ इसलिए पूछ रही हूँ. कोई मदद चाहिए हो तो बता देना, बदला चूका दूंगी."

उसके बाद वो चली गयी. शाम को मैंने खाना खाया और अपने कमरे में आ गई. मुझे काफी बैचैनी हो रही थी. पता नही उससे कैसे बात करुँगी, वो मेरे बारे में क्या सोचता होगा? मैंने देवी को उसके पास भेजा था तो कहीं वो मुझे गलत न समझ ले. इस तरह के कई सारे विचार मेरे मन में आ रहे थे.

 मैं कब से ही तैयार होकर बैठी थी. मैंने कोई खास श्रृंगार तो नही किया था मगर खुद को संवार कर हो सके जितना खूबसूरत दिखने की कोशिश कर रही थी.

----------


## vishal

इंतज़ार करते-करते रात की साढ़े दस बज गयी थी. तभी दरवाजे पर दस्तक हुई. मैं अचानक सिहर गयी. मैं उठी और खुद को ठीक किया. मेरी धड़कन रेलगाडी से भी तेज चल रही थी. मैंने आँखे बंद करके ही दरवाजा खोला.

"अवंतिका!"

ये आवाज सुनकर मैं चौक गयी. यह तो कोई जानी-पहचानी आवाज थी. मैंने आँखे खोली तो सामने गुरूजी खड़े थे. मैं सकपका गयी. उन्होंने मुझे ऊपर से नीचे तक देखा मगर ऐसा नही लगा की उन्हें कोई ख़ास फर्क पड़ा हो.

"हमारे साथ चलो, एक* महत्वपूर्ण बात हैं." उन्होंने मुड़ते हुए कहा. मैं उनके पीछे-पीछे हो ली.

हम दोनों संग़ठन के हॉल में पहुंचे. वहां पर सब लोग इकठ्ठा हुए थे. हम दोनों ऊपर मंच पर थे.

"मित्रो! हम जिस महत्वपूर्ण क्षण की प्रतीक्षा कर रहे थे, वो क्षण आने वाला हैं. अगले माह की पूर्णिमा को वो शुभ घडी हैं जब हम सूत्र साधना कर सकते हैं." उन्होंने मेरी और देखकर मुस्कुराते हुए कहा. 

मैं यह सुनकर चोंक गयी. वास्तव में मैंने उस दिन के बाद आजतक कभी सूत्र साधना के बारें में सोचा ही नही था. सब कुछ इतने अच्छे से चल रहा था कि मैं इस सब में ही रम गयी थी. अचानक इसके बारे में सुनकर मुझे झटका लगा.

----------


## vishal

"मित्रो हमें आज से ही इस अनुष्ठान के लिए तैयारी शुरू कर देनी होगी. मैं इसमें किसी भी तरफ की भूल नही चाहता हूँ. 

हमने वर्षो तक इसके लिए प्रतीक्षा की हैं और अगर यह अवसर हमारे हाथ से निकल गया तो शायद मैं अपने जीवन में दुबारा इसका साक्षी न बन सकूँ." मैं चुपचाप खड़ी यह सब सुन रही थी.

"आ..छु...!" तभी एक आवाज आई. हम सब चोंक गए क्योंकि यह हमसे किसी के भी छींकने की आवाज नही थी. यह दरअसल गुरूजी के कमरे से यहाँ तक आने का जो गलियारा था वहां से आई थी. हम सब उधर ही देखने लगे.

"कौन हैं वहां?" एक तांत्रिक तेजी से मच पर चढ़ा और उस गलियारे की तरफ लपका. हम सब की नज़रे उधर ही जमी हुई थी. वो तांत्रिक किसी को खींचते हुए* लाया जिसे देखकर मेरी साँसे अटक गयी. 

यह तो रणवीर था. आखिर यह यहाँ तक कैसे पहुँचा ? जरुर मुझसे मिलने के लिए आया होगा और मेरे पीछे-पीछे यहाँ तक आ गया होगा ।

“रणवीर तुम ?” गुरूजी ने उसे देखकर चौंकते हुए कहा ।

“तुम यहाँ क्या कर रहे हो ?” रणवीर आश्रम का एक होनहार लड़का था, इसलिए गुरूजी उसे अच्छी तरह से जानते थे, मगर रणवीर का इस तरह से यहाँ आना उनकी भी समझ से परे था ।

----------


## vishal

जवाब में रणवीर ने बस आश्चर्य से मेरी तरफ देखा। गुरूजी ने भी उसकी नजरो का पीछा करते हुए मेरी तरफ देखा। 

अब शायद उन्हें सारा मामला समझ में आ गया था। उनके मुझे बुलाने आते वक़्त मेरा इस तरह तैयार होकर रहना, मेरा आँखे बंद करके दरवाजा खोलना, उन्हें देखकर चौक जाना और फिर रणवीर का अचानक यहाँ आ जाना। उनके दीमाग में एक के बाद एक कड़ी जुड़ती गयी और पूरी कहानी बन गयी।

“तू यहाँ क्या कर रहा है ? जानता है न बिना आज्ञा के हमारे कमरे में आना सख्त मना है ?”

“जी मै तो वो.......” रणवीर कहते-कहते इधर-उधर देखने लगा। जल्द ही उसे समझ आ गया कि यह आश्रम की कोई गुप्त सभा है और उसने यहाँ आकर कोई बड़ी गलती कर दी है।

“ये जरुर कोई जासूस है और यहाँ पर जासूसी करने आया है।” भीड़ में से एक तांत्रिक ने कहा।
यह शब्द सुनते ही सब आपस में गुटुर-गु करने लगे।

----------


## vishal

“संगठन के शत्रु को सख्त सजा मिलनी चाहिए।” एक दुसरे तांत्रिक ने सुर में सुर मिलाते हुए कहा।

“हम संगठन के रहस्यों की रक्षा के लिए प्राण ले भी सकते है और प्राण दे भी सकते है।” यह रवि था। 

शायद गुरूजी की तरह वो भी असली माजरा समझ गया था या फिर वो पहले से ही हम दोनों के बारे में जानता था, इसलिए वो मौके का पूरा फायदा उठाने की फिराक में था और आग में घी डाल रहा था।

“पहले हम सुन तो ले की रणवीर कहना क्या चाहता है ?” राणा ने मामला सम्भालते हुए कहा।

“हम एक चोर से ये अपेक्षा करे की वो अपनी चोरी स्वीकार करेगा ।” रवि ने राणा की आवाज को दबाते हुए कहा।

“शान्ति...........” गुरूजी ने सख्त आवाज में कहा।
“हम पहले रणवीर से बात करना चाहेंगे।” गुरूजी ने रणवीर पर एक पैनी निगाह डालते हुए कहा।

“लेकिन गुरूजी............” मौका हाथ से जाता देखकर रवि छटपटाया।
“बस हम निर्णय कर चुके है, आप सब प्रतीक्षा करे।” गुरूजी ने रवि का मुह बंद करते हुए कहा।

“अवन्तिका आप भी हमारे साथ आइये ।” गुरूजी ने इशारा किया। मै भी गुरूजी के पीछे-पीछे चल दी।

----------


## vishal

गुरूजी के कमरे में सामने गुरूजी खड़े थे और इधर रणवीर और मै दोनो सर झुकाए खड़े थे।

“अवन्तिका! क्या रणवीर तुमसे मिलने आया था ?”

 गुरूजी ने रणवीर की बजाय मुझसे पूछा। शायद वो जानते थे की मै झूठ नहीं बोल सकती हूँ। मै बस सिर झुकाए खड़ी रही।

“तुम समझ रही हो न यह मामला कितना गंभीर है ? यह रणवीर के जीवन का सवाल है। इसलिए मै जो पूछ रहा हूँ उसका ठीक-ठीक जवाब दो। क्या तुम रणवीर से मिलने वाली थी ?”

जान का खतरा सुनकर रणवीर हक्का-बक्का गुरूजी को देखने लगा। उसे समझ में नहीं आ रहा था की उसने ऐसा क्या गुनाह कर दिया की इतना कोहराम मचा हुआ है ? मैंने हाँ में सर हिला दिया।

“गुरूजी वो तो मैंने अवन्तिका को आपके साथ देखा था तो मै भी पीछे-पीछे चला आया था और फिर आपके कमरे में एक गुप्त द्वार देखा तो जिज्ञासवस वहां तक पहुच गया।” रणवीर ने एक ही सांस में पूरी सफाई पेश कर दी।

मुझे अब समझ में आया यह मामला कितना गंभीर है।
“गुरूजी! गलती हमारी है की हमने समय से पहले ही सभा बुलायी और ऊपर से द्वार भी खुला छोड़ दिया, हमारी गलती की सजा एक निर्दोष को नहीं मिल सकती है।”मैंने रणवीर का बचाव करते हुए कहा। रणवीर ने एक नजर उठाकर मुझे देखा, जैसे मन ही मन शुक्रिया कह रहा हो।

----------


## vishal

“अवन्तिका, समस्या यह नहीं है की रणवीर सभा तक पंहुचा, बल्कि समस्या यह है की वो तुम्हारे पीछे वहां तक पंहुचा था। 

संगठन में कुछ लोग यह बात समझ चुके है और इसे तुम्हारे विरुद्ध इस्तेमाल करेंगे। मैंने तुमसे पहले ही कहा था कि सूत्र साधना की सफलता के लिए सूत्रों का ब्रम्हचर्य पालन अनिवार्य है।

 अगर मै सच बताता हूँ तो ये रणवीर के लिए और भी घातक होगा, क्योकि संगठन का कोइ भी व्यक्ति सूत्र साधना की असफलता के कारक को निर्दोष नहीं मानेगा। गुरूजी ने मुझे पूरा मामला समझाया। 

रणवीर हमें इस तरह देख रहा था जैसे की हम दोनों किसी विदेशी भाषा में बात कर रहे थे।
“लेकिन गुरूजी हम दोनों के बिच ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं है।” मैंने गिडगिडाते हुए कहा।

“.....और यह सिद्ध कैसे होगा ? चलो मै तो एक क्षण के लिए मान भी लु लेकिन निचे खड़े उन लोगो में से कोइ भी यह मानने के लिए तैयार नहीं होगा।” गुरूजी ने मुझे दबाते हुए कहा।

“तो आप कहना क्या चाहते है की रणवीर को.........” मै कहते-कहते रुक गयी। वास्तव में, मै रणवीर को और नहीं डराना चाहती थी।

“मै किसी भी हाल में सूत्र साधना को खतरे में नहीं डाल सकता हूँ।”
“लेकीन इतनी सी भूल के लिए भला कैसे रणवीर को ............?” मै फिर से रुक गयी मगर इस वक्त इसका कारण मेरे दीमाग में चल रहा डर का बवंडर था।

----------


## vishal

“हम प्रतिबद्ध हैं, स्वयं तुमने संगठन से जुड़ने से पहले संगठन के रहस्य की रक्षा के लिए प्रण लिया था।” गुरूजी ने अंतिम तर्क पेश किया। 

वो शायद इस मामले को यहीं ख़त्म करना चाहते थे। मुझे ये समझ में नहीं आ रहा था की गुरूजी ऐसा कैसे कह सकते है ? एक छोटी सी भूल के लिए कैसे रणवीर को इतनी बड़ी सजा मिल सकती है , और सबसे ज्यादा दुःख मुझे इस बात का हो रहा था की रणवीर मेरी वजह से इस मुसीबत में फसा था, वो बेचारा तो सिर्फ मुझसे मिलने आया था।

“मगर संगठन से जुडने से पहले मैंने एक शर्त भी रखी थी” मैंने अपना ब्रम्हास्त्र फेंका। शर्त के बारे में सुनकर गुरूजी के रोंगटे खड़े हो गए। शायद वो इस बारे में भूल ही चुके थे। “अगर रणवीर को खरोंच भी आती है तो मै इसी वक़्त संगठन और यह आश्रम छोड़ कर चली जाउंगी।” मैंने लगभग धमकी देते कहा।

“अवंतिका......” अब गिडगिडाने की बारी गुरूजी की थी। उन्हें आश्चर्य हो रहा था की सीधी-साधी दिखने वाली अवन्तिका इतनी शातिर भी हो सकती है।

“सूत्र साधना तो वैसे भी खतरे में है, बेहतर है आप रणवीर को जाने दे।” मैंने अंतिम तीर फेंका। गुरूजी अपनी दाढ़ी को सवाँरते हुए सोचने लगें।

----------


## vishal

बाहर सभी लोग बेसब्री से हमारा इंतजार कर रहे थे। गुरूजी मेरे और रणवीर के साथ मंच पर पहुँचे, सब हमारी तरफ देखने लगे।

“हम रणवीर से बात करने के बाद इस निष्कर्ष पर पहुंचे है कि वो निर्दोष है और यहाँ सिर्फ भूलवश पहुँच गया था।” गुरूजी ने घोषणा करते हुए कहा।

“लेकिन फिर भी यह संगठन के रहस्यों को जान चूका है, इसे ऐसे ही तो नहीं जाने दे सकते हैं।”

“इसकी जिम्मेदारी मै लेती हूँ।” मैंने कहा, “रणवीर कोइ भी जानकारी किसी को भी नहीं देगा।”

“और तुम्हारी जिम्मेदारी कौन लेगा ?” यह रवि था। सब उसकी तरफ देखने लगे।

“क्या यह सत्य नहीं है कि तुम रणवीर से प्यार करती हो और वो तुम्हारे पीछे ही यहाँ आया है ?” रवि ने अपनी चाल चली।

“नहीं ऐसा कुछ नहीं है, रणवीर बस भूलवश यहाँ आया था।” मैंने गुरूजी की तरफ देखते हुए कहा व गुरूजी ने आँखों ही आँखों में मुझे झूठ कहने की स्वीकृति दे दी।
“लेकिन मैंने तो......”

“बस रवि !” वो आगे कुछ और कहना चाहता था, मगर गुरूजी ने उसे वहीं रोक दिया। “हम निर्णय कर चुके है। रणवीर तुम जा सकते हो।” गुरूजी ने रणवीर की तरफ देखते हुए कहा। रवि अब भी मुझे गुस्से से घुर रहा था।

----------


## vishal

इस घटना को दो दिन बित चुके थे। मुझे लगा की चलो मुसीबत टली, बाल-बाल बच गए। बाद में रणवीर मुझे मिला और इस मुसीबत से छुटकारा दिलाने के लिए शुक्रिया कहा। मैंने भी उसे संगठन के बारे में किसी को न बताने की सख्त हिदायत दे दी।

मै अपने कमरे में थी तभी गुरूजी आए। हालचाल पुछने के बाद उन्होंने कहा, “अवन्तिका कहीं तुमने रणवीर के साथ .....?" वो कहते-कहते रुक गये लेकिन मै उनकी बात समझ चुकी थी।

“मै आपको पहले ही कह चुकी हूँ की हमारे बिच ऐसा कुछ नहीं है।” मैंने पुरे विश्वास के साथ उनकी आँखों में देखते हुए कहा।

“तुम तो जानती हो की सूत्र साधना के लिए सभी लड़कियों का कौमार्य होना आवश्यक है ? उन्होंने थोडा झिझकते हुए कहा।

“आपसे यह किसने कहा ?” वो मेरा चेहरा देखने लगे।
“सूत्र सूक्त में यह अवश्य लिखा है कि ग्यारह सूत्रों का पवित्र होना आवश्यक है मगर यह पवित्रता का पैमाना शारीरिक हो ऐसा तो कहीं नहीं लिखा ।”

“मतलब?” उन्होंने मेरा चेहरा देखते हुए कहा।

“मतलब यह की सूत्र सूक्त कहीं से भी कौमार्य की मांग नहीं करता है, बल्कि सूक्त जिस पवित्रता की बात करता है वो आध्यात्मिक स्तर पर है। यह उद्देश्य के बारे में है, माध्यम के बारे में नहीं।”

“लेकिन एक समस्या और है !” उन्होंने मेरी तरफ देखकर कहा “संगठन में कुछ लोगों को तुम्हारी प्रतिबद्धता पर संदेह है।”

“क्या? मगर क्यों?” मैंने चौंकते हुए कहा।

“रणवीर वाले मामले के बाद उन्हें लगता है की हो सकता है तुम संगठन के साथ छल कर सकती हो।”
“तो मुझे अपनी प्रतिबद्धता सिद्ध करने के लिए क्या करना होगा ?”

“विवाह!” उन्होंने मेरे पास आते हुए धीरे से कहा।
“क्या?” मै पूरी तरह से सिहर गयी। “मगर किसके साथ ?” मैंने आंखे फाड़ कर पूछा।

“शक्ति का मेल हमेशा शक्तिशाली के साथ होता है। संगठन में तुम्हारे बाद सबसे शक्तिशाली कौन है ?” मै उनका चेहरा देख रही थी।

“मृत्युंजय।” उन्होंने बिना मेरी ओर देखे कहा।

----------


## vishal

“मृत्युंजय ?” मैंने चौंककर कहा। “मेरा विवाह भला मृत्युंजय से कैसे हो सकता है ? और अभी तो आप कह रहे थे कि सभी सूत्रों का ब्रम्हचर्य का पालन अनिवार्य है तो फिर मै विवाह कैसे कर सकती हूँ ?” मैंने असमंजस में कहा ।

“ब्रम्हचर्य और अविवाहित होने में फर्क होता है । यह आवश्यक नहीं की विवाह से ब्रम्हचर्य टूटे । मृत्युंजय और तुम्हारा विवाह एक छद्म विवाह होगा जो सिर्फ संगठन के लोगों को विश्वास में लेने के लिए होगा, सूत्र साधना के पूर्ण होने के पश्चात तुम अपना जीवन जीने के लिए मुक्त हो जावोगी और इस विवाह के बंधन से भी ।” उन्होंने अपनी योजना मुझे समझायी ।

“मगर मृत्युंजय ही क्यों, कोई और क्यों नहीं ?” मैंने उन्हें संदेह की दृष्टी से देखते हुए कहा ।

“क्योंकि वो हमारा पुत्र है, संगठन के अध्यक्ष नित्यानंद का पुत्र.... उससे तुम्हारे विवाह के पश्चात किसी की भी इतनी हिम्मत नहीं होगी की तुम पर उंगली उठा सके ।”

“लेकिन क्या मृत्युंजय इसके लिए तैयार होगा ?” उनकी बाँछे खिल गयीं । मृत्युंजय की आपत्ति पूछने का अर्थ था कि मै इस विवाह* के लिए तैयार थी ।

“मृत्युंजय कभी हमें मना नहीं कर सकता है, अगर हम उसे तुमसे विवाह करने के लिए कहते है तो उसे विवाह करना ही होगा ।” उन्होंने गर्व से सीना चौड़ा करते हुए कहा ।

“....और वो छद्म विवाह वाली बात ?” मैंने अपना भय व्यक्त करते हुए कहा ।

“तुम निश्चिंत रहो । मृत्युंजय से हम बात कर लेंगे..., तुम अपने माता-पिता को यहाँ बुला लो ।” उन्होंने मेरी सहमती मिलते ही मामला पक्का किया ।

“नहीं... उसकी कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है । आपने ही अभी-अभी कहा कि यह एक छद्म विवाह है तो फिर मेरे माता-पिता को इस सब के बारे में बताने की जरुरत नहीं* है । मै चाहती हूँ कि यह विवाह कम से कम लोगो तक सिमित रहे ताकि भविष्य में मुझे कोइ समस्या न हो 

“हम्म.......ठीक है, जैसा तुम चाहो । यह विवाह सिर्फ इस आश्रम तक ही सीमित रहेगा।” उन्होंने मेरे कमरे से बाहर जाते हुए कहा।

----------


## vishal

मेरी सहमति मिलते ही इस विवाह की तैयारी शुरू कर दी गयी। जैसे ही यह खबर आश्रम में फ़ैली चारों तरफ चर्चाएँ होने लगी क्योंकि गुरु जी के पश्चात संगठन के अध्यक्ष का पद मृत्युंजय को ही संभालना था और मृत्युंजय की पत्नी होने का अर्थ था ‘गुरु माँ’ होना, जो की अध्यक्ष के बाद संगठन में सबसे महत्वपूर्ण पद था।

अगले दिन देवी मेरे कमरे में आई।

“अवन्तिका*यह मै क्या सुन रहीं हूँ ? तू मृत्युंजय से विवाह कर रही है ?” उसने मुझे घुर कर देखते हुए कहा। मेरे इस निर्णय से वो काफी गुस्सा लग रही थी ।

“हाँ बिलकुल सही सुना है तूने, मृत्युंजय से मेरा विवाह तय हो चूका है ।” मैंने बिना उसकी तरफ देखे ही कहा ।

“लेकिन क्यों? तू तो मृत्युंजय से नफरत करती थी न?”

‘ हाँ, करती थी। मगर अब नहीं करती हूँ। गुरूजी स्वंय ऐसा चाहते है और भला मै गुरूजी की आज्ञा कैसे टाल सकती हूँ ?” मैंने अंतिम पंक्ति एक विशेष स्वर में कही जिससे मै उसे कुछ याद दिलाना चाहती थी । दरअसल देवी संगठन के बारे में कुछ नहीं जानती थी इसलिए मेरे लिए उसे सत्य बताना संभव नहीं था और इसीलिए मै उसे गोल-गोल घुमा रही थी ।

----------


## vishal

“अवनी, यह तेरी जिंदगी का सवाल है, तू किसी भी जल्दबाजी में फैसला मत ले। तू एक बार फिर से सोच ले। कहीं तू गुरुमाँ बनने के लिए तो.......?” उसने अपनी*अधूरी बात कही।

“तुम्हे ऐसा लगता है कि मै गुरु माँ बनने*के लिए मृत्युंजय से शादी कर रहीं हूँ ?” मैंने उठकर देवी के पास आकर उसकी आँखों में देखते हुए कहा। “हो सकता है तू सही सोच रही हो । 

मृत्युंजय चाहे कितना भी कमीना क्यों ना हो एक बात तो है कि वो गुरूजी का बेटा है और उसके कुछ अपने ही फायदे है।” मैंने हँसते हुए कहा ।

“अवनी!” देवी ने चौकते हुए कहा । उसे समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि मै* इस तरह की बातें क्यों कर रही हूँ ? कल तक तो मै उसे रणवीर से बात कराने को कह रही थी और आज मै मृत्युंजय से विवाह करने को तैयार थी । मेरे इस बदलाव से वो परेशान थी । 

वास्तव में यह छद्म विवाह एक बहुत बड़ा झूठ था जिसे मुझे सच बनाकर पेश करना था । किसी के साथ आपका रिश्ता जितना मजबूत होता है तो उससे झूठ बोलना उतना ही मुश्किल होता है और कई बार तो इस झूठ की कीमत उस रिश्ते में दरार के रूप में चुकानी पड़ती है ।

 वही यहाँ भी हो रहा था, देवी मेरी सबसे अच्छी दोस्त थी और मुझे अच्छे से जानती थी। वो अबतक समझ चुकी थी कि मै उससे कुछ ना कुछ छुपा रही हूँ। और यही बात शायद उसे दुःख पहूँचा रही थी।

----------


## vishal

“मृत्युंजय तेरे लिए सही लड़का नहीं है, तू उससे शादी करके पछताएगी।“ उसने मुझे चेतावनी देते हुए कहा।

“यही बात अगर मै तुझे मंथन के लिए कहूँ तो क्या तू मानेगी ? नहीं ना... देवी! हमें हमारी जिंदगी के कुछ फैसले खुद लेने पड़ते है और इसमे हमें किसी की भी दखल पसंद नहीं होती है ।” वो कुछ देर मुझे देखती रही ।

“ काश!* की ये फैसला तूने खुद लिया होता।” उसने कहा और गुस्से में बाहर चली गयी । मुझे उसे सच न बताने का दुःख तो था मगर मै जानती थी कि जिंदगी में कई बार हमें सख्त निर्णय लेने पड़ते है ।

देवी के बाद राणा और रणवीर को भी मुझे अलग-अलग तरीके से समझाना पड़ा । राणा को समझाना फिर भी मेरे लिए आसान था क्योंकि वो सच जानता था मगर रणवीर को समझाने में मुझे काफी मशक्कत करनी पड़ी ।

 दरअसल उसे मै पूरा सच बता कर और मुसीबत में नहीं डालना चाहती थी, इसलिए मैंने उससे सिर्फ इतना ही कहा कि मै जो कुछ भी कर रही हूँ हमारी भलाई के लिए ही कर रहीं हूँ ।

----------


## vishal

नियत तिथि पर सादे तरीके से मृत्युंजय और मेरा विवाह संपन्न हुआ ।

 मृत्युंजय खुद इस शादी से खुश नहीं लग रहा था । कई बार किसी चीज को पाने के लिए हम बहुत कोशिश करते है लेकिन फिर भी वो हमें नही मिलती है तो हमें उससे नफरत हो जाती है और फिर अगर कभी वो मिल भी जाए तब भी नफ़रत बरकरार ही रहती है । 

शायद मृत्युंजय के साथ भी यही हुआ था, उसे मुझसे नफरत थी और बस उसे वही चाहिए था । शादी के बाद भी शायद ही हममे कभी बात हुई, लेकिन एक दिन.......

सूत्र साधना में अब सिर्फ सात ही दिन बाकि थे और हम सब उसकी तैयारी में लगे हुई थे। उस दिन मै अपने कमरे में कुछ काम कर रही थी तभी मृत्युंजय आया, अन्दर आते ही उसने दरवाजा बंद कर दिया, मै उसे देखकर चौंक गयी।“ तुम यहाँ क्या कर रहे हो?” मैंने उसे घूरते हुए कहा ।

“अपनी पत्नी से मिलने आया हूँ, क्या मुझे उसके लिए भी गुरूजी से आज्ञा लेनी पड़ेगी?” उसने मुझे तीखी नजर से देखते हुए कहा ।

“तुम्हारा यहाँ कोई* काम नहीं है।” मैंने अपनी भौंहे सिकोड़ते हुए कहा ।

“ पति-पत्नी के बीच बहुत से काम होते है, मगर हमारे बीच तो एक भी नहीं हुआ, चलो मुख्य काम से ही शुरुआत करते है।” वो धीरे-धीरे मेरी ओर बढ़ने लगा, मै* धीरे-धीरे खुद को पीछे हटाने लगी और अंत में दीवार से लगकर खड़ी हो गई। वो मेरे बिलकुल पास आ गया, मै उसकी साँसों की गर्माहट को महसूस कर सकती थी ।

“नफरत जब हद से गुजर जाए तो प्यार में बदल जाती है । मुझे लगता है मुझे तुमसे प्यार हो गया है अवन्तिका।” उसने मेरे बालों की लटो को हटाते हुए कहा ।

“मगर मैं अब तक नफरत की हद में ही हूँ ।” मैंने अपनी आँखे बंद की और अपने हाथ की तर्जनी उंगली को जोर से उसकी दोनों भौंहों के बिच दबा दिया । वो दर्द से अपना सर पकड़कर पीछे हट गया और छटपटाने लगा ।

‘तुम अभी जो महसूस कर रहे हो उसे कुण्डलीनी उर्जा का आधिक्य प्रवाह कहते है, जो की तुम्हारे शरीर में उर्जा के असंतुलन का परिणाम है ।” वो वहीं दर्द के मारे निचे बैठ गया ।

“रवि! मुझे नहीं मालुम कि तुम तंत्र शास्त्र को कितनी गम्भीरता से लेते हो, मगर मेरे लिए यह काफी रोचक विषय है । अब अगर इस उर्जा का प्रवाह मै तुम्हारे सर के बजाय किसी अंग विशेष की तरफ कर दूँ तो तुम मुझे तो क्या किसी भी लड़की से प्यार करने के काबिल नहीं रहोगे।”

मै उसके पास गयी और कान में कहा, “ मै ग्यारहवां सूत्र हूँ बेवकुफ! गुरूजी ने मुझे अपनी रक्षा करना अच्छे से सिखाया है।" मैंने फिर से उसे वहीँ स्पर्श किया, इससे उसका दर्द कम हो गया मगर अबतक वो बेहोश हो चुका था।

----------


## vishal

आखिर वो घडी आ ही गयी जिसका सालो से इन्तजार था, आज वो दिन था जब सूत्र साधना होनी थी । 

उस बड़े से हॉल में सभी तांत्रिक इकठ्ठा हुए थे आज देश की विभिन्न शाखाओं से बड़े-बड़े तांत्रिको को आमंत्रित किया गया था जिन्हें साधना में मार्गदर्शन करना था। सभी लोग काफी उत्साहित लग रहे थे। आखिर दुनिया का हर तांत्रिक इस पल का साक्षी बनने के लिए आतुर रहता है।

गुरूजी, मै और मृत्युंजय तीनो मंच पर खड़े थे। गुरूजी ने अभिभाषण प्रारंभ किया ।

“मित्रो! वर्षो की प्रतीक्षा के पश्चात् आखिर यह शुभ पल आ ही गया है। आज हम एक नए चमत्कार के साक्षी होंगे । एक ऐसा चमत्कार जो मानव समाज की दशा और दिशा दोनों बदल देगा । 

अगर हम इस यज्ञ में सफल रहे तो इतिहास में हमारा नाम सदा-सदा के लिए अमर हो जाएगा* और अगर असफल रहे तो शायद कोई हमें पहचाने तक नहीं। मगर हम सफल हो या असफल, हमें यह हमेशा विदित रहेगा कि हम कौन है*और किस लिए है? हम रहे या ना रहे हमेशा यह ध्यान रखना की तुम सब इस महान संगठन का हिस्सा हो।” उन्होंने एक सांस ली और फिर ऊँचे स्वर में कहा।

“तंत्र ही संगठन का आधार है और संगठ का प्रत्येक व्यक्ति एक बात अच्छी तरह से जानता है कि धर्म की रक्षा कैसे करनी है ।”

मैंने मृत्युंजय की तरफ देखा उसके चहरे पर वही हंसी थी जो उस दिन कमरे से बाहर निकलते वक़्त थी ।

ॐ ह्रीं श्रीं भ्रीं भ्रों भ्रें भ्रः , 
ह्न-ह्न ङ्ग-ङ्ग पच-पच गृहाण-गृहाण,
मारय-मारय मर्धय-मर्धय , 
महा-महा भैरव-भैरव रूपैणः, 
धूनयं-धूनयं खंपय-खंपय, 
विग्नय-विग्नय विश्वेश्वर शोभय-शोभय, 
गट-गट मोहय ओम्बट स्वाहाः।।


सबकी आँखे बंद थी, हजारों तांत्रिकों के एक साथ इस मन्त्र के उच्चारण के साथ ही सूत्र साधना प्रारंभ हुई। सबसे आगे मै उन दस लड़कियों के साथ बैठी थी, जिन्हें सूत्र साधना के लिए विशेष तौर पर तैयार किया गया था। वो सब मन्त्रों का उच्चारण एक दम सटीकता से कर रहीं थी, जिससे लगता था कि उन्हें भी मेरी तरह ही काफी जटिल दीक्षा दी गयी थी।

वो सब संगठन की अलग-अलग शाखाओं से आई थी, जिन्हें वहां के शाखा प्रमुखों ने नित्यानंद जी के मार्गदर्शन में चुना था। वो सब मेरी ही हमउम्र थी और काफी गंभीर लग रही थी।

----------


## vishal

हमारे बिच हवन की तीव्र अग्नि प्रज्वलित थी, जिसमे लगातार यज्ञ सामग्री स्वाहा की जा रही थी। उन दस लड़कियों का एक काम सूत्र साधना की समाप्ति तक इस अग्नि को प्रज्वलित रखना भी था क्योंकि कुछ समय पश्चात* मै अपने अंतर्मन से जुड़ने वाली थी और तब मेरा स्वयं से नियंत्रण पूरी तरह से समाप्त होने वाला था।

गुरूजी एक तरफ अन्य वरिष्ठ तांत्रिको के साथ बैठे थे और काफी गम्भीरता से साधना का निरीक्षण कर रहे थे, एक छोटी सी भूल भी इस साधना को असफल बना सकती थी।

कुछ देर बाद मेरी आँखों के सामने सफ़ेद प्रकाश हुआ और मै घास के हरे-भरे मैदान में थी, जहां पास ही एक नदी बह रही थी। दूर सफ़ेद बर्फ के पहाड़ दिख रहे थे, मुझे इन्ही पहाड़ों पर जाना था। लेकिन वहां तक जाना कैसे है यह मेरी समस्या थी।

 मै थोड़ी और आगे गयी जहाँ एक जंगल था। वहां मुझे एक बग्घी खड़ी मिली, इस बग्घी के आगे दस घोड़े थे। ये घोड़े जरुर उन दसों लड़कियों के अंतर्मन के प्रतिक थे जो मेरी सहायता के लिए सूत्र-साधना में मेरे साथ थी। यह काफी लम्बा रास्ता था क्योंकि मुझे समुद्र तट के चक्कर लगाकर उन पहाड़ तक पहुचना था। इसमें कोइ दो या तीन दिन लगने थे। 

जाग्रत स्वप्न में समय काफी तेज चलता है इसलिए यहाँ के तीन दिन बाहर की दुनिया के लिए चार-पांच घंटे के बराबर ही थे।

----------


## vishal

तीन दिन की अनवरत यात्रा के पश्चात मै उस पर्वत के शिखर तक पहुंची। यहाँ चारो तरफ बर्फ ही बर्फ फैली हुई थी किन्तु ठण्ड बिलकुल भी नहीं थी। 

सुरज अभी-अभी ही निकला था जिसकी रोशनी में यहां की बर्फ दर्पण की भाँती चमक रही थी। कुछ दूर चलने के पश्चात मुझे एक गुफा दिखाई दी जो कि पूर्ण रूप से बर्फ से ढंकी हुई थी। मैंने अपनी बग्घी को एक तरफ खड़ा कर दिया और उस गुफा की तरफ चल दी ।

गुफा में अन्दर घुसते ही एक द्वार था। यह दरवाजा बंद था और प्रथमदृष्टया इसे खोलने का भी कोइ साधन दिख नहीं रहा था लेकिन ध्यान से देखने पर मुझे पास ही एक गोल पत्थर दिखा जिसपर एक त्रिशूल का निशान बना हुआ था। मैंने गौर किया कि यह त्रिशूल ठीक वैसा ही था जैसा की मेरी हथेली पर था। मैंने अपना हाथ उस पत्थर पर रखा और उसे घुमाया।

“ठहरो।” तभी एक अवाज आई। “कौन हो तुम?” उसने गरजते हुए पूछा। यह काफी भारी आवाज थी तथा चारों तरफ से आ रही थी।

----------


## vishal

“मै......मैं अवन्तिका हूँ।” मैंने दृढ़ता से उत्तर दिया।

“यहाँ क्यों आई हो?” उस आवाज ने पूछा।

‘मै रूद्र से साक्षात्कार करना चाहती हूँ।” मैंने इधर-उधर देखते हुए कहा ।

“रूद्र किसी से नहीं मिलते।” उसने कहा। “तुम लौट जाओ।”

“मै पात्र हूँ।” मैंने अपने हाथ की हथेली दिखाते हुए कहा। कुछ देर ख़ामोशी रही।

“मेरे एक प्रश्न का उत्तर दो।” उस आवाज ने कहा। मै सवाल का इन्तजार करने लगी।

“वह क्या है जो इस सृष्टी के निर्माण से पूर्व भी था और इस सृष्टी के अंत के पश्चात् भी होगा एवं सर्वत्र वही विद्यमान है?”

मै कुछ देर सोचने लगी। यह कोई आसान सवाल नहीं था क्योंकि इस प्रश्न का प्रयोजन क्या है यह भी महत्वपूर्ण था।

“कुछ नहीं।” मैंने कुछ सोचकर कहा। “कुछ भी होने से पहले भी यह शुन्यता ही थी एवं सबकुछ होने के पश्चात भी यह शुन्यता ही होगी। सर्वत्र यह शुन्यता ही विद्यमान है। सारे द्रव्य इस शुन्यता के अवशेष मात्र है।”

“सही उत्तर.........कैलाश पर्वत पर तुम्हारा स्वागात है।” उस आवाज़ ने कहा और वह द्वार खुल गया।

----------


## vishal

मै अन्दर चली गई। यहाँ सामने अत्यंत खुबसूरत हरा भरा पहाड़ था। जिसके एक तरफ से झरना गिर रहा था और पास ही एक पोखर था जिसमे कमल के फुल खिले हुए थे एवं खुबसूरत बत्तख तैर रहे थे। 

सामने कुछ हिरण चर रहे थे। उन्होंने एक बार नजर उठा कर मुझे देखा फिर वापस चरने लगे। जगह-जगह पर सुन्दर फुल खिले हुए थे जिनकी सुगंध वातावरण में घुली हुई थी। 

आसमान पूरी तरह से नीला था और हल्की-हल्की सुरज की किरणे चारो ओर फैली हुई थी जो वहां की सुन्दरता को और बढा रही थी। ऐसा रमणीय दृष्य और शांतिपूर्ण माहौल मैंने आज से पहले कभी भी महसूस नहीं किया था।

मै आगे बढ़ने लगी तभी मुझे कुछ भगदड़ सुनाई दी। हिरण वहां से भाग गए थे और बत्तख उड़ चुके थे।

“तुमने छल किया है अवन्तिका!” फिर से वो आवाज गुंजी।

“मैंने क्या किया है?” मैंने घबराते हुए पूछा।

“तुम यहाँ अकेली नहीं आई हो।”

तभी मैंने देखा की उस गुफा के रास्ते, जहाँ से मै आई थी एक तांत्रिक ने प्रवेश किया है, लम्बी दाढ़ी, काला चोगा और बड़ी-बड़ी लाल आँखे। उसके सर पर एक नकाब था जिससे उसका चेहरा पूरी तरह से दिख नहीं रहा था।

“हा......हा........हा......” वो जोर से हँसा। “आखिर मै यहाँ तक पहुँच ही गया।”

“यहाँ से निकल जाओ अवन्तिका! तुम्हारे प्राण संकट में है।”* उस आवाज ने मुझसे कहा।

----------


## vishal

जमीन हिलने लगी थी, सूरज की रौशनी तेज हो गयी और माहौल में अजीब सी रौद्रता छा गयी। मै तेज़ी से वापस उस गुफा की तरफ भागी। 

वो तांत्रिक भी मेरे पीछे-पीछे आ रहा था। दौड़ते-दौड़ते मै गुफा से बाहर निकली। मैंने देखा कि उस दरवाजे से वो तांत्रिक भी बाहर निकला है। उसके बाहर निकलते ही वो दरवाजा बन्द हो गया।

बाहर काफी ठंडी हवा का तूफ़ान चल रहा था। और धरती भी काँप रही थी। आसमान में काले बादल छाए हुए थे और*बिजलियाँ चमक रही थी। सामने ही मेरी बग्घी खड़ी थी, मै उसकी तरफ भागी तभी जोर से धरती हिलने लगी, मै जहां थी वहीं रुक गयी, ऊपर पहाड़ से बर्फ का ढेर आया और बग्घी को बहा ले गया।

“नहीं...... ।” मै जोर से चिल्लाई।

"मुझे भी अपने साथ ले चलो।” वो तांत्रिक मेरे करीब आने लगा।

“दूर रहो मुझसे...........” मैंने चिल्लाते हुए कहा।

मगर वो मेरे करीब आते ही जा रहा था। मैंने आसमान में देखा और अपनी आँखे बन्द की, एक बिजली आकर हम दोनों के बीच गिरी और फिर अँधेरा छा गया।

----------


## vishal

मुझे जब होश आया तो मैं अपने कमरे में लेटी हुई थी। मेरा सिर काफी जोर से दर्द कर रहा था और बदन पूरा टूट रहा था। मेरे समीप ही देवप्रभा खड़ी थी, ऐसा लग रहा था की वो अभी कहीं से दौड़कर आई है।“आराम से ........” उसने मुझे सहारा देते हुए कहा।“क्या हुआ था?” मैंने अपना सिर पकड़कर उठते हुए कहा।“तुम बाथरूम में गिर गयी थी।” देवप्रभा ने कहा। मैंने उसकी और आश्चर्य से देखा।“तुम मृत्युंजय के साथ घुमने गयी थी न! वहां बाथरूम में तुम्हारा पैर फिसला और तुम गिर गयी। तुम्हारे सिर में चोट आई थी। तुम एक सप्ताह से बेहोश हो। मैंने अपने सिर पर हाथ लगाया तो वहाँ कोइ लेप लगा हुआ था।मै सारा मामला समझ गयी। दरअसल गुरूजी ने सूत्र साधना को छुपाने के लिए यह झूठ बोला था कि हम दोनों हनीमून पर गए है और मेरी बेहोशी को दुर्घटना का नाम दे दिया था।“अब तुम्हे कैसा लग रहा है?” देवी ने पुछा।“गुरूजी कहाँ है ?” मैंने चिंतित होते हुए कहा।“तुम्हे जैसे ही होश आने लगा था, मैंने गुरूजी को बुलवा लिया था, वे अभी आते ही होंगे।”*

----------


## vishal

तभी सामने से गुरूजी आते दिखे। उनके साथ मृत्युंजय, राणा और रणवीर भी थे। उन्होंने आते ही देवी को बाहर जाने का इशारा किया। उसके जाते ही राणा ने दरवाजा बंद कर दिया।

“तुम्हारी तबियत कैसी है?”* गुरूजी ने पूछा।

“सूत्र साधना का क्या हुआ?” मैंने लगभग उठते हुए कहा।

“हम असफल रहें।” गुरूजी ने अपनी नजरें झुका ली। उनके चेहरे पर एक दर्द था।

“मगर कैसे?” मैंने व्याकुल होते हुए पुछा।

“यह तो सिर्फ तुम बता सकती हो।” मृत्युंजय ने कहा। वो मुझे ऐसे घुर रहा था जैसे मैंने कोई गुनाह कर दिया हो।

“मुझे नहीं पता....... सबकुछ ठीक चल रहा था कि पता नहीं अचानक वो तांत्रिक वहां कहाँ से आ गया।” मैंने परेशान होते हुए कहा।

“तांत्रिक! मगर सूत्र साधना में तो सिर्फ ग्यारह सूत्र थे तो फिर कोई और वहां कैसे आ सकता है?” राणा ने पूछा।

“मुझे नहीं मालुम। वो किसी छल की बात कर रहा था। जरुर कोई धोखे से साधना में आ गया था।” मै खुद से बाते कर रही थी। “कोइ बात नहीं हम फिर से प्रयास करेंगे।” मैंने गुरूजी की तरफ देखते हुए कहा। गुरूजी और बाकी सबके चहरे उतरे हुए थे।

“हम नहीं कर सकते है।” राणा ने कहा। हमारी असफलता की हमें बड़ी कीमत चुकानी पड़ी है, वो दसों सूत्र....... वो अब इस दुनिया में नहीं है, सिर्फ तुम बची हो।” अंतिम वाक्य राणा ने बिलकुल डूबते हुए कहा। गुरूजी की आंखों में पानी साफ़ देखा जा सकता था। रणवीर इन सब से ज्यादा मेरे लिए परेशान था। मेरी आंखों से भी आंसू छलक गए। सिर्फ मृत्युंजय था जो अभी तक तटस्थ था।

----------


## vishal

सूत्र साधना की असफलता हम सबके लिए गहरा सदमा था। ये एक तरह से हमारे लिए जीवन के उद्देश्य की समाप्ति थी। मुझे किसी तरह रणवीर, देवी और राणा ने संभाला। 

धीरे-धीरे परिस्थितियाँ सामान्य होने लगी थी। गुरूजी इस घटना से बुरी तरह से टूट चुके थे। वो उन दस लड़कियों के मौत का जिम्म्मेदार खुद को मानते थे। वो तनाव में रहने लगे और उनकी जगह मृत्युंजय संगठन संभालने लगा।

 वो क्या करता था मुझे पता नहीं था मगर इतना पता था कि वो कुछ ना कुछ गलत तो कर रहा था। वैसे मुझे शक नहीं पूरा यकीन था की मेरे अंतर्मन में आने वाला वो तांत्रिक और कोइ नहीं मृत्युंजय ही था। अवश्य उसने मेरे अंतर्मन में घुसपैठ करने के लिए कोई छल किया था 

....और एक दिन हमें ऐसी सूचना मिली जिसने सबकुछ ख़त्म कर दिया। गुरूजी ने आत्महत्या कर ली थी। वो शायद पश्चाताप में इतना डूब चुके थे कि उन्हें मृत्यु का वरण ही आखिरी रास्ता प्रतीत हुआ था। उनकी मौत के पश्चात मैंने स्वयं को संगठन से पूरी तरह से अलग कर लिया लेकिन मै आश्रम में ही रह रही थी। 

मृत्युंजय को इससे कोई तकलीफ नहीं थी बल्कि वो खुश था कि उसके दोनों लक्ष्य आसानी से पुरे हो गए थे। पहला, संगठन के अध्यक्ष पद की प्राप्ति और दूसरा मेरी बर्बादी। 

मैंने रणवीर से शादी कर ली और उसके साथ ही रहने लगी। कुछ साल बाद तुम पैदा हुई। हम दोनों बहुत खुश थे। सबकुछ ठीक होने ही लगा था की फिर से एक ऐसी घटना हुई जिससे मै पूरी तरह से टूट गयी।

----------


## vishal

जब तुम चार साल की थी, एक सड़क हादसे में तुम्हारे पिता चल बसे। उसके बाद मुझे उस आश्रम में घुटन होने लगी। मैंने वो आश्रम छोड़ दिया और यहाँ आ गयी। राणा ने भी मेरे साथ ही संगठन छोड़ दिया क्योंकि मृत्युंजय जिन तरीकों से संगठन चला रहा था, वो उसे बिलकुल अच्छा नहीं लग रहा था। 

खुद मृत्युंजय को भी राणा का बार-बार टांग अडाना पसंद नहीं था इसलिए उसने बिना किसी समस्या के हमे जाने दिया। मै यहाँ आ गयी और एक आम जिंदगी बसर करने लगी। मेरा पूरा ध्यान तुम्हारे पालन-पोषण पर ही था।

“अब तुम ही बताओ ताश्री! क्या तुम अब भी चाहती हो कि मै तुम्हे उस नरक में जाने दूँ? क्या मै ऋषि, मृत्युंजय या उस संगठन पर विश्वास कर सकती हूँ? 

क्या मै खुद अपनी बच्ची को उसी मौत के मुंह में धकेल सकती हूँ जिससे मै खुद निकल कर आई हूँ?"

“गुरुमाँ! आपने सारी बाते सही कहीं है सिवाय एक बात छोड़कर!” अन्तस ने शांत बने रहते हुए कहा। हम सब उसका चेहरा देखने लगे।

“आपके पति रणवीर की सड़क दुर्घटना में मौत नहीं हुई । उनकी हत्या हुई थी!”

“क्या? मै उछल कर खड़ी हो गयी। “ह्त्या, मगर किसने की?”

“मृत्युंजय ने....... क्योंकि रणवीर अंकल यह सच जान चुके थे कि गुरूजी ने आत्महत्या नहीं की थी।”

----------


## vishal

“आत्महत्या नहीं की थी मतलब?” यह मेरे लिए दूसरा झटका था।

“मृत्युंजय ने जब संगठन की बागडोर अपने हाथों में ली तो उसने संगठन का आधार ही बदल दिया। उसने संगठन का मूल तंत्र के बजाय छल कर दिया। वो हमें बताता था की किस तरह वो छल के सहारे ही मृत्युंजय बना था, बल्कि तंत्र के सहारे आप और गुरूजी असफल रहे थे।

जब गुरूजी ने मृत्युंजय को दण्ड के लिए कमरे में बन्द कर दिया था तब उनका मित्र मोहन रोज पाइप के सहारे चढकर उस तीन मंजिला कमरे में खाना पहुंचाता था। मगर एक दिन मोहन ऊपर से गिर गया और सर में चोट की वजह से उसकी मौत हो गयी।

 इस घटना के बाद मृत्युंजय को एक बात समझ में आ गयी थी कि इस संसार में अगर जीवीत रहना है तो छल के सहारे ही रहा जा सकता है। 

सूत्र साधाना की असफलता के बाद जब आप और गुरूजी तनाव में थे, मृत्युंजय ने संगठन का इस्तेमाल अपने इरादों को पूरा करने के लिए शुरू कर दिया। 

संगठन का देशव्यापी जाल था और उसके समर्पित सदस्य अध्यक्ष के एक इशारे पर कुछ भी करने के लिए तैयार रहते थे। मृत्युंजय ने संगठन की इसी विशेषता को अपने काले कारनामो को पूरा करने के लिए प्रयोग किया।

.........मगर एक दिन गुरूजी को पता चल गया की मृत्युंजय संगठन की ताकत का दुरूपयोग कर रहा है। यह बात गुरूजी को बिलकुल भी बर्दास्त नहीं हुई और उन्होंने मृत्युंजय को तुरंत बुलाकर इसके लिए फटकारा। 

मगर अपनी आदत के अनुरूप मृत्युंजय अपनी गलती स्वीकारने के लिए तैयार ही नहीं था। उल्टा वो गुरूजी पर ही बरस पड़ा की उन्होंने इतने सालों में हासिल ही क्या किया है? गुरूजी समझ गए की मृत्त्युन्जय को संगठन का अध्यक्ष बनाना बहुत बड़ी भूल होगी अत: उन्होंने निर्णय लिया की आप ही संगठन की अगली अध्यक्ष होंगी।

----------


## Balrajg1970

Bhai Vishal Jee Maja aa gaya, please update

----------


## superidiotonline

गजब की परिकल्पना है राइटर की।

बी०एस०एस० और गुप्त ताँत्रिकों का संगठन।

अर्थात् राइटर की परिकल्पना में आर०एक०एस० एक गुप्त ताँत्रिकों का संगठन है। हा-हा-हा!

----------


## vishal

> गजब की परिकल्पना है राइटर की।
> 
> बी०एस०एस० और गुप्त ताँत्रिकों का संगठन।
> 
> अर्थात् राइटर की परिकल्पना में आर०एक०एस० एक गुप्त ताँत्रिकों का संगठन है। हा-हा-हा!


एक राइटर की परिकल्पना कहाँ तक पहुँच सकती है ये तो उसकी कल्पनाशीलता के ऊपर निर्भर करता है 

जैसे आपने जिस संगठन का नाम इससे जोड़ा ये आपकी कल्पना शीलता है

----------


## superidiotonline

> एक राइटर की परिकल्पना कहाँ तक पहुँच सकती है ये तो उसकी कल्पनाशीलता के ऊपर निर्भर करता है 
> 
> जैसे आपने जिस संगठन का नाम इससे जोड़ा ये आपकी कल्पना शीलता है


यह हमारी कल्पनाशीलता नहीं, अपितु हमने कहानी के राइटर की कल्पनाशीलता को बताया है। इस विधान का उल्लेख हमने अपने वृहत् लेख 'कहानी का रूपान्तरण' में पहले ही कर दिया है।

----------


## vishal

मृत्युंजय, गुरूजी के इस निर्णय से बुरी तरह बौखला गया। उसने गुरूजी को मनाने की बहुत कोशिश की मगर गुरूजी कुछ सुनने के लिए तैयार ही नहीं थे। 

गुस्से में आकर मृत्युंजय ने गला दबाकर गुरूजी की ह्त्या कर दी।
अगले दिन उनकी लाश कमरे में लटकी मिली, सबने यही समझा कि सूत्र साधाना की असफलता के दबाव में आकर गुरूजी ने आत्महत्या कर ली है।

 मृत्युंजय के लिए रास्ता बिलकुल साफ़ हो गया क्योंकि अब न तो उसे टोकने वाले गुरूजी थे और न आप ही थी।

मगर एक दिन........... मृत्युंजय का किसी बात पर रणवीर अंकल से झगडा हो गया। गुस्से में मृत्युंजय के मुह से यह निकल गया की उसी ने गुरूजी को मारा है। उसके बाद रणवीर अंकल अपने कमरे आ गए।

 आप कहीं बाहर गयी थी और ताश्री और मै कमरे में ही खेल रहे थे। रणवीर अंकल बिस्तर पर बैठ गए, वो च्न्तित लग रहे थे। 

कुछ देर बाद ताश्री रोंने लगी। रणवीर अंकल ने कहा की इसे भूख लग रही होगी, निचे जाकर बिस्किट ले आओ। मै जब निचे से वापस लौटा तो ताश्री रो रही थी,रणवीर अंकल फर्श पर मृत पड़े थे और पास ही मृत्युंजय खड़ा था। 

उसने मुझे धमकी दी अगर मैंने किसी से कुछ भी कहा तो वो मुझे और ताश्री को जान से मार देगा। मै डर गया और मैंने किसी से कुछ भी नहीं कहा। उसके बाद आपने संगठन छोड़ दिया और मुझे आपसे कुछ कहने का मौक़ा नहीं मिला।”

----------


## vishal

मेरी आँखे आंसुओं से भर चुकी थी। ताश्री भी बेसुध थी। शायद उसने कभी सोचा भी नहीं था कि सच इतना कडवा होगा।

“मगर हम कैसे विश्वास कर ले की तुम सच कह रहे हो?” राणा ने ऋषि की आँखों में देखते हुए कहा। 

“आपको करना ही होगा, आपने इतने साल मेरी माँ पर विश्वास किया है, एक बार आपको मुझ पर भी विश्वास करना होगा।”

“माँ पर? ताश्री ने चौंककर कहा।

“ऋषि देवप्रभा का बेटा है।” राणा ने कहा। “मगर छल तो संगठन का आधार है।” 

“छल संगठन का नहीं मृत्युंजय का आधार है। हालांकि संगठन के अधिकतर लोग मृत्युंजय की बात अक्षरश: मानते है मगर फिर भी कुछ लोग ऐसे है जो उसकी नीतियों का पालन नहीं करते है। मै उनमे से ही एक हूँ। मै मृत्युंजय के साथ जरुर रहा हूँ मगर कभी उसके प्रभाव में नहीं रहा।” 

“लेकिन तुम्हे ताश्री क्यों चाहिए” राणा ने अगला सवाल किया।

“आप अच्छी तरह से जानते है की कोई भी बाहरी व्यक्ति संगठन तक नहीं पहुँच सकता है। मृत्युंजय को अगर रोकना है तो यह भीतर से ही हो सकता है। हम में से कोइ भी इतना शक्तिशाली नहीं है कि मृत्युंजय को रोक सके। सिर्फ ताश्री ही उसे रोक सकती है और वो तो खुद ताश्री को अपने पास बुला रहा है।”

----------


## vishal

चाहे कुछ भी हो जाए मै अपनी बेटी को वहां मरने के लिए नहीं भेजूंगी।” मैंने अपना फैसला सुनाते हुए कहा।

“मै जाउंगी माँ!” यह ताश्री थी। “ये आप ही ने कहा था ना की मेरी शक्तियां वरदान है, तो इस वरदान के प्रयोग का यही सही वक़्त है।” 

“तुम ऐसा इसलिए कह रही हो क्योंकि तुम मृत्युंजय और संगठन को नहीं जानती हो, अगर तुम्हे जरा सा भी अंदाजा होता कि यह क्या है तो वहां कभी नहीं जाती।” राणा ने ताश्री को समझाते हुए कहा।

“हो सकता है, मगर यह मै अच्छे से जानती हु की मै कौन हूँ, और अब चाहे मृत्युंजय हो या कोइ और मुझे कोइ फर्क नहीं पड़ता। वहाँ दस लड़कियों की जान खतरे में है, मेरे पिता का हत्यारा खुलेआम घूम रहा है और मै यहाँ चुपचाप बैठ जाऊ यह मेरे लिए संभव नहीं है।”

----------


## vishal

हमने ताश्री को रोकने की बहुत कोशिस की मगर वो कुछ सुनने को तैयार नहीं थी। 

अंत में हमें उसे अन्तस के साथ जाने देना पड़ा और शायद यही मेरे जिंदगी की सबसे बड़ी भूल थी। उस दिन के बाद न तो अंतस और न ही ताश्री का कुछ पता चला, और फिर हफ्ते भर बाद ही यहाँ के जंगल में ताश्री की लाश मिली। 

मैंने और मेरी बेटी, दोनों ने अन्तस पर विश्वास करके बहुत बड़ी गलती कर दी। अगर उस दिन मैंने ताश्री को ना जाने दिया होता तो ताश्री आज ज़िंदा होती।

कहते-कहते अवन्तिका की आँखों से आंसू बहने लगे। अंजनी की भी आँखे भर आई थी।

“उसके बाद आपने अन्तस के बारे में पता लगाने की या फिर मृत्युंजय से बात करने की कोशिस नहीं की।” नन्दीनी ने कहा।
‘उसका कोइ फायदा नहीं, मृत्युंजय कभी मुझे सच नहीं बताएगा।”

“मै पूरी कोशिस करुँगी की ताश्री के हत्यारे को जल्द से जल्द सालाखों के पीछे लाऊं। फिर चाहे उसके लिए मुझे मृत्युंजय की खाल ही क्यों ना उधेरनी पड़े।

वहां से नन्दीनी सीधे थाने पहुंची। “क्या हुआ दिनेश के बारे में कुछ पता चला?” नन्दीनी ने विजय से पूछा।

“नहीं, हम पहुंचे तबतक वह भाग चुका था।...........और तुम्हे?

“बहुत कुछ, एक आम लड़की के मौत के पीछे भी बहुत बड़ी कहानी छुपी हुई है।” 

“मतलब?”

“मतलब यह कि ताश्री के मौत के पीछे मृत्युंजय महाराज का हाथ है और उस अन्तस का भी या फिर ताश्री और अन्तस दोनोकी ह्त्या हुई थी और हमें सिर्फ एक की लाश मिली।”

“तो फिर से एक डेड एण्ड?”

“नहीं........मृत्युंजय जानता है कि ताश्री के साथ क्या हुआ था और अब मै उससे सच उगलवा कर रहूंगी।”

“तुमने सिर्फ संगठन के बारे में जानें की कोशिस की थी और उन्होंने तुम्हारा अपहरण कर लिया था,और अब तुम मृत्युंजय पर हाथ डालना चाहती हो?” विजय ने कहा।

“वहां एक मासूम का हत्यारा खुलेआम घूम रहा है और मै यहाँ चुपचाप बैठ जाऊं। यह मेरे लिए संभव नहीं है। नन्दीनी ने कहा।

----------


## vishal

नन्दीनी उसके बाद घर आ गयी। मगर अब भी उसके दीमाग में ताश्री ही घूम रही थी। अवन्तिका की कही गयी एक-एक बात किसी रील की तरह उसके दीमाग में चल रही थी। 

वह हर एक बात पर गौर कर रही थी और समझने की कोशिस कर राही थी। उसे अब भी एक बात समझ नहीं आ रही थी की आखिर मृत्युंजय जेल कैसे पंहुचा? और वो लडकियां जो मिली थी वो जरुर बाकी की दस सूत्र थीं। 

इसका मतलब ताश्री ने संगठन में कुछ ना कुछ तो जरुर किया था जिसकी वजह से मृत्युंजय अपने मकसद में नाकामयाब हुआ था। मगर फिर ताश्री की मौत? नंदीनी का दीमाग घूम रहा था और कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था। 

नन्दीनी यह सब सोच ही रही थी और खाना खा रही तभी उसकी नजर सामने लगी एक तस्वीर पर पड़ी। यह उस दिन की तस्वीर थी जब नन्दीनी अनाथ आश्रम में संस्थापक की मूर्ति का अनावरण करने गयी थी। इसे देखकर नन्दीनी खड़ी हो गयी।

“छल ही संगठन का आधार है लेकिन आप भी तो गुरु माँ है, आप इसमे कैसे पीछे रह सकती है?” नन्दीनी ने मन ही मन कहा।

नन्दीनी ने ताश्री के घर ताश्री की जो तस्वीर देखि थी उसमे ताश्री के पीछे वही मूर्ति थी, जिसका अनावरण नन्दीनी ने किया था।

नन्दीनी ने अपना फोन निकाला और विजय को फोन किया।

“विजय! मुझे पता चल गया है की ताश्री और अन्तस कहाँ है?”

“कहाँ है मतलब?”

“ताश्री कभी मरी ही नहीं थी, ताश्री की माँ ने हमसे झूठ बोला था।” 

“तो कहाँ है वो?”

“उसी अनाथ आश्रम में जहाँ मैंने अपनी सारी जिंदगी गुजारी है। अजीब बात है वो मेरे इतने करीब थी और मै उसे कहाँ-कहाँ तलाश रही थी?” मै अभी इसी वक़्त वहां जा रही हूँ।”

“अभी! इस वक़्त?”

“हाँ अभी। मै अब और इन्तजार नहीं कर सकती।”

“ठीक है मै भी थाने जाकर आता हूँ।”

----------


## vishal

विजय ने फोन रखा और उसने एक राहत की साँस ली। वो उठा और अपने टेबल का ड्रावर खोला। उस ड्रावर में एक फोटो के ऊपर एक पिस्तौल और दो गोलियां पड़ी हुई थी। 

विजय ने वो फोटो अपने हाथ में ले लिया।

“आखिर तुम्हारे कातिलो को सजा देने का वक़्त आ ही गया दिव्या!” विजय ने पिस्तौल में दो गोलियां डालते हुए कहा।

नन्दीनी अनाथ आश्रम के लिए निकली। उसके मन में तरह-तरह के सवाल आ रहे थे कि ताश्री की माँ ने आखिर उससे झूठ क्यों बोला? 

अगर सचमुच ताश्री जिन्दा है तो वो लाश किसकी थी और आखिर ताश्री की माँ ने उसे ताश्री की लाश क्यों माना? मृत्युंजय ने भी इस बारे में कुछ नहीं कहा। 

आखिर ताश्री के साथ उस दिन हुआ क्या था और वो इस तरह से छुप कर क्यों रह रही है?

----------


## vishal

नन्दीनी अनाथ आश्रम के सामने पहुंची। उसने एक बार अनाथ आश्रम की ओर गौर से देखा। वो यहीं तो पली-बढ़ी थी और यह उसका घर ही तो था। जिसे वो इतने वक़्त से ढून्ढ रही थी वो यही रह रही थी और उसे भनक तक नहीं लगी। यह तो बिलकुल वैसे ही है जैसे दीपक सारे कमरे में उजाला करता है लेकिन खुद उसके निचे ही अँधेरा रहता है।

नन्दीनी अन्दर गयी। उसने सोचा था की वो यहाँ के वार्डन को ताश्री की फोटो दिखाएगी और ताश्री के बारे में पूछ लेगी लेकिन अन्दर प्रवेश करते ही उसे सामने से एक लड़का आते दिखा। नन्दीनी को ऐसा लगा की उसने उस लडके को कहीं न कहीं देखा है। वो लड़का भी नन्दीनी को देखकर चौकन्ना हो गया और नज़रे चुराकर धीरे-धीरे आगे बढ़ने लगा।

नन्दीनी अपने दीमाग पर जोर डालने लगी कि आखिर उसने उस लडके को कहाँ देखा था? तभी उसे याद आया कि यह तो वही लड़का है जो उसके सपने में ताश्री के साथ था...मतलब की यह अन्तस है!

“हे...रुको!” नन्दीनी ने आवाज दी तो वो भागने लगा। “रुक जाओ, वरना गोली मार दूंगी।” नंदीनी ने अपनी पिस्तौल उस पर तान दी। वो जहाँ था वही रुक गया।

“अन्तस उर्फ़ ऋषि तुम ही हो न?” नन्दीनी ने उसके करीब जाते हुए कहा।

“जिन सवालों के जवाब मालुम हो वो सवाल नहीं पुछने चाहिए।” अन्तस के चहरे पर मुस्कान थी।

“ताश्री कहाँ है?” नन्दीनी ने और भी गंभीर होते हुए कहा।

“वो जहाँ भी है सुरक्षित है, बेहतर है आप उससे दूर ही रहे।” अन्तस अब भी शान्त बना हुआ था।

“मै एक पुलिस अफसर हूँ, और तुम्हे पुलिस को गुमराह करने के जुर्म में गिरफ्तार करने वाली हूँ। इसलिए सीधे-सीधे बता दो की ताश्री कहाँ है?”

“मै जानता हूँ आप पुलिस अफसर है एसीपी नंदीनी, हम पहले भी मिल चुके है। आपको जो याद है वो कोई सपना नहीं है बल्कि आपकी मिटाई गयी यादों के अवशेष है।”

“हो सकता है। लेकिन अबकी बार इससे पहले की तुम ऐसा कुछ भी करोगे, मेरी पिस्तौल की गोली तुम्हारी सारी यादें मिटा चुकी होगी। इसलिए बिना किसी होशियारी के मुझे ताश्री के पास ले चलो।”

“जैसी आपकी इच्छा।” अन्तस ने कुछ देर सोच कर कहा। “लेकिन पहले आप अपनी बन्दुक अन्दर रख ले, यहाँ के बच्चे आपको या मुझे इस हालत में देखकर खुश नहीं होंगे।” अन्तस ने नन्दीनी की आँखों में देखकर कहा।

----------


## vishal

नन्दीनी ने कुछ देर सोचकर पिस्तौल वापस रख दी और अन्तस के पीछे –पीछे चल दी। अनाथ आश्रम के अंत में एक छोटा स मकान बना हुआ था।

“तुम यहाँ रहते हो?” नन्दीनी ने पूछा।

“हम अतीत के बारे में इतने चिंतित रहते है की भविष्य के बारे में सोच ही नहीं पाते है।” नन्दीनी अन्तस को घूरने लगी जैसे उसकी पहेली का अर्थ पुछ रही हो।

‘आप जब यहाँ आई थी तब आपने अपनी सहेलियों से पुरानी वार्डन के बारे में तो पुछ लिया मगर यह नहीं पूछा कि उनकी जगह नई वार्डन कौन है?”

नन्दीनी प्रतिप्रश्न पुछती उससे पहले ही उसे जवाब मिल गया। उस मकान के दरवाजे पर वार्डन की प्लेट लगी थी जिसमे नीचे ताश्री का नाम लिखा हुआ था। अन्तस के चेहरे पर अब भी मुस्कान थी, मगर नन्दीनी खामोश थी, वो किसी भी बहकावे में नहीं आना चाहती थी।

अन्तस ने दरवाजा खोला और अन्दर जाते ही आवाज दी, “ताश्री! कोई तुमसे मिलने आया है!”

अन्दर किचन से सफ़ेद सलवार कुरते में, आटे से सने हाथों में बेलन लिए एक लड़की बाहर आई। यह ताश्री थी। माथे पर पसीने की कुछ बुँदे छलक रहीं थी मगर चेहरे पर वो शान्ति थी जैसे कोई नदी मिलो यात्रा करने के पश्चात समुद्र में मिल गयी हो।

----------


## vishal

“ओह! नन्दीनी!” ताश्री ने अपनी पलकें उछालते हुए कहा। "आखिर तुम यहाँ पहुँच ही गयी।” उसने अपनी कलाई की उलटी तरफ से अपने माथे का पसीना पोछा।

“तुम जिन्दा हो!” नन्दीनी ने ताश्री को अपलक निहारते हुए कहा। उसे लग रहा था जैसे उसकी वर्षों की तलाश पूरी हो गयी है।

“एक सेकंड! मेरी सब्जी जल जाएगी।” ताश्री तेजी से वापस किचन में गयी और गैस बन्द करके हाथ धोकर वापस आई। तब तक नन्दीनी वैसे ही बुत बने खड़ी थी। उसे विश्वास ही नहीं हो रहा था कि जिस ताश्री के लिए उसने दिन-रात एक कर रखा था वो यहाँ इतनी सादगी से अपनी जिन्दगी जी रही थी।

“बैठिये न!” ताश्री ने नन्दीनी को बैठने का इशारा करते हुए कहा।” आप क्या लेंगी? चाय, कॉफ़ी या और कुछ...”

“तुम्हे लगता है मै यहाँ चाय, कॉफ़ी पीने आई हूँ?” नन्दीनी ने गंभीर होते हुए कहा।

“समझ गयी कुछ नहीं लेंगी...बैठिये।” ताश्री खुद पास पड़े एक सोफे पर बैठ गयी । नन्दीनी भी बैठ गयी।

“तुम्हारी माँ ने मुझसे झूठ क्यों बोला?”

“कोइ भी माँ-बाप वही करते है जो उनके बच्चों की भलाई के लिए होता है, मेरी माँ भी वही कर रही थी।”

“तुम यहाँ इस तरह छुप कर क्यों रह रही हो?”

“मेरी माँ ने आपको संगठन के बारे में बताया था। शायद आप खुद भी जानती है कि संगठन क्या कर सकता है और मैंने जो किया था उसके बाद तो मै संगठन की सबसे बड़ी दुश्मन बन गयी हूँ।”

“क्या किया था तुमने?” नन्दीनी ने आगे झुकते हुए पूछा।

“मैंने संगठन की नींव हिला दी थी।” ताश्री ने पास ही पड़े गिलास से पानी पिते हुए कहा।

----------


## Shivani

Writer ki imagination ki daad deni padegi...  Vishal g bahut hi badiya sutra k liye dhanyavaad..  Update ki pratiksha hai..

----------


## vishal

> Writer ki imagination ki daad deni padegi...  Vishal g bahut hi badiya sutra k liye dhanyavaad..  Update ki pratiksha hai..


सूत्र भ्रमण और पसंद करने का शुक्रिया शिवानी जी
अगला अपडेट हाज़िर है ।।

----------


## vishal

उस दिन मै अन्तस के साथ आ गयी। हमें अगले दिन हरिद्वार के लिए निकलना था, इसलिए आज हम संगठन की स्थानीय शाखा में रुके हुए थे।

 मैंने अपने साथ कुछ ख़ास सामान नहीं लिया था क्योंकि अन्तस ने कहा था कि इसकी कोई जरुरत नहीं है, और वैसे भी मेरे दीमाग में इतना सबकुछ चल रहा था कि मुझे इन सब पर ध्यान देने का वक़्त ही नहीं मिला।

यहाँ की शाखा में ऐसा लग रहा था कि हर एक व्यक्ति अन्तस को जानता था और सब उसका सम्मान भी कर रहे थे। शायद मृत्युंजय के इतना करीब होने की वजह से ऐसा था। 

मेरा भी सब सम्मान कर रहे थे क्योंकि वे सब जानते थे कि मै यहाँ के पूर्व शाखा प्रमुख की नातिन हूँ। हमें यहाँ रहने के लिए एक कमरा दिया गया। अन्तस ने मुझे बताया की उसे मुझे कुछ सीखाना है इसलिए वो मेरे साथ ही रहेगा। 

मुझे कुछ अजीब लगा मगर मेरे पास उस पर विश्वास करने के अलावा कोई रास्ता नहीं था। मै अब तक खामोश थी और मैंने किसी से कुछ नहीं कहा था। हम कमरे में आ गए।

----------


## vishal

“तुम नहा कर चेंज कर लो, मै अभी आता हूँ।” उसने पलंग की तरफ इशारा करके कहा, जहाँ पीले रंग के कपडे पड़े हुए थे। मैंने एक बार उधर देख कर नज़रे फेर ली।

“तुमने कहा था की तुम जबतक कमरे में पहुंचे मेरे पिता मर चुके थे!” मैंने अन्तस को घूरते हुए कहा।

अन्तस जाते-जाते रुक गया। “नहीं! वो जिन्दा थे। उन्होंने ही मुझे बताया की मृत्युंजय ने उन्हे क्यों मारा था और...”
वो कहते-कहते रुक गया और जाने के लिए मुडा।

“और?” मैंने उसका हाथ पकड़कर उसे रोकते हुए पूछा।

“.....और उन्होंने कहा था कि मेरी बच्ची का ख्याल रखना।” कहते-कहते अन्तस की आँखे छलक आई थी। मैंने आज पहली बार अन्तस की आँखों में आंसू देखे थे।

“और तुम तबसे मेरा ख्याल रख रहे हो। तुमने सही कहा था, तुम बचपन से मेरे पीछे पड़े हो। मगर किसलिए? सिर्फ अपने वादे को पूरा करने के लिए?” इतना रोने की वजह से मेरी आवाज दब चुकी थी और मै बिलकुल धीरे बोल रही थी।

----------


## vishal

“मै सिर्फ तुम्हारी एक जिम्मेदारी हूँ, एक ख़ास व्यक्ति... ग्यारहवां सूत्र!” मै उसके करीब आते जा रही थी, उसने अपनी नज़रे नीचे झुका रखी थी।

“कुछ हीरे इतने महंगे होते है कि उन्हें सिर्फ सजा कर रखा जाता है, पहना तक नहीं जाता। क्या मै इतनी ख़ास हूँ की कोई मुझसे प्यार तक नहीं कर सकता?" मै अन्तस के बिल्कुल करीब आ चुकी थी। 

“तुम जानते हो मैंने आजतक तुम्हारी आँखों में क्यों नहीं देखा?” उसने अपनी नज़रे उठाकर मेरी तरफ देखा। मेरा चेहरा अबतक लाल पड़ चूका था। मैंने अपनी आँखे बंद कर ली और अपना चश्मा उतार लिया। हम दोनो की साँसे आपस में टकराने लगी थी। उसने मेरे हाथ से चश्मा लिया और मुझे वापस पहना दिया।

“साधना में साधक को कई बार ऐसी अनुभूतियाँ होती है जो उसे क्षणिक आनन्द का अनुभव कराती है, साधक को यह भ्रम होता है की यही उसका लक्ष्य है और वो अपने मूल लक्ष्य से भटक जाता है, तुम मेरा लक्ष्य नहीं हो ताश्री!” उसने कहा और बाहर निकल गया। 

मै स्तब्ध सी उसे देखती रही। मै आजतक यह मान रही थी कि मै अन्तस से प्यार करती हूँ और वो भी मुझसे प्यार करता है। मगर उसके इस बर्ताव ने मुझे पूरी तरह से चौंका दिया था।

----------


## vishal

मैंने नहा कर कपडे बदल लिए। मुझे इन कपड़ों में अजीब लग रहा था। कुछ देर बाद अन्तस भी आ गया। उसने भी ठीक वैसे ही कपडे पहन रखे थे। 

उसने आलमारी से कुछ सामान निकाला जिसमे श्री चक्र, सिन्दूर और कुछ ऐसी ही चीजे थी। उसने फर्श पर दो आसन बिछाये, बीच में श्री चक्र और वो सब सामान जमाया और मुझे बैठने का इशारा किया।

“अपनी आँखे बन्द कर लो।” उसने सिन्दूर से श्री चक्र पर कुछ निशान बनाते हुए कहा। मैंने अपनी आँखे बन्द कर ली। उसने भी अपनी आँखे बन्द कर ली और एक मन्त्र बुदबुदाने लगा।

“।।ॐ मणिपद्मे हूं।।

तटीत्वं त्वं शक्त्या,
तिविर परिपन्धीश पुरणया,
स्पुर्णनानार्तना  रण,
परिणत इन्द्रधनुष,
तवश्यामम् मेघं कमपि मणिपुरेक्षरण,
निशेवे मरषन्धं हरमिर्तप्तं,
त्रिपुवन।”

मुझे हंसी आ गई।

“क्या हुआ?” उसने अपनी आँखे खोल कर कहा।

“इतना सब नाटक किसलिए? मै तो यह वैसे भी कर सकती हूँ। मुझे ध्यान करने के लिए इन बकवास मन्त्रों और टोटकों की जरुरत नहीं है।”

----------


## vishal

एक अच्छा कैमरा हो तो कोई भी अच्छी तस्वीर ले सकता है, मगर फिर भी वो किसी प्रशिक्षित फोटोग्राफर की टक्कर नहीं कर सकता है। बेशक तुम्हारी कुण्डलिनीं उर्जा जाग्रत है मगर वह अव्यवस्थित है, अगर तुम्हे मृत्युंजय से लड़ना है तो तुम्हे सबकुछ सिखना होगा।”

“मगर मुझे यह सब करने की जरुरत ही क्यों है? अगर ग्यारहवां सूत्र न हो तो सूत्र साधना वैसे भी असफल हो जाएगी।”

"सूत्र साधना असफल होने पर भी अपना काम कर देती है।” अन्तस ने मुझे देखते हुए कहा। “तुम खुद को ही देख लो। तुम्हारी माँ सूत्र साधना में असफल रही थी फिर भी उन्हें वरदान के रूप में तुम मिली, ग्यारहवां सूत्र हो या ना हो मृत्युंजय यह साधना जरुर करेगा और अगर वो गलती से भी इसमें सफल हो गया तो तुम सोच भी नहीं सकती की वो क्या कर सकता है।”

“तुमने कहा की मेरे पिता ने तुम्हे मेरा ख्याल रखने के लिए कहा था तो तुम मुझे ही मृत्युंजय के खिलाफ क्यों लड़ाना चाहते हो?”

उसके चहरे पर एक मुस्कान आ गयी। ‘तुम जानती हो तुम्हारे पिता ने तुम्हारा नाम ‘ताश्री’ क्यों रखा?” मै उसे ताकने लगी क्योंकि मै खुद इस सवाल का जवाब जानना चाहती थी। 

“क्योंकि जिस तरह से शिव की शक्ति उनका त्रिशूल है तुम भी उनकी शक्ति हो। तुम्हरे पिता की मौत का जिम्मेदार मृत्युंजय है और उससे तुम्हारे लावा और कोइ नहीं लड़ सकता।”

मै सोचने लगी। मुझे आज तक लगता था कि आखिर मेरे पिता ने मेरा नाम इतना बेतुका क्यों रखा है?
‘शिव का त्रिशुल...ताश्री’ क्या बात है!

----------


## vishal

“अब अगर तुम चाहो तो हम आगे बढे।”

“हम्म!” मैंने अपनी आँखे बन्द कर ली।

"हमारे शरीर में उर्जा का प्रवाह एक कुण्डलिनी के रूप में होता है। यह उर्जा हमारे शरीर के नाड़ियों से प्रवाहित होती है। जहाँ यह नाड़ियाँ मिलती है उन संगम बिन्दुओं को चक्र कहा जाता है। 

वैसे तो हमारे शरीर में अनेको चक्र है लेकिन मूल रूप से सात चक्र होते है। मूलाधार, स्वाधिस्थान, मणिपुरा, अनाहत, विशुद्धा, अग्नाय और सहस्त्रार।

“एक आम व्यक्ति की समस्त उर्जा सुषुप्त अवस्था में रहती है। इस उर्जा का जागरण क्रमशः मूलाधार से सहस्त्रार की ओर होता है जिसे कुण्डलिनी जागरण कहा जाता है। मगर तुम्हारे शरीर में सारे चक्र पहले से ही जाग्रत है। 

तुम्हारी उर्जा इन चक्रों में बिखरी हुई है। तुम्हारी उर्जा का केंद्र मणिपुरा है जो हमारी नाभि के ऊपर स्थित होता है, इसलिए तुम इस चक्र पर केन्द्रित होकर ध्यान करो।"

मै कुछ देर तक उसी का ध्यान करती रही। मुझे गुलाबी रौशनी दिखने लगी थी।

“अपनी आँखे खोलो ताश्री।” अचानक अन्तस ने कहा। मैंने अपनी आँखे खोली तो चारो तरफ सिर्फ गुलाबी रौशनी दिख रही थी और वो। “मेरी आँखों में देखो।” उसने मेरा चश्मा उतारते हुए कहा।

“नहीं! मै ऐसा नहीं कर सकती।” मैंने अपनी आँखे बन्द कर ली।

“डरो मत, मै जैसा कह रहा हूँ, वैसे करो।”

----------


## vishal

मैंने अपनी आँखे खोली और उसकी आँखों में देखा। एक सफ़ेद रौशनी हुई और मै एक जंगल में थी। मगर मै अकेली नहीं थी, मेरे साथ अन्तस भी था।

“तुम यहाँ क्या कर रहे हो?" मैंने उसे देखकर कहा।

"क्यों, जब तुम आ सकती हो तो मै नहीं आ सकता?”

बिल्कुल आये मुझे क्या फर्क पड़ता है? उसका अंतर्मन, उसकी इच्छा! मैंने मन में कहा।

“जंगल! यह अंतर्द्वंद का प्रतिक है। ऐसा लगता है तुम किसी उलझन में हो” । मैंने आगे बढ़ते हुए कहा।

“जंगल छल का भी प्रतिक हो सकता है, हो सकता है हमें भ्रमित करने का प्रयास किया जा रहा हो।”

“मै वर्षो से यह सब कर रही हूँ, मुझे भ्रमित करना नामुमकिन है।”

“कोई भी काम तब तक ही नामुमकिन है जब तक कोई उसे कर नहीं लेता है।”

“बेशक....... तुम कोशिश कर सकते हो।” मै बड़ी आसानी से इस जंगल में रास्ता ढूढ़ते हुए आगे बढ़ रही थी। मै अन्तस को देख कर मुस्कुराई मगर वो शांत बना रहा। कोइ आधे घंटे जंगल में चलने के बाद हम जंगल से बाहर निकले। यह समुन्द्र तट था। सामने एक सफ़ेद बर्फ का पहाड़ नजर आ रहा था।

“मैंने कहा था न।” मैंने इठलाते हुए कहा। तभी मुझे कुछ दुरी पर एक सफ़ेद घोडा दिखा।

“अरे वाह! तुम्हारे पास भी सफ़ेद घोडा है, यह तो बिलकुल मेरे घोड़े जैसा ही है।” मै दौड़ कर उसके पास चली गयी। अन्तस भी मेरे पीछे-पीछे ही आ गया। मैंने उस घोड़े को ध्यान से देखा तो चौंक गयी।

“यह तो......... ।“ वो मुस्कुरा रहा था।

“हम तुम्हारे अंतर्मन में है ताश्री!”

----------


## vishal

“मगर यह कैसे संभव है?” मैंने आश्चर्य से उसकी ओर देखकर कहा।

“जब तुम किसी के अंतर्मन में प्रवेश करती हो तो तुम उसके और अपने अंतर्मन के मध्य एक द्वार खोलती हो। अब जो द्वार उस तरफ जाने के लिए प्रयोग हो सकता है, वही द्वार इस तरफ आने के लिए भी प्रयोग हो सकता है।”

मै उसे घुर कर देख रही थी। दरअसल मुझे अपनी नादानी पर गुस्सा आ रहा था। अन्तस ने मुझे इतनी सफाई से बेवकूफ बना दिया था कि मुझे कुछ पता ही नहीं चला था। आसमान में काले बादल मंडराने लगे थे और समुद्र में लहरे ऊँची हो गयी थी।

“शान्त रहो । तुम अगर उद्वेलित हुई तो तुम्हारा अंतर्मन हम दोनों को बाहर फेंक देगा।”

“लेकिन यह ठीक नहीं है।” मैंने अपनी आशंका व्यक्त करते हुए कहा।

“तुम्हे डरने की जरुरत नहीं है। किसी की यादों को देखने की शक्ति सिर्फ तुम्हारे पास है, इसलिए मै तुम्हारे अतीत के बारे में कुछ नहीं जान सकता हूँ।” लहरे और भी ऊपर उठ गयी थी और आसमान में बिजलियाँ चमकने लगी।

उसने अपने हाथ का इशारा किया, जिससे लहरे निचे बैठ गयी और बादल भी छट गए।

“ये तुमने कैसे किया?” अब मेरी आशंका जिज्ञासा में बदल गयी थी।

----------


## vishal

“हम दूसरों के अंतर्मन में ज्यादा शक्तिशाली होते है। हम जो कुछ यहाँ देख रहे है यह मात्र हमारी ऊर्जाओं का प्रतिक है। जब हम किसी दुसरे के अंतर्मन में होते है, तब हमारी उर्जा उसकी उर्जा पर हावी होती है। यही मै तुम्हे समझाना चाहता हु। मृत्युंजय तंत्र जानता है, वह छल जानता है और वह तंत्र में छल भी जानता है। अभी मैंने जो किया है वो तंत्र में छल का एक उदहारण है। मृत्युजय इसमे पारंगत है।”

“मतलब की अगर मै मृत्युंजय के दीमाग में घुसने की कोशिश करूँ तो वो उल्टा मेरे दीमाग में भी घुस सकता है?”

“हाँ, मगर वो इससे भी बुरा कुछ कर सकता है........”

“जैसे की?”

“तुम्हे अंतर्मन में कैद करना....... कुछ भी संभव है, तुम्हे हर परिस्थिति के लिए तैयार रहना होगा।” मैंने हाँ में सर हिलाया जैसे मुझे कुछ-कुछ समझ में आ रहा हो।

“चलो।” अचानक उसने कहा।

“कहाँ? वहां ऊपर जाने का रास्ता बहुत ही लम्बा है। उसके लिए हमें उड़कर जाना होगा और मेरे पास एक ही घोडा है।” मैंने पहले पहाड़ की तरफ देखा फिर घोड़े की तरफ देखकर कहा।

“हम अक्सर ऊपर जाने के लिए इतने लालायित रहते है कि अपने मूल को ही भूल जाते है। तुम्हे तैरना आता है न?” उसने समुद्र के किनारे पानी में उतरते हुए कहा।

“आता तो मुझे उड़ना भी नहीं था, मगर यहाँ सबकुछ सिख गयी हूँ।” मै भी उसके पीछे-पीछे चल दी।

----------


## vishal

हम दोनों समुद्र की गहराइयों में गोता लगा रहे थे। जिस तरह से पहाड़ पर ठण्ड नहीं थी यहाँ भी सांस लेने* में कोई दिक्कत नहीं हो रही थी। बस थोडा सा अँधेरा ज्यादा था।

“यहाँ हमें क्या मिलेगा?” मैंने अन्तस से पूछा।

“यह तो तुम जानती हो, तुम इतने समय से किसे खोज रही हो?”

अब क्या बताऊँ मै इसे? जिसे खोज रही थी वो तो मेरे साथ था। मैंने चुप रहना ही बेहतर समझा। कुछ गहराई में जाने के पश्चात हमें एक बड़ी सी ईमारत दिखी। इसके सामने एक बड़ा सा गेट था, फिर एक बड़ा सा गार्डन और तीन मंजिला वह ईमारत थी। यह बिलकुल जर्जर अवस्था में थी।

“यह कौनसी जगह है?” मैंने आश्चर्य व्यक्त किया। मैंने आजतक यह जगह कभी नहीं देखी थी।

“तुम्हे शायद याद नहीं है, यह संगठन का वह आश्रम है जहाँ तुम्हारी माँ रहती थी और तुम पैदा हुई थी।” हम उस गेट के सामने थे।

“मगर मुझे यह अबतक याद कैसे है?”

"यह शायद मेरी वजह से है। मेरा अंतर्मन यादें साझा कर रहा है।” अन्तस ने दरवाजे को धक्का दिया तो वह खुल गया। हमारे अन्दर घुसते ही दरवाजा बन्द हो गया। यहाँ अन्दर पानी नहीं था। सामने एक गलियारा था और फिर बड़ा सा हाल।

“यहाँ पर सब प्रार्थना करते थे।” उसने मुझे बताते हुए कहा। “और वो गुरूजी का कमरा था।” उसने सामने एक कमरे की तरफ इशारा किया, जहाँ तक सीढियाँ जा रही थी।

“मेरी माँ का कमरा कहाँ है?” मैंने उत्सुकता से पूछा।

“वो वहां ऊपर है।” उसने दूसरी तरफ की सीढियों की ओर इशारा करते हुए कहा। हम दोनों ऊपर की तरफ बढ़ गए।

----------


## vishal

“मुझे डर लग रहा है।” मैंने उसका हाथ थोडा कस कर पकड़ लिया। हम सीढ़िया चढ़ रहे थे।

“यहाँ पर यह आम बात है। मूलाधार भावनावों का केंद्र है। गनीमत है की अभी तुम्हारी दूसरी भावनाएँ बलशाली नहीं है।” उसने मेरी ओर आँख मार कर कहा। मुझे उसके कहने का मतलब समझ में नहीं आया पर मै चुपचाप चलती रही। कुछ देर बाद हम मेरी माँ के कमरे के बाहर थे।

“तुम सचमुच यहाँ जाना चाहती हो?” अन्तस ने मेरा हाथ छोड़ते हुए कहा।

“क्यों कोई दिक्कत है?” मैंने घूरकर पूछा।

“नहीं कुछ नहीं।” उसने दरवाजे को धकेलते हुए कहा। जैसे ही दरवाजा खुला मै अन्दर का नजारा देखकर स्तब्ध रह गयी। वहां मेरे पिता की लाश पड़ी थी, पास ही एक बच्ची बैठी हुई रो रही थी और एक बच्चे ने मेरे पिता का हाथ पकड़ा हुआ था। मै यह सब देखकर विचलित हो गयी। मेरी सांस फूलने लगी थी। ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे ऑक्सीजन की कमी हो रही हो।

“अपने आप पर नियंत्रण रखो, तुम यहाँ रो नहीं सकती, तुम्हारी किसी भी भावना की आधिक्यता तुम्हे यहाँ से बाहर फेंक देगी। तुम्हे अपनी भावनावों पर नियंत्रण पाना सिखना होगा, ये केवल यादे मात्र है।” मै अन्तस की भी साँसों को फूलता हुआ महसुस कर रही थी।

“हमें यहाँ से चलना होगा।” उसने मेरा हाथ पकड़कर खीचते हुए कहा। उसने कमरे का दरवाजा बन्द कर दिया और हम सीढियों पर आ गए।

----------


## vishal

“तुम मुझे यह सब क्यों दिखाना चाहते हो?”

“मै? यह तो तुम देखना चाहती थी, यह तुम्हारा अंतर्मन है।” हम सीढियों से उतर कर नीचे आ गए, तभी सामने किसी को देखकर मेरे कदम जहाँ थे वहीँ रुक गए।

सामने वही तांत्रिक था। काला चोंगा, हाथ में त्रिशूल, लाल आँखे, चेहरा ढका हुआ।

“ये यहाँ क्या कर रहा है?” मैंने घबराते हुए कहा। अन्तस मुझसे चार कदम पीछे खड़ा था।

“यह तुम्हारा डर है, इससे तुम्हे खुद ही लड़ना होगा।” अन्तस ने वहीं खड़े हुए ही कहा।

“हाँ, क्यों नहीं?” मै गुस्से से भर गयी थी। तेज़ हवाएं चलने लगी और सभी चीजे हिलने लगी। मै आसमान में बिजलियों की कड़क साफ़ सुन सकती थी।

“तुम ग्यारहवां सूत्र हो।” उस तांत्रिक ने कहा और वो मेरी ओर बढ़ने लगा। मैंने अपना हाथ ऊपर उठाया, बिजलियों की आवाज बढ़ने लगी।

“रुक जाओ ताश्री।” अन्तस ने कहा। “हम अपने डर से लड़ सकते है, उस पर काबू पा सकते है मगर उसे ख़त्म नहीं कर सकते है। ऐसा करने का परिणाम तुम पहले ही भुगत चुकी हो।” उसने मुझे याद दिलाया कि कैसे मैंने पहले याग्निक* के दीमाग की बैंड बजाई थी। अभी भी अन्तस और मेरा दीमाग जुड़े हुए ही थे।

“मैंने उसकी बात समझते हुए हाँ में सर हिलाया। मैंने एक तरफ देखा जहाँ एक टेबल पड़ा था। मैंने उसे ध्यान से देखा और वो उड़कर उस तांत्रिक के ऊपर जा गिरा।

“चलो भागो।” मै जोर से चिल्लाई और दरवाजे की तरफ भागी। अन्तस भी मेरे पीछे ही था। हम दरवाजे तक पहुंचे तब तक वो तांत्रिक भी उठ चूका था। हमने बाहर निकल कर दरवाजा बन्द कर दिया।

----------


## vishal

मेरी आँख खुली तो मै अन्तस के साथ ही सोई हुई थी। हम दोनों ही उस श्री चक्र के ऊपर पड़े हुए थे। रात का दूसरा पहर जा रहा था। मै उठी और खुद को व्यवस्थित किया और अन्तस को झकझोरा। मुझे डर था की कहीं उसे कोई नुकसान न हुआ हो। मगर जल्द ही वो आँखे मलते हुए उठ गया।

“तुम ठीक तो हो।” मै उसके सामने खड़ी थी।

“तुम और तुम्हारा अन्तर्मन!” उसने निःश्वास लेते हुए कहा, और कमरे के बाहर चला गया।

अगले दिन सुबह जब मै उससे मिली तो अन्तस बिलकुल सामान्य लग रहा था, जैसे कल रात कुछ हुआ ही न हो।

यहाँ सुबह प्रार्थना हुई। जिसका एक शब्द भी मुझे समझ में नहीं आया था। मै सिर्फ औपचारिकता के लिए साथ-साथ बुदबुदा रही । फिर हम सबने खाना खाया। खाना क्या था बस राशन भर था। कुछ चपाती, चावल, दाल और सब्जी। सब्जी चखकर तो ऐसा लगा जैसे उसे मसाला दिखाया भर गया हो।

दिन में सबसे मिलने के दौरान हम ऐसे व्यवहार कर रहे थे , जैसे हम दोनों एक दुसरे को अच्छी तरह से जानते थे। मगर मै फिर भी पुरे समय गुमसुम थी।

दिन को आराम करने के इए मै अपने कमरे में आई। मेरे पीछे-पीछे अन्तस भी आ गया। शायद वो मेरी मनोस्थिति समझ चूका था।

“क्या हुआ?” उसने अन्दर आकर पूछा। “तुम कुछ परेशान लग रही हो।”

‘यह सब बकवास है।” मैंने झुंझलाते हुए कहा। वो मेरी ओर ताकने लगा। “यह सूत्र साधना यह रूद्र..... इन सबका कोई मतलब नही हैं।”

----------


## vishal

“तुम कहना क्या चाहती हो।” वो मेरे करीब आ गया।

“तुम्ही ने कल कहा था न कि हमने वहां जो कुछ भी देखा था, वो हमारी उर्जा का प्रतिक मात्र था।”

“सही है..........” उसने बैठते हुए कहा।

“तो यह भी तो हो सकता है रूद्र भी एक प्रतिक ही हो। समुद्र तल मूलाधार, वो जंगल स्वधिस्थान, वो घास का मैदान मणिपुरा, मेरी माँ ने गुफा में जो कमल के फुल देखे थे वह अनाहत, वो पहाड़ की चोटी विशुद्धा, उससे आगे कुछ अग्नेय हो और शायद रूद्र सहस्त्रार चक्र के जागृति का प्रतिक हो............ या फिर ये सब हमारे मन का भ्रम मात्र हो, कोई रूद्र है ही नहीं।” मैंने उसे देखकर कहा।

अन्तस के चेहरे पर एक मुस्कान तैर रही थी। “तुमने सही कहा कोई रूद्र नहीं है।” मैंने उसे देखकर* कहा।

अन्तस के चेहरे पर एक मुस्कान तैर रही थी। “तुमने सही कहा कोई रूद्र नहीं है।”

----------


## vishal

आगे दो पैरा में वेद उपनिषद इत्यादि पर लेखक ने अपने विचार रखे हैं ।
हो सकता है इससे पाठको को कहानी कुछ बोझिल लगे ।

----------


## superidiotonline

> **************
> **************


इसका क्या मतलब हुआ?

----------


## vishal

> इसका क्या मतलब हुआ?


हर चीज़ का कोई मतलब हो ये जरूरी तो नही

----------


## vishal

“रूद्र का प्रथम वर्णन ऋग्वेद में मिलता है।* यजुर्वेद का 'श्रीरुद्रम मन्त्र' रूद्र देवता को समर्पित है। वेदों में 'रूद्र' परमात्मा, जीवात्मा तथा शुरवीर के लिए प्रयोग हुआ है। 

यजुर्वेद में रूद्र के अनन्त रूपों का वर्णन है, मगर फिर श्वेताश्वर उपनीषद में कहा गया है, 'एको रुद्रो न द्वितीयाय तस्यु:।' ( श्वेताश्वतर उप. ३.२) यानी की मात्र एक रूद्र है, दूसरा नहीं है।मगर जरा ध्यान दे तो ऋग्वेद में कहा गया है-

'भुवनस्य पितरं गीर्भिराभी,
रुद्रं दिवा वर्धया रुद्रमक्तौ।
बृहन्तमृष्वमजरं सुषुम्नं,
ऋधग्हुवेम कविनेषितार:॥ (-ऋग्वेद ६.४९.१०)

यहाँ रूद्र को ‘भुवनस्य पितंर’ यानी की तीनो लोको का पिता कहा गया है, वही वह शक्ति है जिससे* संसार की उत्पत्ति हुई है।”

“मगर संसार की रचना तो ब्रम्हा जी ने की है, रूद्र तो विनाशक है।” मैंने कहा तो अन्तस हंस पड़ा।

“तुम उपनिषदों की बात कर रही हो, मै वेदों की बात कर रहा हूँ। ब्रम्हा का प्रथम उल्लेख पहली सहस्त्राब्दी ईसा पुर्व में लिखीत मैत्रायणी उपनीषद के पाँचवे पाठ में है। बल्कि रूद्र ऋग्वेद से है।”

“वेद....... उपनीषद! यह सब अलग है क्या?" मैंने भोलेपन से कहा।

“वेद मानव सभ्यता के सबसे पुराने लिखित ग्रन्थ है। मानव सभ्यता की उत्पत्ति से ही यह ग्रन्थ श्रुति ग्रन्थ के रूप में थे। यानी की गुरु इसे सुनाते और शिष्य इसे याद कर लेते थे। कोइ भूल ना हो इसलिए यह ग्रन्थ मंत्रो के रूप में थे जिन्हें गाया जाता था।

 पुरा सामवेद ही संगीत के ऊपर है कि कैसे इन सूक्तो को गाया जाता हैं। पहले इन्हें ताम्र पत्रों पर लिखा गया था और इस प्रकार धीरे-धीरे इनके संरक्षण का काम प्रारंभ हुआ।

उपनीषद ३,००० साल पहले लिखे गए थे। यह वेदों की व्याख्या थे। वेदों में मुश्किल मन्त्र थे और उपनीषद उन मन्त्रो की व्याख्या करते थे।

उस समय ऋषि इन मंत्रो को यज्ञ करते समय प्रयोग करते थे। यज्ञ का मूल लाभ यह था कि इससे एकाग्रता बनी रहती थी और इस तरह यजुर्वेद का जन्म हुआ, जो की मुख्य रूप से यज्ञ, संस्कारों और रीतियों के बारे में बात करता है।”

----------


## vishal

“तो फिर रामायण और महाभारत कब आये?” मैंने धीरे से पूछा। उसने एक नजर उठा कर मुझे देखा और जारी रखा।

“यज्ञ करते वक़्त ब्राम्हण मन्त्र कहते थे और उनकी व्याख्या करते थे, लेकिन आम जन के लिए यह काफी उबाऊ होता था।

 श्रोताओ की रूचि को बनाये रखने के लिए उन्होंने उन मन्त्रों के संदेशों की सिख देने वाली कहानियां बनाई, कुछ पात्र गढे और वेदों के मन्त्रो के साथ साथ वो कहानिया सुनाने लगे। लोगो को ये कहानियां काफी पसंद आई और ये धीरे-धीरे प्रसिद्ध हो गई। 

यह पात्र, यह कहानियां आम जनता के मन में बस गए। धीरे-धीरे इन कहानियों का मंचन शुरू हुआ, और नाट्य हमारे साहित्य का एक महत्वपूर्ण हिस्सा बन गया। नाट्यशास्त्र को पाँचवा वेद भी कहा जाता है।”

“तो तुम कहना चाहते हो की रामायण महर्षि वाल्मिकी ने नहीं लिखी और महाभारत भी वेदव्यास जी ने नहीं लिखी, ये सब लोक कहानियाँ मात्र है और हमारा धार्मिक इतिहास झूठा है?”

“महर्षि वाल्मीकि?” उसने मुझे चिढ़ाने के अंदाज़ में कहा।

“रामायण में एक प्रसंग आता है जब राम के पुत्र लव-कुश उन्हें रामायण सुनाते है, तब राम पुछते है कि यह किसकी कहानी है? उनके पुत्र कहते है कि यह आपकी ही कहानी है। राम कहते है कि इतनी सुंदर मेरी कहानी नहीं है, तुमने यह कहाँ से सुनी? उनका जवाब था वाल्मीकि से। वाल्मीकि लवकुश के गुरु थे, और उन्होंने ही उन्हें रामायण सुनाई थी, मगर उन्होंने भी रामायण किसी और से सुनी थी।”

“किसी और से का क्या मतलब है?” मैंने आश्चर्य से पूछा।

----------


## vishal

“कहानी कुछ यूँ है कि वाल्मीकि पहले एक डाकू थे। वे अपना और अपने परिवार का पेट पालने के लिए लोगो को लुटते थे।

 मगर एक दिन उन्हें एक महर्षि मिलते है और उनसे पूछते है कि क्या तुम्हारा परिवार तुम्हारे कर्मो के फल में भागीदार बनेगा? 

जब वाल्मीकि अपने परिवार से यह पुछते है तो उनके परिवार के सदस्य इससे मना कर देते है और कहते है कि तुम्हे अपने परिवार का भरण पोषण करना है और तुम यह कैसे करते हो इससे हमें कोई मतलब नहीं है।

 दु:खी होकर वाल्मीकि पुनः उस ऋषि के पास आते है। ऋषि वाल्मीकि को राम नाम का जाप करने को कहते है। वाल्मीकि उनके कहे अनुसार तप करते हैं। लम्बे समय तक ताप करने से उनके चारों ओर मिट्टी का ढेर जम गया। मिटटी के ढेर को संस्कृत में ‘वल’ कहा जाता है और इस तरह उनका नाम वाल्मीकि पडा। मगर वाल्मीकि महर्षि नहीं थे वो कवि थे।

कुछ दिनों बाद वो ऋषि पुनः वहां से गुजरे तो उन्हें मिटटी के ढेर में सने वाल्मीकि दिखे तब उन्होंने वाल्मीकि को रामायण सुनाई। कहते है वो ऋषि कोइ और नहीं नारद थे, उन्होंने वो कहानी एक कौवे काग्भुशंडी से सुनी थी और उसने? शिव से।”

मै उसकी ओर बस देख रही थी। मुझे लग रहा था कि मै आज तक जो भी जानती थी सब गलत था।

“एक दिन वाल्मीकि को तीर लगा हुआ एक पक्षी मिला जो किसी के शिकार करने से घायल हो गया था। तब उसकी पीड़ा देखकर वाल्मीकि के मुख से कुछ पंक्तियाँ निकली। 

वो पंक्तियाँ विश्व की प्रथम कविता थी और वाल्मीकि आदिकवि वाल्मीकि हुए। तब उन्होंने रामायण कविता के रूप में लिखना शुरू किया।”

----------


## vishal

अगर कहानी बोझिल लग रही हो और पाठक चाहे तो इस टॉपिक को यही खत्म करके कहानी आगे बढ़ाई जा सकती है ।

----------


## vishal

“और महाभारत भी वेदव्यास जी ने नहीं लिखी?” मैंने आगे झुकते हुए पूछा।

“रामायण का उद्भव त्रेतायुग के अंत और द्वापर युग के प्रारंभ में माना जाता है वहीं महाभारत द्वापर युग के अंत से कलयुग के प्रारंभ तक थी। 

दरअसल महाभारत कोई एक कहानी नहीं है बल्कि कहानियों का समूह है। कहा जाता है की जो महाभारत में नहीं है वो कभी हो ही नहीं सकता है। तुम जिन्हें वेदव्यास जी कह रही हो वो कोई व्यक्ति नहीं थे, कई व्यक्तियों के समूह थे। 

महाभारत का संकलन काल २,००० वर्ष है। अब या तो कोई व्यक्ति दो हजार साल जिया था या फिर ये सब अलग अलग शिक्षार्थी थे। 

वास्तव में 'वेदव्यास जी' ने जो एक और सबसे महत्वपूर्ण कार्य किया था, वो था वेदों को व्यवस्थित करना। वेदों के जो मन्त्र थे उन्हें ‘रिग्स’ या ‘ऋचायें’ कहा जाता है, उन्होंने इन ‘ऋचाओं’ को ‘सूक्तों’ में जमाया, फिर सूक्तों से ‘मंडल’ बने और मंडल से ‘संहिता’। इस प्रकार उन्होंने वेदों की एक्सल शीट बनाई थी जिससे हमें किसी भी मन्त्र को पहचानने में आसानी होती है, बिलकुल किसी कंप्यूटर के आई.पी. एड्रेस की तरह।” अन्तस ने मुस्कुरा कर कहा। “और इसीलिए उन्हें वेदव्यास कहा जाता है, वेद का व्यास करने वाले। कुल 108 पुराण है जिनमे से रामायण, महाभारत, शक्ति पुराण और देवी पुराण प्रमुख है.........”

----------


## vishal

“तुम्हारा मतलब है की आजतक हमें गलत इतिहास बताया गया?”

“यह इसपर निर्भर है कि तुम इतिहास किसे मानती हो, सनातन धर्म में इतिहास का अर्थ है, ‘ऐसा ही हुआ है....... ऐसा ही होता रहेगा।’ यहाँ सबकुछ शाश्वत है और इसीलिए इसे सनातन धर्म कहा जाता है। 

दिक्कत यह है की हम चरित्र के बजाय पात्रों को महत्त्व देते है, शिक्षा की बजाय कहानियों में उलझते है, मूल की बजाय शाखाओं पर बसते है।” उसने मेरी ओर देखा।

“रूद्र है या नहीं हम नहीं जानते है। वह किस रूप में है? वह ऊर्जा हैं, शक्ति है, तत्व है या फिर तथ्य है। 

वह उद्गम है या फिर अंत है। वह सर्व है या फिर शून्य है, हम नहीं जानते है और जानना जरुरी भी नहीं है, जरूरी है समझना। क्या हम उसे समझते है और उससे भी ज्यादा क्या हम स्वयं को समझते है?’

"तो तुम यह कहना चाहते हो कि मुझे इस बात से फर्क नहीं पड़ना चाहिए की रूद्र है या नहीं हैं?"

“बिल्कुल नहीं........... मगर तुम्हे पहले ही किसी निष्कर्ष पर भी नहीं पहुचना चाहिए।"

“ठीक है मै कोशिश करती हूँ।” मैंने मुस्कुरा कर कहा।

“तुम कुछ देर आराम कर लो हम शाम को निकलेंगे।” उसने बाहर निकलते हुए कहा।

मुझे अब थोडा सा डर लगने लगा था। शाम को माँ का फोन आया। वो चाहती थी कि मै ना जाऊं मगर मेरा निर्णय पक्का था और मैंने उन्हें चिंतित न होने के लिए कहा। उन्होंने मुझे सिर्फ एक ही बात कही कि किसी पर भी विश्वास मत करना।

----------


## vishal

शाम को हम रेलवे स्टेशन पहुचे। कुछ देर बाद हमे ट्रेन मिल गयी। उसने एसी कोच बुक करवाया था, इसलिए हमें अपना अलग से बर्थ मिल गया। हमारे सेक्शन में और कोई नहीं था, सिर्फ हम दोनों ही थे। मै अपने बर्थ पर चुपचाप* लेटी हुई थी और और वो भी मेरे सामने वाले बर्थ पर लेटा हुआ था। मै रुक-रुक कर थोड़ी देर में उसे देख रही थी और कई बार मैंने उसे भी अपनी ओर देखते हुए पाया था। मगर मेरे देखते ही वो अपनी नजरे चुरा लेता था।

“एक तांत्रिक के अलावा तुम और क्या हो?” मैंने चुप्पी तोड़ते हुए कहा। वो थोडा झेप गया।

“तुम्हारे हिसाब से मुझे क्या होना चाहिए?”

“तुम कभी सीधा जवाब नहीं दे सकते क्या?” मैंने थोडा खीजते हुए कहा।

“मैंने M.Sc. की हुई है और कुछ समय तक एक फार्मा कंपनी में काम भी किया था।” उसने नरम पड़ते हुए कहा।

“देवप्रभा......... मेरा मतलब है तुम्हारे माता-पिता कहाँ है?”

“वो हरिद्वार में ही रहते है, मै जिस कंपनी में काम करता हूँ वो मेरे पिता की ही है।”

“वो जानते है की तुम तांत्रिक हो?” ‘तांत्रिक’ के बाद मेरा वाक्य थोडा धीमा पड गया था।

“मेरी माँ जानती है। वो तुम्हारी माँ के बारे में भी जानती थी। वो शुरू से ही संगठन का हिस्सा थी।” उसने ऐसे कहा जैसे कोइ बहुत बड़ा रहस्य खोला हो, मगर मैंने उससे आगे पूछा।

----------


## vishal

“तुम्हारी शादी वगैरह हो गयी है?”

“हा.....हा......हा....... नहीं और मेरी कोइ गर्लफ्रेंड भी नहीं है।” मैंने आज पहली बार उसे हसते हुए देखा था। लग रहा था पहाड़ के बिच से झरना फुट गया हो।

“मैंने गर्लफ्रेंड के लिए कब पूछा?”

“मगर पुछना तो चाहती थी।” उसने इस अंदाज में कहा की मैं घबरा गयी और दूसरी तरफ देखने लगी।

“ताश्री! जरुरी नहीं है की जिससे हम प्यार करें वो भी हमसे प्यार करे और बेहतर है कि जो हमसे प्यार नहीं करता हम भी उसे अपने दिल से निकाल दे।”

“मगर प्यार न करने का कोई कारण भी तो होना चाहिए। हर इन्सान किसी न किसी से प्यार करता है...... तुम किससे प्यार करते हो?”

“रात बहुत हो गयी है, हमें सो जाना चाहिए।” उसने लाइट का स्विच बन्द करते हुए कहा।

“मुझे अँधेरा पसंद नहीं है।” मैंने लाइट का स्विच फिर से चालु कर दिया। “ या तो तुम मुझे सच बताओ या फिर मैं अगले स्टेशन पर उतर जाउंगी।” मैंने अपनी आवाज में सख्ती लाते हुए कहा।

“सत्य कभी परिभाषित नहीं होता है, ये वही होता है जो हम सुनना चाहते है।”

"तब तुम वो कहो जो तुम कहना चाहते हो।”

उसने मेरा चश्मा हटा दिया। मेरी आँखे बंद हो गयी थी। मुझे अपने होठों पर उसके होंठ महसूस हुए और कुछ ही देर में मैं उसके नशे में खो गयी।

“ग्यारहवा सूत्र अपवित्र हो जाएगा।” उसने मुझे छोड़ते हुए मुस्कुरा कर कहा।

“भाड़ में गया तुम्हारा ग्यारहवां सूत्र।” मैंने उसे अपनी ओर खिंच लिया।

----------


## vishal

सुबह जब मेरी नींद खुली तो अन्तस मेरे पास में नहीं था। ट्रेन प्लेटफार्म पर खड़ी थी। मै थोड़ी चिंतित हो गयी और उसे ढूढने लगी। मै प्लेटफार्म पर उतरी ही थी कि सामने से मुझे वो दो चाय के ग्लास और नाश्ता लेकर आते दीखा।

“क्या हुआ तुम नीचे क्यों उतर गयी?” उसने मेरे पास आकर ट्रेन में चढते हुए कहा।

“तुम दिखे नहीं तो .............” मै कहते-कहते रुक गई।

“तुमने सोचा की मै तुम्हे छोड़कर भाग गया हूँ।” मै भी ट्रेन में चढ़ गयी थी। “तुम्हे लगता है मै तुम्हे इतनी दूर इस सब के लिए लाया हूँ।” उसने हंसते हुए कहा।

“मैंने ऐसा तो नहीं कहा। बस थोड़ी सी परेशान हो गयी थी।” मैंने थोडा गुस्सा होते हुए कहा।

“परेशान किसके लिए?” उसने मुझे चिढाते हुए कहा।

“किसी के लिए नहीं।” मै शरमाकर बाहर देखने लगी।

----------


## vishal

“तो तुम्हे मंत्रो के अलावा शायरी भी आती है?” मैंने हँसकर कहा।

“तुम्हे ऐसा क्यों लगा की अगर कोइ तांत्रिक है तो वो सिर्फ तंत्र-मन्त्र ही जानता होगा?” फिर से वही सवाल के बदले सवाल। ऐसा लगता है जवाब शब्द तो इसकी डिक्शनरी में है ही नहीं।

“वैसे तो तुम तांत्रिक भी किसी एंगल से नहीं लगते।" मैंने उसे ऊपर से नीचे तक निहारते हुए कहा। हल्का सा सांवला चेहरा जिस पर हल्की सी दाढ़ी, हल्की भूरी आँखे जो पहली नजर में ही मंत्रमुग्ध कर दे, नज़रों में एक अजीब सा पैनापन जो हरपल उसकी सतर्कता दर्शाती है, चौड़ी छाती जो उसके कसरती बदन का प्रतिक है। कुल जमा दीखने में वो किसी आकर्षक युवा सा ही लगता था।

“लगती तो तुम भी नहीं हो।” उसने भी मुझे उसी अंदाज में देखते हुए कहा।

“मै! क्या तांत्रिक!?” मैंने अपनी आँखे फाड़ कर उसे देखते हुए कहा।

“तंत्र योग का ही एक परिष्कृत रूप है। जब हम उस स्तर तक पहुँच जाते है तो हम एक तांत्रिक होते है और तुम तो मुझसे कई गुना आगे हो।”

“ना बाबा ना....... मै कोइ तांत्रिक नहीं हूँ और वैसे भी मुझे तांत्रिकों से डर लगता है।”

“हम किसी चीज से तब तक ही डरते है जबतक हम उसे पूरी तरह से जान नहीं लेते, जब हम उसे जान लेते है हमारा डर भी खत्म हो जाता है।”

----------


## vishal

मैंने उसकी ओर देखा और फिर उसकी बात का विश्लेषण करने लगी। वो भी मेरा चेहरा पढ़ने लगा, जैसे देख रहा हो मुझे उसकी बात समझ आई या नहीं।

“अगर तंत्र इतना ही सही है तो तुम लोग इसके अच्छे पहलुओ को सामने क्यों नहीं लाते, पुरे देश में हजारों तांत्रिक घूम रहे है जो झूठे आश्वासनों से लोगो को बेवकूफ बनाते है। तुम उनकी हकीकत सबको क्यों नहीं बताते?” मैंने थोडा तैश में आके कहा।

“किसके सामने?” उसने मुझे घुर कर कहा। “कोई भी झूठा तांत्रिक खुद किसी के पास नहीं जाता है। लोग खुद उसके पास जाते है अपनी अतृप्त इच्छाओं की पूर्ति के लिये, अपनी लालसाओ के लिए, या फिर अपनी कुंठावों को शांत करने के लिए आते है।

“किसी को कोई लड़की भाव नहीं देती तो वो पहुँच जाता है किसी चमत्कारी बाबा के पास अपना ‘सच्चा प्यार’ हासिल करने के लिए। किसी को बेटा चाहिए तब भी किसी बाबा का आशीर्वाद हासिल करने के लिए पहुंच जाता है। 

कोई तंत्र से हारता हुआ केस जितना चाहता है तो कोई अपने शत्रु का विनाश करना चाहता है। कोई गढ़ा हुआ धन पाना चाहता है। तो कोई सोना दुगुना करना चाहता है। तंत्र को तो तुम लोगो ने मज़ाक बना रखा है।” मै उसका चेहरा देख रही थी जो गुस्से और पीड़ा से लाल था।

“मै यह नहीं कहता कि वो झूठे तांत्रिक निर्दोष है, मगर दोषी तो तुम भी कम नहीं हो, ताली कभी एक हाथ से नहीं बजती है।”

----------


## vishal

तभी ट्रेन धीमी पड़ गयी। अन्तस ने बाहर देखा।

“हम पहुँच चुके है।” उसने उठते हुए कहा।


प्लेटफार्म पर उतरने के बाद अन्तस ने किसी को फोन किया और कुछ ही देर में एक कार हमें लेने के लिए आ गयी। कुछ गलियों से गुजरते हुए हम मुख्य सड़क पर आ गए और फिर कार शहर से बाहर निकल गयी। अंत में हम एक कॉलेज के सामने जाकर रुके।

‘भारत सेवा विश्वविद्यालय’ हम जिस बड़े से गेट के सामने रुके थे उसके ऊपर बड़े-बड़े अक्षरों में एक बोर्ड लगा था।

“हम यहाँ क्यों रुके है?” मैंने अन्तस से पूछा।

“यही संगठन का आश्रम है।” अन्तस ने सामान उतारते हुए जवाब दिया। “मृत्युंजय महाराज जब संगठन के अध्यक्ष बने तब उन्हें एक बात समझ आ गयी की आने वाले समय में एक आश्रम के रूप में संगठन के अस्तित्व को अक्षुण्ण रख पाना संभव नहीं है, अत: उन्होंने एक ‘संस्कृत विश्वविद्यालय’ के रूप में संगठन का पंजीयन करवा लिया।” वो आगे-आगे चल रहा था और मै उसके पीछे-पीछे थी। “ ‘मृत्युन्जय महाराज’ दरअसल अब ‘प्राचार्य मृत्युंजय’ है।” उसने मेरी ओर देख कर हसते हुए कहा।

“मगर मुझे तो यहाँ एक भी विद्यार्थी नहीं दिख रहा है!, आज छुट्टी है क्या?” मैंने खाली पड़े परिसर को देखकर कहा।

“इस विश्वविद्यालय में कभी छुट्टी नहीं होती है। सब विद्यार्थी यहीं रह कर पढाई करते है। अभी प्रार्थना का समय है।”
हम अन्दर पहुँच चुके थे। अन्दर बड़े से हाल में हजारों विद्यार्थी पीले वस्त्रों में कतारबद्ध एक स्वर में प्रार्थना कर रहे थे।

----------


## vishal

सामने लगे एक बड़े से आसन पर पीले वस्त्रों में एक पतले शरीर का पौढ़ व्यक्ति बैठा था जिसके चेहरे पर लम्बी सफ़ेद दाढ़ी थी। संभवतः यह मृत्युंजय ही था। उसकी नजर दरवाजे पर खड़े अन्तस और मुझपर पड़ती है।

“सभी विद्यार्थी योग के लिए प्रस्थान करे।” उसने हमारी ओर देखते हुए ही अपनी आवाज ऊँची कर कहा। समस्त विद्यार्थी कतारबद्ध किसी सेना की टुकड़ी की तरह उस हॉल से बाहर निकलने लगे। 

बाहर निकलते वक़्त कुछ विद्यार्थी अन्तस को देखकर चहक उठे थे। ऐसा लगता था कि वो अन्तस के दोस्त थे। उन्होंने आँखों ही आँखों से अन्तस का अभिवादन किया पर कतार तोड़कर बाहर आने की हिम्मत शायद उनमे न थी।

मृत्युंजय ने अन्तस को अपने पीछे आने का ईशारा किया और अपने कमरे की ओर चला गया।

मै और अन्तस भी पीछे-पीछे ही गए। अन्दर एसी, कंप्यूटर, टीवी जैसी आधुनिक सुविधाओ से सुसज्जित एक भव्य ऑफिस था। सामने टेबल के पीछे कुर्सी पर मृत्युंजय बैठा एक पेपर वेट गोल-गोल घुमा रहा था।

----------


## vishal

प्रणाम गुरुदेव।’ अन्तस ने अन्दर प्रवेश करते ही आधा झुककर कहा। मै जो कि अब तक मृत्युंजय को घृणा भरी दृष्टी से देख रही थी, अन्तस को घूरने लगी।

 उसने आँखों से मुझे भी ऐसा ही करने के लिए कहा। मै कुछ देर ऐसे ही खड़ी रही मगर फिर जब दुबारा उसने थोडा गुस्से से ईशारा किया तो मुझे मज़बूरी में प्रणाम करना ही पड़ा।

 अपनी माँ की बर्बादी के कारण और अपने पिता के हत्यारे को प्रणाम करने पर कैसा महसूस होता है आज मुझे मालुम हुआ था। शायद मेरी आँखों पर काला चश्मा होने की वजह से मृत्युंजय उनमे खुद के प्रति नफ़रत न देख पाया था। 

“आप वही है?” मृत्युंजय ने मेरी ओर देखकर अन्तस से पूछा।

“जी महोदय!” अन्तस ने जुबां से ज्यादा आँखों से कहा।

“तुम जानते हो न विश्वविद्यालय में चश्मे जैसी चीजों की अनुमति नहीं है।” शायद मेरा काला चश्मा लगाना उसे अजीब लग रहा था, इसलिए उसने अन्तस से कहा।

“इनकी आँखों में कुछ तकलीफ है, इसलिए डॉक्टर ने हर समय यह चश्मा लगाकर रखने की सलाह दी है।” अन्तस ने टेबल के निचे से मेरा हाथ कस कर पकड़ लिया, जैसे मुझे शान्त रहने को कह रहा हो।

“खैर...... ताश्री शायाद आपको विदित न हो मगर आपकी माँ और मै काफी अच्छे मित्र रह चुके है, अंत में हमारा कुछ मनमुटाव जरुर रहा था, मगर आज भी मै उनका काफी सम्मान करता हूँ।” मृत्युंजय ने मुस्कुराकर कहा। 

अजीब आदमी था, मेरे चेहरे पर सफ़ेद झूठ बोल रहा था। मन में तो आया कि यहीं खींच कर थप्पड़ जड़ दूँ, पर अन्तस ने मेरा हाथ पकड़ रखा था।

----------


## Shivani

Kaafi lambi kahaani hai..

----------


## vishal

मैंने चेहरे पर झूठी मुस्कान लाते हुए सहमति में सर हिला दिया।

“आप शायद सफ़र से थक गयी होंगी। अभी आप आराम कीजिये। हम दोपहर के बाद मिलते है।” उसने मेरी असहजता भांपते हुए कहा।
अन्तस और मै जाने के लिए उठ खड़े हुए, तभी मेरी नजर सामने लगी एक तस्वीर पर पड़ी। मै उसे देखकर चौंक गयी।

“यह कौन है?” मैंने पास में जाते हुए कहा।

“ये हमारे परमपूज्य पिताजी श्री नित्यानंद जी महाराज है।” मृत्युंजय ने मुस्कुरा कर कहा।
“यह असंभव है!” मैंने मन ही मन कहा।
अन्तस और मै ऑफिस से बाहर आ गए। सीढ़िया उतरते ही एक लड़का और एक लड़की हमारा इन्तजार करते मिल गए।

“जय महाकाल।” लडके ने अपनी बाहें फैला कर कहा। अन्तस ने भी ‘जय महाकाल’ कहते हुए उसे गले लगा लिया। “कैसे हो बड़े भाई।” अन्तस ने धीरे से कहा।

“बस बढ़िया हूँ। तुम सुनाओ।” उसने अन्तस को छोड़ते हुए कहा।
“जय महाकाल” उस लड़की ने भी झुककर प्रणाम करते हुए कहा। मगर उसकी आँखे शायद और भी बहुत कुछ कह गयी। “जय महाकाल” अन्तस ने झुककर उसे भी जवाब दिया।

वो लड़का और लड़की दोनों अब मेरी ओर देखने लगे थे। “यह ताश्री है गुरुमाँ की पुत्री।” अन्तस ने मेरा परिचय करवाया। मैंने भी झुककर उसी अंदाज से प्रणाम किया मगर मै चुप थी।

“यह मेरे बड़े भाई है ‘वेद सागर’।” अन्तस ने उस लडके की तरफ देख कर कहा। मगर मेरी नजर उस लड़की पर टिकी थी जो लगातार अन्तस को निहारे जा रही थी। 

“यह दिव्या है, मृत्युंजय महाराज की पुत्री।” अन्तस ने कहा तो उसकी तन्द्रा टूटी, वो मेरी ओर देखकर मुस्कुराई।

----------


## vishal

मैं उसके बाद कमरे में आ गयी। यह कमरा किसी आम हॉस्टल के कमरे की तरह न होकर एक होटल के कमरे की तरह था। टीवी, पंखा, शानदार बिस्तर वह सब कुछ जो इसे आरामदेह बनाने के लिए आवश्यक था, यहाँ उपलब्ध था। अन्तस मेरे साथ-साथ ही आ गया था।

“ठीक है अब तुम जाओ, मुझे कुछ देर आराम करना है।” मैंने बैग रखते हुए बेरुखी से कहा।

“अगर किस भी चीज की जरूरत हो तो मुझे फोन कर देना।” वो मेरा चेहरा घूरते हुए वापस मुड़ा वो मेरी बेरुखी का कारण जानना चाहता था। मगर फिर वो मेरी इसे मृत्युंजय से मुलाक़ात का परिणाम मानकर चुपचाप बाहर चला गया।

उसके बाहर जाते ही मैंने दरवाजा अन्दर से बन्द कर दिया और अपना फोन निकालकर माँ को फोन किया।

“ताश्री! तुम ठीक तो हो न!” फोन उठाते ही उन्होंने चिंतित होते हुए पूछा।

“मैं ठीक हूँ माँ। मैं मृत्युंजय से मिली थी।” मैंने अपनी आवाज को संयत रखकर कहा। “वो कह रहा था कि वो और आप अच्छे दोस्त थे।” 

“बेशक! वो झूठ बोल रहा है।”

“और आप.......एक झूठ तो आपने भी बोला है।” मैंने कहा तो कुछ पल के लिए माँ खामोश हो गयी।

“कैसा झूठ?” उन्होंने गंभीर होकर पूछा।

“उस दिन सूत्र साधना में क्या हुआ था? क्या आपके अंतर्मन में घुसपैठ करने वाला वो तांत्रिक मृत्युंजय ही था?”

“हाँ, वो मृत्युंजय ही था, पर क्यों?” माँ ने इतनी दृढ़ता से कहा कि दुनिया की सर्वश्रेष्ठ झूठ पकड़ने वाली मशीन भी इसे सच ही मानती। मगर मैं सच जानती थी।

“वह कौन था ? सच-सच बताइए माँ! मैं तबतक मृत्युंजय का सामना नहीं कर सकती जबतक यह हकीकत नहीं जान लेती।”

मेरी माँ फिर से कुछ देर के लिए खामोश हो गयी। “वो तांत्रिक मेरे गुरुदेव नित्यानान्द जी थे।” उन्होंने चुप्पी तोड़कर कहा।

----------


## vishal

सूत्र साधना की असफलता के बाद गुरुजी दुखी रहने लगे थे। मुझे लगा था कि इसका कारण उन दस सूत्रों की मौत है, जिनका कारण शायद वो खुद को मान रहे थे। मगर अपनी मौत के कुछ दिन पहले उन्होंने मुझे आकर बताया कि सूत्र साधना के असफलता के कारण व खुद थे और उनकी अतृप्त अभिलाषाएँ थी।

 वो चाहते थे की वो स्वयं भी रुद्र के दर्शन करें, मगर सीधे तौर पर यह संभव नहीं था क्योंकि सूत्र साधना में ग्यारह सूत्रों के अलावा कोई भी और भाग नहीं ले सकता था। 

अतः उन्होंने छल रचा और मुझे साधना सिखाते वक़्त धीरे-धीरे उन्होंने मेरे अंतर्मन में प्रवेश का एक गुप्त मार्ग बना लिया। सूत्र साधना वाले दिन वो उसी गुप्त मार्ग से मेरे अंतर्मन में आ गए थे। परिणाम स्वरूप सूत्र साधना असफल रही थी।” उन्होंने एक सांस में ही पूरी बात कह दी। “मगर तुम यह क्यों पुछ रही हो?”

“क्योंकि नित्यानंद जी मेरे भी सपनों में आते है।” मैंने रुक कर कहा। “आज तक मेरे सपनों में आके मुझे डराने वाला तांत्रिक और कोई नहीं नित्यानंद जी ही है, आज जब मैंने उनकी तस्वीर देखी तब कहीं जाकर मुझे पता चला।” मैंने सांस लेकर कहा।

“यह असम्भव है। जब तुम उनसे कभी मिली ही नहीं हो तो वो तुम्हारे सपने में कैसे आ सकते है?” मेरी माँ ने वही सवाल पूछा जो उस वक़्त मेरे मन में था।

“हो सकता है सूत्र साधना की आधी सफलता का फायदा मुझे मिला तो उसकी असफलता के परिणाम भी मुझे ही भुगतने पड़े। आपका डर ही मेरा डर बन गया है।” मैंने खुद सारी बात समझाते हुए कहा।

“तुम्हें डरने की जरूरत नहीं है ताश्री! नित्यानंद जी एक अच्छे इंसान थे। हाँ...... उनसे कुछ गलतियाँ जरूर हुई है मगर उनके ईरादे कभी गलत नहीं थे।”

----------


## vishal

माँ के फोन रखने के बाद मैं कुछ देर सो गई। उठकर बाहर आई तो अन्तस कहीं नहीं दिखा। मैंने उसे फोन करने के लिए अपना फोन निकाला ही था कि मुझे सामने से मृत्युंजय आता दिखा। मैं जहाँ थी वही खड़ी रह गयी।

“ताश्री! तुम उठ गयी। मैं तुम्हारी ही प्रतीक्षा कर रहा था।” उसने मुझे अपने साथ चलने का ईशारा किया तो मैं उसके पीछे-पीछे चलने लगी।

“अन्तस ने तुम्हें बताया तो होगा कि वह तुम्हें यहाँ किस लिए लाया है?” उसने मेरी और देखकर कहा। अब मैं उसे क्या जवाब देती? वह तो मुझे यहाँ मृत्युंजय का खेल ख़त्म करने के लिए लाया था।

“सूत्र साधना.......” मैंने धीरे से कहा। हम उसके ऑफिस तक पहुँच चुके थे।

“बिलकुल सही, देखो यह साधना हमारे लिए बहुत ही महत्वपूर्ण है। सिर्फ दो दिन बचे है उस शुभ मुहूर्त में, हमें उम्मीद है कि तुम तैयार हो?” मृत्युंजय कहते-कहते नित्यानंद जी की तस्वीर के पास गया। मुझे लगा कि वो उन्हें प्रणाम करने के लिए गया है मगर मृत्युंजय ने अपने पिताजी की तस्वीर एक तरफ खिसकाई तो उसके पीछे कुछ बटन दिखे। 

“अब हम जो तुम्हें दिखाने जा रहे है तुम किसी को नहीं बताओगी।” उसने मेरी ओर देखकर कहा। मैंने हाँ में सर हिला दिया। उसने मेरी ओर देखकर कहा और एक नंबर दबाया। “२१२१” मैं ध्यान से यह नंबर देख रही थी, क्योंकि अन्तस ने मुझसे कहा था कि मुझे नंबर याद रखना था।

----------


## vishal

मृत्युंजय के नंबर दबाते ही पास वाली दीवार एक तरफ खिसक गई और एक गुप्त रास्ता खुल गया।

“संगठन में तुम्हारा स्वागत है ताश्री!” मृत्युंजय ने अन्दर प्रवेश करते हुए कहा।

“वहां से निचे उतरने पर सामने एक बहुत बड़ा ऑफिस दिखा। यहाँ पर बहुत से कंप्यूटर लगे हुए थे जिनपर कई सारे लोग काम कर रहे थे। यह किसी कंपनी के कॉर्पोरटर ऑफिस जैसा था। कई सारे फोन बज रहे थे जिनका वहां बैठे लोग शान्ति से जवाब दे रहे थे। उनका लहजा शुद्ध हिंदी था और हर फोन उठाने के बाद वो ‘जय महाकाल’ कहते थे।

“यह क्या है?” मैंने आश्चर्य से पूछा। “यह संगठन का मुख्य केंद्र है जहां से देश भर में संगठन की सैकड़ों शाखाओं का संचालन होता है। हमारे हजारों ‘सदस्य’ सीधे हमसे जुड़े रहते है जिससे उनके उद्देश्य की प्राप्ति में उन्हें कोई दिक्कत न हो।”


“जय महाकाल।” मृत्युंजय ने ऊँची आवाज में कहा तो सभी लोग अपना काम जहाँ तक तहाँ छोड़ कर उठ खड़े हुए। “जय महाकाल।” सभी ने एक स्वर में कहा और फिर अपने काम पर लग गये।

“आप सूत्र साधना क्यों करना चाहते है?” मैंने मृत्युंजय की ओर देख कर सवाल दागा। मैं देखना चाहती थी कि आखिर उसके मन में क्या है?

“जानना...... मैं जानना चाहता हूँ कि सूत्र साधना का सत्य क्या है? क्या सच में यह रुद्र से मिलने का रास्ता है या फिर एक दिखावा मात्र है।” 

“मतलब की आपको सूत्र साधना पर विश्वास नहीं है?” मैंने आश्चर्य से मृत्युंजय की ओर देखकर कहा।

----------


## vishal

“विश्वास.........? उसने मेरी ओर मुस्कुरा कर देखा।

“विश्वास मत करो क्योंकि किसी विद्वान व्यक्ति ने ऐसा कहा है।
विश्वास मत करो क्योंकि तुम्हारी पौराणिक पुस्तकों में ऐसा लिखा है।
विश्वास मत करो क्योंकि कोई दैवीय उत्पत्ति यह कहती है।
विश्वास मत करो क्योंकि कोई और विश्वास करता है।
केवल तभी विश्वास करो, जब तुम स्वयं इसे जांच लो और इसे सत्य मान लो।” वो कुछ देर के लिए रुका। “भगवान बुद्ध ने कहा था। मैं सूत्र साधना पर तबतक विश्वास नहीं कर सकता हूँ जबतक स्वयं इसे परख न लूँ।”

“मगर बुद्ध तो नास्तिक थे।” मैंने अपने अधूरे ज्ञान का पूरा प्रयोग किया।

“कठोपनिषद के दूसरे अध्याय के तेईसवें भाग के बीसवें सूक्त में कहा गया है आत्मा को न वेदों के अध्ययन से समझा जा सजता है और न ही धार्मिक पुस्तकों को सुनने से समझा जा सकता है। इसे केवल वह ही समझ सकता है जिसे यह स्वयं चुनती है। यही मुण्डक उपनिषद में भी कहा गया है।”

‘यहाँ सब ज्ञानी है।’ मैंने मन ही मन में कहा।

“मगर मैं कोई पात्र नहीं हूँ।” मैंने उसे अपनी हथेली दिखाते हुए कहा। वहां कोई त्रिशूल का निशान नहीं था।

----------


## vishal

यह आवश्यक भी नहीं है।” उसने हँसकर कहा।

मृत्युंजय से ज्ञान लेने के बाद मैं बाहर आई तो मुझे निचे अन्तस और दिव्या कोई गुप्त मंत्रणा करते दिखे। मैं इनके पास गई तो वो दोनों चुप हो गये।

“कहा गई थी तुम? मैं तुम्हें तुम्हारे कमरे में ढूँढ कर आया था।” उसने एक बार दिव्या और फिर मेरी ओर देखकर कहा।

“मृत्यंजय महाराज मुझे ‘कॉलेज’ दिखाने ले गए थे।” मैंने कॉलेज पर दबाव देकर कहा जिससे अन्तस इसका असली अर्थ समझ जाए।

“दिव्या मैं तुमसे बाद में बात करता हूँ।” अन्तस ने दिव्या को जाने का ईशारा करते हुए कहा। मैं और अन्तस दोनों बाहर गार्डन में आ गए।

“तुमने वो नंबर देखा था?” अन्तस ने मुझसे पूछा।

२१२१” मैंने उसे देखकर कहा।

“चलो तुम्हारे कमरे में चलते है।” उसने मुड़ते हुए कहा।

‘अंतर्मन पर नियंत्रण का पहला चरण है कि सामने वाले को यकीन दिलाओ कि वह जो देख रहा है वह बिलकुल वास्तविक है।” अन्तस मुझे अंतर्मन को नियंत्रित करने के कुछ रहस्य बता रहा था।

“फिर उसके लिए एक उद्देश्य पैदा करो, जिसकी प्राप्ति में वो रत हो जाए और इसकी परवाह करना ही छोड़ दे कि यह हकीकत है या भ्रम।” मैं उसे ध्यान से सुन रही थी।

“तीसरा और महत्वपूर्ण चरण है कृतिम भ्रम पैदा करो। यह एक नियंत्रित छल होता है, किसी टिके की तरह। जिससे व्यक्ति को यकीं होता है कि सिर्फ यही भ्रम है बाकी सब सत्य है।“

“चौथे चरण में उस व्यक्ति के उद्देश्य से स्वयं के उद्देश्य का इस तरह से मिलान करना होता है कि उसे एहसास ही न हो कि कब वह तुम्हारे उद्देश्य की पूर्ति में लग गया है। “
“और अंतिम चरण होता है उस व्यक्ति के सपने से बिना किसी छेड़छाड़ के बाहर निकलना।” उसने मुझे समझाते हुए कहा।

“और अगर कभी उस व्यक्ति को पता चल जाए की हम उसके सपने में है तो?” मैंने अपनी जिज्ञासा व्यक्त की।

“उसके अंतर्मन के रक्षक तुम्हारे पीछे पड जायेंगे और तुम्हें वहाँ से बाहर निकालकर ही दम लेंगे।” मुझे याग्निक के अंतर्मन का वो कुत्ता याद आ गया।

“और कभी अगर हम खुद किसी के अंतर्मन में सपने की हकीकत भूल जाए तब?”

उसके चेहरे पर चिन्ता की लकीरे उभर आई जैसे मैंने कोई गहरा सवाल पुछ लिया हो।

“नहीं ऐसा कभी नहीं होता है।” उसने उठते हुए कहा। 

“क्यों नहीं हो सकता है, तुमने ही तो कहा था कि यह छल संभव है।”

“हाँ मगर छल हम दूसरे के अंतर्मन में करते है।”

“फिर भी अगर अभी ऐसा हो जाए तो।” मैंने जोड़ डालकर पूछा।

“इसके लिए तुम्हें खुद के अंतर्मन के रक्षक तैयार करने होंगे जो ऐसी परिस्थिति में फंसने पर तुम्हें ढूंढ़कर उसके अंतर्मन से बाहर निकालेंगे।”

मैंने हाँ में सर हिला दिया।”

----------


## vishal

अगले दिन मैं खाना खा कर अपने कमरे में आई ही थी कि किसी ने दरवाजा खटखटाया। मैंने दरवाजा खोला तो यह मृत्युंजय था।

“तुम साधना के लिये तैयार तो हो न?” उसने अन्दर आते हुए पूछा।

“हम्म,,,,” ,मैं उसका चेहरा देखने लगी जैसे असली बात का पता लगाना चाहती हूँ।

“ताश्री!” उसने सांस लेकर कहा जैसे कुछ कहने की हिम्मत जुटा रहा हो। मैं उसे ही देख रही थी। 
“हम तुमसे कुछ कहना चाहते है।”

वो बेड पर बैठ गया। उसने मुझे ईशारा किया तो मैंने दरवाजा बन्द कर दिया।

“यह सच जानना तुम्हारे लिए आवश्यक है।
तुम्हारे पिता की मौत कोई हादसा नहीं थी, उनकी हत्या हुई थी। उसने वापस उठते हुए कहा।

“...........और उनकी हत्या मैंने करवाई थी।”

मैं आँखें फाड़कर उसे देखने लगी. मुझे मृत्युंजय से ये उम्मीद कभी नहीं थी. मुझे लगा था कि वो भरसक कोशिश करेगा कि यह बात मुझे पता न चले. मगर यहाँ तो वो खुद मुझे बता रहा था.

“किस लिए?” मैंने अपने गुस्से को शांत रखकर पुछा. मैं हकीकत जानती थी मगर फिर भी देखना चाहती थी कि मृत्युंजय क्या कहता है? मुझे इस तरह शांत देखकर उसे आश्चर्य हुआ.

----------


## vishal

“अन्तस ने अगर तुम्हें संगठन के बारे में बताया होगा तो यह भी बताया होगा कि संगठन के कुछ सिद्धांत है जिसमें से एक सिद्धांत यह भी है कि हम संगठन के रहस्यों की रक्षा के लिए प्राण दे भी सकते है और प्राण ले भी सकते है. अफ़सोस की तुम्हारे पिता इसी सिद्धांत की बलि चढ़े थे. वह संगठन के कुछ ऐसे रहस्य जान गए थे जो उन्हें नहीं जानने चाहिए थे. फलस्वरूप संगठन कि रक्षा हेतु हमें विवशता वश वो करना पड़ा जो हम नहीं करना चाहते थे.”

“विवशता...... रहस्य...... सिद्धांत....... बलि.....” मैं मृत्युंजय को घूरते हुए एक-एक शब्द जोर देकर कहते गयी.
“संगठन के ऐसे कौन से रहस्य थे कि जिनकी रक्षा के लिए किसी की जान लेने कि आवश्यकता पड गयी, किसी का गुप्त होना तभी आवश्यक होता है जब वो अनुचित हो या फिर उसे डर लगता हो. संगठन किस बात से डरता है?”

“कुछ रहस्य इतने मूल्यवान होते है कि उनकी रक्षा अनिवार्य होती है. संगठन सैकड़ों वर्षों कि मेहनत का परिणाम है.”

“आपका संगठन एक भ्रम मात्र है, एक झूठा विश्वास जिसे संगठित तौर पर हजारों लोग ढो रहे है. इनके रहस्य और कुछ नहीं है एक पेंडुलम है जिसे दिखा कर तुम इस संगठन के सदस्यों को वशीकृत रखते हो और शायद तुम स्वयं इसके प्रभाव में हो. अफ़सोस इस झूठे भ्रम की रक्षा में मेरे पिता और न जाने कितने मासूमों कि जान गयी है.” मेरी आँखें छलक आई थी.

“हो सकता है की तुम सही हो, मगर फिर भी जब कोई विश्वास एक जनसमूह द्वारा लम्बे समय तक अपनाया जाता है, वह सत्य बन जाता है, एक ऐसा सत्य जिसे नकारना नामुमकिन होता है. संगठन एक ऐसा ही सत्य है. सही या गलत हम इसे नकार नहीं सकते.”

“………. लेकिन तुम यह सब मुझे क्यों बता रहे हो.” मैंने भरी हुई आवाज में कहा. “जिस बात को तुमने इतने समय तक गुप्त रखा उसे आज बताने कि जरूरत कैसे महसूस हुई.”

----------


## vishal

प्रायश्चित........” उसने बिलकुल धीरे से कहा. “तुम्हारे पिता की हत्या मेरा सबसे निष्कृष्टम् निर्णय था जिसका मुझे आज तक अफ़सोस है. 

अवन्तिका से मेरा जो भी रिश्ता रहा हो रणवीर से मेरा कभी बैर नहीं रहा. उसकी हत्या का पाप आज भी मेरी अंतरात्मा को कचोटता है. उस दुष्कर्म का संताप मेरी आत्मा को अग्नि की भाँति जलाता है. 

इसीलिए मैंने अन्तस को तुम्हें यहाँ लाने के लिए कहा था ताकि मैं तुमसे अपने अपराधों के लिए क्षमा मांग सकूं. इससे शायद मुझे कुछ शांति मिल सके.” उसने बिलकुल दुखी होकर कहा, जैसे उसे सच में इसका अफ़सोस हो.

‘तुम्हें लगता है मैं तुम्हें माफ कर दूंगी?” मैंने उसे घूरकर कहा.

“नहीं..... बिलकुल नहीं. कुछ गुनाहों कि कभी माफ़ी नहीं होती. तुम मुझे जो चाहो वो सजा दे सकती हो. उसने हाथ जोड़ते हुए कहा. उसकी आँखों से आंसुओं कि कुछ बुंदे छलक आई थी. “मुझे इस भार से मुक्ति चाहिए.” उसने कातर दृष्टि से मेरी और देखकर कर कहा जैसे मेरा निर्णय जानना चाहता हो. मैं बिलकुल तटस्थ थी.

“तुम पुलिस में समर्पण कर दो. मैंने निर्दयता से कहा. वो मेरी और देखने लगा जैसे उसे ऐसे निर्णय कि अपेक्षा न थी. 

“ठीक है, जैसा तुम चाहो. मगर...........” उसने एक पल रुककर मुझे देखा. “मेरी एक अंतिम इक्षा है..... मैं मेरे पिता और तुम्हारी माँ को सूत्र साधना कि असफलता के कलंक से मुक्ति दिलाना चाहता हूँ. 

अवन्तिका की पुत्री और नित्यानंद का पुत्र अगर सूत्र साधना में सफल हो जाते हैं तो उन पर लगे कलंक हमेशा के लिए मिट सकते हैं . मैं सूत्र साधना करना चाहता हूँ.” उसने मेरी ओर देखकर कहा.

----------


## vishal

तुम फिर से ग्यारह जिंदगियां दांव पर लगा रहे हो मैंने उससे सीधा प्रश्न किया. अब तक के घटनाक्रम से मेरे मन में उसके प्रति भय बिलकुल ख़त्म हो चूका था .

“नहीं , ऐसा कुछ नहीं होगा . मेरे पिता से यह गलती हुई थी कि उन्होंने बाकी सूत्रों को एक माध्यम मात्र माना था किन्तु मैंने सभी सूत्रों को व्यक्तिगत रूप से दीक्षा दी है .

 वे सब सामान रूप से समर्थ है जितना कि ग्यारहवां सूत्र है वे सब अपनी रक्षा कर सकते है .” उसने कुछ विश्वास और कुछ गर्व से कहा .

“मैं तैयार हूँ.” मैंने कुछ सोचकर कहा. “मगर तुम्हारी परिणीत निश्चित है,” मैंने उसे फिर से याद दिलाया कि मैं किस शर्त पर हुई हूँ. उसने हाँ में सर हिला दिया.
..................................................  ..................................................  .........................................

मृत्युंजय के जाते ही मैं अन्तस के पास गयी. मैं उसे बताना चाहती थी कि मृत्युंजय ने खुद अपना गुनाह कबूल कर लिया है. वो मुझे उसके कमरे में ही मिल गया. मुझे इतना परेशान देखकर वह समझ गया कि कुछ गंभीर मामला है. वो मेरी ओर जिज्ञासा से देखने लगा.

“मृत्युंजय ने खुद मुझे बता दिया कि उसी ने मेरे पिता की हत्या कि थी.” मैंने झुंझलाते हुए कहा. मुझे समझ नहीं आ रहा था कि मैंने जो निर्णय लिया वो सही था या नहीं.

“और तुमने क्या कहा?” उसने दरवाजा बंद करते हुए कहा.

“यही कि वह पुलिस में समर्पण कर दे.” मैंने गर्व के भाव से कहा.

“और वो मान गया?” उसने मेरे चेहरे के भाव पढ़ते हुए पुछा.

‘हां......मगर वो पहले सूत्र साधना करना चाहता है.” उसने मुझे इस तरह देखा मानो पुछ रहा हो कि मेरा निर्णय क्या है?

“वो अपने पिता को सूत्र साधना कि असफलता के कलंक से मुक्त करना चाहता है.” मैंने अपने निर्णय का कारण उसे बता दिया ।

----------


## vishal

“और तुम क्या चाहती हो?” 

“मैं भी अपनी माँ के लिये वही चाहती हूँ.”
“मैं सूत्र साधना करूँगी.” मैंने स्पष्ट किया.

‘वो तो तुम वैसे भी करने ही वाली थी.” अन्तस ने मुस्कुरा कर कहा. मैं उसे घूरने लगी जैसे उसकी मुस्कराहट का रहस्य जानना चाहती हूँ.

“तुमने यह नहीं सोचा कि जब तुम पहले से ही सूत्र साधना के लिए तैयार थी तो मृत्युंजय ने तुम्हें सच बताकर व्यर्थ का ख़तरा क्यों लिया?”

मैं उसके ओर देखने लगी. दरअसल मैं उसे प्रायश्चित वाली बात बताना नहीं चाहती थी. क्योंकि मुझे खुद पर विश्वास नहीं था.

“मैंने तुमसे पहले ही कहा था मृत्युंजय छल में पारंगत है. अंतर्मन पर नियंत्रण का तीसरा सिद्धांत.......” उसने मुझे याद दिलाया. “कृतिम भ्रम पैदा करो. एक नियंत्रित छल... जिससे व्यक्ति को लगे कि सिर्फ यही भ्रम है.” मैं अन्तस को ताकने लगी क्योंकि मुझे कुछ भी समझ में नहीं आया था.

“मृत्युंजय जानता था कि हो सकता है कि तुम पहले से उसके बारे में जानती हो और अगर ऐसा है तो तुम उसके प्रति सचेत भी हो.

 इसलिए उसने स्वयं तुम्हें बताया ताकि तुम उसके प्रति निश्चिंत हो जाओ.” उसने रुककर मेरी ओर देखा. ‘विश्वास ही वो गुप्त मार्ग है जिससे हम किसी के अंतर्मन में प्रवेश कर सकते है.”

“तो अब?” मैं मुंह खोले उसे देखने लगी. मुझे तो अब कुछ भी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था.

“मैं तुम्हें किसी से मिलवाना चाहता हूँ.” उसने दरवाज़ा खोल कर बाहर निकलते हुए कहा. मैं भी उसके पीछे-पीछे चल दी.

हम एक गुप्त मार्ग से संगठन में पहुंचे और एक कमरे के दरवाज़े के सामने खड़े हो गये. अन्तस ने दरवाज़ा खोला तो सामने जमीन पर दस लडकियां बैठी थी, उनके सामने एक लड़की हमारी तरफ पीठ करके बैठी थी. सबकी आँखें बंद थी. हमने कुछ देर प्रतीक्षा कि. 

‘दिव्या......, ताश्री तुमसे मिलना चाहती है.” उनके आँखें खोलने पर अन्तस ने कहा. दिव्या ने मुस्कुराकर मेरी ओर देखा.

----------


## vishal

सूत्र साधना का समय आ चूका था. हम सब उसी बड़े हॉल में थे. वहाँ से सारे कम्प्यूटर हटा कर जगह बना दी गयी थी. वहाँ हजारों तांत्रिक खड़े थे. 

सामने एक मंच बनाया गया था, जहाँ मैं, मृत्युंजय और बाकी दस लड़कियों के साथ खड़ी थी. मंच पर ही एक हवन कुण्ड बनाया गया था. जिसके एक तरफ मेरे बैठने की व्यवस्था थी. 

वही सामने कतार से बाकी सूत्रों के बैठने की व्यवस्था की गयी थी. सामने ही एक बड़ा सा आसन था, जो शायद मृत्युंजय ने स्वयं के लिए लगवाया था. शायद वो अब भी विशेष होने के मोह से मुक्त नहीं हो पाया था.

सभी लोग काले वस्त्रों में थे. मुझे भी वैसे ही कपडे पहनाये गए थे. मेरे असली कपडे, मोबाइल सब इन्होंने पहले ही ले लिया था. अन्तस यहाँ मौजूद नहीं था, उसे होना भी नहीं था.

----------


## vishal

मृत्युंजय आगे आया और गरजती हुई आवाज में बोलना शुरू किया.

“उस रात्रि कि तरह जो सूर्योदय के पूर्व सर्वाधिक अन्धकारमय होती है.
उस दिन कि तरह जो बरसात से पहले सर्वाधिक गर्म होता है.
उस लोहे कि तरह जो ढलने से पहले सबसे जादा कमजोर होता है.

इन सबकी तरह हम सब श्रेष्ठ होने से पूर्व पतित है. लोग हमें महान या पतित के रूप में देख सकते है. मगर हम वही है जो हम बनना चाहते है. हम महान नहीं है और शायद बन भी ना पाए मगर इसका अर्थ तो नहीं है कि हम इसका प्रयास ही न करें.”
“जय महाकाल.”

“जय महाकाल.” सभी लोगों ने एक स्वर में कहा.

मैं अपनी जगह पर बैठ गयी. वो लडकियां और मृत्युंजय भी अपनी जगह पर बैठ गए थे. एक तांत्रिक आया और हवन की आग जलाने लगा.

“इसकी कोई जरूरत नहीं है.” मैंने उसे रोकते हुए कहा. मृत्युंजय मुझे घूरने लगा. सभी लोग कानाफूसी करने लगे.

“तुम सब मेरी आँखों में देखना.” मैंने अपना चश्मा उतारते हुए उन दसों लड़कियों से कहा.

----------


## vishal

मेरी आँखों के सामने उजाला हुआ और मैं एक मरुस्थल में थी। चारों तरफ रेत ही रेत थी। सांयसांय कर गर्म हवाएं चल रहीं थी। बस रेत के बड़े-बड़े टीले दिखाई दे रहे थे। 

आसमान बिलकुल खाली था, कहीं बादल का एक टुकड़ा भी नहीं था। मैं आगे चलने लगी। कुछ चलने पर मुझे दूर कुछ दिखाई दिया। मैं और पास गयी तो यह साफ़ दिखने लगा था, यह एक महल था, पूरा रेत से बना हुआ महल!

मेरे सामने जाते ही उस महल का दरवाज़ा खुल गया। सामने एक बड़ा सा हॉल था, मेरे अन्दर जाते ही वो दरवाज़ा वापस बंद हो गया। यहाँ अन्दर भी रेत ही रेत थी पर चारों तरफ कुछ दरवाज़े थे। मैं एक दरवाज़े की तरफ बढ़ गयी। 

अन्दर एक गलियारा था जिस पर कुछ अजीब पेंटिंग्स लगी हुई थी। मैं उस पेंटिंग्स को देखते हुए आगे बढ़ने लगी। ये कुछ अजीब से निशान थे जिन्हें समझाना मेरे बस से तो बाहर था। मैं जैसे ही कुछ आगे बढ़ी मेरे पीछे एक और दरवाज़ा बंद हो गया था। 

मैं रुक कर उसे देखने लगी, तभी मुझे एक आवाज सुनाई दी। ऐसा लगा जैसे कोई मदद के लिए पुकार रहा हो। मैं तेज़ी से उस ओर भागी। मैं वहां पहुंची तो देखा कि एक जेलनुमा कमरे में मेरे पिता पड़े थे और उनके सीने में चाक़ू गडा हुआ था। मैं उनके पास गयी तो उन्होंने कहा, ‘भागो ताश्री! वो यहीं है।” मैंने पीछे मुड़कर देखा तो वही तांत्रिक खड़ा था काले कपड़ों में, गले में माला, लाल आँखें, हाथ में त्रिशूल......... ।

 मैं उसे देखकर भागने लगी। वो भी मेरे पीछे ही भागने लगा। ‘तुम ग्यारहवां सूत्र हो’ वो चिल्ला रहा था। मैं जैसे-जैसे आगे बढ़ रही थी मेरे पीछे दरवाज़े बंद होते जा रहे थे। तभी मैं अचानक रुक गयी। वो तांत्रिक भी मुझसे कुछ कदम दूर ही रुक गया। ‘तुम ग्यारहवां सूत्र हो’ उसने धीमी आवाज में कहा, जैसे वो भी दौड़ते दौड़ते थक गया हो।

----------


## vishal

“मैं ताश्री हूँ।” मैंने उसके पास जाते हुए कहा। “मैं कोई ग्यारहवां सूत्र नहीं हूँ गुरुदेव!” मैं उनका चेहरा साफ़ देख सकती थी। यह वही चेहरा था जो उस तस्वीर में था। “हम सभी हैं।” उन्होंने मुस्कुराकर कहा और रेत बन कर फर्श पर गिर गये। वहाँ सिर्फ वो त्रिशूल बची थी, जो उनके हाथ में थी।

“मेरे अंतर्मन में तुम्हारा स्वागत है ताश्री।” एक आवाज गूंजी यह मृत्युंजय की थी। “जिज्ञासा एक बुरी चीज है ताश्री! यह अक्सर हमसे वह करवाती है जो हमें नहीं करना चाहिए।” मैंने वो त्रिशूल उठा लिया।

 “किसी के अन्तर्मन पर नियंत्रण का सबसे आसान तरीका है उसके डर को समझना। हम मंत्र के प्रयोग से व्यक्ति को खिलौने कि तरह नचा सकते हैं।” उसने कहा। मैं इस कमरे कि दीवारों को देखने लगी जो पूरी तरह से रेत से बनी हुई थी।

 इस महल को बहुत ही सोच समझकर बनाया गया था। रेत कोई निशान नहीं छोड़ती, यह भावशून्यता का प्रतीक है, बल्कि मृत्युंजय के पूरे अंतर्मन में ही कहीं पानी नहीं था, यादों को छिपाने का एक सोचा समझा तरीका....... यह एक स्वनिर्मित अंतर्मन था जिसका एक-एक हिस्सा मृत्युंजय ने खुद तैयार किया था और मैं अब उसके छल के सबसे मजबूत किले में कैद थी। एक अन्तिम दरवाज़ा बंद हुआ और अब मैं एक छोटे से कमरे में कैद थी।

----------


## vishal

“यह सब किसलिए? तुम आखिर चाहते क्या हो?” मैंने दरवाज़े कि सलाखें पकड़ते हुए कहा। 

“पहिये की खोज किसने कि थी?” वो मेरे सामने सलाखों के उस पार प्रकट हुआ। “वह कौन था जिसने पहली नाव बनाई थी या फिर वो जिसने पहली खेती की होगी? 

घडी का आविष्कारक........ कपड़ों का....... या पहले कागज़ और पेन का...... या फिर तुम्हारे चश्मे के लेंस का..... इन सब के आविष्कारक कौन थे? कौन थे जिन्होंने ये सृजन किये थे..... हम नहीं जानते। 

इतिहास सृजनकर्ताओ को याद नहीं रखता, वह सिर्फ विनाशकों को याद रखता है।” उसकी आवाज इतनी तेज़ थी कि पूरे महल में गूंज रही थी मगर उसके चेहरे पर एक अजीब सी गंभीरता थी। । “कौन सा युद्ध कब हुआ था? कौन जीता कौन हारा....... कितने लोग मरे। हम यह याद रखते है।

 पहला और दूसरा विश्वयुद्ध, इन्हें तो हमने समय मापने कि इकाई बना दिया है। हम विनाशकों को महिमामण्डित करते है, उनकी मूर्तियाँ लगाते है उनकी याद में कवितायेँ सुनाते है और सृजनकर्ता? वे इतिहास की धुल में दब कर रह जाते है.....” वो एक पल रुका और फिर बोलता रहा।

----------


## vishal

मेरे पिता एक अच्छे इन्सान थे, वे सृजन करना चाहते थे मगर अफ़सोस इतिहास उन्हें याद नहीं रखेगा। यह उसकी विशेषता ही नहीं है। 

मैं वो भूल नहीं करूँगा, ,मैं कुछ ऐसा करूँगा की इतिहास सदियों तक मुझे याद रखेगा।

 तुम्हें एक उपहार मिला है ताश्री! तुम्हारी आँखों में एक अद्भुत शक्ति है, यह शक्ति कुछ मनचलों से स्वयं का बचाव करने या फिर किसी के अंतर्मन से खेलने तक सीमित नहीं रहनी चाहिए, इसका उचित प्रयोग होना चाहिए, दुनिया को पता चलना चाहिए कि तुम चमत्कार हो, तंत्र का चमत्कार........ हजारों तांत्रिकों की मेहनत का परिणाम! लोगों को पता चलाना चाहिए कि तंत्र शास्त्र और तांत्रिक कोई मज़ाक नहीं है, वो कुछ ऐसा अद्भुत भी कर सकते है। 

हमें तुम्हारी ताकत को दुनिया के सामने लाना होगा।” वो मेरी ओर देखने लगा जैसे मेरी प्रतिक्रिया जानना चाहता हो।

काल के क्रम में सिर्फ शक्तिशाली बचता है, कमज़ोर हमेशा विलुप्त हो जाता है। तुम इस शक्ति को संभालने के योग्य नहीं हो इसलिए अब तुम्हारा अंतर्मन हमेशा के लिए यहीं कैद रहेगा। 

मैं तंत्र कि सहायता से तुम्हारी शक्ति वहां मौजूद हजारों तांत्रिकों तक पहुंचा दूंगा। उनमें से प्रत्येक के पास वह ताकत होगी जो तुम्हारे पास है और तब विश्व को तांत्रिक समाज की ताकत पता चलेगी। हम एक शक्तिशाली समाज बनकर उभरेंगे जो युगों तक जाना और माना जायेगा। हम ही भविष्य है”। उसने ठहाका लगाकर कहा। 

मैंने अपना सर झटका। मृत्युंजय, मैंने जितना सोचा था उससे भी जादा खतरनाक था। उसने सोच समझकर एक छल रचा था ताकि वो मेरा फायदा उठा सके, और मैं आसानी से उसके जाल में फंस गयी थी। मैं इधर-उधर देखने लगी मगर मुझे कुछ भी ऐसा नहीं दिख रहा था जिससे यहाँ से बाहर निकला जा सके। तभी मुझे कुछ याद आया। मैंने अपनी आँखें बंद की।

----------


## vishal

“कोई फायदा नहीं है। तुम किसी भी हालत में यहाँ से बाहर नहीं निकल सकती।” मृत्युंजय ने मुझे आँखें बंद करते हुई देखकर कहा। 

“तुमने इस महल को कितनी भी बारीकी से क्यों ना बनाया हो मगर तुमने एक भूल कर दी।” मृत्युंजय मुझे घूरने लगा। “तुमने इसे रेत से बनाया है।” मैंने अपनी आँखें खोल दी। बाहर बादलों के गरजने कि आवाज आई। मृत्युंजय ने दौड़कर खिड़की से बाहर देखा। “यह असंभव है, इस रेगिस्तान में कभी बारिश नहीं होती है।”

“तुम भूल गए मृत्युंजय, हम दूसरों के अंतर्मन में ज्यादा शक्तिशाली होते है। हम अभी तुम्हारे अंतर्मन में है।” बाहर तेज़ बारिश शुरू हो गयी।

इस महल की दीवारें, छत सब गलने लगीं। कुछ ही देर में सिर्फ रेत ही रेत बची थी। 

‘मैं ताश्री हूँ बेवकूफ!” मैंने मुस्कुराकर मृत्युंजय की तरफ देखकर कहा। ऊपर काले बादलों से घिरा आसमान दिख रहा था। चारों तरफ उस महल के बड़े-बड़े टूकडे दिख रहे थे। मैं वहाँ से बाहर निकलने लगी।

----------


## vishal

तुम कुछ भी हो, यहाँ से बच कर नहीं जा सकती।” उसने गुस्से से मेरी ओर देखा और मेरी तरफ बढ़ने लगा।

“तुम्हें लगता है तुम अपनी बेटी से लड़ पाओगे?” मैंने कहा।

“तुम मेरी बेटी नहीं हो।” मृत्युंजय ने झल्ला कर कहा।

“मैंने ऐसा कब कहा?” मैंने आसमान कि तरफ देखते हुए कहा। वहाँ से उड़ते हुए घोड़ों से बंधी एक बग्घी आ रही थी जिसे दिव्या चला रही थी।

“क्षमा करना हमें पहुँचने में विलम्ब हो गया।” जैसे ही वो बग्घी जमीन पर उतरी दिव्या ने उतरते हुए कहा।

“नहीं तुम बिल्कुल सही समय पर आई हो।” मैंने मुस्कुराकर कहा।

“तुम यहाँ क्या कर रही हो?” मृत्युंजय ने गुस्से से दिव्या कि तरफ देखते हुए कहा।

‘यही सवाल तो मैं भी आपसे पुछ सकती हूँ। ताश्री को पहले ही आपके गलत इरादों का अंदेशा हो गया था। इसलिए उसने मुझे पहले ही अपने अंतर्मन में बुला लिया था। ताश्री को जाने दीजिये पिताजी।”

“मैं जो कुछ भी कर रहा हूँ, तंत्र और तांत्रिक समाज कि भलाई के लिए कर रहा हूँ। तंत्र विलुप्त होने की कगार पर है और उसे बचाने का यही एक मात्र रास्ता है।”

“तंत्र को किसी की रक्षा कि आवश्यकता नहीं है, कम से कम आप जैसे रक्षक कि तो नहीं।” दिव्या ने घृणा से कहा।

“तुम्हें उसका परिणाम भुगतना पडेगा।” मृत्युंजय ने गुस्से से कहा।

“क्यों नहीं...... ताश्री, तुम जाओ, इनसे मैं निपट लुंगी।” दिव्या ने मुझे जाने का इशारा कर कहा।

----------


## vishal

“मैं बग्घी पर सवार हो गयी। “अलविदा मृत्युंजय! फिर मिलते है।” मैंने मृत्युंजय से कहा और अपनी आँखें बंद कर ली, एक सफ़ेद प्रकाश हुआ और मैं एक घास के हरे भरे मैदान में थी।

 मैंने घोड़ों कि लगाम खींची और वे हवा में उड़ गये। पहले जंगल, फिर समुद्र, फिर पहाड़ के ऊपर से उड़ते हुए हम बर्फ कि सफ़ेद चोटियों तक पहुँच गये। अंत में हम उस गुफा तक पहुंचे। मैंने बग्घी को खोल दिया और जाने का इशारा किया। वो जाने को तैयार नहीं थे। “तुम अपना मकसद पूरा कर चुकी हो अब तुम लौट जाओ, मेरी चिंता मत करो मैं जल्द ही लौट आऊंगी। 

उन्होंने हाँ में सर हिलाया और फिर हवा में उड़ गये। मैं कुछ देर उन्हें उड़ते हुए देखती रही। फिर मैंने उस गुफा कि तरफ देखा और फिर एक निःश्वास लेकर गुफा कि तरफ बढ़ गयी। कुछ अन्दर जाने पर मुझे एक दरवाज़ा दिखा। यह बंद था। मैंने थोडा ढूंढा तो मुझे वो पत्थर दिख गया जिसपर त्रिशूल का निशान था। मैंने अपने हाथ में जो त्रिशूल था उसे उस निशान पर रख दिया।

“ठहरो......... कौन हो तुम?” एक आवाज गूंजी।

“मैं ताश्री हूँ।” मैंने कहा। 
“मैं ताश्री हूँ।” मैंने कहा।

“यहाँ क्यों आई हो?” उस आवाज ने गरजते हुए पूछा।

“मुझे रुद्र से मिलना है।” मैंने एक पल रुककर कहा।

“रुद्र किसी से नहीं मिलते।” उसने कहा। “तुम तो पात्र भी नहीं हो।”

“हम सब है, मुझसे किसी ने कहा था।” मैंने असमंजस में कहा।

“ठीक है। मेरे एक प्रश्न का उत्तर दो, फिर तुम अन्दर जा सकती हो। उसने थोडा सा ढीला पड़ते हुए कहा।

“तुम अगर कोई आध्यात्मिक पहेली पुछने वाले हो तो रहने दो, मैंने कोई शास्त्र-वास्त्र नहीं पढ़े हैं।” मैंने बेरुखी से कहा।

----------


## vishal

“मैं तुमसे वो पुछ ही नहीं सकता हूँ जो तुम्हें ज्ञात न हो।”
वह कुछ देर रुका और फिर बोलना शुरू किया। 
“एक लड़का और लड़की एक दूसरे से बहुत प्यार करते थे। वो उस दिन एक समुद्री तूफ़ान में फंस गये। किसी तरह लकड़ी के एक टूकडे के सहारे उस टापू के किनारे पहुंचे। उस सुनसान टापू पर उस लडके और लड़की के अलावा और कोई भी नहीं था। 

कुछ आगे चलने पर उन्हें एक खुबसुरत महल दिखाई दिया, जिसके पास ही एक सुन्दर फलों का बगीचा था। इस महल में वो सारी सुविधायें थीं जिसके कोई ख्वाब देखता है।

 लड़की ख़ुशी से झूम उठी, उसने निर्णय किया कि वो अब यहीं रहेंगे, वापस नहीं जायेंगे। लडके ने उसकी आँखों में देखा और मुस्कुराया। उसने अपनी जेब से चाक़ू निकाला और लड़की के सीने में उतार दिया। 
लडके ने लड़की को क्यों मारा, जबकि वो उससे बहुत प्यार करता था?

मैं उसके सवाल का एक-एक शब्द बहुत ध्यान से सुन रही थी, मगर अंत तक आते-आते मैं चौंक गयी। ‘ये कैसा बेतुका सवाल है।’ मैंने मन ही मन में कहा। मैं अपने दीमाग पर जोर डालने लगी मगर उस सवाल का कोई जवाब नहीं सूझ रहा था।

 लड़का अगर लड़की से प्यार करता तो वो उसे क्यों मारेगा? अगर लड़की को कोई खतरा था तो उसे लड़की को बचना चाहिए था, मारने से क्या होगा?

“क्या हुआ?” मुझे परेशान देखकर फिर से वो आवाज आई।

“बड़ा अजीब सवाल है। मुझे नहीं लगता है कि मैं इसका जवाब जानती हूँ। तुम कोई दूसरा सवाल पूछो।” मैंने निराश होकर कहा।

----------


## vishal

“कोई दूसरा सवाल नहीं है, सिर्फ एक ही सवाल है। एक ही होता है, जिसका जवाब ढूंढना होता है। मैंने कहा था तुम जवाब जानती हो, बस तुम्हें समझना है।”

“नहीं! मैं नहीं जानती।” मैंने झुंझलाकर कहा। 

“तब तुम वापस लौट सकती हो।”

“नहीं मैं वापस नहीं लौट सकती। यहाँ तक पहुँचने के लिए मैंने बहुत मेहनत की है। कोई दूसरा रास्ता नहीं है?” मैंने घबराकर कहा। मुझे लगा था मैं मेरी माँ से बेहतर हूँ, मगर मैं तो उतना भी नहीं कर पाई थी जो उन्होंने आसानी से कर दिया था। मुझे खुद पर गुस्सा आ रहा था।

“कोई दूसरा रास्ता नहीं है।” उस आवाज ने कहा। 

“हमेशा से एक दूसरा रास्ता होता है।” मैंने विश्वास से कहा और अपनी आँखें बंद की। वो दरवाजा मुड़ने लगा, कुछ ही देर में वो टूटकर निचे गिर गया। “मैंने कहा था न!” मैंने मुस्कुराकर कहा और आगे बढ़ गयी।

----------


## vishal

“आगे सब कुछ वैसा ही था जैसा मेरी माँ ने कहा था। एक पानी का तालाब, आगे हरा भरा मैदान और उससे आगे एक पर्वत था। यह बाहर के वातावरण से बिल्कुल अलग था। मैंने एक बार उस पर्वत कि तरफ देखा और फिर आगे बढ़ने लगी। 

काफी देर चलने के बाद आखिर मैं उस पर्वत के ऊपर पहुँच ही गयी। मगर यह क्या? यहाँ तो कुछ भी नहीं था। थोडा सा खुला मैदान था और फिर आगे एक गहरी खाई थी। 

“यह क्या है, रुद्र कहाँ है?” मैंने झल्लाकर कहा।

“वो यहीं हैं, मगर तुम उन्हें तबतक नहीं देख सकती जबतक तुम उस सवाल का जवाब नहीं ढूंढ लेती।” फिर से वो आवाज गुंजी।

“क्या बकवास है? मैं इतनी मेहनत से यहाँ आई हूँ, तुम ऐसा कैसे कर सकते हो?” मैंने गुस्से से कहा।

“मैंने तुम्हें पहले ही कहा था। तुम्हें जब उस सवाल का जवाब मिल जाए तुम वापस आ सकती हो।” एक तेज़ रोशनी चमकने लगी। “नहीं।” मैं जोर से चिल्लाई। वो रोशनी चारों तरफ फ़ैल गयी और मेरी आँखें खुल गयी।

सूत्र साधना को शुरू हुए तीन घंटे हुए थे। मेरे जागने के आधे घंटे पहले ही मृत्युंजय भी जागा था, मगर इस आधे घंटे में ही उसने अपना खेल रच दिया था।

जब मुझे होश आया तब मैंने देखा कि वो दस लडकियां बेहोश पड़ी हुई थी, मगर वे सभी सुरक्षित थीं। सारे तांत्रिक गुस्से से मेरी ओर देख रहे थी।

----------


## vishal

“तुम रुद्र से मिली?” मेरे जागते ही मृत्युंजय ने पूछा। उसकी आवाज इतनी शालीन थी जैसे कुछ हुआ ही न हो। मैंने ना में सर हिला दिया।

“तुम मिल भी नहीं सकती थी।” वह गुस्से से मेरी ओर देख कर बोला। “मैंने कहा था साथियों इस लड़की ने छल किया है....... यह अपवित्र है।” मृत्युंजय ने मेरी ओर घृणा भरी नज़रों से देखकर सभी तांत्रिकों को संबोधित करते हुए कहा। अचानक मुझे ध्यान आया कि मैंने चश्मा नहीं पहना है मगर मैं किसी के अंतर्मन में नहीं थी।

‘संगठन की वर्षों की मेहनत इस लड़की के वासना कि अग्नि में स्वाहा हो गयी।” मृत्युंजय ने आवेश में कहा। सभी तांत्रिक आपस में बात करने लगे जैसे कोई निर्णय ले रहे हो। “इसको इसके किये का दण्ड मिलना चाहिए।” एक तांत्रिक चिल्लाया। “हां..... सूत्र साधना कि असफलता के कारक को दण्ड मिलना ही चाहिए।” दूसरा तांत्रिक भी चिल्लाया और फिर कोहराम मचने लगा। 

“बेशक मिलना चाहिये।” मैंने उठकर कहा। “सूत्र साधना की असफलता के कारक को दण्ड मिलना ही चाहिए। यही वो व्यक्ति है जिसने मेरे अंतर्मन में घुसपैठ कि थी।” मैंने अपना बचाव करते हुए कहा।

----------


## vishal

“उल्टा चोर कोतवाल को डांटे.......” मृत्युंजय ने हंसते हुए कहा। “यह लड़की अपनी असफलता का भार मुझ पर लादना चाहती है। मैं ही वो व्यक्ति हूँ जिसने इस साधना के लिए सर्वाधिक परिश्रम किया था, भला मैं इसे असफल क्यों बनाना चाहूंगा?” 

“तुम असफलता के कलंक से बचने के लिए बकवास बातें कर रही हो, बल्कि हकीकत यह है कि इसकी असफलता की मात्र तुम जिम्मेदार हो।” मृत्युंजय के चेहरे पर उसकी कुटिलता साफ़ नजर आ रही थी। 

“जिम्मेदार वही होते है, जो प्रयास करते है।” मैंने मृत्युंजय कि आँखों में आँखे डालकर कहा। इस बार वो मेरी आँखों में खुद के प्रति नफ़रत साफ़ देख सकता था। 

“क्यों हर बार साधना के लिए बाहर से कुछ मासूमों को बुलाया जाता है?” मैंने सभी तांत्रिकों की तरफ देखकर गरजते हुए पूछा।

“क्यों आप तांत्रिकों में से कोई इस साधना के लिए सूत्र नहीं बनता है?” सब मेरी ओर ही देख रहे थे। “क्योंकि आप जानते है कि इस साधना में जान का खतरा है। 

आप इसकी सफलता का फल तो लेना चाहते है मगर इसकी असफलता का काल दंश नहीं सहना चाहते। किसी पर असफलता का लांछन लगाना आसान होता है, मगर कोशिश करना मुश्किल होता है।”

मुझे लगा था कि मेरी इस बात का उनपर कोई असर होगा, मगर उन्हें यह मेरी असफलता पर सफाई भर लगी। दरअसल इंसान वही सुनता है जो उसे अच्छी लगती है। फिलहाल मेरी हर बात उनका गुस्सा और बढ़ा रही थी।

----------


## vishal

इसे मृत्यु दण्ड मिलना चाहिए।” मृत्युंजय ने मेरे पास आते हुए कहा। “हाँ इसे मृत्यु दण्ड मिलना चाहिए।” फिर से एक तांत्रिक ने हाँ में हाँ मिलाई। 

“मृत्यु दण्ड..... मृत्यु दण्ड..........” और सभी एक स्वर में चिल्लाने लगें। हर इंसान के मन में एक गुस्सा भरा होता है, उसे बस एक अवसर चाहिए उस गुस्से को बाहर निकालने के लिये....... फिलहाल वो अवसर मैं थी।

“मैं मृत्युंजय हूँ......” मृत्युंजय ने मेरे पास आकर धीरे से कहा। “.........तुम छल में कभी मुझसे नहीं जीत सकती।” उसके चेहरे पर एक विजयी मुस्कान थी।

“हाँ.... मगर तंत्र में जीत सकती हूँ।” मैंने मुस्कुराकर कहा।

मैंने एक पल के लिए अपनी आँखें बंद की और फिर दुबारा खोल कर उन तांत्रिकों की ओर देखने लगी। उनके चिल्लाने कि आवाज कम पड़ने लगी थी और सब मंत्रमुग्ध होकर मेरी ओर देखने लगे।

 कुछ देर बाद एक-एक कर वो सब बेहोश होने लगें। एक मिनट से भी कम समय में सारे तांत्रिक जमीन पर पड़े थे। मृत्युंजय हक्का-बक्का मुझे यह सब करते देख रहा था।

----------


## vishal

“रवि!” मैंने कहा तो मृत्युंजय मेरे मुंह से अपना असली नाम सुनकर चौंक गया। “मुझे नहीं मालूम की तुम तंत्र को कितनी गंभीरता से लेते हो, मगर मैं इसे बचपन से जीती आई हूँ।” मैंने उसकी आँखों में देखा और कुछ ही पल में वो भी जमीन पर पड़ा था।

उस हॉल में हजारों तांत्रिक एक साथ बेहोश पड़े थे। उनकी साँसों की आवाज के अलावा कोई आवाज नहीं थी। मैं हमेशा से यह करना चाहती थी, यह मेरी सम्मोहित करने की ताकत की पराकाष्ठा थी। मगर मेरा सर तेजी से दर्द कर रहा था और शायद मुझे डर भी लग रहा था। शायद भय स्त्री का स्वाभाविक गुण है।

मैं तेज़ी से वहाँ से बाहर निकली और अन्तस के कमरे की तरफ बढ़ी जहाँ अन्तस दिव्या के साथ मेरा इंतज़ार कर रहा था। यह अन्तस की ही योजना थी कि दिव्या को मेरे अंतर्मन में भेजा जाए। वो जानता था कि मृत्युंजय कोई न कोई छल अवश्य करेगा और ऐसे में सिर्फ उसकी बेटी ही उसे रोक सकती है।

----------


## vishal

मैं उसके कमरे तक पहुंची और दरवाज़ा खोला तो देखा कि दिव्या लेटी हुई थी और उसके पास ही अन्तस बैठा था। 

“इसे अभी तक होश नहीं आया?” मैंने अन्दर प्रवेश करते हुए कहा। “हमें निकलना होगा। मामला काफी बिगड़ चुका है।” वो चुपचाप गुमसुम बैठा हुआ था, मैंने ध्यान से देखा तो पता चला कि दुखी भी था। 

“क्या हुआ?” मैंने उसके पास जाकर पूछा। उसकी आँखों में आंसुओं कि बुंदे थी, जिन्हें देखकर मैं जडवत हो गयी। मुझे किस अनहोनी कि आशंका हो रही थी। “क्या हुआ अन्तस?” मैंने अन्तस को झकझोरते हुए कहा। उसकी आँखों से आंसुओं कि धारा बहने लगी थी।

 “वो नहीं रही......” अन्तस ने टूटे हुए शब्दों में कहा। ‘दिव्या..... वो.....” उसने एक बार दिव्या की तरफ देखा और फिर मेरी ओर। “क्या बकवास कर रहे हो? ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है?” मैं दिव्या को हिलाने लगी मगर उसमें कोई हलचल नहीं थी। उसकी धड़कन बंद थी और शरीर ठंढा पड चुका था।

 “ऐसा नहीं हो सकता है, यह तो सूत्र साधना कि हिस्सा भी नहीं थी फिर इसके साथ ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है?” मेरे भी आंसू बहने लगे थे। मेरे लिए यह स्वीकार करना असंभव था कि मेरी वजह से किसी कि जान भी जा सकती है। मैं तंत्र को आज तक एक खेल मानते आई थी, मगर आज पहली बार मुझे इसकी गंभीरता का एहसास हुआ था।

 पहली बार इसकी वजह से मेरे किसी अपने की जान गयी थी और आज मुझे महसूस होता है कि इसकी पीड़ा कैसी होती है। मेरी माँ वर्षों तक जिस दर्द के साथ रही थी।

----------


## vishal

कुछ देर बाद जब मैं संभली तो मुझे याद आया कि मैं एक और बड़ा खतरा पीछे छोड़कर आई थी। अगर मृत्युंजय यहाँ पहुँच गया तो उसे एक पल नहीं लगेगा यह साबित करने में की दिव्या कि मौत के जिम्मेदार मैं और अन्तस हैं।

“हमें चलना होगा अन्तस यहाँ रहना अब हम दोनों के लिए खतरनाक है।” मैंने अन्तस को वास्तविकता का आभास कराते हुए कहा। 

“सूत्र साधना का क्या हुआ?” उसने कुछ देर बाद खुद को संभालते हुए मुझसे पूछा।

“मैं असफल रही और मृत्युंजय सबको यह यकीन दिलाने में सफल रहा है कि इसकी वजह हम दोनों है......” मैं कहते-कहते रुक गयी। “मतलब.........?” उसने अपेक्षानुरूप प्रश्न किया।

“मैं तुम्हें सब बता दूंगी, फिलहाल यहाँ से चलो, वो लोग किसी भी वक्त आ सकते है।” मैं दरवाजे की तरफ बढ़ गयी। अन्तस ने अंतिम बार दिव्या की तरफ देखा और फिर मेरे साथ निकल गया।

“तुम्हारा चश्मा कहाँ है?” अचानक अन्तस को ध्यान आया तो उसने अपनी नजरें फेरते हुए कहा।

“मुझे अब उसकी जरूरत नहीं है। मैं स्वयं पर नियंत्रण रखना सिख चुकी हूँ।” अन्तस ने सही कहा था असफल सूत्र साधना भी कुछ ना कुछ फल अवश्य देती है, शायद यह उसी का परिणाम था कि मैं अपनी ताकत को नियंत्रित कर पा रही थी।

----------


## vishal

यह आधी रात का वक़्त था । पूरे कॉलेज परिसर में शांति पसरी थी। यहाँ के विद्यार्थियों को तो इस बात कि भनक ही नहीं थी कि यहाँ कितनी बड़ी घटना को अंजाम दिया जा रहा था। मगर आसमान में काले बादल थे और ठण्डी हवायें भी चल रहीं थी। हम कॉलेज के गेट तक पहुँच ही थे कि हमें किसी की आवाज सुनाई दी। “रुको।”

हमने मुड़कर देखा, वहाँ वेद खड़ा था। 

मैं और अन्तस दोनों उसे देखकर चौंक गये। यह कैसे बच गया जबकि सारे तांत्रिक तो बेहोश थे। हो सकता है शायद यह वहाँ मौजूद ही न हो।

“कहाँ जा रहे हो अन्तस?” उसने पास आकर कहा। अन्तस को देखकर ऐसा नहीं लग रहा था जैसे कि वो वेद को देखकर डरा हो, मगर उसके चेहरे पर एक अजीब बेचैनी झलक रही थी।

“वो असफल रही, तुम्हें अब लौटना होगा।” वेद ने धीमी आवाज में कहा।

“मैं अब भी इसकी मदद कर सकता हूँ।” अन्तस ने मेरी ओर देखकर कहा। उसकी आँखों में अजीब रहस्य था। 

“वो तुम्हारा काम नहीं है, तुम्हारा काम ख़त्म हो चुका है, तुम्हारे पास नंबर है, 0, इस सब को यहीं ख़त्म करो और वापस जाओ।” कहते हुए वेद ने पिस्तौल निकाल ली और मुझपर तान दी। “वरना मुझे मजबूरन यह करना पडेगा।”

----------


## vishal

नंबर के बारे में सुनकर मैंने आश्चर्य से अन्तस की ओर देखा। मगर वो लगातार वेद की तरफ ही देख रहा था, जैसे उसे आँखों ही आँखों में कुछ समझा रहा हो। बरसात शुरू हो गयी थी।

“हमें देर हो रही है, मैंने अन्तस की तरफ देखकर कहा।” मुझे एक पल लगता वेद को बेहोश करने में, मगर मुझे मामला थोडा पेचीदा लग रहा था, इसलिए मैंने पहले अन्तस की स्वीकृति लेनी चाही। 

“एक सेकंड।” अन्तस ने कहा और फुर्ती से आगे बढ़ते हुए वेद की पिस्तौल को नीचे गिरा दिया। उसने वेद के पास जाते हुए अपने अंगूठे से जोर से वेद की दोनों आँखों के बीच दबाया। वेद कुछ ही पल में बेहोश होकर निचे गिर गया। यह सब इतनी जल्दी हुआ कि मुझे कुछ समझ ही न आया। मैंने आश्चर्य से अन्तस कि तरफ देखा। उसने मेरी ओर देखा और उसके बाद हमने वहां खड़ी एक कार उठाई और वहाँ से भाग निकले।

“वेद कहाँ लौटने की बात कर रहा था?” जब हम वहाँ से इतनी दूर निकल गए कि हम खतरे से बाहर लग रहे थे तो मैंने अन्तस से पूछा।

----------


## vishal

अचानक जोर से ब्रेक लगा। सामने एक गाय आ गई थी। मेरी साँसे फुल गयी। अन्तस अब भी शांत बना हुआ था। 

“साधना में क्या हुआ था?” अन्तस ने पूछा।

“उसने मुझसे एक प्रश्न पूछा जिसका जवाब मुझे नहीं मालूम। ‘एक लड़का और लड़की एक दूसरे से बहुत प्यार करते थे। वो उस दिन एक समुद्री तूफ़ान में फंस गये। किसी तरह लकड़ी के एक टूकडे के सहारे उस टापू के किनारे पहुंचे। 

उस सुनसान टापू पर उस लडके और लड़की के अलावा और कोई भी नहीं था। कुछ आगे चलने पर उन्हें एक खुबसुरत महल दिखाई दिया, जिसके पास ही एक सुन्दर फलों का बगीचा था। इस महल में वो सारी सुविधायें थीं जिसके कोई ख्वाब देखता है। लड़की ख़ुशी से झूम उठी, उसने निर्णय किया कि वो अब यहीं रहेंगे, वापस नहीं जायेंगे। लडके ने उसकी आँखों में देखा और मुस्कुराया। उसने अपनी जेब से चाक़ू निकाला और लड़की के सीने में उतार दिया। 
लडके ने लड़की को क्यों मारा, जबकि वो उससे बहुत प्यार करता था।‘

“अन्तस कोई लड़का अपनी ही प्रेमिका की जान क्यों लेगा?” मैंने अन्तस कि ओर देखकर पूछा। अन्तस ने एक बार मेरी ओर देखा और फिर सामने देखने लगा।

----------


## vishal

“ताश्री! कुछ सवालों के जवाब हमें खुद ही ढूंढने होते है। यहाँ तुम्हारा सवाल है, जवाब भी तुम्हारा ही होना चाहिए। 

हो सकता है मेरा जवाब दूसरा हो और तुम्हारा दूसरा हो।” मैं फिर से खामोश बैठ गयी। अन्तस से पुछने इसे तो अच्छा था कि मैं मृत्युंजय से ही पुछ लेती, कम से कम वो जवाब तो देता। 

तभी अन्तस ने फोन निकाला और किसी को फोन किया। “हैल्लो पुलिस स्टेशन.........”

नन्दीनी और ताश्री को बैठे-बैठे एक घंटा हो चुका था। अँधेरा ढल चुका था, बाहर बादलों की गर्जन साफ़ सुनाई दे रही थी जो की ताश्री के चेहरे की शान्तिः के साथ विरोधाभास कर रही थी। अन्तस चाय बना कर लाया था।

“संगठन ने दुबारा तुम्हें कभी ढूंढने की कोशिश नहीं की?” नन्दीनी ने चाय का प्याला उठाते हुए कहा।

“मुझे ढूँढ़ना संगठन का पहला लक्ष्य है, मगर जो कोई भी यहाँ आता है, अपनी याददाश्त के कुछ नुकसान के साथ ही लौटता है। आप पहली वो इंसान हैं जो मेरी मर्जी के बिना यहाँ तक पहुंची हो।” ताश्री ने अन्तस की तरफ देखकर कहा जैसे उसकी गलती पर उलाहना दे रही हो।

 “वैसे तुम्हें मेरे केस में इतनी दिलचस्पी क्यों है? मेरा मतलब है कि तुम्हें मेरे बारे में पता कैसे चला?” ताश्री ने चाय का घूंट भरते हुए कहा। उसे देखकर कहीं से भी ऐसा नहीं लग रहा था कि वो एक पुलिस अफसर से बात कर रही है। ऐसा लगता था कि वो कोई दो पुरानी सहेलियां मिली हैं।

----------


## vishal

“मुझे तुम्हारी डायरी मिली थी, जिसे पढ़कर मुझे तुम्हारे बारे में पता चला और फिर एक के बाद एक ऐसी घटनाएं हुई कि मैं इस केस से जुड़ गई और फिर तो मुझे ऐसा लगा कि यह मेरा अंतिम लक्ष्य है।” नन्दीनी ने ताश्री की आँखों में देखकर कहा।

 ताश्री की आँखों में एक अजीब कशिश थी जो सामने वाले को नजर रोक कर रखने पर मजबूर कर देती थी।

“अवन्तिका आंटी ने तो आपको हमारे बारे में नहीं बताया, फिर आप यहाँ तक कैसे पहुंची?” अन्तस ने नन्दीनी का ध्यान भंग करते हुए पूछा।

नन्दीनी के चेहरे पर एक मुस्कान तैर गई। “मैं यहीं पली बढ़ी हूँ, यह अनाथ आश्रम ही वर्षों तक मेरा घर रहा है। जब मैंने ताश्री के घर पर इसकी तस्वीर देखी तो इसके पीछे यहाँ के संस्थापक की मूर्ति थी। जिसे देखकर मैं समझ गयी की तुम दोनों यहीं हो।”

“आप अंजनी मौसी को जानती थी!” ताश्री ने थोडा आगे झुककर कहा।

“हाँ....... मगर तुम उनकी बहन की बेटी हो यह बात मुझे आज ही पता चली।” ताश्री ने अन्तस कि ओर देखा और उन्होंने आँखों ही आँखों में कुछ इशारा किया।

----------


## Rani M

> “मुझे तुम्हारी डायरी मिली थी, जिसे पढ़कर मुझे तुम्हारे बारे में पता चला और फिर एक के बाद एक ऐसी घटनाएं हुई कि मैं इस केस से जुड़ गई और फिर तो मुझे ऐसा लगा कि यह मेरा अंतिम लक्ष्य है।” नन्दीनी ने ताश्री की आँखों में देखकर कहा। ताश्री की आँखों में एक अजीब कशिश थी जो सामने वाले को नजर रोक कर रखने पर मजबूर कर देती थी।“अवन्तिका आंटी ने तो आपको हमारे बारे में नहीं बताया, फिर आप यहाँ तक कैसे पहुंची?” अन्तस ने नन्दीनी का ध्यान भंग करते हुए पूछा।नन्दीनी के चेहरे पर एक मुस्कान तैर गई। “मैं यहीं पली बढ़ी हूँ, यह अनाथ आश्रम ही वर्षों तक मेरा घर रहा है। जब मैंने ताश्री के घर पर इसकी तस्वीर देखी तो इसके पीछे यहाँ के संस्थापक की मूर्ति थी। जिसे देखकर मैं समझ गयी की तुम दोनों यहीं हो।”“आप अंजनी मौसी को जानती थी!” ताश्री ने थोडा आगे झुककर कहा।“हाँ....... मगर तुम उनकी बहन की बेटी हो यह बात मुझे आज ही पता चली।” ताश्री ने अन्तस कि ओर देखा और उन्होंने आँखों ही आँखों में कुछ इशारा किया।


बहुत ही अद्भुत कहानी है.. मैंने आपकी यह कहानी शुरू से पढती आ रही हूँ... आपकी कहानी को प्रोत्साहित करने के लिए मैंने रजिस्टर किया.. लाजवाब कहानी..आगे की कहानी का इंतजार ..

----------


## vishal

> बहुत ही अद्भुत कहानी है.. मैंने आपकी यह कहानी शुरू से पढती आ रही हूँ... आपकी कहानी को प्रोत्साहित करने के लिए मैंने रजिस्टर किया.. लाजवाब कहानी..आगे की कहानी का इंतजार ..


सूत्र भ्रमण ,प्रोत्साहन करने और कहानी पसंद करने का तहेदिल से शुक्रिया । 
कहानी अपने समापन पर आ चुकी है

----------


## vishal

“क्या हुआ...?” नन्दीनी ने उन्हें देखकर पूछा।

“नन्दीनी अगर आप बुरा न मानो तो मैं आपकी आँखों में देख सकती हूँ?”

“क्यों तुम मेरी याददाश्त मिटाना चाहती हो?” नन्दीनी ने हंसकर कहा।

“नहीं उसके लिए मुझे पुछने कि जरूरत नहीं थी। मुझे बस कुछ जानना है।” ताश्री ने सीधा बैठते हुए कहा।
“ठीक है.......” नन्दीनी को थोडा डर लग रहा था। मगर उसे ताश्री के ऊपर विश्वास था। ताश्री ने कुछ मिनटों तक नन्दीनी की आँखों में देखा और फिर सामान्य हो गयी। नन्दीनी को लगा जैसे उसने कुछ देर कि झपकी ली हो।

“नन्दीनी! आपको मेरी डायरी कहाँ मिली थी।" ताश्री ने नन्दीनी के सामान्य होने पर पूछा।

“मेरे टेबल के ड्रावर में। क्यों?” नन्दीनी ने आशंकित होते हुए पूछा। उसे लग रहा था कि कुछ न कुछ तो जरूर है।

“तुम्हें कभी आश्चर्य नहीं हुआ कि दो साल पुराने केस के पेपर तुम्हारे टेबल के ड्रावर में क्या कर रहें थे?” ताश्री ने नन्दीनी के चेहरे के भाव पढ़ते हुए कहा। “आप मुम्बई जैसे बड़े शहर में इतना अच्छा काम कर रहीं थी तो आपको जयपुर जैसे छोटे शहर में क्यों बुलाया गया?”

“यह मेरा गृहनगर है इसलिए....” नन्दीनी खुद संशय में थी।

“और आपने इसके लिए कोई आवेदन भी नहीं किया था।" नन्दीनी आश्चर्य से ताश्री कि तरफ देखने लगी।

----------


## vishal

“तुम कहना क्या चाहती हो?”

“मेरी डायरी मिलते ही आपका राणा के घर जाना, फोन करते ही चतुर्वेदी का खुद आपके थाने आ जाना, आपके हवलदार का उसी हॉस्पिटल में एडमिट होना जहां याग्निक काम करता था, विजय का ठीक याग्निक के घर के सामने जीप रोकना, आपको डीनर कराने के लिए उसी रेस्टोरेंट में लेकर जाना जो पूजा का था...... आपको क्या लगता यह सब एक संयोग मात्र है?”

“तुम कहना चाहती हो की.....” नन्दीनी की साँसे फूलने लगीं थी।

“उस ड्राईवर तक रस्सी पहुंचाने वाला और कोई नहीं विजय ही था, विजय ही वेद सागर है।” ताश्री ने अन्तस की तरफ देखकर कहा तो अन्तस भी चौंक गया। नन्दीनी की आँखों में पानी भर आया था।

“मगर मैं ही क्यों?” नन्दीनी ने भार्राते हुए कहा।

“आपके अलावा कोई और हो भी नहीं सकता था। आप अंजनी मौसी को जानती थी, आप याग्निक को जानती थी, आप इस शहर में पली बढीं थी और सबसे बड़ी बात आप एक अच्छी इंसान है। संगठन को इस काम के लिए आपसे बेहतर कोई और नहीं मिल सकता था।

----------


## vishal

मृत्युंजय ने आपसे एक पहेली कही थी। संगठन के इस रणक्षेत्र में आप अर्जुन और विजय वह सारथी जो आपसे युद्ध लड़वा रहा था। संगठन जानता था कि वो मुझे कभी नहीं ढूंढ सकता है और इसीलिए उन्होंने एक सोची समझी साजिश के तहत आपका इस्तेमाल किया। असली छल आपके साथ हुआ है नन्दीनी!” ताश्री ने एक निःश्वास लेकर कहा।

“...........और मुझे हमेशा इसका अफ़सोस रहेगा।” तभी एक आवाज गुंजी, यह आवाज विजय की थी, उसने अपनी आँखों पर काला चश्मा लगा रखा था और वह पिस्तौल थामे खड़ा था। ताश्री, अन्तस और नन्दीनी तीनों एक साथ खड़े हुए। 

“तुमने दरवाज़ा ठीक से बंद नहीं किया?” ताश्री ने तीखी नज़रों से अन्तस को देखकर कहा।

“कैसे हो छोटे?” विजय ने पिस्तौल अन्तस की तरफ घुमाते हुए कहा।

“स्वागत है आपका बड़े भाई।” अन्तस ने मुस्कुराकर कहा।

“मुझे माफ करना नन्दीनी तुम एक अच्छी इन्सान हो और तुम्हारा फायदा उठाते हुए मुझे कभी अच्छा नहीं लगा मगर कुछ उद्देश्य इतने महान होते हैं कि उनकी प्राप्ति में कुछ त्याग करने पड़ते है।” नन्दीनी बस गुस्से से विजय की ओर देख रही थी। वो बहुत कुछ कहना चाहती थी मगर उसे कोई शब्द नहीं सूझ रहा था। अजीब बात थी वक़्त ने दोबारा उसे उसी मोड़ पर लाकर खड़ा कर दिया था।

----------


## vishal

“तुम्हारा खेल ख़त्म हुआ अन्तस। उसे अलविदा कह दो।” विजय ने पिस्तौल लोड करते हुए कहा।

“रुको।“ ताश्री ने चिल्लाते हुए कहा। “दिव्या की मौत का जिम्मेदार अन्तस नहीं है, मैं हूँ।” बाहर बादल गरजने लगे थे और बरसात शुरू हो चुकी थी। लगातार बिजलियाँ चमक रहीं थी। ऐसा लग रहा था प्रकृति आज अपना रौद्र रूप दिखाने वाली थी।

‘मैं जानता हूँ, इसीलिए मैंने तुम्हें अलविदा कहने को कहा था।” विजय ने पिस्तौल का मुंह ताश्री की ओर मोड़ दिया।

“मैं अब भी सब ठीक कर सकता हूँ। बस इसे एक और बार मौक़ा चाहिए।” अन्तस ने विनती करते हुए कहा।

“तो अभी करो। या तो तुम ख़त्म करो या फिर मैं करता हूँ।” बाहर हवाएं तेज़ी से चलने लगी थी, खिड़की दरवाजे खड़खड़ाने लगे । ताश्री को समझ नहीं आ रहा था कि आखिर हो क्या रहा है।

अन्तस काफी देर विजय को देखता रहा जैसे कोई निर्णय ले रहा हो। “तो मैं यह करना चाहूँगा।” अन्तस ने आगे बढ़ कर विजय के हाथ से पिस्तौल ले ली और ताश्री पर तान दी।

ताश्री बिल्कुल आश्चर्यचकित हो गयी। उसे यकीन नहीं हो रहा था कि अन्तस ने उसपर पिस्तौल तान रखा है। नन्दीनी के भी हाथ-पाँव फुल गये। “यह क्या कर रहे हो अन्तस। तुम्हारा दिमाग तो खराब नहीं हो गया है। नन्दीनी ने चिल्लाते हुए कहा।

“वही जो तुम्हें करना चाहिए था।” विजय ने मुस्कुराकर नन्दीनी कि ओर देखकर कहा।

----------


## vishal

अन्तस ने अपनी आँखें बंद कर ली। ताश्री बस अन्तस को देखे जा रही थी। बरसात अपने चरम पर थी और बरसात का पानी धीरे-धीरे घर में घुसने लगा था। 

अचानक एक कांच का गुलदस्ता फर्श पर गिरा। नन्दीनी ने उधर देखा तो वह टेबल जिस पर वह गुलदस्ता पड़ा था ऊपर हवा में उठाने लगा था।

 धीरे-धीरे घर का सारा सामान ऊपर हवा में उठाने लगा। नन्दीनी ने ताश्री की तरफ देखा। वह बस अन्तस की ओर देख रही थी। बिना किसी डर के, बिना किसी घबराहट के अपनी परिणिति की प्रतीक्षा में। 

‘एक लड़का और लड़की एक दूसरे से बहुत प्यार करते थे। वो उस दिन एक समुद्री तूफ़ान में फंस गये। किसी तरह लकड़ी के एक टूकडे के सहारे उस टापू के किनारे पहुंचे। उस सुनसान टापू पर उस लडके और लड़की के अलावा और कोई भी नहीं था। 

कुछ आगे चलने पर उन्हें एक खुबसुरत महल दिखाई दिया, जिसके पास ही एक सुन्दर फलों का बगीचा था। इस महल में वो सारी सुविधायें थीं जिसके कोई ख्वाब देखता है। लड़की ख़ुशी से झूम उठी, उसने निर्णय किया कि वो अब यहीं रहेंगे, वापस नहीं जायेंगे। लडके ने उसकी आँखों में देखा और मुस्कुराया। 

उसने अपनी जेब से चाक़ू निकाला और लड़की के सीने में उतार दिया। लडके ने लड़की को क्यों मारा ताश्री, जबकि वो उससे बहुत प्यार करता था।‘

----------


## vishal

अन्तस ने अपनी आँखें खोली और गोली चला दी। गोली लगते ही ताश्री दो कदम पीछे हटी और फिर सोफे पर गिर गयी। सारा सामान धम्म से जमीन पर गिर गया।

“नहीं............!” नन्दीनी जोर से चिल्लाई।

ताश्री ने आखिरी बार अन्तस को देखा, वो मुस्कुरा रहा था। उसने अपनी आँखें बंद की, एक सफ़ेद प्रकाश हुआ और वो उस जगह खड़ी थी जहां वो सूत्र साधना के अन्तिम चरण पर पहुंची थी। उस पर्वत के शिखर पर जहां एक सपाट मैदान था और आगे एक गहरी खाई थी।

अन्तस ने अपनी आँखें खोली तो वो एक हॉस्पिटल के बेड पर था। उसके सर से कुछ तार जुड़े हुए थे जो पास ही पड़ी एक मशीन से लगे थे और उसी मशीन से निकले कुछ तार पास ही के बेड पर पड़ी एक लड़की के सिर से जुड़े थे। यह ताश्री थी। 

अन्तस को होश आते ही उस कमरे में हलचल मच गयी और दो व्यक्ति दौड़कर उसके पास आ गए। इनमें से एक अवन्तिका थी और दूसरी एक नर्स थी जिसने अन्तस को सहारा देकर उठने में मदद की।

“मुझे कितना वक़्त लगा?” अन्तस ने अपनी आँखें दबाकर रोशनी के हिसाब से उन्हें संयोजित करते हुए पूछा।

“एक सप्ताह हुआ है। मुझे लगा आप भी कोमा में चले गए है।” उस नर्स ने अन्तस के सिर से तार हटाते हुए कहा।

----------


## vishal

“कुछ हुआ डॉक्टर अन्तस, मेरी बेटी ठीक तो हो जायेगी न?” अवन्तिका ने आतुरता से पूछा। अन्तस ने एक बार ताश्री की तरफ देखा। वह शांत चित लेटी हुई थी। “मैंने पूरी कोशिश की थी” अन्तस ने दुखी होकर अवन्तिका की तरफ देखा। “अब यह सिर्फ उसके ऊपर है।” 

‘मगर आपने तो कहा था कि आप उसे कोमा से बाहर ला सकते है!” अवन्तिका ने दुखी होकर कहा।

“देखिये मैं सिर्फ कोशिश कर सकता हूँ....... और आप सोच भी नहीं सकती की कि मैंने कितनी कोशिश की थी।” अन्तस ने ताश्री की ओर देखकर एक निःश्वास लेते हुए कहा। “मगर अभी भी एक उम्मीद बाकी है।” अन्तस ने खड़े होते हुए कहा।

----------


## vishal

अवन्तिका निढाल सी ताश्री कि बेड पर बैठ गयी।”हाँ... वो लाकर का पासवर्ड..... 2121 है।” अन्तस ने अवन्तिका की तरफ देखकर कहा।

“मुझे मालूम है..... वो तो मैंने आपकी काबिलीयत जाँचने के लिए माँगा था।” अवन्तिका ने ताश्री के सिर पर हाथ फेरते हुए कहा।
अन्तस ने हाँ में गर्दन हिलाया और तेज़ी से बाहर निकल गया।
“नर्स मेरे घर से क्या खबर है?” अवन्तिका को एक आवाज दूर जाती हुई सुनाई दी।
“हाँ दिव्या मैडम ने आज सुबह ही फोन किया था..”

ताश्री उस पर्वत के शिखर पर खड़ी थी, जहां सामने एक गहरी खाई थी। ठण्डी हवाएं चल रही थी। 
“तुम्हें उस सवाल का जवाब मिल गया?” वो आवाज गूंजी।

----------


## vishal

“बिलकुल!” ताश्री ने कदम आगे बढायें और उस खाई के मुहाने पर जाकर खड़ी हो गयी। “तुमने सही कहा था। मैं तब तक रुद्र को नहीं देख सकती जबतक मैं उस सवाल का जवाब नहीं ढूंढ लेती।” ताश्री ने उस खाई के अन्दर देखते हुए कहा।

 यह एक गहरी, अँधेरी खाई थी जिसके अन्दर कुछ भी देख पाना मुमकिन नहीं था। “वो हमेशा से यहीं था मगर मैं उसे देख ही नहीं पाई। मेरी माँ ने सही कहा था, वह कुछ नहीं है।”

“तो तुम्हें उस सवाल का जवाब मिल गया।” उस आवाज ने निश्चितता के साथ कहा।

“हाँ..... क्योंकि वो लड़की सपने में थी।”
ताश्री ने मुस्कुराकर कहा और फिर उस खाई में कूद गयी।


“स”
मनस्त्वं
व्योमत्वं
मरुदशी
मरुत्सारथीदशी
त्वं आपस
त्वं भुमि
त्वयी परिणताय
नहियरम्

त्वमेव सात्वानं
ऋणमणिपुं
विश्वव्भुषा
चिदानन्दाकारम्
शिवेन्दति
भावेनविग्नशे
“हं”


“स्वप्न और वास्तविकता के मध्य एक सूक्ष्म अन्तर होता है और जब हम यह अन्तर पहचान लेते हैं, हम जाग जाते हैं।”
-ताश्री
------------------------The End----------------------------

----------


## vishal

कहानी कैसी लगी कृपया जरूर बताएं

----------


## shriram

> कहानी कैसी लगी कृपया जरूर बताएं


* तन्त्र से सम्बंधित एक बहुत ही उत्तम , रहस्यमय , और रोमांचक गाथा । पढ़ कर आनन्द आ गया विशाल जी । आपने अविरल रूप से इस मनोहारी कथा को पूर्ण किया इस कारण आपको एक उत्तम व्यक्ति मानते हुए , आपका अभिनंदन , बन्दन ,एवम सादर अभिवादन करते हुए आभार ब्यक्त करता हूँ । आप जैसे उत्तम ब्यक्तित्व इस मंच पर बहुत ही कम है । आगत में भी आपके उत्तम  सूत्रों के लिए प्रतीक्षित रहूंगा ।
*

----------


## Rani M

[QUOTE=vishal;2317253]“बिलकुल!” ताश्री ने कदम आगे बढायें और उस खाई के मुहाने पर जाकर खड़ी हो गयी। “तुमने सही कहा था। मैं तब तक रुद्र को नहीं देख सकती जबतक मैं उस सवाल का जवाब नहीं ढूंढ लेती।” ताश्री ने उस खाई के अन्दर देखते हुए कहा।

 यह एक गहरी, अँधेरी खाई थी जिसके अन्दर कुछ भी देख पाना मुमकिन नहीं था। “वो हमेशा से यहीं था मगर मैं उसे देख ही नहीं पाई। मेरी माँ ने सही कहा था, वह कुछ नहीं है।”

“तो तुम्हें उस सवाल का जवाब मिल गया।” उस आवाज ने निश्चितता के साथ कहा।

“हाँ..... क्योंकि वो लड़की सपने में थी।”
ताश्री ने मुस्कुराकर कहा और फिर उस खाई में कूद गयी।


“स”
मनस्त्वं
व्योमत्वं
मरुदशी
मरुत्सारथीदशी
त्वं आपस
त्वं भुमि
त्वयी परिणताय
नहियरम्

त्वमेव सात्वानं
ऋणमणिपुं
विश्वव्भुषा
चिदानन्दाकारम्
शिवेन्दति
भावेनविग्नशे
“हं”


“स्वप्न और वास्तविकता के मध्य एक सूक्ष्म अन्तर होता है और जब हम यह अन्तर पहचान लेते हैं, हम जाग जाते हैं।”
-ताश्री
------------------------The End----------------------------[/QUOTE
कहानी का अंत कुछ समझ नही आया... दिव्या तो मर चुकी थी.. डॉक्टर अंतस?...कृपया यह बताएँ क्या हुआ ताश्री का

----------


## shriram

* जयशंकर प्रसाद जी की कहानी -- पुरस्कार -- की तरह इस कहानी का अंत भी विचित्र एवम रहस्यमय है ।

 पुरस्कार कहानी की ही तरह इस कथानक का अंत भी  पाठको के ऊपर छोड़ दिया गया है । 

कई बातें अनुत्तरित है ------

अन्तस् को अंत मे डॉक्टर के रूप में सम्बोधित किया गया है ।
अन्तस् जो कि ताश्री के रक्षक एवम सहायक के रूप में नजर आता है पूरे कथानक में , वही अंत मे ताश्री को गोली मार देता है , वेद के हाथ से पिस्तौल लेकर , यह कहते हुए कि अंत मैं करूँगा ।

ये अंत करना क्या चीज है ? 
यही बात वह मृत्युंजय के पास से ताश्री के साथ भागते हुए समय मे वेद को बेहोश करने से पहले भी कहता है !
 तो यह अंत करना क्या हुआ ? 

ताश्री को गोली  मारने के बाद डॉ अन्तस् उसे सात दिनों तक जिंदा करने का प्रयास क्यों करता है ? 

ताश्री के पास अन्तस् और इंस्पेक्टर वेद को हर हाल में निष्क्रिय करने की प्रबल मानसिक शक्ति होने के बाउजूद भी वह अपना सफल बचाव क्यों नही कर पाई ? 

अन्तस् अंत मे ताश्री को गोली मार देता है , 
किन्तु अगर यही उसका उद्देश्य होता तो उसके पास पहले भी कई मौके थे , 
इस काम को करने के लिए , 
तो वह पहले ही इस काम को क्यों नही किया ? 

ताश्री मरने के बाद ही रुद्र को क्यों जान पायी ? 

इस संस्कृत के श्लोक एवम नीचे लिखे अर्थ आपस मे नही मिलते है ।
*

----------


## vishal

कृपया अटेचमेंट देखे

----------


## superidiotonline

> कृपया अटेचमेंट देखे


ये ठीक है।

अंतस का ताश्री के प्यार में डूबकर सपने को हकीकत समझना.. बड़ा ही मजेदार रहा।

----------


## superidiotonline

साउथ इंडियन फ़िल्म के लिए बड़ी अच्छी कहानी है।

----------


## vishal

> साउथ इंडियन फ़िल्म के लिए बड़ी अच्छी कहानी है।


चलिए आपको कहानी पसंद तो आयी यही बहुत बड़ी उपलब्धि है।।

----------


## vishal

> * जयशंकर प्रसाद जी की कहानी -- पुरस्कार -- की तरह इस कहानी का अंत भी विचित्र एवम रहस्यमय है ।
> 
>  पुरस्कार कहानी की ही तरह इस कथानक का अंत भी  पाठको के ऊपर छोड़ दिया गया है । 
> 
> कई बातें अनुत्तरित है ------
> 
> अन्तस् को अंत मे डॉक्टर के रूप में सम्बोधित किया गया है ।
> अन्तस् जो कि ताश्री के रक्षक एवम सहायक के रूप में नजर आता है पूरे कथानक में , वही अंत मे ताश्री को गोली मार देता है , वेद के हाथ से पिस्तौल लेकर , यह कहते हुए कि अंत मैं करूँगा ।
> 
> ...


श्रीराम जी इस पूर्वान्त को अंत के बाद पोस्ट करने के पीछे यही मंतव्य था ।।
यदि पहले इस पूर्वान्त को पोस्ट किया जाता तो कहानी का रस जाता रहता।।

----------


## vishal

[QUOTE=Rani M;2317273]


> “बिलकुल!” ताश्री ने कदम आगे बढायें और उस खाई के मुहाने पर जाकर खड़ी हो गयी। “तुमने सही कहा था। मैं तब तक रुद्र को नहीं देख सकती जबतक मैं उस सवाल का जवाब नहीं ढूंढ लेती।” ताश्री ने उस खाई के अन्दर देखते हुए कहा।
> 
>  यह एक गहरी, अँधेरी खाई थी जिसके अन्दर कुछ भी देख पाना मुमकिन नहीं था। “वो हमेशा से यहीं था मगर मैं उसे देख ही नहीं पाई। मेरी माँ ने सही कहा था, वह कुछ नहीं है।”
> 
> “तो तुम्हें उस सवाल का जवाब मिल गया।” उस आवाज ने निश्चितता के साथ कहा।
> 
> “हाँ..... क्योंकि वो लड़की सपने में थी।”
> ताश्री ने मुस्कुराकर कहा और फिर उस खाई में कूद गयी।
> 
> ...


काफी उलझनपूर्ण अंत है कहानी का लेकिन इसका एक पूर्वान्त भी है इसे पढ़कर आपको प्रश्नों का उत्तर मिल जाएगा ।
लेख़क के अनुसार इस कहानी का अंत कुछ और भी हो सकता था लेकिन अपने विवेक के अनुसार लेखक को जो अंत उचित लगा वो आपके सामने रखा।।

----------


## Rani M

> कृपया अटेचमेंट देखे


विशाल जी  कहानी को इतनी सरलता से समझाने के लिए आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद.. बहुत ही रहस्यमयी और मनोवैज्ञानिक कहानी...आपका पुनः धन्यवाद इस कहानी को हम तक पहुंचाने के लिए...

----------


## vishal

> विशाल जी  कहानी को इतनी सरलता से समझाने के लिए आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद.. बहुत ही रहस्यमयी और मनोवैज्ञानिक कहानी...आपका पुनः धन्यवाद इस कहानी को हम तक पहुंचाने के लिए...


 सुन्दर शब्दो और प्रोत्साहन करने के लिए आपका आभार

----------


## pyasa_sawan

उत्तम प्रस्तुति विशाल जी ! 
धन्यवाद मित्र !

----------


## vishal

> उत्तम प्रस्तुति विशाल जी ! 
> धन्यवाद मित्र !


कहानी पसंद करने के लिए आपका धन्यबाद मित्र

----------


## superidiotonline

पूरी कहानी में तांत्रिकों का पैंट शर्ट पहनकर घूमना अभूतपूर्व रहा।

हमने स्वयं जीन्स की पैंट पहनकर असली तांत्रिकों को घूमते देखा है।

मंत्र-तंत्र वस्त्रों के मोहताज नहीं।

----------


## vishal

> पूरी कहानी में तांत्रिकों का पैंट शर्ट पहनकर घूमना अभूतपूर्व रहा।
> 
> हमने स्वयं जीन्स की पैंट पहनकर असली तांत्रिकों को घूमते देखा है।
> 
> मंत्र-तंत्र वस्त्रों के मोहताज नहीं।


सही कहा महोदय मंत्र तंत्र पूजा साधना वस्त्रो के मोहताज नही केवल मन को समझाने का जरिया मात्र है।

----------


## superidiotonline

> सही कहा महोदय मंत्र तंत्र पूजा साधना वस्त्रो के मोहताज नही केवल मन को समझाने का जरिया मात्र है।


ज़रूरत पड़ने पर सिर्फ साधना के वक्त विशेष वस्त्र धारण करने की आवश्यकता पड़ती है।

सिद्धि के बाद कुछ भी पहनिए आपकी इच्छा है।

ऐसा सुना है।

----------


## vishal

> ज़रूरत पड़ने पर सिर्फ साधना के वक्त विशेष वस्त्र धारण करने की आवश्यकता पड़ती है।सिद्धि के बाद कुछ भी पहनिए आपकी इच्छा है।ऐसा सुना है।


बड़ी रहस्यमय दुनिया है इस क्षेत्र की भी दिखता कुछ नही होता सब कुछ है ।।

----------


## Balrajg1970

विशाल जी  कहानी को इतनी सरलता से समझाने के लिए आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद..  बहुत ही रहस्यमयी और मनोवैज्ञानिक कहानी...आपका पुनः धन्यवाद इस कहानी को  हम तक पहुंचाने के लिए...

----------


## Rani M

> विशाल जी  कहानी को इतनी सरलता से समझाने के लिए आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद..  बहुत ही रहस्यमयी और मनोवैज्ञानिक कहानी...आपका पुनः धन्यवाद इस कहानी को  हम तक पहुंचाने के लिए...


बलराज महोदय, किसी और का संदेश कापी पेस्ट करना अच्छी बात नहीं है.. क्या आप अपनी भावनाएं व्यक्त करने के लिए दुसरो का सहारा लेते हैं..

----------

